#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-23
<PoKrAk> first :)
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> jak ja nie luibie poniedzialkow ;/ rwac nac
<PoKrAk> nie pierdol
<PoKrAk> przezyłes koniec swiata
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu> no, nastepny podobno za rok
<soee> jaka jest komenda na rozpakowanie pliku .zip do wskazanego katalogu ?
<PoKrAk> man zip
<lisu> PoKrAk: robisz cos powaznego? moze mala rundka w openarena? musze potestować łącze
<PoKrAk> musiałbym zainstalowac
<PoKrAk> daj mi chwile pomyśle
<lisu> ja wlasnie sciagam
<lisu> jakby co to wersja 0.8.1
<PoKrAk> ok za `15 sek bedeie zainstalowane
<lisu> PoKrAk:  spokojnie, ja na windowsie jestem x)
<PoKrAk> a ja na debianie
<PoKrAk> i ??
<lisu> i to, ze mi muli jak ch*$#@$#@
<lisu> i bledami sypie, wtf?
<lisu> otwieranie "moj komputer" trwa u mni 10 sekund, za kazdym razem... lol
<PoKrAk> openarena na e17 sie wysypuje wiec odpadam
<lisu> o, a czemuz to?
<lisu> moze wina ecomorpha?
<PoKrAk> mozliwe
<PoKrAk> nie chce mi sie kombinowac
<lisu> na lennym tak miałem, jak odpaliłem "fajerwerki" to GL''owskie pełnoekranowe po prostu krzaki robiły, wtedy przechodziłem na fluxbox i smigalo.
<Dreadlish> o/
<lisu> jak mozna na takim sprzecie pracowac, pendrive wykrywa w ciagu zaledwie 60 sekund ;/
<lisu> k... mac windows uczy pokory
<lisu> 80% czasu spedzonego przy windowsie, to jest czekanie na to, zeby przestał mulic hehe
<Nerihsa> mac czy windows
<lisu> mac, chociaz drozszy, a o co dokladnie pytasz?
<lisu> afk
<fbu> hoł hoł hoł
<Nerihsa> <lisu> k... mac windows uczy pokory
<Nerihsa> a nie nvm
<Nerihsa> zmulilem ;d
<pajtoniv> ;p
<lisu> Nerihsa: i to strasznie hehe
 * lisu odpala open arena i testuje łącze :D
<PoKrAk> lisu urban  terror lepszy
<pajtoniv> Zauwazylem, ze z nowym `wine` pare gierek doszlo rowniez.
<lisu> PoKrAk: ile zajmuje?
<PoKrAk> 700
<lisu> kurde znowu musze leciec
<lisu> PoKrAk:  open arena 300 :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<mati75> re
<m477> re
<Dreadlish> o/
<niecwiec> help
<Nerihsa> ;o
<soee> jaka jest komenda na wyszukanie pakietów ktore zawieraja jakas okreslona fraze ?
<TheNumb> Hmm, ma ktoś jakąś ładną czcionkę do paska tytułowego?
<TheNumb> Próbuję poprawić jakoś GNOME3 żeby po ludzku wyglądało x_X
<soee> w kązdym distro uzywam Droid :)
<TheNumb> soee: zobacze sobie tego droida ;-)
<TheNumb> soee: dzięki, wygląda na to, że ta jest idealna :3
<soee> :)
<lisu> jaka funkcja w excelu działa podobnie do switch case?
<lisu> wie kto?
<gtriderxc> no i?
<lisu> no i kupa, jade na "if" ach bo nie chce mi się szukać
<lisu> bye
<spass> lisu: select case jest... nawet w pomocy VB jest to opisane
<lisu> spass: nieaktualne, kilka "if" ów i po sprawie
<spass> rgr
<PoKrAk> htop
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> o/
<szymon_g> witam
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia czy zainstalowac nowa fedorke :~
<Wizard> szymon_g: jedziesz ;)
<szymon_g> wiesz, Wizard, jakos mnie ostatnio watpliwosci co do linucha na desktopie dotycza... :| a xfce4.8 w fedorce fajny jest (bo gnome3 taki sobie) :)
<Wizard> szymon_g: jakie wątpliwości?
<szymon_g> no, ogolne takie. pod winda mi wsio dziala bezproblemowo, wiec narzekac nie moge. nudno jest za to :/ a pod fedorka- wiadomo, zawsze wesolo. szczegolnie po updacie ;)
<Wizard> polecam debiana
<Wizard> zanim pakiet trafi do stable, to kilka tysięcy szymonów_g psuje sobie nim systemy na sidzie ;P
<szymon_g> nie, debiana jakos nie trawie za bardzo
<szymon_g> ;)
<Wizard> pewnie dlatego, że działa
<szymon_g> eetam. lubie rpmy i nowe w miare paczki
<szymon_g> oh, stery pod SB pod linucha maja wieksza wydajnosc niz pod w7 o.O
<szymon_g> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_snbsds_compare&num=1
<Wizard> linux to je kvalita
<Wizard> każdy Czech ci to powie ;P
<Wizard> szymon_g: z linuksem jest jeszcze tak, że jest wygodny
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> cześć julek
<julek> dzieje sie cos ciekawego?;)
<Wizard> nie, możesz isć
<moozg> nie
<julek> ;)
<moozg> zrobiłem coś głupiego
<moozg> zainstalowałem pakied deb
<moozg> a następnie skasowałem katalog
<moozg> a następnie plasnąłem się w łeb, niestety za późno
<moozg> jak można zainstalować ten pakiet na siłę, żeby odtworzyć skasowany katalog?
<moozg> próbowałem dpkg --force-overwrite --install ....
<moozg> ale dupa, nadal marudzi że nie ma katalogu :(
<Kwpolska> moozg: rozpakuj tego deba, najlepiej file-rollere
<Kwpolska> m
<Wizard> no, tylko potem przeinstaluj
<moozg> ok, tak właśnie robię
<moozg> tylko ręczne kopiowanie plików pod MC trwa już 20 minut :)
<moozg> ale niech robi, byle ruszyło
<Kwpolska> cp lepsze
<julek> Kwpolska: dlaczego?
<Kwpolska> julek: bo nie trzeba sie graficznie bawic
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dokładnie :3
<julek> hmm... wybranie plikow w mc i wcisniecie f5 to taka straszna zabawa?
<julek> imo raczej odwrotnie...
<Kwpolska> julek: cp -rfv /dupa /media/lol/
<Kwpolska> julek: a w mc?
<julek> f5
<julek> wygralem
<Kwpolska> julek: a jak zaczynasz w katalogu domowym?
<julek> heh...
<Kwpolska> julek: cd / <cr><tab> cd /media/lol <tab><↓><↓><f5><cr>
<Kwpolska> julek: a bez uzywania konsoli jeszcze gorzej
<julek> ale plus mc jest taki, ze mozna sobie pozaznaczac rozne pliki
<Kwpolska> <cr><cr><tab><cr><cr><↓><↓><↓><↓><cr><↓><cr><tab><↓><↓><f5><cr>
<Kwpolska> hm?
<julek> omg jakie to glupie...
<Kwpolska> epic winning, k...wa
<julek> mozna sciagac filmiki z youtube z konsoli i ogladac mplayerem
<TheNumb> julek: wcale nie.
<julek> po co sie bawic w jakies przegladarki...
<julek> ja akurat mc prawie nie uzywam
<Kwpolska> julek: to jest roznica.
<TheNumb> julek: jak masz procek 800 mhz, to taki mplayer jest lepszy niż plugin flasha.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb++;
<Kwpolska> s/800/8000000000/
<TheNumb> W ogóle, flash ssie.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to wszyscy wiedza
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: rajt.
<TheNumb> Ja czekam aż WebM będzie bardziej powszechnie używany.
<Kwpolska> niestety, odtwarzacz html5 youtube ma idiotyczne limitacje
<Admc> Czy jak mam zablokowany port 6667 i nie mam dostępu do konfiguracji firewalla to mogę to ominąć przez proxy czy muszę tunel przez ssh robić?
<shpaq> Admc: jak masz zablokowany to się przez proxy nie wbijesz
<shpaq> słowem, tunel
<Admc> ech
<foreste> czesc ;p
<Admc> muszę pogadać z adminem
<Admc> żeby mi 6667 odblokował, bo nie chce mi się bawić z tunelowaniem
<shpaq> Admc: a po co Ci irc w pracy?
<shpaq> sklikaj sobie gdzieś shella
<shpaq> i stamtąd ircuj
<Admc> nie w praczy, w szkole ;P
<shpaq> jak biały człowiek
<Admc> cy*
<shpaq> the same
<Admc> mam dobre stosunki z adminem więc może się uda po dobroci
<Admc> jak nie to najwyżej putty zainstaluję
<Admc> mamy dwie sieci, przewodową i bezprzewodową. Na przewodowej jest firewall, na bezprzewodowej nie. Mogę bez problemu siedzieć na telefonie, ale na kompie wygodniej się pisze
<Dreadlish> re
<Admc> Dobra, znalazłem poradnik jak zrobić tunell ssh pod windowsem
<Admc> oczywiście pierdyliard razy więcej roboty niż w unixach
<Dreadlish> to da sie zrobić pod windowsem tunel?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jaki tunel? zresztą odpowiedź to tak ;)
<Dreadlish> Admc: to pod windowsem da sie co kolwiek zrobić poza graniem?
<Admc> ta
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: sporo
<kklimonda> właściwie wszystko to co pod Linuksem ;)
<Admc> trzeba pogrzebać w ustawieniach putty i tunel gotowy
<Dreadlish> kernelu zaktualizować nie da sie
<termi> Admc: pokaz linka
<Admc> z tym że na linuxie wystarczy jedna komenda
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: tylko po co?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: po to samo po co pod linuksem :)
<Admc> http://blog.reallywow.com/archives/83
<kklimonda> na Windowsie się pracuje, a nie kernele aktualizuje ;)
<Dreadlish> pracuje?
<Dreadlish> wariata kropi sie chyba
<Admc> na windowsie restartujesz co chwila kompa w nadzieji że nie wyskoczy bsod
<Admc> na windowsie 98*
<Dreadlish> to też
<kklimonda> e tam, to takie gadanie - Windows to bardzo przyjemny system do pracy, zależy tylko co robisz.
<Admc> z tym że ja się wkurwiam jak mam cokolwiek zrobić na windowsie, nie wiem czemu
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<ntat> ja się zgadzam z kklimonda. U mnie Ubuntu więcej sprawia problemów podczas użytkowania niż XP`k ale ja tam lubię Linuksa mimo to:)
<Dreadlish> ja na windowsie to tylko ściągam putty i firefoxa
<Admc> nie podoba mi się interfejs, jaki toporny
<Admc> i kijowy menadżer plików
<kklimonda> czas przerzucić się na 7mkę? tam jest lepszy
<kklimonda> albo znaleść w necie, coś co bardziej pasuje - jest tego od groma.
<Admc> tam nawet kart nie ma
<kklimonda> ale jest wygodny "breadcrumb"
<kklimonda> ja ogólnie uważam, że jak się nie weźmiemy do roboty, to za parę lat ludzie będą patrzeć na Linuksa jak na brzydkiego kuzyna ;)
<kklimonda> wystarczy, że MS się otrząśnie, i dopracuje WPF, a deweloperzy zaczną tego używać, jeszcze podpierając się design guidelines dla windows phone 7, i będzie ciekawie.
<kklimonda> ostatnio mi w oko wpadło http://www.metrotwit.com/ i to chyba najładniejszy klient twittera, jaki widziałem.
<gjm|afk> Bry
<Admc> Mi się nie podoba cały koncept metro ui
<kklimonda> kwestia gusty - imo to najciekawszy koncept z mobilnych ui
<szymon_g> re
<kklimonda> er
<Dreadlish> yhy
<firemark> yhy (odwrócone!)
<Dreadlish> yhy
<szymon_g> ... widze, ze nie tylko mi sie nudzi
<Nerihsa> ʎɥʎ
<Dreadlish> ahh nerihsa...
<Nerihsa> meow
<szymon_g> dobrze gnome3 dziala na archu? uzywa ktos moze?
<gjm> szymon_g: /j #archlinux.pl :)
<szymon_g> wiem, tak sie tylko pytam gjm
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: wywal to gówno - tle ci o tym powiem
<szymon_g> znaczy sie- archa czy gnoma?
<Dreadlish> gównoma
<szymon_g> a co, kde niby lepsze jest ;)?
<szymon_g> (choc, fakt, gnome3 bywa niedorobiony jeszcze)
<Dreadlish> *box, awesome, wszystko oprócz gnoma
<szymon_g> no, jasne. jwm moze jeszcze mi polecisz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<gjm> openbox ftw
<Dreadlish> poza tym gnome jest niedorobione przez pulse i do dupy sie używa ;d
<szymon_g> eetam. na fedorce calkiem dobrze chodzi (chociaz, fakt, zbyt dlugo go nie testowalem jeszcze)
<szymon_g> gdzie sie w thunderbirdzie ustawia zeby emaile nie byly pobierane (w sensie: sciagane na dysk i kasowane na serwerze)? czy to w imapie ma sens?
<bastetmilo> używa ktoś Kadu?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: najarałeś mnie na ppc, a ja kasy znowu nie mam =.=
<DaZ> to arbajtuj
<gjm> arbajt macht fraj
<DaZ> też
<Dreadlish> sraj w majty mach fraj
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish no co? Nie masz kasy idź do pracy.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: s/kasy/pracy/ s/pracy/kasy/
<DaZ> chyba nie pójdzie
<DaZ> :f
<ntat> http://ubuntuone.com/p/v68/
<ntat> Pierwsze efekty pracy:)
<DaZ> buduj megazordy
<ntat> To nie ja je zbudowałem, to w sumie moi uczniowie na kółku:)
<Wizard> ntat: co to za zip?
<Wizard> lol, ale fajnego shella znalazłem :D
<Wizard> http://fishshell.com/
<ntat> Wizard, zip -r -9:P
<ntat> czyli maksymalny:D
<Wizard> ntat: a jak tam są wirósy?
<ntat> Wizard, a co Windowsa masz, że si ę boisz?
<ntat> :]
<Wizard> nie, debiliana
<ntat> pakuję ZIP`em bo jak umieszczam na ubuntuone filmy, to przeglądarka próbuje je od razu odtwarzać a jakoś nie za bardzo to jej wychodzi;)
<Wizard> no nie będę teraz filmu ciągnął
<Wizard> btw, jest klient ubuntuone w debianie? aż sprawdzę :D
<Wizard> nie ma
<Wizard> szkoda
<ntat> Wizard, zawsze możesz przez stronę wysyłać
<Admc> jak włączyć używanie dns w ssh
<Admc> ?
<Admc> bo wpisałem UseDNS yes w /etc/ssh/ssh_config (znalazłem w necie) i nie działa
<jacekowski> Admc: ale do czego to by mialo dns uzywac?
<Admc> już nie potrzebuję, bo znalazłem inną alternatywę
<Admc> chcę mieć tunel ssh, ale nie mam możliwości zostawienia komputera cały czas włączonego, dlatego pomyślałem żeby użyć darmowego konta shellowego których pełno jest w internecie
<Matan[M]> bry
<Admc> O, to coś działa
<Admc> =>Mon 23 20:08<= admc(at)shellmix ~> uname -a
<Admc> FreeBSD shellmix.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sun Apr  3 05:44:29 UTC 2011     spaj@:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/jajo  amd64
<ntat> o kurcze ale bieda z tym pitivi... Gdzieś na filmiku widziałem, że to ma jakieś efekty ale jak uruchomiłem, to w sumie powinienem się cieszyć, że ma przycisk play:
<ntat> :|
<ntat> Jedyne co można zrobić, to film sobie pociąć
<Admc> openshot lepiej udaje WMM
<ntat> chyba sobie OpenShota zainstaluję:]
<ntat> Kiedyś miałem. Fajna jest edycja napisów - używa Inkscape`a do edycji:)
<Wizard> ntat: cinellerea
<Wizard> czy jakos tak
<ntat> no, w sumie najlepszy to chyba Kdenlive ale trochę mam z nim problemów
<ntat> np. przy próbie kompresji filmu o rozdzielczości 640x480 w efekcie uzyskuję film o takiej rozdzielczości, z tym że faktyczny film jest mniejszy o czarną ramkę dookoła niego.
<ntat> Dla filmu 640x48 muszę zastosować zmianę rozdzielczości z 640x480 -> 640x480 :P
<ntat> Dopiero wtedy jest ok;)
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> to tak jak mi sie w lyksie nie chcial wstawic obrazek
<ntat> czemu nie?
<Wizard> i nie wiem dalej ktore jednostki to piksele, w centymetrach celowalem
<Wizard> a jak wstawiałem bez niczego, to się robił taki mega olbrzymi na wydruku
<Wizard> która jednostka to piksele? pt?
<bastetmilo> px
<Wizard> czy nie da się rozmiaru w pikselach podawać?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: nie ma tam takiej
<bastetmilo> to nie masz w pikselach
<jacekowski> Wizard: pixel!=punkt
<bastetmilo> zreszta do druku jednostki sie w punktach podaje
<bastetmilo> pt
<jacekowski> http://room-303.com/blog/2010/02/10/o-fontach-raz-jeszcze-czyli-wielkosc-sie-liczy/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3avxxqg> (at room-303.com)
<jacekowski> tu masz napisane co to jest
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> patrzcie na to:
<Admc> =>Mon 23 20:28<= admc(at)shellmix /home> ls
<Admc> .  ..  nakurwiaj_salta
<Admc> widać że to polak robił
<mati75> Admc: ja się tam na root włamałem
<mati75> czytał wszedłem
<mati75> czytaj*
<Admc> a to, takie słabe hasło było?
<mati75> a  jak myślisz
<Admc> znając polaków to jakieś przekleństwo było
<Admc> hmm
<Admc> su nie działa, ale za to sudo tak
<Admc> co za niekonsekwencja
<szymon_g> witam ponownie
<jacekowski> witam pana
<mati75> Admc: daj cd /homex && ls -la
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> kurde, starzeje sie :|
<Admc> o, dużo tego
<jacekowski> ile juz masz
<szymon_g> 28 dzisiaj. i nie chce mi sie juz linucha uzywac :/
<jacekowski> a nie mowilem
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: to wywal w piz...du :)
<jacekowski> tylko mi sie odechcialo jak mialem 20
<jacekowski> 8 lat wczesniej
<jacekowski> ponad
<SeViq> siema
 * Wizard ziewa
<SeViq> jakie sa must have programy na ubuntu?
<kklimonda> nie ma takich
<SeViq> a fajne?
<Wizard> openssh daemon, git, subversion, thunar-vcs
<bastetmilo> SeViq a jaki sa ci potrzebne?
<Wizard> i gvim
<mati75> jeszcze users działa
<mati75> z czego pamiętam
<Wizard> do tego build-essential
<SeViq> potrzebne... zadne
<Wizard> to tak pokrótce
<SeViq> cos co by mi urozmaicilo ubuntu
<SeViq> albo oferowalo ciekawe opcje
<Wizard> no to żadne z wymienionych
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> urozmaici ci jakiś ładny temat i ładna tapeta
<Wizard> i ładne ikony
<szymon_g> coz, jacekowski, lepiej pozno niz wcale. fedorka niby wgrana, gnome3 jakos nie jest az takie zle... ale mimo wszystko- to nie to. teraz instalka win7 leci, troche zabawy z dynamicznymi dyskami + dociagniecie updatow
<szymon_g> SeViq, htop. ma fajne kolorki :)
<SeViq> co robi?
<szymon_g> to samo co top, ale z kolorkami
<szymon_g> top masz w systemie, sprawdz go sobie
<szymon_g> (top jest standardowo w ubuntu, prawda?)
<kklimonda> szymon_g: ciekawe, że o tym wspominasz, bo ja dzisiaj windows7 zainstalowałem na próbę ;)
<SeViq> dobra, sprawdza, bo bym sie zapytal co robi top
<szymon_g> kklimonda, a, sorry, nie wiedzialem. ja win7 zainstalowalem na probe w dniu premiery
<Wizard> SeViq: wyświetla listę procesów i pozwala wysyłać im sygnały
<SeViq> a
<Wizard> ja instalowałem win7 raz tyko, w piątek na vboksie
<szymon_g> "uptime" ma wiekszy niz linuksy (w sensie: dluzej siedzi na dysku bez wywalenia jego /tj. systemu/ i zastapienia go czyms innym)
<Wizard> w pracy mi dali
<szymon_g> eetam. to tak jak lizac lizaka przez papierek Wizard
<Wizard> chujowy
<Wizard> znaczy ups ;)
<kklimonda> szymon_g: nie no - ja już parę razy instalowałem, ale dzisiaj kolejna próba ;)
<Wizard> tego, niefajny
<Admc> jak ustawić ls żeby nie wyświetlało zawartości całego katalogu od razu bo mi bufor przepełnia
<szymon_g> przesadzasz. libraries bardzo fajne sa
<szymon_g> :P
<Wizard> eh, dziadygo
<Admc> lol
<Wizard> starszych trzeba szanować
<bastetmilo> wytrzymałam cały miesiąc z win7
<szymon_g> teraz tylko wybor- exfat czy ntfs na D/E :?
<Wizard> a idźcie w pizdu z takim badziewiem
<Wizard> 20GB i tam nic nie ma, brzydkie toto i niefunkcjonalne
<Wizard> i ciągle nie jest zgodne z posix!
<Wizard> tyle lat a oni wciąż nie potrafią zrobić systemu jak należy
<szymon_g> linux tez nie jest. i co z tego?
<Wizard> no ale z czym do ludzi? :D
<szymon_g> chcesz cos na desktop zgodnego z posixem? bierz macosx
<Wizard> kolejna tandeta
<Wizard> mam zainstalowanego leoparda, ale ostatnio go nie używam
<szymon_g> no, ta tandeta ma udzial na rynku pc kilkukrotnie wiekszy niz linuch
<Wizard> mam gdzieś udzuały w rynku
<Wizard> wolałbym openbsd tak naprawdę
<szymon_g> (tylko prosze bez tekstow 'jedz gowno milion much nie moze sie mylic' etc)
<szymon_g> na desktopie? nie byloby to przesada?
<szymon_g> zreszta- nikt ci nie broni uzywac :)
<kklimonda> można mieć gdzieś udziały w rynku, ale czasem fajnie jest poużywać porządnego softu ;)
<szymon_g> :)
<Wizard> kklimonda: ja cię jednak lubię
<kklimonda> :*
<Wizard> tylko zdejmij tę małpkę
<Wizard> btw, kklimonda, co trza zrobić, żeby dostać małpkę?
<Wizard> siedzę tu non-stop, jestem kulturalny, pomocny :>
<Diabelko> Ale nie dałeś koperty ownerowi misiu
<kklimonda> Wizard: trzeba czekać aż poprzednia generacja opów strzeli sobie w głowę ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda: myślałeś, żeby kupić sobie broń?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: masz może wiedzę na temat która biblioteka opery odpowiada za unite, która za turbo i która za mail?
<Diabelko> wywaliłbym je.
<kklimonda> Diabelko: opera dzieli to jakoś na biblioteki? nie mam pojęcia
<Wizard> Diabelko: można je wyłączyć przełącznikami
<Wizard> iirc
<Diabelko> Wizard: tu nie chodzi o przełączniki, a o ich ładowanie
<jacekowski> nie mozna
<jacekowski> i nie ma po co
<jacekowski> Diabelko: i co ci to da?
<Wizard> no to może ldd? :>
<kklimonda> Wizard: daj mi z pół roku, może rok i kto wie - może na stałe osiądę na windowsie ;)
<jacekowski> opera jest linkowana statycznie z takimi rzeczami
<jacekowski> linkowanie statyczne jest szybesze
<Wizard> pfff
<jacekowski> cala idea dynamicznego linkowania jest poroniona
<jacekowski> i tylko utrudnia zycie
<kklimonda> na linuksie!
<kklimonda> ;)
<jacekowski> poroniona jest wszedzie
<jacekowski> bo spowalnia wszystko
<jacekowski> a miejsca tak na prawde nie oszczedza
<jacekowski> a na windowsie gdzie wiekszosc problemow jest rozwiazana nawet powoduje ze zuzywa wiecej miejsca
<kklimonda> pamięć powinna trochę oszczędzać, no i jest "bezpieczniej"
<jacekowski> nie oszczedza
<jacekowski> wrecz przeciwnie
<jacekowski> bo przy statycznym linkowaniu program ma tylko czesc biblioteki potrzebna wciagnieta
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, w niewielu przypadkach te biblioteki sa na prawde uzyte ponownie
<kklimonda> no tak, ale dynamiczna bibliteka nie jest ładowana od zera dla każdego programu.
<jacekowski> a narzut zwiazany z cala impreza jest duzy
<jacekowski> kklimonda: praktyczne pomiary twierdza ze dynamiczne linkowanie zuzywa wiecej pamieci
<kklimonda> pokaż jakiegoś linka z pomiarami
<kklimonda> chętnie poczytam
<kklimonda> (co do reszty - że wolniej etc. się nie spieram bo to fakt potwierdzony)
<Wizard> kklimonda: o czym ty teraz mówisz?
<jacekowski> http://blogs.oracle.com/rvs/entry/what_does_dynamic_linking_and
<kklimonda> danke
<jacekowski> tu jest opisane ogolnie dlaczego to zlo
<Wizard> "I love to hate my pc, but now it's not so easy!"
<jacekowski> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/dynamic-linking/versioned-symbols
<Wizard> Piosenka do wydania OpenBSD 4.5
<jacekowski> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/dynamic-linking/
<Wizard> piosenka o ACPI
<jacekowski> i gdzies mialem jeszcze jednego linka z dokladnymi numerkami
<jacekowski> wydajnosciowo pamieciowo dyskowymi
<jacekowski> kklimonda: problem jest powiazany tez z samo modyfikujacym sie kodem ktory nowe kompilatory lubia generowac
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo mniejszy kawalek jest przez to dzielony
<jacekowski> i taki syf jak zmieniajace sie zachowanie dzielonych bibliotek bo "naprawili bledy"
<jacekowski> http://port70.net/~nsz/32_dynlink.html
<SeViq> siema
<termi> ściema
<bastetmilo> siema termi
<Wizard> o, nie śpicie :)
<termi> jeszcze nie śpimy :)
<termi> trza jedzenie zrobic
<termi> :)
<termi> sie szpagetki grzeja:)
<bastetmilo> szpagetki?
<termi> no sphagetti czy jak to sie pisze:)
<bastetmilo> no bo napisałeś, że się grzeją i mnie to zmyliło :)
<ntat> :D
<termi> :)
<termi>                                                                                                                                                 
<ntat> co to, whitespace?
<termi> nie wcisnelo mi sie ksiazke zle polozylem
<termi> :)
<ntat> co czytasz?
<termi> Lema
<ntat> aa
<termi> solaris po raz ktorys :)
<termi> ostatnio łyknałem "mistrz i małgorzata"
<termi> zajedobra książka
<termi> :)
<Ultralisk> Witam
<bastetmilo> MiM ze trzy razu czytałam :) świetnia po prostu.
<ntat> Już dawno książki nie czytałem. Tzn. poza informatycznymi, czy takie potrzebne do pracy
<termi> ja mim 2 raz :)
<termi> wczesniej w liceum
<ntat> Kurcze mogliby uwolnić Age Of Empires, tak jak to robi Westwood ze swoimi starymi grami
<termi> ostatnio sobie przypomnialem o niej i postanowilem przypomniec :)
<bastetmilo> ja teraz odkladam na "w północ sie odzieję" i "liczby charona".
<ntat> A Microsoft żuli:P
<termi> ntat: co masz na mysli uwolnic?
<termi> bo nie na czasie jestem chyba :)
<ntat> w sensie za free udostępnić
<termi> aaa :)
<termi> ja to bym setlersy lyknal
<termi> silent hunter
<termi> i ufo enemy unknown
<termi> :)
<termi> to byly gry
<termi> :)
<ntat> No settlersy teś
<ntat> ale od trójki w górę
<ntat> bo dwójka ma swój odpowiednik za free:)
<termi> jaki?
<ntat> widelands się nazywa
<ntat> i działa ładnie pod Linuksem=)
<termi> myslalem ze napiszesz polanie ;)
<ntat> oo, polan też by mogli
<ntat> ale dwójkę
<ntat> :)
<termi> hehehe
<termi> no jednynka racej  nie dzisiejsza :)
<ntat> no właśnie
<bastetmilo> a ja bym chciała the sims I ....
<ntat> kurcze piwinni tak właśnie robić, i tak ich już nikt nie kupuje, a to by im dobrej reklamy przysporzyło :)
<termi> tez sie gralo :)
<ntat> Pamiętam swego czasu 1 i 2 GTA udostępnili za darmo
<ntat> ale Blizzard chyba nic nie uwolnił
<ntat> a mogliby Diablo 1
<ntat> albo chociaż Warcraft
<ntat> :]
<termi> warcraft nie jest folny 1
<ntat> Starcrafta to sobie już kupiłem, więc nie muszą:P
<termi> hmm myslalem ze jst
<ntat> chyba nie
<ntat> a pamiętacie Diuna 2000?
<ntat> :P
<termi> ta
<ntat> albo KKND
<termi> do dzis mam w glowie ze tak powiem cover z diune :)
<termi> kknd nie pamietam
<ntat> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&biw=1280&bih=690&q=kknd&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=938l1673l0l4l4l0l0l0l0l215l538l0.2.1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=vid&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=bfaa2c951951155f
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<termi> nie gralem
<termi> ale przypomina mi to earth 2140
<termi> :)
<ntat> grałem w Earth`a
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> a pamiętacie canon fodder?
<termi> taaaaa
<termi> :)
<termi> muzyka jaka zajebista byla tam
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> no.
<termi> ale nie umialem przejsc
<termi> na jakiejs zimowej planszy wymiekalem
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> Tak!
<termi> mowie o 1
<bastetmilo> byla taka z rzeka
<termi> noo
<ntat> No Cannon fajna
<bastetmilo> i siedzial facet z bazuką
<termi> ale podobno to blad gry byl
<ntat> muzyczkę można sobie na necie posłuchać
<bastetmilo> w takim spocie ze zawsze rozwal
<termi> dokładnie :)
<ntat> war, never been so much fun
<ntat> :D
<termi> ale canon foder to czasy mojej podstawówki
<termi> :)
<ntat> czy jakoś tak:)
<bastetmilo> hehehe - a ja słyszałam ze to sie da przejsc :)
<termi> no nie wiem moze sie da ja wymieklem :)
<bastetmilo> ja sie jak zwykle zirytowalam i przestalam grac
<termi> 3 myszki z nerwów rozebalem na tej grze :P
<bastetmilo> hahaha
<termi> pozniej juz sam sobie naprawialem
<termi> :)
<termi> bo z nerwów guziki wyrywałem :D:D:D
<termi> głupi nawyk :)
<bastetmilo> termi: gry czy myszki?
<bastetmilo> bo m
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiYuq6Ac3a0
<ntat> ;]
<termi> myszki :)
<bastetmilo> mój TŻ to sobie gry "naprawiał" w assemblerze :)
<termi> nie no ja od tej strony to nie :)
<termi> byłem zwyklym playerem :)
<termi> "dzieciakiem co szukal szczescia w grach" :D:D:D
<Wizard> TÅ»?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Towarzysz Życia
<Wizard> twój kot umie assemblera?!
<bastetmilo> który?
<Wizard> ach, w sensie facet
<Wizard> dobra, nie mam więcej pytań :D
<crusty> a ja miałem kote
<Wizard> ja mam nadal
<bastetmilo> ja sie ciesze ze mam dobre sluchawki bo nie musze sluchac tego wyjacego kota obok.
<termi> jakie masz sluchawki
<termi> ?
<bastetmilo> termi: http://cdn.uberreview.com/wp-content/uploads/hesh-pink.jpg
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doggIJX90is&feature=related
<termi> hehehe
<termi> maniacy :)
<termi> bastetmilo: ehehe niezłe rozumiem że to zamknięte są?
<bastetmilo> termi: tak.
<termi> ile kosztuja>?
<bastetmilo> nie bardzo pamietam, jak kupowalam to bylo 120 albo 140 zł - ale to po znajomosci w hurtowni :)
<termi> podobaja mi sie
<termi> moze zonce kupie :)
<bastetmilo> maja jedną wadę
<bastetmilo> strasznie krótki przewód
<termi> 1m?
<termi> jak maja 1m to styknie
<bastetmilo> no mnie jest mało
<bastetmilo> jak miałam TDK to tam byl taki dlugi kabel
<bastetmilo> co bylo strasznie wygodne
<Dreadlish> ja lubie porządne słuchafony ;d
<termi> ja mam teraz plantrocnics game com 377
<termi> to tu ejst chyba z 1,5 m albo 2 m
<termi> kabel
<Dreadlish> ja powiem tak - długi nie długi - to samo- DOBRY trzeba
<Dreadlish> a nie długi ;d
<ntat> ukryta wiadomość w modzie z lotusa
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ9_PW1p-uk&feature=related
<bastetmilo> ja mialam takie http://cokupic.pl/produkt/TDK-MP-100
<ntat> :)
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS1DyH100qY
<termi> zapuszczam i do wanny :)ide
<termi> i spac
<termi> :)
<termi> ciekawe czy jest tu ktos z tych lat :P
<bastetmilo> termi:  z ktorych?
<termi> 80-90
<bastetmilo> ee. No to ja.
<termi> laser dance, koto
<termi> :)
<ntat> ja też:P
<termi> :)
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWOb_egYSgE&feature=fvst
<termi> to tez fajne :)
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> http://konqiklub.ubucentrum.net/2011/05/kubuntu-na-uds-o.html
<Matan[M]> komuś udało się połączyć z netem przez Huawei E220/E160E na ubu?
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: podobno są tacy.
<Matan[M]> kurrrr...
<Wizard> termi: w jakim sensie z tych lat?
<Wizard> urodziony pomiędzy?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: czy to ten model który jest w praktyce dwoma różnymi modelami z jedną nazwą?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: tak
<Matan[M]> niby mam huawei e160e a wykrywa mi jako e220/e270
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no to ja chyba się przez niego łączyłem - w 10.10 musiałem dodać jakiś wpis do usb modeswitch (czy jak się to zwie)
<kklimonda> ale jak już go przełączyłem w tryb modemu to działał bez problemu
<Matan[M]> no ja właśnie nie ogarniam usb_modeswitch
<kklimonda> jeżeli go nie wykrywa, to musisz gdzieś w internecie wygrzebać co dodać do konfiguracji
<Wizard> no tak, tylko jak ma w internecie pogrzebać, jak mu modem nie działa? :D
<kklimonda> no jakoś tu siedzi ;)
<Wizard> :P
<qermit> o/
<winter> \o
<NightWish`> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-24
 * szymon_g is back
<szymon_g> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ3NQ o.O
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AaJVkkGp8
<winter> :-D
<foreste_> przed soba mam cpu
<foreste_> z ok 2000r
<foreste_> slot 1
<foreste_> pentium 3
<foreste_> rozebralem kompa
<foreste_> z zintegrowana grafika nv tnt2 ;p
<foreste_> ciekawe jakiego kopa dawal cpu ;p
<m477> re
<winter> bry
<m477> winter: witam
<m477> juz czy jeszcze nie spisz? :D
<winter> jeszcze : - P
<winter> :-P
<m477> ja tez ;]
<m477> a dzis dzien zaczelem o 23 ;]
<winter> ja pewnie skończę o piętnastej
<winter> ehkurwa
<winter> idę spać chyba
<m477> ;d
<lisu> powitać
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<m477> witam
<Wizard> czesć
 * lisu molestuje raid5
<shpaq> mornin'
<moozg> cześć ludki
<moozg> cisza coś dzisiaj, nikomu system się nie wysypał, wszystko działa i nic nie sprawia problemów?
<moozg> to może ja tak zapodam kłeszczyn:
<moozg> czy można się podłączyć do dwóch VPNów przez open-vpn na raz?
<pajtoniv> Sure.
<pajtoniv> Ja obsluguje 6.
<moozg> bo w network managerze jak mam połączenie z jedną, to ikonkę drugiej mam disabled
<moozg> jak się rozłączę to mogę wybrać drugą
<pajtoniv> Nie wiem co to network manager, grrrrr.
<moozg> no taka ikonka w pasku :)
<moozg> w linuxie jak by co
<moozg> ale to pewnie ograniczenie networkmanagera
<pajtoniv> Spoko, po prostu nie cierpie tego managera.
<moozg> a jest jakaś alternatywa?
<pajtoniv> Mhm.
<pajtoniv> pajtoniv@rybkapipka$
<moozg> bo nie chcę mieć konsoli otwartej tylko do vpna
<pajtoniv> Wiersz polecen.
<pajtoniv> brb
<moozg> no dobra, ważne że się da połączyć z wieloma vpnami
<moozg> o to mi chodziło :)
<moozg> nie byłem pewien
<pajtoniv> moozg: zajebista alternatywa `okienkowa` dla networkmanagera jest Wicd.
 * lisu czekuje matixa
<m477> moze mi objasnic ktos co ta linijka robi? chodzi mi o ten wskaznik w nawiasie przy nazwie klasy
<m477>   PROJ_P_HISTOS[bin]=(TH1D*)gDirectory->Get(hist_name.c_str());
<moozg> pajtoniv: dzięki, aczkolwiek chodzi o kompa stacjonarnego bez wifi
<pajtoniv> Wicd nie koniecznie jest od WiFi.
<TheNumb> moozg: wicd też ogarnia wszystko po kablu.
<pajtoniv> No i napisany w pythonie, co dodatkowo wzbogaca jego uzywalnosc.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<moozg> pajtoniv: a to jest spora zaleta :)
<TheNumb> pajtoniv: daemon też jest w pajtonie?  - nie pamiętam...
<TheNumb> Aaaa... no i jest fajne wicd-curses ;-)
<Wizard> no nie wiem, czy to, ze jest napisany w pythonie to jest zaleta
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHteOLAvLuc
<TheNumb> =D
<lisu> TheNumb: lol, shit happens x]
<pajtoniv> TheNumb: sure ;-)
<Wizard> nie chce mi się oglądać
<Wizard> za długo się wczytuje
<Wizard> ;P
<TheNumb> lisu: myślałem, że krew będzie sikała a tutaj nic :<
<pajtoniv> Wizard: jezeli pythona zna sie dosyc dobrze, to jest
<Wizard> jeżeli pythona się nie zna, a tylko używa się programu, to widać ile to ramu żre
<lisu> TheNumb: też miałem przez chwile taką mysl
<Wizard> btw, ja do pythona mam tylko jedno
<pajtoniv> Wizard: RAMu? Ile Ty polaczen chcesz nim obslugiwac?
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQp9WliyePM
<TheNumb> Hahaha :D
<pajtoniv> Nie spotkalem sie z narzekaniami nt ilosci pamieci operacyjnej potrzebnej do korzystania z Wicd'a.
<TheNumb> Wizard: jakieś 90% backendu dropboxa jest klepane w pythonie, tak samo jak klient.
<lisu> lol
<Wizard> chodzi o to, że jakby wicd był napisany w C to by zużywał znacznie mniej
<TheNumb> Wizard: go on, przepisz!
<pajtoniv> Wizard: jak by byl napisany w asm to zuzywal by mniej niz ten w C.
<pajtoniv> To nie jest dyskusja nt jezykow programowania,
<pajtoniv> to iz wspomnialem, ze jest naskrobany w pythonie to bylo 4 fun.
<pajtoniv> Dygresja.
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że pajton pod windowsem działa tak słabo...
<TheNumb> Nawet nie ma dobrego edytora :<
<pajtoniv> Szkoda, ze Windows dziala slabo.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<TheNumb> pajtoniv: ostatnio XP działa lepiej niż każde distro u mnie. Smutna prawda.
<pajtoniv> Sure, bywa.
<pajtoniv> Tsunami tez bylo nieprzewidziane.
<pajtoniv> ;-)
<TheNumb> Gdyby nie ta zasrana nvidia...
<pajtoniv> Polecam: python -c 'import this'
<pajtoniv> ;-)
<pajtoniv> Easter egg.
<m477> :<
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ale make love jest i tak lepsze
<spass> make: *** No rule to make target `love'.  Stop.
<lisu> kurde w debianie mozna jakos dograć firmware do sieciówki oprócz dyskietki i pendrive?
<Wizard> byćmoże da się płytę podmontować
<Wizard> albo nfs
<lisu> Wizard: tylko zapytowuje o dyskietkę / pendrive, ja mu zapodaję, po 5 minutch dalej pyta, dyskietka ok, plik wymagany jest, nie wiem co jest grane
<lisu> flop zdupcony?
<Wizard> człowieku, ja z 5 lat dyskietki na oczy nie widziałem
<lisu> na pendrajvie tez zapodaje, z tego nici
 * lisu ma 9 letni serwer... próbuje to postawić
<Wizard> postaw pod śmietnikiem
<Wizard> może komuś się przyda
<lisu> tak myslalem
<lisu> ale to nie moje
<mati75> lisu: uuu
<mati75> ja miałem 12 letni
<mati75> i padł ze starości
<lisu> mati75: ten akurat dość ładnie jeszcze chodzi, godzine go czysciłem, ale wstał bez niczego, dyski zdrowe
<lisu> gdyby jeszcze nie ta sieciówka... kurde chyba mu wymienie na jakiego gigabita, chociaz i tak po ciul dokładać.
<lisu> kurde, podobno raid przyspiesza (czyt. nie zwalnia zbytnio) operacji dyskowych, .. tutaj to sie gramoli jak mucha w smole, wiem ze to wszystko wymaga czasu, ale na litosc boska... ile mozna czekac
<mati75> teraz mam nówkę sztukę
<mati75> CPU~Single core Intel Xeon E5645 (-UP-) clocked at 1007.874 Mhz Kernel~2.6.18-238.9.1.el5.028stab089.1 x86_64 Up~3 days Mem~242.6/1024.0MB HDD~() Procs~31 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.4.98
<Wizard> redhat 5
<Wizard> ?
<mati75> centos
<zasek> +26 C
<Wizard> ziew
<lisu> kurde, przeszło... podczytał sobie debian dyskietkę ze sterownikiem, jupi :D
<zasek> luks
<Matan[M]> bry
<zasek> jeszcze godzina i chalupa
 * lisu dzis ucieka szybciej
<lisu> za 5 minut :)
<zasek> i zimny browar
<zasek> ;p
<lisu> zmykam, czołem
<zasek> dobrze ze zonka ma 2 zmiane
<zasek> nie bede sie musial dzielic
<pajtoniv> zasek: ;pp
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-tNUur2YoU
<lisu> jacekowski: ty bawiłeś się
<lisu> kurde
<lisu> normalne jest, aby na sprzętowym kontrolerze raid, po ustawieniu partycji itd. przy instalowaniu systemu dochodził do 11% i coś grzebał na dyskach, a przez godzine nic instalacja się nie ruszyła?
<Admc> woot, mam połączenie przez tunnel ssh
<Admc> Nareszcie udało mi się obejść ten firewall
<SeViq> siema
<przemyslawos> dzień dobry
<przemyslawos> wczoraj zainstalowałem polski remix Ubuntu 10.10
<przemyslawos> ale empathy nie działa
<SeViq> a ja przedwczoraj ubuntu 11.04
<przemyslawos> i jak?
<przemyslawos> tez chciałem, ale ponoć muli
<SeViq> hm
<SeViq> mi nie muli
<SeViq> ale mam dobrego kompa
<przemyslawos> na Athlonie 64 będzie mulić?
<przemyslawos> Radeon HD 5xxx, 1GB ramu
<SeViq> nie iwem
<SeViq> nie znam sie niestety
<SeViq> masz skladaka?
<przemyslawos> raczej tak
<SeViq> malo ramu masz
<przemyslawos> mam zamiar kupic, 2X2GB
<SeViq> to bedziesz musial chyba miec wtedy 64 bitowy
<przemyslawos> cóż, to nie problem
<przemyslawos> chyba 64 są wydawane tak samo szybko, co 32, mam rację?
<SeViq> tak
<Wizard> co za bezedury z tymi 64bit?
<Wizard> po co to komu?
<Wizard> za dużo ramu macie?
<SeViq> 4gb
<Wizard> no to wystarczy do wygodnej pracy
<Wizard> ja na 4GB serwer aplikacji odpalam, ide w javie i klienta sql - tyż w javie
<bastetmilo> Wizard oni chyba o windowsie xp mówią - że nie zobaczy 4gb ramu
<Wizard> a to niby dlaczego?
<Wizard> nie ma pae?
<bastetmilo> taki xp widzi tylko 3 gb
<bastetmilo> ale nie wiem czemu
<bastetmilo> nie znam się :)
<Wizard> naprawdę nie ma pae?!
<Wizard> lol?
<bastetmilo> no jejku, stary system co od niego chcesz ;)
<firemark> http://vader.joemonster.org/upload/zmt/57627508c21ae108.jpg
<firemark> ktoś wie jaki to odcinek?! :o
<Admc> znacie jakiś dobry wysiwyg do stron internetowych na linuxa?
<bastetmilo> Admc: gedit...
<Wizard> nie ma dobrych edytorów wysiwyg do stron internetowych ;P
<Admc> no to jakikolwiek
<bastetmilo> geany, bluefish
<bastetmilo> gedit
<bastetmilo> vim
<bastetmilo> vi
<Admc> bastetmilo,naspisałem WYSIWIG
<bastetmilo> Admc: nie bluźnij. wysiwyg to samo zło.
<bastetmilo> bądź pro i pisz w notatniku!
<Admc> powodzenia w klepaniu strony w notatniku
<Admc> mamy XIX wiek a nie lata 90.
<Admc> XXI*
<bastetmilo> tia. Zapytaj sie dobrego web developera czy korzysta z wysiwyg... skoro uważasz ze to jest wyznacznikiem nowoczesnego pisania stron.
<Admc> o Boże, potrzebuję szybko stronę na lekcję informatyki
<Admc> a nie chce mi się grzebać w kodzie
<Admc> a zapytaj się web developerów czy piszą strony w notatniku
<firemark> wysiwyg? :D
<lisu> ściąg sobie onet.pl i podmień w gedit linki na 127.0.0.1 x)
<firemark> Admc: otwórz worda
<firemark> Admc: i zapisz jako html
<lisu> lol word do html x) buahahahah
<Admc> LOL
<firemark> Admc: albo włącz notatnik i się po prostu zamknij.
<Admc> to już openoffice robi lepsze strony
<firemark> bo ja wiem. Openoffice na siłe chce mi pokazać że wie lepiej odemnie :P
<Wizard> Admc: no to może jeszcze mozilla composer żyje :)
<Wizard> ew. zawsze możesz w thunderbirdzie napisać ;P
<bastetmilo> Admc: to se darmowy szablon walnij i bedziesz mial szybko stronę.
<bastetmilo> i BTW ja jak zaczynałam to klepałam strony w notatniku :) (to było 10 lat temu, ale od czegos trzeba było zacząć :))
<Admc> myśmy pisali w zajączku, ale teraz każdy mówi że stronę na zaliczenie robi w wysiwyg bo tak szybciej i wygodniej
<firemark> Admc: przecież wysiwyg to archaizm z lat 90
<firemark> strony wysiwyg potrafią ważyć nawet 20 razy więcej niż normalne
<bastetmilo> Mnie sie szybciej i wygodniej pisze w textmate, ale ja to truskawki z cukrem...
<Admc> ale kogo to obchodzi
<Admc> ta strona i tak nie będzie w internecie
<firemark> Admc: gdzie się uczysz? <:
<firemark> Admc: zawiadomę tejże szkołę żeś dureń i żeby ci na infie pałę dali
<Admc> lol
 * bastetmilo kiedyś napisała stronę na zaliczenie koleżance i koleżanka 5 dostała :)
<firemark> bastetmilo: nazywała się Sonia? :D
<bastetmilo> firemark: nie :)
<firemark> bastetmilo: to robiślimy innym koleżankom
<Wizard> Sonia
<Wizard> co za imię
<Wizard> rodzice za dużo w Mortal Combat grali
<Wizard> a synek pewnie Raiden
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Sonia to bardzo ładne imię, co sie czepiasz.
<Wizard> podobnie Tania
<Mordehaj> Wizard wątpię czy rozsądny rodzic nazwałby swoją córkę Tania, chyba że to teraz męskie imię.
<Mordehaj> To raczej zemsta rodziców za wpadkę z dzieciakiem, która tanio ich wyniosła.
<Wizard> http://www.rjp.pan.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=890:sonia-&catid=76:opinie-o-imionach&Itemid=58
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nqhjyt> (at www.rjp.pan.pl)
<Wizard> proszę bardzo
<Wizard> dlaczego jest nieładne
<Wizard> btw, oba to zdrobnienia
<Wizard> chyba z rosyjskiego
<Mordehaj> Wizard "Zaleca się", czyli to nie jest nakaz.
<bastetmilo> Ja tam znam ze dwie Sonie. Problem w tym, że czasem ludzie tak psy nazywają.
<Wizard> jak dziecko z takim imieniem ma funkcjonować w społeczeństwie?
<Wizard> już se wyobrażam scenę: ojciec, poznaj, moja dziewczyna, Sonia
<Mordehaj> bastetmilo psa można też nazwać Tomasz, co wtedy?
<Wizard> i od razu mi się przypomina scena "moja żona.. Zofia!"
<Diabelko> "A to jest moja żona lafirynda"
<DaZ> tomasz to dla kota bardziej
<bastetmilo> Mordehaj: moja koleżanka ma kotkę Kaśkę.
<Diabelko> Mój kot nosi dumne imię Ferdynand
<Mordehaj> DaZ ja znam ludzi, którzy nazywają koty piżmem.
<DaZ> piżmem? >:
<Mordehaj> ,,Chodź, Piżmo!"
<bastetmilo> LOL
<DaZ> uhm
<Mordehaj> Może podoba im się brzmienie tego słowa ^^
<Wizard> mój kot ma na imię Kot
<Wizard> krótko i treściwie
 * bastetmilo ma kota Erasta, Holmesa, Momo i Czike
<bastetmilo> mój chomik się nazywała chomik.
<Mordehaj> A teraz pytanie trochę z innej beczki, jak mam ułamek zwykły, 1/4 i stosuję na nim modulo z 50 to co wtedy? Tzn. jak to zrobić bez programu? Wyciągam modulo z zera?
<Mordehaj> Wizard trzeba go było nazwać jakąś samogłoską, jeszcze krócej, ale mniej treściwie :).
<Wizard> A! Psik!
<Wizard> Mordehaj: pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> poczytaj na wikipedii
<Nerihsa> element odwrotny do 4 z Z50
<Mordehaj> ,,Ach ty I, zabrudziłeś dywan wymiocinami!" :)
<Nerihsa> ale poniewaz nwd(4,50) > 1 to nie mam elementu odwrotnego
<Mordehaj> Nerihsa a w Polsce?
<Nerihsa> wiec chyba nie mozna 1/4 mod 50
<Nerihsa> co w polsce
<Mordehaj> No jak to po polsku :P, bo nie wiem co napisałeś/aś.
<Wizard> matematyka jest uniwersalnym językiem, nie mówili ci na wykładzie z algebry? :>
<Mordehaj> Musiało mnie nie być na lekcji jak o tym mówili.
<Mordehaj> Pewnie sprzątałem po I :P.
<Mordehaj> Nerihsa, czyli program się wysypie xD?
<DaZ> iksde
<Nerihsa> no za lezy o czym mowisz
<Mordehaj> Próbuję sobie zaszyfrować coś RSA.
<Nerihsa> bo np. python mi podaje 0.25 % 50 to 0.25
<Mordehaj> Przyjąłem p=11, q=17, e=23 i obliczam z tych wzorów dalsze wartości.
<Mordehaj> Jest wzór na d, czyli drugi argument klucza prywatnego no i mam w nim podnieść e do -1 potęgi i obliczyć z tego modulo przy dzieleniu przez phi, w tym przypadku phi to 160, czyli mam (1/23)modulo(160).
<Mordehaj> A niestety nie potrafię programować, więc muszę "jechać na ręcznym".
<Mordehaj> Najpierw zastanawiało mnie jak się przeprowadza modulo bez funkcji modulo, doszedłem do tego, że trzeba zapętlić y, aż będzie równy lub większy i wtedy przerwać, natomiast muszę zrozumieć jak działa ten klucz prywatny, że wyszukuje wartość wiadomości mając tylko modulo i to swoje d.
<Mordehaj> manishe_ ładne IP.
<manishe_> Mordehaj: to shell, co mi zrobisz?:D
<Mordehaj> Nic, chodzi mi o cyfry 46 na początku.
<manishe_> aha:P
<Wizard> co jest ładnego w 46?
<Wizard> przecież to nie jest odpowiedź na wszystkie pytania i w ogóle?
<Mordehaj> W Polsce to najczęściej 212, 213, 89, 87, ewentualnie dedyki na ovh 94, 95. :D
<Mordehaj> Wizard chodzi o to, że niespotykane.
<manishe_> :>
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> po co pamiętasz takie rzeczy?
<Mordehaj> manishe_ następnym razem musisz wejść z IP zaczynającym się od 127 xD.
<Mordehaj> Wizard jakie rzeczy ^^?
<Mordehaj> Nerihsa co w tym jest źle: http://codepad.org/1TRXumJ8 ?
<Mordehaj> Czyżby chodziło o float?
<Nerihsa> float
<Mordehaj> To co zamiast niego, żeby przetrzymywało w sobie po przecinku jakieś wartości?
<DaZ> przecinku? >:
<Mordehaj> DaZ tak, pojawia się 1/23, więc to będzie 0,coś.
<DaZ> generalnie to 0.cos, ale nieistotne, zapedziłem sie myslami >:
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<DaZ> Mordehaj: fmod? :f
<gtriderxc> da sie wyswietlic GRUBA jesli na kompie jest tylko jeden system?
<gtriderxc> czy gruba w ogole wetdy nie ma?
<DaZ> grub zawsze jest.
<gtriderxc> tak wlasnie myskelem
<gtriderxc> a jak go wyswietlic?
<gtriderxc> bo wysypalem sery od nvidii i chce odpalic recovery
<suitch> to wloz plyte
<gtriderxc> wkladam
<DaZ> to ubuntki juz nie wyswietlają gruba? >:
<gtriderxc> wyswietlają
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> tylko jak są dwa systemy na kompie
<gtriderxc> a jak jest jeden to nie wyswietlają
<DaZ> Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot (formerly ESC in GRUB legacy).
<gtriderxc> dzieki
<DaZ> chociaz pewnie nie działa
<jacekowski> lisu: ?
<lisu> jacekowski: powitać, a mam taki mały problemik w zasadzie zapytanie
<gtriderxc> hold down SHIFT dziala. dzieki wielkie
<lisu> jacekowski: chodzi o raid5 i debiana, normalnie mi 3 dyski wykrywa jako 1, partycjonuje łanie, podczas instalacji 11% instalowania systemu podstawowego i stoi godzine i miele dyskami. To raczej nie jest normalny objaw?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> a raid sie skonczyl inicjalizowac?
<lisu> jacekowski: dodam, ze to nie jest jakis tam fake raid, tylko typowy adaptec .
<jacekowski> skonczyl sie inicjalizowac
<lisu> jacekowski: wszystkie partycje ładnie zapisało i instalator poszeł dalej
<jacekowski> cos ciekawego w dmesgu moze?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen ju-rek
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: ju-rek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 weeks, 1 day, 5 hours, 35 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <ju-rek> quit
<lisu> jacekowski: wlasnie nie mogę w dmesg wbić
<lisu> jacekowski: normalnie instaluję wszystko, tylko przy "instalowanie systemu podstawowego" dochodzi do 11% i stoi godzine... albo i dłużej (nie sprawdzałem) dyski mielą w tym czasie.
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<lisu> jacekowski: może to płyty instalacyjnej wina?
<jacekowski> odpowiedz na pytanie
<jacekowski> czy sie raid skonczyl inicjalizowac
<lisu> jacekowski: a czym sie to objawia? nie bawiłem się wcześniej raidami, ani fake raid.
<jacekowski> w menu raidu
<jacekowski> powinno pokazywac postep
<lisu> jacekowski: aha, sluchaj to tam juz macierz miałem postawioną z dawien dawna, nie ruszałem tego.
<lisu> tylko system plików stawiałem na tym
<jacekowski> a czemu nie mozesz sie do dmesga dostac
<lisu> w instalatorze? niebieskie tło.
<jacekowski> przelaczasz sie na inna konsole i tam klepiesz
<lisu> jacekowski: tam można do konsoli przejsc tylko pomiędzy "etapami" a po zrobieniu partycji od razu przechodzi do instalacji (tak mi się wydaje)
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mozna kliknac alt+f2 i dostac sie do konsoli
<jacekowski> podstawy linuxa
<jacekowski> zawsze i wszedzie sie tak da
<lisu> jacekowski: kurde durny mózg ze mnie, nei próbowałem ;/
<lisu> jacekowski: ctrl + alt + f2
<jacekowski> tak to spod X
<lisu> jacekowski: w każdym razie, wisi mi na 11% i nic.. zero reakcji, pogrzebie jutro tak jak mówisz z konsoli 2 i zobaczymy
<lisu> jacekowski: a czego mam szukać w tym dmesgu?
<jacekowski> czegokolwiek ciekawego
<lisu> aha hehe, w sumie głupie pytanie
<lisu> jacekowski: w kazdym razie taka zwiska to nie jest normalny objaw, wiec bedę kombinował, ale macierz 30g
<lisu> B
<lisu> ile moze sie 'inicjalizowac'?
<lisu> jacekowski: godzine? dwie? bez przesady.
<jacekowski> dzien
<jacekowski> moze mniej
<lisu> jacekowski: poważnie? czy jaja sobie robisz?
<jacekowski> 3TB mi sie inicjalizowaly 48h
<lisu> jacekowski: a ja mam ~36 GB, 3 dyski po 17GB scsi
<jacekowski> czemu sie zabytkami bawisz?
<Fureya> Witam
<lisu> staroć jak świat, mówiłem ze postawić to to mogę ... ale koło śmietnika, ale cóż trzeba postawić i nie ma zmiłuj
<Fureya> witaj lisu ponownie
<lisu> joł
<Fureya> pytanko mam do was natury instalacyjnej bo mi się już pendrive skonczyły, mianowicie
<Fureya> Po odpaleniu lapka z usb mam wieczne ładowanie
<Fureya> Używałem chyba wszystkiego co się da do wypalenia iso na usb
<Fureya> włącznie z tym wbudowanym w ubuntu
<Fureya> i nic, zawsze zwisa
<lisu> Fureya: też tak mam, chyba wina biosu, bo łapnie usb i później tylko mruga pen i nic nie da się zrobić.
<Fureya> nom dokladnie
<Fureya> ale winde przełyka
<Fureya> tylko ubuntu nie ;/
<lisu> Fureya: daj sobie spokój, wypal na cd i po sprawie.
<Skrzyp> Żyje ktoś?
<Fureya> gdybym mogl :D
<Fureya> CD sie wlasnie zwalił
<lisu> to wyciąg z innego kompa
<Fureya> a jak to mam niby podpiac do zaplombowanego lapka ? :P
<Fureya> hmm
<Fureya> poszukam biosów może do tego
<lisu> jacekowski: w kazdym razie dzieki. jak cos to jutro z tym będe walczył. dzis czas odpocząć wiec zmykam.
<Skrzyp> Potrzebuję uzyskać prawa admina na tym tutaj skopanym XP. I to w mairę szybko i bezboleśnie.
<Drathir> Witam
<Drathir> Pytanko: czy istnieje ograniczenie w ilosci plikow nagrywanych na plyte?
<Drathir> Fureya: jak zsormatowany pendrak?
<Drathir> Fureya: sformatowany*
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak
<Fureya> FAT32 Dra
<Fureya> Tak jak domyślnie wrzuca większość
<Drathir> jacekowski: mieszcze sie w przedziale z 250k ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> to jest po jednym wpisie na sektor
<jacekowski> dla 650M cdromu
<Drathir> Fureya: to powino Ci pojsc przez ten domyslny w ubuntu
<jacekowski> wiec na 700M moze ci braknac jak bedziesz mial male pliki tylko
<jacekowski> na 650M nigdy ci nie braknie
<Drathir> jacekowski: przy dvd nie ma co o tym myslec?
<jacekowski> DVD ma inny format
<Drathir> jacekowski: 25k katalogow i ok 250k plikow i k3b zobaczymy czy sobie poradzi, z pol godziny to dodawal
<Drathir> Skrzyp: po co Ci prawa admina?
<Drathir> Skrzyp: jesli dostep do plikow sprobuj z live ubuntu
<Drathir> Fureya: czasem mozna sprobowac w biosie na sztywno dac pendraka zeby startowal tylko podepnij przed wlaczeniem, zeby pod biosem wykryl
<Fureya> Próbuje różnych trybów póki co przez ultra iso USB-HDD+ zwykły i expres
<Fureya> może to coś da
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Nie, pendrive'a podłączyć nie mogę!
<Drathir> To plyta
<Drathir> Skrzyp: ewentualnie cd na usb
<Skrzyp> Drathir: w tym rzecz, że to jest biblioteka publiczna, a ja chcę podłączyć pena... dobra, komórkę z sd jako pena.
<Skrzyp> http://yfrog.com/njdsc01808xj
<Drathir> Skrzyp: haslo na bios jest?
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Nie, pisze komunikat w Windzie, że muszę być bla bla bla z grupy bla bla bla Administrator, aby podłączyć bla bla HTC HD2
<Skrzyp> http://static0.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/183488.jpg - Scenka rodzajowa z autobusu miejskiego :P
<Drathir> Skrzyp: najprostsze rozwiazanie podlaczyc wlasnego pendraka z linuxem i korzystac do woli, ewentualnie poprosic o uprawnienia
<Drathir> Skrzyp: inne metody na biblio sie nie nadaja.
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Tylko, jest problem, czy jest usbboot. Jak nie, to zostane z kompem i hasłem, a wtedy się rypnie.
<Drathir> Skrzyp: pendraka nagrywasz spod ubuntu
<Drathir> Skrzyp: dziala jak livecd
<Drathir> Skrzyp: zadnych zmian w systemie nie powinen spoewodowac
<Drathir> jacekowski: 30 min. od nacisniecia nagrywaj
<Skrzyp> Drathir: wiem jak to działa!
<Skrzyp> Zastanawiam się tylko, czy BIOS w tych cosiach bootuje z USB
<Drathir> Skrzyp: powinno Ci automatycznie wykryc
<Drathir> Skrzyp: zalezy jaki "informatyk" to stawaial
<Drathir> Skrzyp: ale jak nie sprobujesz nie przekonasz sie bo tak mozna gdybac
<Skrzyp> Hęę... Ile ty masz lat, co? Nie wiesz, że kompy sprzed 2005 bnnie miały opcji uruchamiania systemu spod magazynów USB, a tym bardziej natynej obsługi USB w BIOSie.
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mój p3 ma obsługe usb, ale zbootować nie potrafi
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: http://plop.at
<Skrzyp> W domu to git.
<Drathir> skrzyp moj ś.p. komp sprzed 10 lat abit obslugiwal
<Skrzyp> Ale tu boot.ini nie zedytuję.
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Po aktualizacji biosku, to spoko.
<Skrzyp> Albo mu wymieniałeś płytę.
<Drathir> Skrzyp: watpie zeby biblio miala archiwalny sprzet
<Drathir> Skrzyp: gora 2 lata
<Skrzyp> jeden mocny, 2gb ram, 2x2ghz ic2. a reszta stare p-ki.
<Skrzyp> http://trojmiasto.gazeta.pl/trojmiasto/51,49421,9623592.html?i=0 - Tytuł rozbraja.
<Dreadlish> FAAAAAAAAAK
<Dreadlish> KURDE
<Drathir> Skrzyp: tem abit mial praktycznie oc wszystkiego z szyna wlacznie i mnoznikiem
<Drathir> Skrzyp: procek celeron podkrecony do ok 500mHz
<Drathir> Skrzyp: vice city nawet smigalo
<Drathir> Skrzyp: raiva tnt2
<Drathir> Skrzyp: to byl sprzet
<Dreadlish> riva tnt2 ;d
<Dreadlish> ja na 866mhz jechałem przez ~2miesiączki
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Ale nadal się nie dowiedziałem, jak exploitnąć WinXP.
<Drathir> Dreadlish: tak 433 mhz celeron w oryginale
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: A ja od lutego b.r. do przedwczoraj :P
<Drathir> Skrzyp: musisz miec dostep do boota spod systemu watpie czy Ci sie uda
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś serwer suna?
<Matan[M]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qodfu7> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Matan[M]> no może wreszcie będzie się pyliło kupić lapka z optimusem...
<Drathir> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir> jacekowski: zaczelo nagrywac hrhr
<Fureya1> Witam ponownie. Pytanko mam. Da sie zrobic aktualizacje z xubuntu 9 od razu do 11.04 ?
<Fureya1> czy trzeba wszystkie po kolei wrzucać ?
<Nerihsa> ;O
<Nerihsa> teoretycznie mozna choc bedzie ciezko
<Nerihsa> jak nawet 10.10 moze sie pochrzanic na 11.04
<Fureya1> ;/
<Fureya1> wrzuciłbym 11 od strzała ale płyty nie czyta
<Nerihsa> masz pendrive?
<Fureya1> też nie trybi
<Fureya1> próbowałem chyba wszystkich tricków z pena
<Fureya1> widać bios wadliwy
<Fureya1> bo zawsze zwisa łapie po starcie z pena
<Nerihsa> to komp jakis stary?
<Fureya1> Lapek sony vaio
<Fureya1> sprzed 3 lat
<Fureya1> ale to już wtedy demon nie był
<Nerihsa> jak zwisa lapie to czarny ekran czy cos widac
<Fureya1> zalezy, jak zrobie poprzez kompa z ubuntu przez disk creator to wieczny czarny ekran
<Fureya1> a jak przez np. poweriso to pojawia się tylko loading i zgon
<Fureya1> próbowałem też uniwersal usb instalera i unetbootin
<Fureya1> i to samo
<Nerihsa> inne plyty wchodza?
<Fureya1> no własnie nie, cd rom się coś wali i nie czyta nawet nowo wypalonych dvd
<Fureya1> tylko takie antycznie stare styrane czyta o dziwo
<Fureya1> To mówisz, że jak będę szedł po kolei aktualizacjami od 9 to też może się wysypać przy 11 ?
<Nerihsa> nie tyle wysypac
<Nerihsa> co miec irytujace bledy
<Nerihsa> ktore generalnie mozna usunac
<Fureya1> heh
<Fureya1> znasz może jakieś techniki na zwiększenie odczytywalnosci płyty przez dvd ? :D
<Nerihsa> kupic nowe dvd ;o
<Fureya1> Dobra rada dla człowieka co ma 40 zł w kieszeni :D
<Nerihsa> no dobra
<Nerihsa> ukrasc nowe dvd ;o
<Fureya1> To już do mnie przemawia
<Fureya1> ;D
<Fureya1> Hmm
<Fureya1> Instalka przez LAN jest jakas skomplikowana ?
<ntat> Fureya1, potencjometrem pokręć w dvd:)
<ntat> Jest tam taki, do ustawienia mocy lasera
<Nerihsa> nie probowalem
<Fureya1> hmmm
<Fureya1> ja tez nie
<Fureya1> ale wole to niż ukraść dvd ;P
<ntat> tylko musisz dostać się do środka, bo na wierzchu DVD go raczej nie znjadziesz
<Fureya1> Heh...nie wiedzi gdzie można łatwo dvd ukraść xD
<Fureya1> Btw. bootowanie z lan jest jakieś specjalnie skomplikowane ?
<gjm> Bry
<szymon_g> witam
 * szymon_g sie cieszy bo nowe sluchawki do niego jada, razem z mp3 grajkiem :)
<termi> jakie slucjhawki
<termi> "
<termi> ?
<szymon_g> sennheiser hd 558
<szymon_g> swoje stare rozwalilem (znowu)
<termi> ooo :)
<termi> zaszalales
<szymon_g> wiec postanowilem kupic jakies lepsze- majac nadzieje ze bede o nie lepiej dbal niz o owe starsze (ze sknerstwa)
<termi> tylko po co ci takie sluchawki do muzyki mp3
<termi> ?
<termi> :)
<Drathir> ile dales?
<szymon_g> wczoraj, po kilku kieliszkach rumu z cola, znowu zdeplem swoje stare- tym razem na amen. juz 3ia pare takich samych :/
<Drathir> lol
<szymon_g> termi, do kompa, nie do przenosnego odtwarzacza
<gjm> słuchawkomordercy
<szymon_g> Drathir, wygooglaj sobie cene ;)
<termi> a bo napisales ze jada sluchawki z mp3
<termi> dlatego
<termi> tak odebralem to ;)
<Drathir> jaki tajemniczy hrhr
<szymon_g> tak, wiem. do mp3 bede uzywal zwyklych sluchawek, tj. tych co przyjda w standardzie :)
<szymon_g> Drathir, ;)
<Drathir> poszukam
<szymon_g> taki sobie prezent urodzinowy sprawilem :P
<szymon_g> jeszcze tylko jakis mikrofonik maly musze kupic. i kamerke
<Drathir> A no to dlatego cena owiana tajemnica
<termi> hahaha
<termi> :)
<szymon_g> :)
<termi> wstyd sie przyznac ze sie przeplacilo za prezent urodzinowy samemu sobie :D:D ;)
<Drathir> teraz coraz wiecej kamer ma wbudowany
<Drathir> i na liscie dodatkowe urzadzenie do wyboru
<szymon_g> Drathir, wolalbym taki osobny. jakos wygodniej sie go uzywa /mozna do bluzki/kabelka od sluchawek/ przypiac etc/
<termi> kurde byla taka dobra firma do microfonow na z
<termi> pamieta ktos?
<Drathir> szymon_g: taki napewno jakosciowo lepszy bedzie
<termi> bo nie moge sobie przypomniec
<Drathir> na z to zenith tylko mi na mysl przychodzi
<termi> ooo wlasnie
<termi> zenith
<termi> :)
<ntat> Zenith to nie aparat fotograficzny?:)
<Drathir> Tez
<termi> aparat to zenit
<Drathir> i odbiorniki kiedys chyba tak sie nazywaly
<ntat> termi, właśnie:)
<termi> zenith to zegarki
<termi> i microfony
<ntat> mikrofony:P
<Drathir> `wiki zenith
<Drathir> `google zenith
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Zenith - The Authority On HDTV: <http://www.zenith.com/>
<ntat> Z mikrofonami to najbardziej kojarzy mi się Shure
<ntat> czy jakoś tak
<ntat> :]
<Drathir> `google zenit
<termi> shure dobrze napisales :)
<Przekliniak> Drathir: ZENIT - The World Seen From Rome: <http://www.zenit.org/>
<ntat> `google Shure
<Drathir> przekliniak cos pudluje dzis
<Przekliniak> ntat: Shure.com | Global Home | Choose Your Region: <http://www.shure.com/>
<termi> czuje presje
<termi> :)
<termi> ta wyszukiwarka na allegro to do dupy jest
<termi> a coś czuje ze niedlugo zeby cokolwiek na necie zobaczyc ogladnac pierw trzeba bedzie wcisnac slynny przycisk FB"I like it"
<termi> :)
<termi> juz wczroaj sie kilka razy z tym spotkałęm
 * szymon_g nie spotkal sie z tym ani razu o.O w sensie: nie na stronach innych niz FB
<bastetmilo> yy. Ja sie spotkałam przy okazji aplikacji rozsyłajacych spam na fb.
<termi> juz wiem co to za firma byla
<termi> od tych mikrofonow nie zenith a zalman
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> zalman to wiatraki *chyba* robi.
<gjm> robi
<bastetmilo> słuchawki też
<termi> czesc bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> cześć termi
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: :*
<bastetmilo> TheNumb nie spoufalaj się ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: pfff
<lisu> re
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> dmn
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<SeVens> what the
<SeVens> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<SeVens> ;o
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> thats better.
<ntat> Ehmm jest jakiś tablet, który będzie działać z normalnym systemem - Windows/Linux a nie z jakimiś wynalazkami?
<Drathir> acer
<Drathir> Normalnie tzn?
<ntat> Drathir, znasz model?
<ntat> Normalny
<Drathir> Juz sie pytam, bo mialem okazje sie tylko bawic...
<ntat> tzn. nie żaden android (z całym szacunkiem dla tego systemu) tylko zwykły XP/7 czy dowolny Linux
<Drathir> Domyslnie jest na win 7
<Drathir> ale zamiast winzgrozy linux na bank tez pojdzie
<ntat> W sumie szukam sobie netbooka ale jakby była alternatywa w postaci takiego tabletu to może zdecydowałbym się na to drugie
<lisu> tablet ciekawa sprawa, nie mialem przyjemnosci, ale chetnie bym wypróbował.
<ntat> Ja też jeszcze się nie bawiłem tabletem:)
<Drathir> Tablet to taka zabawka
<Drathir> wolalbym w tej samej cenie cos malego i przenosnego
<ntat> Drathir, dlaczego zabawka? Jakby miał wszystko to, co może mieć np. netbook, tylko ekran dotykowy zamiast klawiatury, to nie ma dużej różnicy między tymi urządzeniami
<ntat> Tzn. może być w cenie;)
<foreste> czesc ;p
<ntat> czołem
<Drathir> wez pod uwage ze krocej bedzie trzymal i bedzie ciezszy z racji matrycy
<ntat> właśnie, a macie jakieś doświadczenia z netbookami? Może coś moglibyście polecić:)
<Drathir> Witam
<Drathir> Ul30
<Drathir> hrhr
<firemark> .si?
<Drathir> `google asus ul30
<firemark> co to za domena
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Amazon.com: ASUS UL30A-X5K Thin and Light 13.3-Inch Laptop with ...: <http://www.amazon.com/UL30A-X5K-Light-13-3-Inch-Laptop-Kindle/dp/B003JZC42A>
<ntat> 3000 to za dużo
<firemark> hm, slowenia
<Drathir> starszy model szukaj
<ntat> ja szukam czegoś w okolicach 1500 - 1700
<Drathir> do 2k
<Drathir> znajdziesz na allegro
<Drathir> tylko rzadko sie pojawia
<Drathir> Te za 3k sa z nowymi prockami
<ntat> ciekawe jak długo bateria wytrzymuje w netbookach
<ntat> Ja mam lapka, w którym bateria siadła po roku
<ntat> a po pół roku już ledwo co działała;)
<ntat> I teraz robi za stacjonarny:)
<firemark> ntat: jaka firma?
<ntat> Toshiba
<Drathir> ntat: sytuacja z zycia pobieranie przez noc po wifi rano ok 10 cos tak wolniej dziala okazalo sie ze kabel odlaczony lezyna podlodze i jeszcze 10% baterii
<Drathir> Ulka wlasnie
<Drathir> Wiec 8 h spokojnie
<Drathir> 10 max
<ntat> :]
<firemark> Drathir: proszę nie mów
<firemark> Drathir: ulka. Bo to boli
<Drathir> firemark: No dobrze
<firemark> mam jutro kolosa z tą suką ;_;
<ntat> firemark, jak się wyrażasz o ciele pedagogicznym!?
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/7505/kwejk.html
<foreste> jak zainstalowac debiana przez lan ?
<foreste> np plyta instalacyjna w pc a instalacja w lapku ?
<bastetmilo> http://zuch.blox.pl/2011/05/wrazliwy.html
<lisu> nara
<Dreadlish> foreste: pxe nie łaska?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dlaczego mam taki szajs, że mam wiatrak delty i działa, włoże inny i już jest kijnia z patatajnią?
<foreste> mam zwalony dvd
<foreste> w lapku
<gjm> hah
<gjm> http://bash.org.pl/625622/
<foreste> a chce a chce wgrac debiana
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale gdzie ten wiatrak masz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i co dziala/nie dziala
<foreste> lol
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: w zasilaczu
<Dreadlish> jak jest ta zasrana wyjąca delta to działa
<Dreadlish> jak włoże fandera, akase czy cokolwiek to już nie
<jacekowski> w ogole zasilacz nie dziala?
<jacekowski> czy sie wiatrak nie kreci
<Dreadlish> zasilacz działa
<Dreadlish> tzn. zasilacz nie działa jak włoże co innego
<Dreadlish> przewodów nie mieszam
<gjm> nie wykrywa fiutek
<Dreadlish> czym niby
<jacekowski> prad mozna mierzyc i takie tam
<Dreadlish> jak to zwykły impulsowiec
<jacekowski> zobacz czy sie pojawia napiecie na przewodach do wiatraka
<Dreadlish> oka
<jacekowski> zrobilem kiedys uklad ktory mierzyl predkosc wiatraka takiego
<Dreadlish> ale to jutro
<jacekowski> majac tylko dwa przewody
<jacekowski> na podstawie impulsow pradowych
<Dreadlish> pwm :)
<jacekowski> to nie pwm
<Dreadlish> pseudopwm
<jacekowski> nie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> myle pojęcia
<gjm> ćwierćpwm
<Dreadlish> (jak zawsze zresztą)
<jacekowski> po prostu wiatraczek ze wzgledu na to ze magnesy sa ulozone tak a nie inaczej
<jacekowski> pobiera rozny prad w zaleznosci od pozycji
<jacekowski> troche jak silnik w aucie
<Dreadlish> no
<jacekowski> daje moc tylko kawalek cyklu
<jacekowski> reszte kreci sie rozpedem
<jacekowski> majac precyzyjny pomiar momentu obrotowego na wale moznaby stwierdzic w jakiej pozycji jest silnik
<jacekowski> chociaz to bardziej jest bardziej mierzenie kiedy idzie impuls do wtryskiwacza
<gjm> ale ot ;)
<Dreadlish> narazie to kompilujemy basha
<Dreadlish> gjm: ty masz inną fotę niż tą którą masz?
<gjm> ta, taką przech*ujową
<gjm> a co?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie pytam ;d
<Wizard> kuwa, netbeans mi xorga wywalil
<Wizard> tego jeszcze nie grali
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to jakaś nowość?
<gjm> Dreadlish: nie ma fapania do moich zdjęć!
<Dreadlish> gjm: zbok by tylko fapał =.=
<gjm> czyli...
<Dreadlish> nie ja
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> Ty! :P
<gjm> haha
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> wymieniacie się zdjęciami na ircu?
<Matan[M]> pewnie pedały...
<Matan[M]> :D
<gjm> jako i ty, mistrzu
<Matan[M]> ja ich nie znam
<Wizard> ej, tst napisane oficjalny kanał wsparcia ubuntu
<winter> mistrz pedał
<winter> guru
<winter> :-D
<gjm> Dobra, lecę
<Joker09> jest tu ktos ?
<gjm> nie
<Wizard> no?
<gjm> wszyscy śpią
<Joker09> :) czesc
<Wizard> gjm: ty też byś poszedł
 * lisu łapie burze w obiektywie
<Joker09> mam taki banalne pytanie
<Joker09> świeżak ze mnie
<Wizard> wie ktoś jak zamienić control z cap slockiem?
<Matan[M]> Joker09: zadaj je Q2
<gjm> Wizard: miałem iść ale mi się odechciało
<Joker09> wiec prozszę o wyrozumiołość
<gjm> był jakiś program
<Matan[M]> Joker09: zadaj je no wreszcie...
<Joker09> przez przypadek wywaliłem przycisk od głośności, jak go przywrócic ?
<lisu> Wizard: da się? weź nóż, wyciąg ctrl i shift, zamień, później wyciąg ctrl i capslock ... zamień... i masz zamienione.
<Matan[M]> Joker09: aplet powiadamiania
<Wizard> lisu: :S
<gjm> Joker09: lol. prawym na panel, dodaj applet i któryś tam dodaj
<Wizard> Joker09: no
<lisu> dobra spokojnej nocy ide burze łapać w obiektyw, nara.
<Wizard> ej, openjdk ssie pałę :S
<gjm> ej, java wgl ssię pałę :S
<Joker09> który ?
<gjm> Joker09: applet powiadamiania, chyba
<Wizard> gjm: nieprawda, daje mi na chleb
<Joker09> juz tak szukałem ale nie umiałem znaleźć
<gjm> nie używam tego g*
<Matan[M]> Joker09: a który ci napisałem?
<Joker09> nie wiem który
<bastetmilo> Joker09: pewnie bedzie miał cos z dzwiekiem w nazwie...
<gjm> to strzelaj
<gjm> bastetmilo: nie
<Joker09> ale dzwiek dziala normalnie
<Matan[M]> Joker09: japierdle...
<Matan[M]> <Matan[M]> Joker09: aplet powiadamiania
<Joker09> Matan spoko :) juz wiem dlaczego go nie mam
<gjm> co się dzieje z tymi ludźmi?
<gjm> bo go usunąłęś?
<Matan[M]> gjm: to przez te narkotykie takie naćpane te dzieciakie som
<Joker09> wywaliłem poczte
<Joker09> oto mi chodziło
<gjm> Joker09: on jest połączony
<Matan[M]> Joker09: szalejesz hakerze
<Joker09> ;P
<Joker09> dzieki :) jak co to jesz cze tu zaglądne :)
<gjm> nie strasz!
<winter> 1st
<foreste> le
<foreste> poco instalowavac system na hdd lapka
<foreste> jak moge sklonowac ten z pc
<foreste> i dac na lapek
<foreste> doinstalowac tylko pakiety do laptopa i gotowe
<foreste> ew kompilowac jajko
<foreste> z dsdt
<foreste> mhm tylko ten sidowy jest ;d
<foreste> dobry pomysl ?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-25
<lisu> powitać
<spass> o/
<lisu> jacekowski: wczoraj mówiłem o tym raidzie, jak zapewne pamiętasz... ze instalacja zwisała na 11%... wina płytki, porysowana, czy coś.
<tar-gz> Cześć
<PoKrAk> jo
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: o/
<tar-gz> Bawiłeś się meego kiedyś?
<PoKrAk> nie
<mati75> re
<tar-gz> mati75: o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> dobry
<szymon_g>  /quit
<tar-gz> Całkiem, całkiem te mee-go
<Wizard> które?
<Wizard> z wynalazków to wolę jednak jakieś ciekawe wmy, a nie kolorowe zabugowane środowiska :)
<tar-gz> Wizard: póki co środowisko z mee-go na netbooka sprawdza się wyśmienicie.
<Wizard> nie interesuje mnie to
<Wizard> xfce też sprawdza się wyśmienicie :)
<Wizard> poza tym, to jest fedora :S
<tar-gz> ;-)
<julek> Wizard: dla mnie xfce to zawsze byl syf... ale po wydaniu nowego gnome to juz sam nie wiem...
<Wizard> julek: zostaje ci twm
<Wizard> od zawsze tradycyjny
<julek> :)
<julek> mam fluksa, tego mi nie popsuja;)
<julek> w razie czego uciekam na blackboksa - tam rewolucji nie bedzie;)
<Wizard> zawsze możesz sobie znaleźć jakiś mega alternatywny wm
<Wizard> np amiwm
<Wizard> już nie jest rozwijany w ogóle
<Wizard> tylko nie działa z xrandr
<Wizard> znaczy.. działa, ale nie rozróżnia monitorów, więc efekt jest nieciekawy
<m477h3w> jaka komenda sprawdzic jaka jest karta graficzna na komputerze?
<Wizard> lspci
<Wizard> julek: xwinman.org
<Wizard> trochę dawno nie aktualizowane, ale można tam fajne rzeczy znaleźć
<newuser> Witam wie ktos jak sciagnac paczke z synaptica bez jej instalowania ?
<newuser> potrzebuje openjdk pod ubuntu 11.04
<jacekowski> synaptic nie potrafi
<jacekowski> apt-get potrafi
<newuser> a z jakim parametrem musze go wywolac
<jacekowski> man apt-get
<spass> newuser: apt-get install -d
<newuser> spass,  dzieki
<newuser> napisalo mi ze juz mam w najnowszej wersji, a chcialbym pobrac *.deb zeby na innym komputerze bez neta zainstalowac
<newuser> jest to mozliwe ?
<Matan[M]> bry
<newuser> ok mam
<newuser> na stronce packages.ubuntu.com sa wszystie pakiety do pobrania
<spass> newuser: jak niedawno instalowałeś to w /var/cache/apt/archives jeszcze paczki są
<newuser> no wlasnie nie instalowalem mam lubuntu teraz i tam juz bylo zainstalowane, ale kumplowi instaluje ubuntu a nie ma neta i potrzebuje java do opera mini
<Wizard> no to sobie ściągnij je z packages.ubuntu.com
<jacekowski> newuser: opera mini nie zadziala z ta java
<Wizard> i zanieś koledze na dyskietce
<newuser> dziala z openjdk 6
<newuser> jre i jdk
<jacekowski> nie dziala
<newuser> nie wiem mi dziala
<jacekowski> musisz j2me sciaganc wersje
<newuser> http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/use-opera-mini-in-ubuntu.html
<newuser> uzywalem tego przepisu i rusza
<Wizard> no to z czym masz problem, bo już nie rozumiem? :>
<newuser> noo j2me tez uzywam
<newuser> microemulatorem
<newuser> ale kumplowi chce tez zainstalowac i potrzebduje openjdk deb
<Wizard> no to sobie ściągnij :S
<newuser> ale juz znalazlem na stronce te pakiety
<Wizard> tylko ich zależności też dociągnij
<Wizard> openjdk-6-jdk się paczka nazywa, iirc
<Wizard> i jest *hujowa
<newuser> no mam zaleznosci
<Wizard> no to jaki jest jeszcze problem?
<newuser> sprawdzilem w synaptic jakie ja mam wszystkie paczki i posciagalem moze starczy
<Wizard> na stronie są wypisane zależności, możesz też to sprawdzić w paczce przecież
<newuser> no sa, moze sie uda
<Wizard> tylko po co koledze opera mini, skoro nie ma neta?
<Wizard> i w ogóle po co komu opera mini na komputerze?
<newuser> no bedzie mial przez komorke gprs
<Wizard> no ekstra, ale wciąż nie rozumiem po co mu opera mini?
<newuser> bo opera turbo bierze wiecej nie wiem czemu
<Wizard> dobra, nie mam więcej pytań
<newuser> dla oszczednosci pakietu
<newuser> internetowego
<Wizard> to jest tymbardziej bez sensu
<Nerihsa> zwykla opera ma turbo
<newuser> wiem
<newuser> ale wiecej kb zjada niz opera mini
<Wizard> Nerihsa: widzisz w tym jakikolwiek sens?
<Nerihsa> Wizard: alez oczywiscie
<denysonique> Pamiętacie Prosiaka?
<denysonique> e.g. 7b7?
<Wizard> tak
<newuser> sens jest jak mniej kasy kb bierze
<newuser> i dziala szybko
<denysonique> netbus też był fajny
<Wizard> już bym chyba wolał proxy + czache sobie postawić, niż się babrać w ekraniku 100x100px ;P
<newuser> lol
<newuser> przeciez opera mini moze chodzic na fullscreen
<newuser> jak normalna przegladarka
<newuser> no nic lece, powinno sie udac
<Wizard> i tak bym wolał proxy i czache
<m477h3w> jak skopiowac plik przez ssh?
<winter> m477h3w: scp, sshfs
<m477h3w> thix :*
<Wizard> uptie
<winter> ?
<foreste> czesc ;d
<foreste> jakim programem sklonowac partycje z debian na dysk lapku ?
<mati75> cloneziila
<foreste> http://www.paragon-software.com/home/dc-professional/features.html ato dobre ?
<foreste> bede miec zaraz licecje ;]
<foreste> moge*
<foreste> rozdaja za free na
<jacekowski> foreste: dd
<jacekowski> foreste: albo rsync
<jacekowski> foreste: albo cp
<jacekowski> rozne opcje
<foreste> aa
<foreste> tylko pliki skopiowac ;]
<foreste> i ustawic w fstab uid
<foreste> i grub ;p
<foreste> bo mialem na lapku sabayon
<foreste> ale zlew czulem i porty usb brzika dostawaly ;p
<foreste> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/paragon-drive-copy/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+giveawayoftheday%2Ffeed+%28Giveaway+of+the+Day%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ol4px9> (at www.giveawayoftheday.com)
<foreste> dobra strona ;d
<foreste> zwalcza pirastwo ;d
<suitch> o macie Przekliniaka
<foreste> z wladcow much ;p
<suitch> qermit siedzisz tu?
<termi> czasem siedzi
<termi> w sensie odezwie sie :)
<suitch> czesc termi
<termi> czesc
<foreste> jacekowski: jak uzyc pxe ?
<foreste> w lan
<Psotnick> w jakim pliku zmieniało się kursor?
<Trybik> update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Psotnick> Trybik: pytałem o plik ;)
<Trybik> mhhh muszę się zastanowić
<Trybik> /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Trybik> Psotnick nie śpij :P
<Psotnick> Trybik: nie śpię ;)
<Psotnick> nie bój się o mnie
<Psotnick> tak w ogóle to dzięki :D
<Trybik> 5.40 :D
<Psotnick> eee?
<Trybik> nie ważne :)
<Trybik> spoko
<Psotnick> dobra, nie pamiętam jaki mialem, a jest nadpisany ;(
<Psotnick> niech będzie dmz-vanilla-aa
<Trybik> Psotnick pomóc jakoś jeszcze ?
<Psotnick> Trybik: jak na razie nie ;)
<Psotnick> jak będę coś chciał to napiszę
<Trybik> masz ubuntu ?
<Psotnick> nope
<Trybik> :]
<jacekowski> foreste: trzeba miec serwer tftp i dhcp
<jacekowski> foreste: i odpowiednio skonfigurowac
<Trybik> http://jakilinux.org/linux/debian/instalacja-linuksa-przez-siec/
<Trybik> tak się zastanawiam czy są jakieś wielkie różnice w systemie bazowym między debianem a ubuntu (poza wersjami pakietów) ?
<mati75> są
<Trybik> czyli ubuntu to coś więcej niż tylko skonfigurowany debian jak twierdzą niektórzy
<Kwpolska> Trybik: ubuntu = `nie umiem skonfigurowac debiana'. period
<Trybik> Kwpolska dobra a jakie są różnicę poza tym że ubuntu ma całą gamę nakładek graficznych itd... (nie używałem nigdy więc nie wiem )
<Kwpolska> Trybik: nie wytlumacze ci.
<Trybik> Kwpolska dlaczego?
<Kwpolska> Trybik: roznice sa duze.  ubuntu jest na dwie architektury i dla debili.  debian na 666 i dla p0w3r us3rów.
<Kwpolska> Trybik: bo mi sie nie chce
<Trybik> na 666 ?
<Kwpolska> Trybik: architektur (liczby nie pamietam)
<Trybik> sam używam debiana w wersji sid już chyba od dwóch lat i nie widzę w nim co jest dla p0w3r us3rów
<Enlik> #ubuntu-pl presents:
<Enlik> Kwpolska talkin' about Ubuntu
<Enlik> BUAHAHAHA
<Kwpolska> Enlik: to prosze.  wytlmacz Trybikowi roznice pomiedzy ubuntu i debianem.
<Enlik> Trybik: nie sluchaj go, on ma urazę do ubuntu
<Trybik> ja też :)
<Enlik> No to się zgadzacie, instaluj Gentoo i gra. ;)
<Trybik> maiłem kiedyś gentoo trochę za delikatny ten system portów jak dla mnie
<Enlik> Najważniejsza różnica to cykl wydawniczy
<Enlik> Co znaczy „za delikatny system portów”?
<Trybik> to znaczy że jak odmaskujesz nie ten pakiet to z systemu robi się sito i nie chce nic z kompilować
<Trybik> podchodziłem do gentoo kilka razy używałem może przez niecały rok
<Enlik> Aha
<Enlik> Niedługo będziemy mieli T-mobile (czy cos takiego)
<Trybik> :) nadal nie rozumiem ubuntu ma jakoś inaczej poukładane pliki konfiguracyjne ?
<Enlik> Biorą paczki z Debiana, do niektórych dodają własne patche, repaczkują na własnych serwerach i ichnie deby nie zawsze są takie jak w Debianie (inne nazwy pakietów czy coś tam)
<Enlik> Pliki są poukładane raczej tak samo
<Enlik> O, inny system init
<Enlik> Ubuntu bazuje na Debianie, ale do końca Debianem nie jest rzekłbym, chciaż mają wspólne wiele rzeczy - update-alternatives i inne głupoty
<Enlik> No poniekąd jest Debianem ;> bardziej konkretnych rzeczy Ci nie powiem, nie porównywałem
<Trybik> Enlik czyli modyfikują debiana a następnie wydają pod marką ubuntu :>
<Enlik> (oprocz tego Debian jest dla pr0 useruf kturzy itd.)
<Enlik> Trybik: o coś mniej więcej tak ;)
<witkol__> siemka
<Enlik> Robią z tego konkretne wydania (z GNOME, KDE, …), dokładają wlasny zestaw programów, niektóre autorskie… no jak mówię, IMO dla mnie największa różnica jest w cyklu wydawniczym
<Trybik> swoją drogą nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego debian jest dla pr0 us3rów etc...
<Enlik> Nawiązujesz do tego, co napisalem wyżej w nawiasie czy do kw?
<Trybik> dla mnie linux to linux prosty w obsłudze system
<Enlik> No, z jednej strony gnu/linux to gnu/linux (tutaj „gnu” ma pewne znaczenie), z drugiej od wyboru dystrybucji zależy troche rzeczy… no wiadome zresztą
<Enlik> s/ma pewne znaczenie/nie jest takie bez znaczenia/
<Trybik> teoretycznie używam już linuksa od 2004 roku i dla mnie jakość dystrybucji definiują raczej pakiety (tzn barak bugów)
<mati75> debian stable = praktyczny brak bugów
<ntat> mati75, ale za to pakiety stare:)
<mati75> jeszcze nie bardzo
<Enlik> Zief
<Trybik> mati75 dle mnie debian stable nadaje się idealnie na serwer właśnie z tego powodu :) Jest to system najwyższej jakości
<mati75> za pół roku będą stare
<mati75> ntat: stare to ma centos
<Trybik> imho z tego co zauważyłem to z jakością pakietów nawet sidzie nie ma większych problemów (no może poza paroma wyjątkami)
<mati75> nom
<mati75> stabilny openbox od roku dopiero wczoraj dali
<Enlik> Pakietów samych w sobie może nie
<Enlik> Ale co z tego, skoro dzisiaj masz pakiet który wymaga libfuj>3, a libfuj-3.1 dopiero za parę h dostarczają
<Enlik> (takie zarysowanie idei)
<Trybik> Enlik możesz jaśniej ?
<Enlik> No problemy z zależnościami bywają
<Trybik> od dwóch lat zdarzył mi się tylko jeden
<Enlik> Kent bi
<Trybik> serio nie zauważam takich problemów
<Trybik> bardziej żuca mi się w oczy to że jakiś program się posypię z nieznanych mi powodów (tyczy się to głównie kde 4)
<Trybik> *rzuca
<Enlik> *jaśniej?
<Enlik> (bez spacji przed '?')
<Enlik> ;-)
<Quintasan> Trybik: to jakiego KDE 4 Ty używasz że Ci się wiesza? :D
<Trybik> na tą chwilę przeszedłem z KDE4 na KDE3.5
<Trybik> ale chwileczkę sprawdzę
<Trybik> tzn nie wieszą się ale np plasmę wywala w kosmos i zostaje czarny ekran
<Trybik> i muszę plasmę uruchomić ręcznie
<Trybik> używałem wersji 4,5
<Trybik> Quintasan rozumiem że takich problemów Pan nie miał ]:->
<witkol__> robił kiedyś ktoś musik cewka colli
<Trybik> Bye bye :)
<Wizard> bry
<winter> o/
<Wizard> winter: zmienisz w końcu ten nick?
<Wizard> może ty wiesz jak setxkbmapem zamienić ctrl z capsem?
<winter> no idea
<winter> i nie, nie zmienię
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> czytał ktoś 'Just for fun'?
<en0x> to jobsowe?
<Matan[M]> bry
<kklimonda> no, wypisałem się z gazyliona list dyskusyjnych - czas odzyskać swoją skrzynkę pocztową;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: małpą straszysz
<mati75> nie lepiej deop?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ty masz jakies doswiadczenie praktyczne z tym czemu mi polskie portale rozne moga moje maile do spamu wrzucac?
<ntat> Można bez żadnych konsekwencji odinstalować sudo z Ubuntu? Jak dla mnie jest kompletnie bezużyteczne a nawet przeszkadza
<paulEU> ntat: heh a jak potem zainstalujesz coś?
<ntat> su
<ntat> su -
<paulEU> ah, no tak
<paulEU> to możesz wywalić na własną odpowiedzialność
<paulEU> sudo sie przydaje bo upraszcza
<ntat> paulEU, jak upraszcza?
<ntat> Ja muszę wpisać 4 znaki a tak 2:P
<ntat> 2 przy su
<paulEU> ntat: np ustawić sudo bez hasła
<paulEU> a su bedzie z hasłem
<ntat> e-tam, tak nie chcę
<ntat> a teraz jak chcę się zalogować, jako root, to muszę wpisać sudo su -
<ntat> i hasło
<Wizard> ntat: można
<Wizard> tylko nie zapomnij passwd jako root odpalić
<ntat> Wizard, passwd dla roota czy użytkownika?
<ntat> ah, jako root ok
<ntat> ;)
<Wizard> dla roota
<Wizard> żeby su działało
<Wizard> i możesz wyjebać sudo na orbitę
<Wizard> co /me ma na ubuntu w pracy
<Wizard> dobra, urxvt zrobione, czas na konfigurację trutki na szczury
<SeViq> o.0
<SeViq> what eh
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> ratpoison - taki wm dla znudzonych życiem
<Wizard> używam od czasu do czasu
<Wizard> mam taki nawet śmieszny screenshot z ratpoisonem i rxvt, co zrobiłem ze 3 lata temu
<Wizard> SeViq: chcesz?
<SeViq> co to wm?
<SeViq> ja nie wiem w zasadzie nic o programach na ubuntu i informatyce ;x
<BlessJah> Window Manager
<BlessJah> `g site:pl.wikipedia.org window manager
<SeViq> Wizard, pokaz
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: JWM – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/JWM>
<BlessJah> ooo
<SeViq> utf
<BlessJah> tego sie nie spodziewałem
<SeViq> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<SeViq> ej no kurde, ja w I gimnazjum jestem, ubuntu mam od 4 dni
<SeViq> ;x
<lisu> re
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/ratpoison.png
<Wizard> 1 gimnazjum to ile to lat? 15?
<SeViq> 14
<bastetmilo> dziecko jeszcze
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: bierz go
<Wizard> oh, to /me był jeszcze w podstawówce wtedy
<BlessJah> SeViq: właściwie, to masz jakiś problem, czy tak sobie siedzisz?
<Wizard> ale i tak wcześnie zaczyna
<lisu> Wizard: foto? raczej obstawiam fotoszopa
<Wizard> lisu: co foto?
<SeViq> Wizard, to jesst tlo terminala
<SeViq> BkessJah, w sumie tak siedze
<lisu> Wizard: http://mati.7ds.pl/ratpoison.png
<Wizard> tło w ogóle, terminal jest przezroczysty
<SeViq> a
<Wizard> lisu: tapeta z os x ;P
<lisu> Wizard: czyli jakis tam fotoszop
<SeViq> hm
<Wizard> pewnie tak
<SeViq> moj terminal byl czarny o,0
<BlessJah> SeViq: fioletowy, jeśli myslisz o tym z ubuntu
<SeViq> teraz jest fioletowy
 * lisu robi czasem fory piorunkom
<SeViq> i taki troche przezroczysty
<lisu> ... jak ma okazję
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> SeViq: przed tobą gloria i zwycięstwa
<SeViq> czemu wolicie napisac /me robi czasem fory piorunkom niz robie czasem fory piorunkom? ;o
<Wizard> nie wiem, taki ircowy dialekt
<bastetmilo> SeViq: bo tak.
<Wizard> dużo osób tak pisze
 * bastetmilo tak pisze
<Wizard> SeViq: wiesz co /me robi jako polecenie irca?
<SeViq> tak
<SeViq> irca uzywam od dawna, ale na freenode jestem od 5 dni
<SeViq> teraz uzywam i freenode i quakenetu
<lisu> SeViq: niech zgadnę na freenode zaglądnąłeś, bo dowiedziałeś się ze tu jest kanał ściekowy wsparcia ubuntu.
<Wizard> :D:D
<Wizard> lisu++
<SeViq> lisu, ta
<SeViq> chociaz nie dowiedzialem sie ze to kanal sciekowy, ale ogolnie zobaczylem ze podobno ma miec cos wspolnego z ubuntu
<jacekowski> nazwe
<lisu> Wizard: taka prawda, jak ktos sobie nie radzi, to szuka pomocy... wtedy odkrywa... i robi oczy... o takie coś istnieje? tak też można?
<SeViq> znaczy.. ja nie potrzebuje w tej chwili pomocu z ubuntu bo... go tak srednio uzywam
 * termi :)
<Wizard> lol
<SeViq> do czegos innego niz ff, pidgin i xchat
<SeViq> to tak zbytnio nie
<Wizard> SeViq: ty się nie tłumacz, większość ludzi tu nie ma ubuntu, nie lubi ubuntu
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> ale przypomniały mi się stare dzieje
 * lisu ma ubuntu i jest z tego cholernie dumny
<Wizard> jak grałem w commandos na win98
<Wizard> i wyskoczył krytyczny wyjątek 0E a ja nie zapisałem stanu
<lisu> Wizard: kurwa to ty dziadek juz jesteś
<Wizard> i się wkurzyłem, poszedłem do biblioteki po coś świeżego do czytania i były jakieś gazetki komputerowe
<termi> secret service?
<Wizard> i tam coś było o jakimś linuksie i jakieś magiczne polecenia
<Wizard> termi: nie pamiętam
<SeViq> do biblioteki po gazete komputerowa, lol
<Wizard> no nie.. ja po książkę poszedłem
<termi> SeViq: czytnie ze zrozumieniem sie klania
<termi> :)
<Wizard> a tam gazetki leżały, więc siadłem i przejrzałem
<SeViq> termi, swiezego nie musi oznaczac swieza ksiazke
<Wizard> i postanowiłem zobaczyć
<Wizard> SeViq: oznacza ;P
<SeViq> nie ;x
<Wizard> kupiłem w kiosku gazetkę jakąś i tam była płytka instalacyjna
<Wizard> na dzień dobry wszystko było zajebiście, kde, ładne ikony, cuda wianki
<lisu> Wizard: ja tak samo miałem, tylko z plejbojami, ... też zobaczyłem w gazetce ... i postawniłem sprawdzić.
<Wizard> lisu: lol
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> i mi kursor w X nie działał
<Wizard> nie było go po prostu
<lisu> Wizard: od tamtej pory gazetek nie czytam
<Wizard> i stwierdziłem: "JA NIE NAPRAWIĘ?!"
<Wizard> no i teraz, ch.., siedzę na etacie jako klepacz kodu, program, którego najczęściej używam, to rxvt..
<Wizard> ostatnia winda, jaką jeździłem to windows 2000
<Wizard> przez jakieś 3 miesiące
<lisu> Wizard: kurde to cienko, sluchaj, nie ma to jak windows, ... a to tu pani taka tapete ma, a tutaj drukarka nie chodzi, a to rj'kę ktoś urwie
<BlessJah> lisu: rjtkę ci urwali?
<bastetmilo> nasza księgowa ostatnio stwierdziła, ze word jest nie zainstalowany bo nie ma ikonki na pulpicie...
<BlessJah> lisu: mów że zatrzask blokadę języczek czy cokolwiek
<lisu> Wizard: e tam, ja tam jestem do przodu... win 7 mam... juz 2 razy od zeszłego miesiąca mi wysypało i przywracanie było.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jesli szukasz nowej ksiegowej, to ja szukam nowego pracodawcy
<lisu> bastetmilo: nie takie historie się słyszało
<lisu> bastetmilo: kobieta zmieniła sobie hasło, bo domena tego wymagała i później do mnie z mordą, ze hasła jej pozmieniałem.
<BlessJah> lisu: ciągnąc w drugą stronę, można od sekretarki która w CV podala pisanie bezwzrokowe zażądać napisania maila na klawiaturze ze startymi literami
<bastetmilo> lisu: nie mów. dwa lata siedziałam na serwisie. Najmilej wspominam panią, która stwierdziła ze internet na laptopie jest inny niz na desktopie, dlatego ona nie pobierze programu.
<lisu> BlessJah: zdefiniuj "stare litery" ... bo nie bardzo kojarze o co chodzi.
<BlessJah> starte
<lisu> aha
<Wizard> lol
<lisu> o fak, kurde niedowidze
<BlessJah> Wizard: urban legend
<Wizard> ja pimiętam full blondi z akademika, która mnie poprosiła, żebym jej wyjaśnił jak działa dhcp i czemu ma czekać godzinę, aż jej się dzierżawa odświeży
<Wizard> (adres był zajęty)
 * lisu przez 3 lata miał klawiaturę ze startymi literami... w koncu musiał wymienic, bo domownicy nie potrafili się zalogować x)
<lisu> ... gdzieś jeszcze ją mam chyba.
<Wizard> jeden mój lokator z akademika poprzestawiał klawisze na klawiaturze, żeby mu nikt nie mieszał
<Wizard> i miał klawiaturę w układzie dupa
<Wizard> ;P
<lisu> Wizard: takiej blondi to trzeba 'namacalnie' wytłumaczyc, inaczej nie zrozumie x)
<Wizard> ej, kurde
<Quintasan> \o
<lisu> o/
<Wizard> pamiętam też dziewczynę, która mnie przez dwa dni truła, żebym jej pomógł z windą zawirusowaną
<Quintasan> było iść i piątaka wziąć za robociznę :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: to chyba nie byl dla ciebie duzy problem?
<BlessJah> hm...
<Wizard> bo net jej nie działał i powiedziałem jej, że mam to w dupie, mój lapek ma na tym kablu net i kropka
<BlessJah> ale klawiatury uklad zmienic
<BlessJah> hum...
<Wizard> i w końcu mnie przekonała
<Wizard> akurat mi się nudziło i przyszła
<Wizard> herbatę mi zrobiła, kanapki
<Wizard> potem ciastka mi dała
<Wizard> a jak zrobiłem, to na koniec dała mi piwo
<lisu> BlessJah: toż to perfidia, klawisze zmienić, a najlepiej pozamieniać 'z' z 'y' i jeszcze X z C
<Wizard> i wtedy uwierzyłem w ludzi ;P
<lisu> Wizard: trzeba bylo poprosic o deser jeszcze
<termi> :)
<Wizard> nawet najgłupsza blondi ma gdzieś tam głęboko schowany, nieaktywyny rozumek
<Wizard> ej, w akademiku to ja akurat na zasób kobiet nie narzekałem, także mi zwisało
<lisu> Wizard: poważnie, nie zauważyłem x)
<Wizard> lisu: niekatywny
<Wizard> :>
<termi> Wizard: to nie powinno ci zwisac :)
<termi> jak tyle kobiet bylo
<BlessJah> lisu: w sensie żeby niekumaty kompa nie ruszał
<Wizard> prawo jazdy powinno być na kompa
<lisu> blondi blonki nierówne, jak jakiś paszkwil to faktycznie szkoda nawet kijem trącać.
<Wizard> bleh, ta była całkiem ładna
<Wizard> i sympatyczna
<lisu> ... ale miała 1 oko
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> miała śmiesznego faceta
<termi> albo sie zapierdzielalo naprawic kompa bo sie nie wlanczal a tam dyskietka wlozona :)
<lisu> co nie miała w ogole?
<lisu> jak na kompa zerkała?
<Wizard> taki kwadrat 2x2m
<Wizard> kompletny tępak
<lisu> ... apropo tego prawa jazdy, ja bym na lekcji informatyki uczył czytana ze zrozumieniem, niż algorytmów sortowania przez kopcowanie
<termi> odezwal sie ten od starych liter :)
<lisu> później takie tępe (nie powiem co) wychodzi i tabelki w wordzie nie potrafi zrobić.
<Dreadlish> re
<Wizard> lisu: nieprawdato
<Wizard> przykład mojej matki pokazuje, że bash to interfejs idealny
<Wizard> byleby było napisane co pisać żeby zrobić
<lisu> Wizard: wyjątek potwierdza regułę.
<Wizard> nieprawdato
<BlessJah> jak szybko zmniejszyc obrazek?
<Wizard> mogrify
<BlessJah> zeby rozmiar w procentach podawac najlepiej
<Wizard> czy tam transform
<bastetmilo> pff. a ja mam koleżanke, też inżyniera, która nie potrafi zajarzyć ideii pętli.
<konradb> e uiu
<Wizard> z imagemagick
<konradb> ops
<lisu> BlessJah: postawić na stoliku i oddalić się od niego?
<ntat> BlessJah, gimp
<BlessJah> lisu++
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy z lapkiem zadziala
<BlessJah> wygrywa ntat, który podał najprostsze choć nabardziej pracochłonne rozwiazanie
<Wizard> lisu: moja matka nie rozróżnia przycisków, okien, pól tekstowych
<Wizard> dla niej to jest obrazek
<ntat> pracochłonne?
<ntat> ;)
<Wizard> za to jak jest coś napisane, to jest dobre
<lisu> Wizard: u mnie wiekszosc osob tego nie rozróżnia
<ntat> 5 kliknięć może
<lisu> ... a jeszcze dajmy do tego przycisk na stronie i w programie... ... pytają... którym kliknąć... seek.
<BlessJah> ntat: nie dla 20 obrazków
<BlessJah> tfu
<ntat> 20*5:P
<BlessJah> ntat: pracochlonne dla 20 obrazkow
<ntat> chyba, że jest tam jakieś przetwarzanie wsadowe
<ntat> ale nie wiem
<bastetmilo> 20 obrazkow tylko imagemagick i resize
<lisu> czekaj, gdzieś to widziałem.... wklepaj w synaptica nautilus, tam cos ze zmianą rozdziałki obrazków było
<lisu> ... w mincie bardzo ładnie się to spisuje.
<ntat> BlessJah, albo Imagemagic http://www.greenlinux.pl/2010/11/seryjna-zmiana-rozmiaru-zdjec-w.html
<BlessJah> gimp
<BlessJah> juz prawie skonczylem
<BlessJah> wydrukuje sobie manuala imagemagicka i powiesze nad lozkiem
<ntat> najlepiej zrób sobie polecenia na tapecie pulpitu:)
<ntat> tzn. taką tapetę z poleceniami
<BlessJah> 2011-05-21-151220.png                         100%  452KB 452.5KB/s   00:00
<lisu> ja spadam, spokojności zycze.
<BlessJah> no ja nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> 2011-05-21-165121.png                         100%  491KB 491.3KB/s   00:00
<BlessJah> to jest up
<BlessJah> scp ma buga, czy ISP mi podniósł a ja nic o tym nie wiem?
<qermit> BlessJah: moze bursta masz
<BlessJah> qermit: bursta?
<BlessJah> czekam kilka sekund na to az sie klawisze wcisna (irssi po ssh)
<qermit> BlessJah: burst jest dla nowego polaczenia przewaznie
<BlessJah> qermit: scp ma buga, mimo ze obrazek zaladowal sie w 00:00, to nadal sie wysyla
<BlessJah> kilku mega na sekunde to nawet ja nie wysle
<BlessJah> a kilka mega to moj rekord
<ntat> Jak to jest, na Chrome flash działa w miarę poprawnie a w Firefoksie już się strasznie ciągnie?
<ntat> Np. filmy z Youtube
<ntat> Jest dla Maemo jakiś pakiet biurowy?
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> openoffice
<jacekowski> ntat: bo firefox ssie
<ntat> jacekowski, szukam netbooka ale tak sobie pomyślałem, jakby n900 poradziłaby sobie z dokumentami typu arkusz czy, jakiś edytor to może bym się zdecydował
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> openoffice na 256M ramu nie za bardzo dziala
<ntat> no widzę na stronie Maemo, są programy
<jacekowski> N950 moze da rade
<ntat> a n950 już wyszła?
<ntat> Pewnie droga. Szukam czegoś do 1500 PLN
<ntat> Więc chyba raczej N900 jak już
<ntat> ale nie widzę na stronie maemo OpenOffice`a
<ntat> jest gnumeric
<winter> nyan :3
<paulEU> ntat: nie kombinuj z malutkim ekranem na N900 bo to pomyłka, weź normalnego netbooka i oszczędź sobie nerwów
<winter>  /win 11
<winter> ehfail
<Dreadlish> czym moge zwolnić wiatrak?
<Dreadlish> oprócz śrubokręta i 7809/7805
<SeViq> co to 7809/7805 ?
<Dreadlish> stabilizatory napięcia =.=
<SeViq> ej no
<ntat> Opornikiem
<SeViq> kurde
<ntat> :]
<SeViq> mam sie nie pytac?
<Dreadlish> opornik mieści się w 7805
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> bo i tak do niego dorzucam
<Dreadlish> zawsze moge spróbować lm35 i kombinować
<Dreadlish> albo zasilanie zewnętrzne i atmega ;d
<ntat> jacekowski, ale widzę, że jest jakiś freeoffice
<ntat> :]
<paulEU> Dreadlish: zawsze możesz dać jakiś tłumik w postaci ciężarków na łopatki wiatraczka ;)
<paulEU> będzie się wolno kręciło :D
<SeViq> lol
<Dreadlish> to już sobie zrobie inaczej
<soee> szybko kogos z KDE 4 mi potrzeba :)
<TheNumb> soee: a co nie tak?
<soee> TheNumb, wszystko ok tylko nie pamietam jak sie usuwalo ten przycisk  "Nowe działanie" na pulpicie, pamietam ze jakos to robilem z rok temu ale ostatnio tylko na Gnome siedziałem i teraz wrocilem do KDE i chce sie tego znow pozbyc
<TheNumb> soee: screenshot please... Nie wiem o czym mówisz.
<soee> TheNumb, to cholerstwo na srodku na dole ekranu http://i53.tinypic.com/ri9oq0.png
<TheNumb> soee: pierwszy raz to widzę.
<soee> toz to zawsze bylo w KDE 4+
<soee> wczesniej jako taka ikona mniejsza
<soee> w gornym roku chyba
<soee> nawet nie wczesniej tylko domyslnie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mosfet+rezystor
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w sumie dwa rezystory
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<jacekowski> dzielnik napiecia dobrany odpowiednio
<jacekowski> i mosfet
<winter> 1st
<konraddo> 2nd
<Trybik> 3rd
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-26
<karmelek> mysqla ktos ogarnia?
<m477h3w> :)
<m477h3w> 1st
<lisu> powiać
<winter> o/
<m477h3w> \o
<lisu> kurde, ile sata 2 ma przepustowości?
<lisu> `g sata 2 transfer
<Przekliniak> lisu: USB vs SATA II transfer rate - Hard-Disks - Storage: <http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/174836-32-sata-transfer-rate>
<winter> 3gigabity na sekundę?
<winter> afair
<winter> lisu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA_2#SATA_revision_2.0_.28SATA_3_Gbit.2Fs.29
<winter> dobrze mówiłem, 3 gigabity
<lisu> 3gbity, to megabajtów ile będzie?
<winter> 3000/8
<lisu> 3072mbitów
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> powitac PoKrAk
<winter> joł joł
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AaJVkkGp8
<lisu> winter - 3000, a nie 3072?
<winter> chyba gigabity podaje się równo
<winter> ale nie jestem pewien
 * winter nie jest informatykiem
<lisu> ja tez dzis nie jestem pewien
 * winter pobrał kilka secików psytrance w nocy
<lisu> kurde potrzebuje logo firefoxa, ale przezroczyste, w sensie, taką ikonę większą, ale zeby nie miala tła białego, tylko przezroczyste,. jakos to google images gowniane jest
 * PoKrAk słucha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2vxQApPg40
<winter> lisu: ikona w svg?
<lisu> png prędzej
<lisu> nie chce mi sie przerabiac
<winter> no, png, pojebało mi się
<winter> dystrybucja firefoxa powinna mieć jakieś
<lisu> kurde wiecie co zauważyełem... w debianie 6.0.1a stable zwanym od dawien dawna squeeze, przy instalacji w trybie graficznym klikając "dalej" całość się zwiesza, w sensie: dopiero jak zjedziesz kursorem z przycisku "dalej" normalnie wykonywane są dalsze kroki, inaczej stoi i czeka
<m477h3w> hah ;d
<winter> po co komu graficzny instalator debiana
<lisu> chyba pierwszy raz takowy odpaliłem
<winter> no ja już 2 lata temu odpalałem, lenny też miał
<PoKrAk> jest jeszcze automatyczny instalator
<winter> to już pewnie jest hc
<m477h3w> winter: jakiego psytrencu sluchasz? :>
<lisu> jest i automat, przydało by sie jeszcze zeby ten automat konfig sobie zczytywał... to juz całkiem fajnie by było
<winter> m477h3w: nie wiem, jakieś va
<winter> seciki va
<PoKrAk> konfigi tez jest opcja
<PoKrAk> lee trance to juz nie jest to co kiedy ja słuchałem
<m477h3w> winter: polecam od siebie ;] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEy2LdH3nU
<PoKrAk> wolałem konkretnego hardcore a teraz sie na viking metal przerzuciłem
<winter> grzyby :3
<m477h3w> ojoj :<
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygm3Qy4Jpd4
<lisu> lol
<winter> lisu: napierdalasz od rana
<winter> mówisz
<lisu> g tam, kurde dziś mam zrypany dzien, wstałęm lewą nogą potknąłem sie, w palucha skaleczyłem i to jeszcze w pośpiechu, żołądek mnie pali jeszcze kurwa telefony od rana, ja p.... le, myslalem ,ze tak to tylko w poniedziałki, ide po herbate bo sie skonczyla
<winter> oho
<winter> nowy odcinek sp już jest
<winter> czy tez powinienem powiedzieć dopiero
<winter> bo się dupki spuźniły dzień
<lisu> kurde, chyba pianke do czyszczenia wpierdziele bo tak mnie rura pali,  g dmn it
 * adasiek_abix mówi dzień dobry, i zapytuje, czy ktoś tu zna może fajny komunikator głosowy z obsługą video, coby był pod pingwina i Windows
<adasiek_abix> aaa, zapomniałem dodać - NIE Skype ;-)
<lisu> http://www.funvblog.com/wp-content/uploads/funny-costume-to-attract-boys.jpg
<lisu> adasiek_abix: ekiga
<adasiek_abix> dzieki
<lisu> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/gallery/6fails3/35.jpg
<lisu> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/math-teacher-shadow-trick-during-lecture-597?utm_source=2leep&utm_medium=PT&utm_campaign=2leep
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43sc76q> (at www.videobash.com)
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> adasiek_abix: niektóre klienty żabbera to potrafią
<Wizard> bastetmilo: cześć
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: dzieki
<adasiek_abix> a mam jeszcze pytanie - czy ktos potrafi zmienić rozmiar czcionki pcf?
<adasiek_abix> mam pcf w rozmiarze 14px tylko
<adasiek_abix> chcialbym zmienic na 12 px - są do tego jakies programy?
<Wizard> one nie są bitmapowe czasem?
<adasiek_abix> tak
<soee> hej, mam problem ze strona i w logach jest komunikat zwiazany z "Disk quota exceeded'
<soee> czy to oznacza ze miejsce sie wyczerpalo ?
<spass> ta
<lisu> ktoś bawił się RAID sprzetowym i grub2?
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> powitać
<ubuntu> Witam. Czy jest mozliwosc instalacji ubuntu z pendrive w zmienionym stanie ?
<ubuntu> tzn mam zainstalowane kilka pakietow na pendrive i czy one beda po instalacji na dysku
<ubuntu> jesli nie czy jest mozliwosc zeby tak bylo
<Nerihsa> hmm
<PoKrAk> lisu ja sie bawiłem
<PoKrAk> lisu ja sie bawiłem
<PoKrAk> jakis soft do naprawy partycji ntfs (z zachowaniem daych) pod debian/ubu ??
<Nerihsa> nftsfix
<Nerihsa> ntfs-utils czu costam
<BlessJah> `g fix ntfs ubuntu
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: How To Fix A Corrupted Windows NTFS Filesystem With Ubuntu: <http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/>
<m477h3w> mam problem z scp ;/
<BlessJah> ja też
<BlessJah> m477h3w: kończą mi się impulsy na szklaną kulę, więc musisz powiedzieć więcej
<Nerihsa> jak dlugo trwa "ladowanie" magnet linka?
<PoKrAk> thx
<m477h3w> jak mam pobrac plik przez ssh, jak scp nie dziala a sshfs nie ma
<BlessJah> a co to znaczy że nie działa/
<BlessJah> ?
<Nerihsa> mc :?
<lisu> m477h3w: nie masz ftp?
<m477h3w> chyba nie
<m477h3w> mam komunikat :
<m477h3w> http://wklej.org/hash/3c5367bf623/
<m477h3w> i tyle
<lisu> m477h3w:  scp  myfile   jdoe@terpconnect.umd.edu:myfile
<m477h3w> lisu:
<m477h3w> ?
<lisu> m477h3w: czemu ma nie działac scp?
<m477h3w> napisalem przeciez
<lisu> m477h3w: w chinach masz szela?
<lisu> lol
<m477h3w> O_o ?
<lisu> weź admina za łeb i powiedz mu, ze albo on ma cos spiepszone, albo ty nei potrafisz
<m477h3w> ciekawe
<BlessJah> lisu: nie byłoby bezpieczniej jdoe@terpconnect.umd.edu:~/
<BlessJah> ?
<lisu> BlessJah: nie wiem, kopiowałem z googli ;)
<m477h3w> mc tam nie ma
 * lisu poszedł złapać kilka promieni słonecznych, bo siedzenie przed kompem w taki dzien to grzech (chyba ze sie kase trzepie ;)
<lisu> o/
<BlessJah> lisu: zboczeniec
<m477h3w> powodzenia w wystawianiu sie na promieniowanie jadrowe :)
<BlessJah> drugi
<winter> m477h3w: jaki masz problem z scp
<m477h3w> winter: podalem wyzej co mi wyswietla przy probie kopiowania
<m477h3w> link
<winter> daj jeszcze raz
<m477h3w> http://wklej.org/hash/3c5367bf623/
<winter> ło kurwa
<winter> nie mam pojęcia
<m477h3w> ;]
<winter> ale kopiuje się?
<m477h3w> nie
<winter> bo to tylko warningi
<m477h3w> daje enter i powrot do znaku zechety\
<winter> masz jakiś ruski system
<m477h3w> procesu tez nie ma
<m477h3w> nie ja
<BlessJah> chiński
<m477h3w> sciencetyfic linux czy jakos tak tam jest
<winter> winter: pscp przez wine \o/
<winter> m477h3w: na kij takich gówien używasz
<m477h3w> mowie ze nie ja ~~
<winter> to już nie mój ani twój problem zatem
<winter> pscp przez wine
<winter> dirty workaround
<winter> albo scp z chroota
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netcat#Setting_up_a_one-shot_webserver_on_port_8080_to_present_a_file
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/h3tlh> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BlessJah> wikipedia...
<BlessJah> jeśli nie masz tam netcata, to nic ci nie pomoże
<winter> albo tak
<winter> :-D
<winter> mądrze prawi
<winter> w ogóle antywirusuy wykrywają netcata jako zagrożenie
<BlessJah> a tam
<winter> sama prawda
<winter> ostatnio używam windy
<winter> i mi cis miał ustawione cotygodniowe scany
<winter> przeskanował mój komputer
<winter> i wykrył piętnaście tysięcy zagrożeń
<winter> okazało się, że kiedyś rozpakowałem bazę exploitów z milw0rma
<winter> i leżało to na dysku
<winter> wszystkie prawie klasyfikował jako zagrożenie
<BlessJah> winter++
<gjm> Bry
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/pomoc-naprawieniu-blendow-tablicy-acpi-dsdt-benq-a52-t447911.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3fwqhpx> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Matan[M]> bry
<kklimonda^> ech, multikino sucks - nie mogę obejrzeć wersji 2D piratów.. ani większości (jeżeli nie wszystkcih) nowych filmów 3D
<Psotnick_> bry
<Wizard> kklimonda^: też mnie to wpienia
<Wizard> nie lubię tego całego 3d
<Wizard> łeb mnie po tym boli
<Psotnick_> potrzebuję na szybko playera DVD, który obsługuje klikanie w pozycje w menu, pomoże ktoś?
<Wizard> Psotnick_: eee, vlc? :>
<PoKrAk> mplayer vlc ?
<Psotnick_> na pewno obsługuję?
<Psotnick_> bo nie mam jak sprawdzić
<Matan[M]> gnome mplayer
<Psotnick_> i wolaę się upewnie ;)
<winter> tak
<winter> najlepiej smplayer lub vlc
<Psotnick_> ok, dzięki. mam nawet vlc
<Psotnick_> to spadam, cya
<winter> o/
<soee> sleep 10 wstrzyma wykonywanie akcji na 10 sekund ?
<gjm> soee: jakich akcji?
<soee> gjm: mam na mysli skrypt php odpalany przez crone
<Dreadlish> lo
<Witek> czesc przy instalowaniu ubuntu nie zrobilem swap zrobilem go teraz dziala tylok ze musze go wlonczyc co zrobic by sam sie wlaczyl przy sraecie?
<Nerihsa> w /etc/fstab napisac
<gjm> fuj
<Witek> mam tam # swap was on /dev/sdd5 during installation
<Witek> #UUID=f9014434-c31c-4d83-8096-dbc3084e7858 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Witek> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 (/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 zmienic na sdd5?
<Nerihsa> /dev/sdd5 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Nerihsa> no chyba ze masz swap szyfrowany to nei wiem
<Witek> nie jest szyfrowany zmienilem UUID a co znaczt ta ostatnia linia /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 zmieniac tam cos?
<m477h3w> gdzie sa zainstalowane programy? :<
<Witek> zapisze i zrobie uruchom ponownie
<Witek> nic sie nie zmienilo
<m477h3w> jak mam znalesc ta sciezke? ~~ $ROOTSYS/tutorials/tree
<kklimonda^> find / -name tutorials
<m477h3w> nie znajduje tego czego szukam
<m477h3w> witom
<m477h3w> Polakow
<winter> tu też ruskie siedzą
<m477h3w> gdzie som?
<winter> tu
<m477h3w> cz3
<m477h3w> mam problem, compiz mi muli :(
<winter> to straszne
<m477h3w> ale czemu?
<winter> wyłącz compiza
<gjm> uuu
<gjm> winter++;
<gjm> wujek dobra rada
<m477h3w> komputer jest dosc mocny
<winter> użyj xcompmgr
<m477h3w> gUwno
<m477h3w> co to?
<winter> kompozytor
<winter> menadżer kompozycji
<winter> prosty
<m477h3w> nie rozumiem
<winter> `google xcompmgr
<Przekliniak> winter: Xcompmgr - ArchWiki: <http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xcompmgr>
<winter> `google xcompmgr pl
<m477h3w> noi widze
<Przekliniak> winter: xcompmgr - composite manager: <http://tinyurl.com/43j5788>
<m477h3w> czy to jakies czity?
<winter> emacsem przez sendmail
<m477h3w> ?
<Kwpolska> m477h3w: wyjdz
<m477h3w> wai
<m477h3w> nie kozacz mi tu syneczku :(
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> jajebie
<gjm> Kwpolska: \o
<Diabelko> dobry trol jest dobry bo jest dobrym trollem
<Diabelko> to samo z abuserami
<gjm> trollowanie to sztuka
<m477h3w> diabolo, dagones drank
<Diabelko> http://wklej.org/hash/9a9c9cf5fee/
<ITrAB> witam
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<ITrAB> w ubuntu była taka opcja/program "logowanie w nowym oknie", czy jakoś tak
<ITrAB> że można było zalogować się na konto innego użytkownika w okienku, tak jakby zdalny pulpit
<Nerihsa> moze cos typu przelacz uzytkownika
<ITrAB> Nerihsa: nope
<ITrAB> normalne okienko z pulpitem wyskakiwało
<ITrAB> w nowym ubu już tego nie ma i nie wiem jak to znaleźć
<ITrAB> pulpitem/ekranem logowania
<Stirlitz> pewnie jakoś przez vino to działało, choć ja nigdy nie widziałem
<ITrAB> oki, znalazłem
<ITrAB> ale nie działa :D
<Nox1> czesc w ubuntu 11.04 jest nowy sterownik "eksperymentalne wsparcie 3d dla kart nvidia" czy ktos to sprawdzil? dobrze dziala?
<Stirlitz> to nouveau chyba
<Stirlitz> poczytaj sobie ;)
<BlessJah> działa dobrze, chyba że chcemy grać w coś cięższego do xmoto
<iiaakp> siema
<BlessJah> 201718 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-pl: Total of 98 nicks
<BlessJah> rozmażamy się
<iiaakp> wie może ktoś, czemu gdy podłączam PSP i zrzucam film, to po ~100MB pokazuje "input/output error" i chyba odmontowuje?
<iiaakp> pod Windowsem działa normalnie
<iiaakp> a na Ubuntu 10.10 nie
<ITrAB> nie spotkałem się z takim czyś
<ITrAB> ale sprawdzę czy taż tak mam
<iiaakp> właściwie to ciekawi mnie, czy na Debianie podziała, bo planuję przejść
<iiaakp> po tym co odwalają z Unity...
<BlessJah> iiaakp: masz gnome jak ci sie nie podoba
<ITrAB> iiaakp: też próbowałem przejść na debiana
<ITrAB> ale jak zawsze poległem :D
<ITrAB> jadę na najnowszym ubu z klasycznymi panelami
 * ITrAB szuka pliku większego niż 100MB ale mniejszego niż 2GB
<iiaakp> ja na Malinowej Mandarynce, mistrze jesteście
<iiaakp> hmm...
<iiaakp> /dev/urandom
<ITrAB> znalazłem
<ITrAB> 219MB weszło bez problemu ;P
<BlessJah> iiaakp: przejdź na minta
<iiaakp> na mincie podziała?
<BlessJah> na mincie nie ma unity
<TheNumb> .
<ITrAB> ..
<Nerihsa> ...
<TheNumb> ....
<ITrAB> .....
<TheNumb> ......
<Stirlitz> ....>)
<Stirlitz> pacman wam zje
<gjm> re
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: pacman ciężko pracuje, trochę śmiecia mam w pakietach
<firemark> Stirlitz: arch? :D
<Stirlitz> nie, prawdziwy :)
<TheNumb> BlessJah: pacman -Scc!
<BlessJah> pousuwa mi tylko cache
<BlessJah> który się zresztą przydaje czasami
<BlessJah> TheNumb: też masz archa?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: niewam
<TheNumb> miewam*
<BlessJah> zaczynam miec wrazenie ze wiecej osob ma tutaj archa niz ubuntu
<gjm> noo
<gjm> możliwe
<BlessJah> gjm: ty też?
<gjm> BlessJah: też
<gjm> yzn. ubu też mam
<firemark> ubu król!
<firemark> niech żyje nam ubu król!
<lisu> firemark: nie świruj, ubuntu to nie koniec świata.
<firemark> lisu: ale ubu król to był fajny film ; p
<lisu> firemark: what?
<firemark> lisu: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubu_Król_(film_2003)
<lisu> mati75: powitać, nie wiesz kiedy mint stabilny wyjdzie? 11. ?
<lisu> firemark: moje i widzialem, ale nie kojarze.
<firemark> lisu: mi się strasznie spodobał
<firemark> był taki chory : d
<lisu> chore to są treści które tvp pokazuje
<mati75> lisu: już jest
<mati75> od paru godzin
<lisu> faktycznie
<lisu> jakies ciekawe rzeczy, stabilne to to?
<Matan[M]> gdzie można dorwać ubuntu font family który się nie rozjeżdża w terminalu (ponoć to w 11.04 poprawili)
<DaZ> Matan[M]: chyba jeszcze nigdzie, bo to nie jest monospace
<DaZ> jak ostatnio sprawdzałem to jeszcze robili monospace
<Matan[M]> DaZ: kk, dzięki
<TheNumb> Mhmm, po jauntym był lucid, tak?
<Enlik> Karmic chyba, to mniej więcej alfabetycznie idzie
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Enlik> Po lucid powinna być ładna łydka
<Enlik> Dobry
<Wizard> TheNumb: od którejśtam wersji idzie alfabetycznie
<Wizard> coby łatwo zapamiętać
<Wizard> hmm, który był lts przed lucid?
<Wizard> bo uże nie pamiętam
<Enlik> Hardy Heron, bardzo fajne wydanie (8.04)
<Wizard> a tak, też je pamiętam
<TheNumb> Na vpsach dalej siedzi u mnie jaunty, a jego już wykopali z repo.
 * Enlik pamięta tę bardzo ładną tapetę
<TheNumb> Enlik: z tym takim ptakiem, co nie? :P
<Enlik> Ano
<TheNumb> Mi też się podobała.
<Enlik> Serio, przypadła mi do gustu
<Wizard> tapetę? ja HH pamiętam, bo mi się upgrade z gutsy wypierdoliło na całej linii
<Wizard> i zamiast pracować (a wtedy pracowałem jako grep) to ratowałem kompa
<Enlik> Pracowałeś jako grep? o>O
<Wizard> z resztą, jeszcze mi się nie udało ani razu, na żadnym komputerze, zrobić update ubuntu, żeby się coś nie wysrało
<Wizard> ale najgorszy pod tym względem był ten na M, 10.10
<Enlik> A ja robiłem, chyba ze 3 razy
<Enlik> Raz z lokalnego repo, IIRC
<Wizard> w ogóle mój lapek pracowy nie wstał po tym
<Wizard> tak, pracowałem jako grep
<Wizard> "patrzacz w logi"
<Wizard> na 3 zmiany
<Wizard> gówniana i nudna robota
<Enlik> No to miałeś coś ciekawszego chociaż, naprawa/reinstalacja :P
<Stirlitz> patrzacz brzmi dumnie
<Enlik> No, a do CV p[oleciało: administrator systemów linuksowych (obowiązki: zapewnienie ciągłości działąnia i niezawodności)
<Wizard> no ba, kurwa
<konraddo> hi
<Wizard> co więcej, poleciało "konfiguracja serwerów aplikacji"
<Wizard> ale przecież w obecnej robocie nie patrzą, co ja kiedyś robiłem
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ja mam odwrotny problem jeszce nie udało mi sie tak zepsuć ubuntu żeby było nienaprawialne
<Wizard> patrzą na to, że faktycznie sporo wiem o jbossie
<Wizard> Stirlitz: :/
<Wizard> raz po upgrade jakiegoś lts na pbooku, to było kubuntu, przestała działać klawiatura
<Stirlitz> a upgrade miedzy LTSami to juz w ogóle
<Wizard> tak w X11 jak i w termianlu
<konraddo> eh, myslicie ze bezpiecznie przewozic netbooka w pociagu? ;f
<Stirlitz> ale tego to się trochę boję,  22:01:28 up 968 days, 11:10,  5 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.17, 0.14
<konraddo> jade do znajomej i mialem wziac ze soba ale wszyscy wokol hurr durr to niebezpieczne
<Stirlitz> 2.6.24.5-xxxx-std-ipv4-32 #4 SMP Mon Jun 2 19:11:10 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish> 2.6.24?
<Stirlitz> no.. dziwne?
<Dreadlish> że taju starszy lekko
<Dreadlish> chociaż znam gościa co jedzie na 2.4
<Stirlitz> na bank po restarcie toto by nie wstało
<Stirlitz> a mówia ze ubuntu niestabilne
<Wizard> 2.4 dostaje jeszcze łatki zwrotne?
<Wizard> czy już nie?
<Wizard> o właśnie, miałem vimperatora zainstalować
<TheNumb> Kurwa, po upgrade klogd nie chce wstać :<
<TheNumb> Miało być kutwa :<
<TheNumb> Wyszło jak wyszło x_X
<Stirlitz> bo klogda juz nima
<lisu> o/
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: w jauntym jeszcze był :<
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: co ciekawe, była jego aktualizacja w 10.04
<TheNumb> Ale chyba i tak się posypał pieprzony vps
<TheNumb> Jutro się nimi zajmę :<
<Stirlitz> TheNumb, ale powinien działać, przynajmniej u mnie działał dopóki go nie zastapilem
<Stirlitz> tam jest teras rsyslog zdaje sie domyślnie
<Stirlitz> teraz...
<TheNumb> Kij go wie...
<TheNumb> Zaliczył zgon, nie wpuści mnie nawet po ssh
<Stirlitz> ja go wiem ;)
<TheNumb> :3
<Stirlitz> hyhy
<Stirlitz> klogd moze nie wstać, ale dalej powinno polecieć
<Stirlitz> ja sie tylko zastanawiam skąd ludzie biora takie problemy ;)
<lisu> Stirlitz: jakie?
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Eve (Christmas CD 1999 - Cleaning Out The Closet (Promo)) 
<lisu> nara
<TheNumb> narta
<konradb> 1st
<Peppee> witam
<Peppee> Mam problem z instalacja ubuntu, sciagnalem 11.04 wypalilem na plytke wszystko ladnie sie bootuje w menu klikam instaluj i konczy sie na czarnym ekranie. Czy ktos ma jakis pomysl jak to naprawic ? z gory dzieki
<Peppee> dodam, że probowalem tez instalowac 3 rozne wersje ubuntu z usb ktore tworzylem roznymi loaderami efekt niestety byl ten sam.
<firemark> Peppee: hm ctrl + alt + f1 i sprawdz co konsola wyrzuca
<Peppee> ok dzieki sprawdze
<firemark> Peppee: bo tak sam przyznaj, nie moge ci wiele powiedziec :P
<firemark> Peppee: chyba ze instalujesz ubuntu na starozytnym sprzecie
<Peppee> jasne, po prostu robie to pierwszy raz i tez malo umiem powiedziec na ten temat
<firemark> Peppee: to wtedy bardzo prawd. będzie ci potrzebne noacpi
<firemark> Peppee: ale to musi byc sprzed przed rokiem 2005 :p
<Peppee> nie jest tak stary asus z96s
<Peppee> laptok
<Peppee> ze dwa lata ma
<firemark> hm acpi powinno juz miec
<Peppee> powiedz mi jeszcze prosze co to jest hm ?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-27
<Peppee> witam, mam problem z instalacja ubuntu 11.04. Po nacisnieci "install" ostatni wpis to "Bios EDD facility x 0.16 2004-jun-25" oraz "EDD information unavailable" czy ktos ma jakis pomysl jakby to mozna naprawic ?
<m477h3w> witam
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> dlaczego się tak spuszczają nad wizytą prezydenta jakiejś zamorskiej kolonii?
<qermit> Wizard: a ty byś się nie spuszczał na kakało?
<Wizard> nie, ale media przeżywają jak stonka orgazm
<Wizard> mnie tylko zastanawia po co on tu przyjechał
<TheNumb>  2.6.18
<TheNumb> lol.
<TheNumb> Mam jeszcze takiego dziadka na serwerze...
 * m477h3w kaliber - psychodela
<lisu> re
<PetrosPolonos> Dzień dobry.
<PetrosPolonos> Od kilku miesięcy siedzę na Mavericku i jest mi dobrze. Wczoraj bez ostrzeżenia wysypał mi się Skype. W tej chwili, niezależnie od zainstalowanego pakietu (deb, static, dynamic, z repo partnerzy) po ~ 4 sekundach od startu po prostu znika. Przy wywołaniu z konsoli pisz mi "Przerwano". Pomocy! Nie mogę pracować!
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> przenies gdzies folder ~/.Skype
<Nerihsa> i zobacz czy ruszy
<PetrosPolonos> Było robione.
<PetrosPolonos> Nie ruszyło.
<PetrosPolonos> W logach coś pisze "stoneface kernel: [ 2102.945717] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT", ale się timestampy nie zgadzają.
<PetrosPolonos> Ten problem jest opisany w odniesieniu do Debiana na forach Skype. Workaround wypróbowałem, nie działa.
<PetrosPolonos> Tzn. wysypuje się po 5 sekundach, nie po 4
<Nerihsa> https://jira.skype.com/browse/SCL-710
<Nerihsa> zapewne to nie to
<Nerihsa> sprobuj odinstalowac i zrob potem: find -iname *skype*
<Nerihsa> i usun bo moze jakies stare liby zostawaja
<Nerihsa> find /opt
<PetrosPolonos> Próbuję...
<PetrosPolonos> Nic nie ma - tylko w pobranych i archiwach
 * lisu próbuje gnome-shell
<PetrosPolonos> Odinstalowane na czysto
<PetrosPolonos> Czy w ogóle ktoś miał takie jazdy?
<Nerihsa> widocznie nie
<PetrosPolonos> To jednak była sprawka Skype...
<PetrosPolonos> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> urwac nac
<lisu> dpa tam,
<lisu> pytanko: jak mam gnome3 ... jak z roota odpalam i smiga ladnie, jak z usera odpale to tryb gnome2 z panelami sie uruchamia... gdzie moze lezec moj blad?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wyłożyło mi się ekg2, wiesz cos o tym?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zgaduję że nie da się sprawdzić czy jakiś segfault czy coś?
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> kurde gnome3 imho bardziej ciekawe od unity, choć niedokończone
<lisu_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu_> yes yes yes, brakowało mi w unity możliwości zamykania okien gdy wyświetlało się 50 okien obok siebie
<BlessJah> lisu_: http://blessjah.tk/de/images/4_menu_full.png
<lisu_> BlessJah: arch.
<BlessJah> nie, zakamuflowany windows
<lisu_> BlessJah: ja tam aktualnie 11.04, z gnome3
<BlessJah> pomyślałem, że jak dam tapetę z archlinuksem to nikt się nie zorientuje
<lisu_> BlessJah: lol
<lisu_> BlessJah: swoją drogą... ciekawe czy udało by się doprowadzić windowsa to takiego stanu jak na twojej focie
<BlessJah> dałoby się
<BlessJah> autoukrywanie paska i ta focia na tapetę
<lisu_> BlessJah: ale chodzi mi o przerobienie skurwysyna
<lisu_> BlessJah: było coś takiego... taka nakładka na xp
<BlessJah> no włączenie autoukrywania to już przeróbka
<BlessJah> no było
<lisu_> BlessJah: zmiana idylli tez jest przeróbką
<BlessJah> ale średnio mi się to wydaje zgodne z licencją
<BlessJah> lisu_: pokaż gnome3
<lisu_> BlessJah: w głębokim poważaniu mam ich licencje -> prywatnie, bo zawodowo, to wszystkie licencje ładnie uporządkowane.
<BlessJah> no więc właśnie
<lisu_> BlessJah: nie jest dokonczone,bo troche kwasi wygląd okien, prawie zainstalowałem, ale dość fajnie smiga.
<BlessJah> screen
<lisu_> juz daje
<lisu_> tylko tapetkę zmienię bo niebieskie tło ciulowo wygląda
<BlessJah> wkurza mnie tylko jedno, theme kursora myszy
<BlessJah> głupi byłem i jakiś theme z archem w nazwie zainstalowalem
<BlessJah> i nie wiem jak sie teraz pozbyc
<lisu_> BlessJah: rm
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie to siedzi
<BlessJah> ano sam się prosiłem
<BlessJah> lxappearance zatrudniłem do tego
<BlessJah> no to mi ustawiło theme
<BlessJah> i teraz nie wiem jak skasowac
<lisu_> BlessJah: tak samo.
<lisu_> tylko odwrotnie
<lisu_> hehe
<lisu_> BlessJah: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z60ynM7PE_sWU-hNOTj0ew?feat=directlink
<ubuntu> witam
<ubuntu> gdzie moge znalezc pobrane pakiety za pomoca apt-get -d install ?
<BlessJah> gdzies w var cache
<lisu_> ubuntu: niech zgadnę: w /var/cache/apt?
<ubuntu> oo wielkie dzieki
<BlessJah> lisu_: gołababa
<BlessJah> co wy macie z tymi gołymi babami
<lisu_> BlessJah: nie jest goła, ma stanik i majteczki.
<BlessJah> i kolczyk w pępku
<BlessJah> anyway
<lisu_> faktycznie
<BlessJah> ma się oko do szczegółów
<BlessJah> masz swoje ciężkie gnome3 z tausendem ficzerów z których nie skorzystasz i tak
<BlessJah> ja mam BJDE, lekkie i majace tylko to co jest mi potrzebne
<BlessJah> tylko muszę wyśledzić czemu pcmanfm robi mi segfaulta na X11
<lisu_> BlessJah: tylko testuje, i tak nic nie zastąpi fluxbox'a którego mam od xxx lat (przy czym pierwsze dwa iksy to zera).
<BlessJah> openbox+tint2+wbar
<ubuntu> w tym cache/apt/archive nie ma wszystkiego gdzies sa jeszcze te pakiety ?
<BlessJah> feh do ustawiania tapety i xcompmgr do przezroczystości
<lisu_> fluxbox +  plus... tylko fluxbox :D
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<lisu_> BlessJah: do ustawien pod fluxami mam fbsetbg
<BlessJah> a tapetę jak ustawiasz?
<lisu_> fbsetbg -r ~/Obrazy
<BlessJah> nom
<ubuntu> ok jest wszystko
<BlessJah> fbsetbg nie ustawia tapety
<ubuntu> tylko daty modyfikacji rozne
<BlessJah> uzywa innego programu
<lisu_> BlessJah: feh'a uzywa z tego co kojarze.
<BlessJah> też
<lisu_> ale we fluxie fbsetbg jest w standardzie, to nie kombinuje, bo na każdym distro tak samo i ładnie wygląda i działa.
<BlessJah> fbsetbg to frontend do feha i innych wallpapersetterów
<lisu_> ide kurde cos zjesc
<ubuntu> a jest mozliwosc wskazania folderu gdzie apt-get moze sciagac deb'sy ?
<BlessJah> musisz poszukać w manualu
<BlessJah> lisu_: pokaż screena najnowszego z fluksa
<ubuntu> bo on trzyma inne tez pakiety a potrzebuje tylko te wymagane
<BlessJah> skopiuj co ci potrzeba i tyle
<ubuntu> no ale nie wiem ktore to sa
<ubuntu> bo po datach modyfikacji sie nie da
<ubuntu> bo maja rozne
<BlessJah> manual
<ubuntu> a jak prosto zmienic date w systemie?
<ubuntu> ok mam
<BlessJah> # hwclock --set --date "MM/DD/YYYY hh:mm:ss"
<BlessJah> # date MMDDhhmmYYYY
<ubuntu> no ja mam w narzedzia systemowe /czas i data
<BlessJah> nie mam ubuntu
<BlessJah> nie mam narzędzi systemowych->czasu i daty
<ubuntu> ale teraz glupote zrobilem :/
<ubuntu> usunalem pakiety debs a apt-get mysli ze je mam nadal i juz ponownie nie sciagne
<BlessJah> sprawdzales czy ich nie sciagnie?
<ubuntu> no tak do pobrania 0/150mb
<ubuntu> mimo ze je w cash usuanlem
<BlessJah> cache
<ubuntu> noo cache
<BlessJah> widać nie taki apt idiotproof jak się sądzi
<ubuntu> zrobilem nawet update ale nic to nie dalo
<ubuntu> ok juz wiem
<ubuntu> niby usunelo a jednak zrobilem mount jeszcze raz i spowrotem sa
<BlessJah> mount jeszcze raz?
<BlessJah> nie, odpowiadaj, nie chce wiedzieć
<ubuntu> no system plikow zamontowalem jeszcze raz
<ubuntu> tylko jak teraz czesc pakietow skopiowac ktore potrzebuje z wszystkich dostepnych
<ubuntu> skoro po datach nie dojde :/
<spass> kurna weechat się ciągle rozłącza... i to dopiero jak coś napiszę na kanale o_O
<ubuntu> a idzie sprawdzic date utworzenia pliku a nie modyfikacji ?
<lisu_> spass: use irssi
<lisu_> BlessJah: screen z fluxa? fak samo wygląda jak ten sprzed 2 lat
<BlessJah> wiec daj ten sprzed 2 lat
<lisu_> ok chwila
<spass> lisu_: no właśnie trza będzie do niego wrócić...
<lisu_> BlessJah: http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6554/xmpp6.png
<BlessJah> moje jest najmojsze
<BlessJah> znaczy ładniejsze
<spass> lisu_: wiesz jak w irssi identyfikować się przed wejściem na kanał ?
<BlessJah> przy czym mówi to człowiek któremu najbardziej podoba się awesome, więc nie bierzcie mojej opinii do serca
<BlessJah>   FREENODE = {
<BlessJah>     type = "IRC";
<lisu_> spass: hmm, ja mam w konfigu
<BlessJah>     autosendcmd = "/^msg nickserv id tutajtwojehaslo;wait 2000"; };
<BlessJah> spass: tak mam w configu
<spass> a... wait. nie pomyślałem o tym
<spass> mam takiego autosenda ale bez wait
<BlessJah> ano ja mam wait i dopiero po tym dołącza do kanałów
<spass> success! dziękuję panowie :)
<BlessJah> nie mrugaj tak, puściłem ci agresywny skan nmapem i kilka zapytan do geoip
<BlessJah> 131256 -!- spass [~spass@093105071062.legnica.vectranet.pl] has joined
<BlessJah> fail
 * spass czuje się jak nubb
<spass> czemu fail ?
<lisu_> lol
<BlessJah> a poczekaj
<spass> to że nie ukrywam hosta ?
<BlessJah> spass: masz cloaka?
<spass> nie i nigdy nie miałem
<BlessJah> myslalem ze o cloaka ci chodzi
<BlessJah> a no to moze byc sukces
<ubuntu> oo chyba wymyslilem :D
<ubuntu> mv archives archives2 i po problemie heh
<spass> BlessJah: z kim tu się apropo cloaka skontaktować ?
<BlessJah> spass: Reguła #1
<BlessJah> cloaka musisz zdobyc sam, ludzie z kloaki nie pomagaja tym bez kloaki
<spass> lol
<BlessJah> spass: #freenode
<spass> elyta jak widzę
<spass> i co ? opa poprosić ?
<BlessJah> tak właściwie to jak można mieć konto 3 lata i nie wiedziec jak się cloaki zdobywa?
<spass> eee... normalnie. :)
<BlessJah> spass: wbij i czatuj
<spass> mam większe sprawy na głowie niż neo-gimbusy ddosujące kogo popadnie
<BlessJah> spass: no już cię wprowadziłem, teraz zapytaj gheracośtam, wykonaj 3 zadania i masz cloaka
<spass> BlessJah: udusić cię to mało :)
<spass> nieśmiały tak ? :D
<BlessJah> ja ci tylko pomóc chciałem
<BlessJah> no zabierałeś się jak prawiczek do dziewicy
<BlessJah> to ci trochę pomogłem
<spass> w pracy jestem
<spass> stąd prędkość działania buddyjskiego mnicha
<BlessJah> spass: napisał do ciebie op, teraz mu odpisz i dostaniesz cloaka, jak się okażesz godny
<BlessJah> 3 zadania ci da
<spass> jak gra RPG ;)
 * spass poszedł polować na PDki
<lisu> re
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> 3 zadania herkulesa do wykonania ;)
<BlessJah> spass: poproś, czasami im sie nie chce
<BlessJah> mam za ciebie napisać?
<BlessJah> spass_: dzielny chłopiec
<BlessJah> jestem z ciebie dumny
<spass_> BlessJah: poklep po główce i daj PlayStejszyn
<BlessJah> spass_: za stary jesteś żebym cię klepał
<spass_> ta... 15letni staruszek...
<spass_> :)
<BlessJah> mówiłeś że jesteś w pracy
<spass_> Właśnie kończę.
<spass_> dzisiaj do 15 :)
<BlessJah> 15 lat i w pracy?
<spass> ta... geniusze tak mają.
<spass> doktorat w wieku 14 i do roboty
<BlessJah> to ty szczyl jeszcze jesteś
<spass> starszy szczyl niż waćpan :)
<BlessJah> uparłeś się żeby utrzymywać że masz 15 lat
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> spass: czy "<spass_> ta... 15letni staruszek..." miało sugerować że to ja mam 15 lat?
<spass> przejęzyczenie
<spass> tzn czytanie ze zrozumieniem szwankuje
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<spass> oj demencja starcza :D
<BlessJah> jeśli przeczytałeś że to ja jestem za stary na klepanie, to rozumiem o co poszło
<spass> aye
<spass> dzięki w każdym razie za namiary na #freenode
<BlessJah> shy boy
<spass> ta...
<BlessJah> btw, co ci napisal na query?
<spass> że mam iść do jaskini, zabić 15 homogoblinów i zrobić z nich gulasz
 * spass ustawił maila i potwierdził jego autentyczność that's all
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> o/
<Matan[M]> bry
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: bry`lujesz na wszystkich kanalach na jakich jestes?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ta
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> brylować
<Dreadlish> nieźle
<BlessJah> co taka cisza???
<SeViq> a tak jakos
<BlessJah> szukałem cwaniaka i cwaniak się znalazł!
<SeViq> ?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jak aktywowac 3d na radeonach otwartych sterach ?
<Wizard> ping
<spass> pong
<spass> ~14min ping... na mój gust lag gigant :D
<winter> spass: pingujesz urządzenia na marsie?
<Kwpolska> winter: patrz jeden z RFC z okazji prima aprilis
<winter> a pingował tak w ogóle
<winter> wizard pingował
<winter> a ten odpowiedział
<winter> lulz
<winter> oglądam nals i ircuje jednocześnie
<Kwpolska> winter: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149 http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/ http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549 http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6217
<winter> Kwpolska: tl;dr
<Dreadlish> re
<Kwpolska> winter: 64 bytes from 10.0.3.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=6165731.1 ms
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: gz.
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: timeouta wyłączyłeś?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: patrz link #2 wyzej
<Dreadlish> didn't open
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: [spoiler] przekazywanie pakietów przez gołębie pocztowe
<Dreadlish> a.
<lisu> re
<SeViq> ?
<Dreadlish> nie wiesz ocb z re?
<SeViq> nie
<SeViq> :X
<SeViq> ewantualnie jako odp
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> SeViq: reTURN
<Dreadlish> elo bt4 :D
<SeViq> czyli powrot?
<bt4> ale mnie nie było długo tu ehe
<bt4> czyli, że jesteś spowrotem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja jak pisze re to zazwyczaj mnie nie ma 3-4h
<Dreadlish> a jak pisze elo to 6-infinity
<Dreadlish> a pomiędzy tym jest o/ :D
<Dreadlish> oczywiście tego nie przestrzegam
<Dreadlish> ale re przestrzegam
<Dreadlish> ale wszyscy wyłażą
<Dreadlish> idą spać po dobranocce
<TheNumb> .
<Quintasan> \o
<lisu> o/
<Quintasan> co tam zawodnicy słychać?
 * lisu próbuje gnome-shell oswoić i troche upiększyć, bo paskudne obramowania okien ma
<TheNumb> Hmm, w taśmie 44 pin do dysków 2,5" PATA jest zintegrowane zasilanie?
 * winter is listening to The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - 2009 - Mutations
 * Wizard ziewa
<ntat> Grał ktoś w Chromium?
<ntat> B.S.U.
<Wizard> ja
<ntat> Nie rozumiem tej gry;)
<Wizard> ej, to chyba klasyczne lecisz do góry i napierdalasz we wszystko co się rusza, nie?
<ntat> Dlaczego statek mi ginie, mimo, że nikt mnie nie zestrzelił?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<ntat> Tzn. tracę życia bez żadnego starcia
<Wizard> grałem w to z 5 lat temu chyba
<Quintasan> Wizard: nie klnij
<ntat> Ja własnie próbuję w nią grać, ale ta sytuacja trochę mnie irytuje:P
<TheNumb> Ech, dorzuciłem 256 ramu do starego pieca, ucieszył się :)
<Wizard> na fali julkowego marudzenia zmieniłem wm na lżejszy
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> julek: wszystko twoja wina
<Wizard> "with the power of ale, he could not fail!"
<TheNumb> Wizard: a na co?
<Wizard> na ratposion
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<TheNumb> A fuj :<
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> siema TheNumb
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: się masz
<Wizard> dawbi go nie używałem
<Dreadlish> s/dawbi/dawno/
<Wizard> co jest złego w ratpoisonie?
<Wizard> przecież to jak screen działa
<foreste> lol
<foreste> 3d niemam -.-
<foreste> zainstalowalemdefultowe jajo etc
<foreste> a gpl radeon ma mnie w dupie -.-
<Wizard> a jockey ci nie zaciągnie sterów?
<foreste> debiana uzywam ;p
<foreste> stary radeon x200m
<foreste> xorg.conf wywalilem ;p
<foreste> i nic ;d
<foreste> daje siana z bateria
<foreste> ale musze miec 3d
<manishe> foreste: wracajac do tematu co pisales na ircu debiana: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Common_F15_bugs#System_fan_runs_constantly_on_laptops_with_Intel_integrated_graphics
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3p34u89> (at fedoraproject.org)
<manishe> moze tez to masz
<manishe> ze ci wiatrak wyje
<foreste>  moj opis na facebooku
<foreste> nigdy wiecej nie kupie laptopa z biosem kompilowanym w kompilatorze microsofu
<foreste> i nie dzialajacym w pelni acpi na systemach unix predzej kule w lep dalbym sobie zanim bym taki kupil ;]
<Enlik> Jak to mozesz poznac przed zakupem?
<foreste> biore cd z  live
<Enlik> Ano, jesli sie da (a powinno, to trochę zł kosztuje), to jak najbardziej :)
<foreste> daje 50 lapy sprzedawcy
<foreste> 50zl
<foreste> i testuje
<Enlik> 50 zł za możliwość przetestowania?
<foreste> no
<Enlik> Ee
<foreste> jakacpi jest poprawne to acpi chodzi z live
<Enlik> Jakby byli mądrzy, w sumie, toby jakieś tam Ubuntu na własną rękę trzymali, ale skąd bidaczki mogą i czy chcą takie coś…
<Enlik> To czekaj, bez kombinacji co miałeś? Czarny ekran tylko?
<foreste> na dell viostro 1520 chodzi
<foreste> na toshiba satelite a300 chodzi
<foreste> umnie nieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<foreste> siostry del a toshiba sasiada
<foreste> Admc:
<foreste> masz lapka jeszcze ?
<Admc> ?
<Admc> mam
<foreste> ile za niego ?
<Admc> nie sprzedaję
<foreste> chyba ty mowiles ze ci nie potrzebny ;p
<foreste> ?
<Admc> ale mamie oddaję
<foreste> aa
<foreste> bo swego skurwysyna mam dosc ;p
<foreste> sooory za slowa ale moj dobija mnie ;d
<Admc> tego też miałbyś dość po 2 miesiacach
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P5bxOlBBgQ4
<foreste> acpi chodzi jak bylo po kastracji
<Admc> po za tym jest tak zajechany że nie wiem czy ktoś by go chciał
<Admc> obudowa jest nadtopiona
<Admc> :D
<foreste> na zamkniecie klapy nie reaguje
<foreste> a ma ustawione reguly
<foreste> wtrzymania
<foreste> nie pokazuje stanu bat
<Admc> mi od ubuntu 9.10 nie działa stan bat
<Admc> w 9.04 działało jeszcze
<foreste> bez odlaczanas i podlaczania spowrotem zasilacza do lapka kiedy on chodzi
<foreste> dodatku dvd do wymiany
<Admc> ok ostatnio spałem mniej niż 4 godziny
<foreste> laser srypany jedna micro ryska cd/dvd nie czyta
<Admc> czas to nadrobić
<foreste> bledy w nagrywaniu cd/dvd
<Wizard> mów w ogóle nie ma acpi :>
<winter> 1st
<manio> brawo winter zdąrzyłeś tu, na debian-pl, archlinux-pl, archlinux.pl... nigdzie więcej nie siedzę ;-P
<Wizard> 23:59 < winter> 1st
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> spalił się w blokach już na starcie
<manio> [00:00:19] <winter> 1st
<Wizard> u mnie pewnie zegar jest 100 lat za murzynami
<manio> ja mam ntp... chyba
<foreste> 1 st
<manio> wyjebałeś jak guma z gaci teraz
<Wizard> foreste: zawsze możesz bawić się w programistę i napisać 0th
<foreste> ja moge naraz  ;p
<Wizard> co możesz naraz?
<foreste> zeby piszac na wielu kanalach to uzyjcie /amsg tekst ;p
<Wizard> ah, już szykowałem ripostę o trzepaniu konia
<foreste> ale czemu niemam 3d to jest zonk
<winter> nie mam takiego polecenia w irssi
<foreste> uzywam konversaton ;p
<manio> czemu, jak na porządnych ludzi przystało, nie poszliście się najebać w piątkowy wieczór?
 * manio też używa konversation!
<manio> w ogóle KDE hula aż jestem w szoku
<winter> kde--;
<manio> nie pierdol jest zajebiste już 4.6
<manio> noprawie
<winter> nie jest
<manio> coś mi audio po bluetooth nie bangla ale nie chce mi się bawić
<foreste> juz 44.6 w sid jest
<winter> wolne, ciężkie, brzydkie i słyszałem, że ma bugi
<foreste> 4.6
<winter> kompiluje się wieki
<manio> winter: weź nie pierdol, jak na moim sprzęcie zapierdala to nie może być ciężkie
<Trybik> winter praktycznie każde oprogramowanie ma bugi
<manio> jest przynajmniej tak samo wolne jak GS
<manio> i Unity
<Trybik> Używałem KDE 4.5 później przeszedłem na 3.5 Trinity różnica w wydajności jest na korzyść 4.5
<manio> nigdy bym nie pomyślał, że będę używał KDE ze względu na w miarę konserwatywne podejście do pulpitu
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> konserwatyzm umarł wraz z gnome3
<Wizard> dziś już nic nie jest takie samo
<Wizard> julek miał rację po części
<Trybik> konserwtywnie to można używać x window system
<Trybik> http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:X-Window-System.png&filetimestamp=20070422023710
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44cds6j> (at pl.wikipedia.org)
<manio> dobra konserwatywne miałem na myśli takie do którego się wszyscy przyzwyczaili używając windowsa, kde 3.x
<manio> i gnome 2 w sumie też
<manio> co by nie mówić Unity i Gnome 3 troszkę zmieniają idę pulpitu na PC
<Wizard> Trybik: ty wiesz co ty mówisz w ogóle?
<Wizard> a kde4 i gnome3, to na czym niby działają?
<Wizard> na framebufferze i svgalib?
<Trybik> Wizard masz racje :)
<Trybik> chodziło mi bardzi twm
<Wizard> ten screenshot to twm i parę standardowych programów z xorg-utils
<Wizard> hehe, ja lubię twma
<Wizard> używałem go dość długo w pracy
<manio> a a używaliście może awesowe?
<Wizard> wolę ratpoison
<Enlik> To jeden z tych, co ssą mniej?
<Wizard> nie, ale zbliżony
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> przydają się w nim narzędzia ssących mniej :D
<Enlik> Z nich dmenu mi się bardzo podoba
<Wizard> no właśnie dmenu roxi
<Wizard> i wmname
<Wizard> wmname mam może z 20 linijek w C
<Enlik> - nazwa WM-a? (kojarzy mi si z wmctl, ale to co innego pewnie)
<Wizard> ale jest to program obowiązkowy na dynamicznych wmach
<Wizard> tak, ustawia gdzieś w podpowiedziach netwm czy gdzieśtam nazwę
<Wizard> tak się składa, że java niezbyt dobrze działa na dynamicznych wmach
<Wizard> a dokładniej to swing
<Enlik> Masz na myśli 'tiling'?
<Wizard> mam na myśli reparenting
<Enlik> Nie, o co chodzi z tymi dynamicznymi
<Wizard> te 'tiling' nie robią 'reparenting' zazwyczaj
<Enlik> Czy że to Twoje okreslenie dla kafelkowych
<Enlik> O tym z Javą słyszałem co nieco
<Wizard> w sensie nie wsadzają okna w inne okno
<Wizard> i w takich java się jebie
<Enlik> Niestety… ale chyba przełączenie na tryb floating pomaga?
<Wizard> reparenting też compiz nie robi, dlatego tam jest 'enable java hack'
<Enlik> Hm
<Wizard> Enlik: w dwmie nie, w wmii chyba już działa wszystko od razu
<Wizard> pomaga ustawienie nazyw wma na LG3D
<Wizard> ;P
<foreste> forum dug padlo ;/
<Wizard> prącie mu w odbyt
<Enlik> Who cares
<Wizard> Enlik: sun kiedyś robił looking glass 3d, takiego wma i gui
<manio> foreste: pierdol dug, pytaj tu ;-)
<Enlik> No wlasnie mialem pytać
<Enlik> O co z tym mniej więcej biega
<Enlik> ;)
<Wizard> i zrobili jakieś obejście w javie, że jak jest odpalona na looking glass, to się przerysowuje jakoś dodatkowo
<Enlik> Wizard: i patrz, najwyraźniej jakaś forma obsługi jeszcze siedzi… jest to (ten wm i gui) używane?
<Wizard> w sensie swing
<foreste> 3d niemam na radeon x200m
<Wizard> bo w swt działa
<Wizard> nie jest, ale zostało w javie, nawet w javie ibma i openjdk działa ;P
<foreste> otwarte stery
<foreste> mesa zainstalowana
<Wizard> Trybik: á propos twma, to polecam do zabawy
<Wizard> foreste: ubuntu które?
<Wizard> lts?
<Trybik> może się skuszę :)
<foreste> debian
<manio> foreste: dziwne x200m powinno śmigać ootb
<foreste> sid
<Wizard> no to kurwa, z czym do ludzi?
<Enlik> Wizard: naprawdę nie wiem, co widzisz w twm ;) (oprocz tego ze oldskulowe)
<Wizard> już widze, jak ktoś takich dupereli tam pilnuje, jak tam się zalezności paczek jebią
<Wizard> Enlik: nic, ale fajnie jest go pokonfigurować
<Wizard> ja chwilowo mam fazę na ratposion
<Wizard> znów
<Enlik> Nie wiem, moje przygody z twm zakończyły się na tym,  że nauczyłem się operacji typu zamykanie okna
<Wizard> można se przycisk dodać
<Enlik> Chyba też minimalizację, taka fajna ikonka się robi
<Enlik> (chyba że to co innego było)
<Wizard> też se można przycisk dodać
<Enlik> Gut
<Wizard> do kill jest fajny kursor
<Enlik> Ano, czacha
<Wizard> taka czacha ;P
<Enlik> :-)
<Enlik> Akurat do tego nie trza twma
<Wizard> ta wiem
<Wizard> można se zawsze xsetem taki ustalić
<Enlik> X-y maja ileś tam tych kursorów skubane
<Wizard> xsetrootem znaczy
<Enlik> Nice
<Wizard> Enlik: wszystkie można obejrzeć w czcionce kursor, a nazwy są w cursor.h gdzieśtam
<Wizard> właśnie, wicd curses
<Wizard> tego potrzebuję
<Wizard> :>
<Enlik> ;]
<Enlik> /etc/gconf prawie 30 MB zajmuje
<Enlik> Metoda na zwolnienie kolo 50 MB: drop database test; ;)
<Wizard> hm?
<winter> mysql faggotry.
<Enlik> A nic, miałem bazę 'test', już niepotrzebna
<Wizard> kuwa, na openjdk netbeans się nie wiesza przy klikaniu w menu, za to działa niemiłosiernie wolno :/
<Wizard> od 10 minut projekt otwiera
 * DaZ hakuje jakies deweloperskie wersje
<manio> Wizard: jesteś aż takim purystą, że nie używasz javy od oracla?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> po prostu nie ma javy od oracla
<manio> no chyba że tak
<Wizard> jest na linucha x86, solarisa i jeszcze jakąś protezę systemu
<Wizard> ale też na x86
<Wizard> ~> uname -pm
<Wizard> ppc unknown
<manio> no tak ppc zapomniane przez świat
<Wizard> nie rozumiem dlaczego mam kupować nowy sprzęt tylko dlatego, że "świat zapomniał"
<Wizard> ten działa, ma wygodną klawiaturę i w ogóle
<manio> ja tam bym wolał ppc od x86
<Enlik> Glupie pytanie, ,ale to applowski sprzet?
<manio> ale niestety
<manio> pewnie jakiś macbook
<Wizard> powerbook
<Wizard> macbooki są z x86, nieuki ;P
<manio> oj tam oj tam
<manio> nie lubię jabłek po prostu
<manio> ;-P
<winter> ANARCHIA!!!1
<winter> (w wc)
<Wizard> za dużo się siekiery i ksu nasłuchałeś
<winter> to kazik akurat
<manio> dobra dziewczyny, nie pokazujecie cycków to sobie idę
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjM3fvHGOgk
<manio> narty
<winter> o/
<manio> o?
<manio> \o
 * winter waves to manio 
<Enlik> Kurczę, miało być 'feh' a nie 'rm'
 * Wizard nie ma cycków
<Wizard> lolololol
<Wizard> dam cię na basha
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia
<Enlik> :o
<winter> wiki jest czasem odrażające
<winter> dobre jest hasło "cockring"
<Wizard> lepsza jest sztokholmska skala, czy coś takiego
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-28
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristolska_skala_uformowania_stolca
<winter> hyhy
<Wizard> lol, cockring też dobre
<winter> nie chciałem tutaj pościć linka
<winter> bo jeszcze ktoś by się dojebał
<Wizard> śmieszne rzeczy ludzie wymyślają
<winter> http://gry.wp.pl/galeria/chinczycy-zmuszaja-wiezniow-do-grania-na-komputerze,179557/1.html LoL @ China
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3d8camz> (at gry.wp.pl)
<m477h3w> witma
<winter> o/
<m477h3w> ;]
<m477h3w> winter:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99uDO8zJ0Cs
<m477h3w> ale popilem wczoraj :>
<winter> klasyk
<winter> ja popiję dzisiaj
<m477h3w> no ba
<m477h3w> dziwne ze jestem na nogach i to trzezwy
<m477h3w> az sie zdziwilem ;]
<winter>  a ja sobie śłucha ost trona legacy
<winter> słucham*
<m477h3w> co to?
<winter> ost tron legacy
<m477h3w> sound track?
<winter> original sound track
<m477h3w> nie ogladalem filmu nawet
<winter> widziałem ostatnio
<winter> daft punk robili st
<winter> fajna bajeczka
<winter> podobało mi się
<winter> mam w 720p
<winter> ~6.5 giga
<m477h3w> mi sie takie filmy tan na 2 rdzeniowym proscesorze ~~
<winter> też mam 2 rdzenie i śmiga
<m477h3w> jaki proc
<winter> atlhon 64 x2 4400+ 2300mhz
<m477h3w> nawet stery do odbliczen na grafie nie pomagaja
<winter> aj kai masz proc?
<m477h3w> core 2duo 2ghz
<m477h3w> t5750
<winter> lulz
<m477h3w> ?
<winter> m477h3w: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lulz specially 4 u
<m477h3w> lozl
<m477h3w> wiem co to znaczy tylk oczemuto piszesz
<winter> for the lulz
<m477h3w> -,-
<winter> lulz for the lulz
<winter> you dawg
<winter> yo dawg*
<m477h3w> mr obvious
<m477h3w> jadlem wczoraj chyba kebaba, bo mi sie odbija i cos czuje
<winter> zjadłbym kebaba
<winter> ale muszę mieć na piwo i fajki
<m477h3w> tez w sumie
<m477h3w> od 2 albo 3 dni nie mam nic w lodowce
<winter> lulz
<m477h3w> nie chce mi sie isc do sklepu
<winter> daleko masz sklep?
<m477h3w> 10-15min
<winter> nie tak tragicznie
<m477h3w> wiem
<m477h3w> ale nie chce mi sie
<winter> rower przytachaj
<m477h3w> hm tostow dawno nie jadlem
<m477h3w> nie mam
<m477h3w> ujebalbym sie czyms ;/
<winter> kup
<m477h3w> szkoda kasy
<winter> mam tylko 20zł na piwo tylko
<m477h3w> kiedy pijesz?
<winter> bez drugiego tylko
<winter> wieczorem
<m477h3w> pf
<m477h3w> kup donery
<winter> muszę gdzieś meczo obejrzeć
<winter> albo obejrze przez neta i będępił w domu
<m477h3w> albo te, książe
<m477h3w> tanie i dobre
<m477h3w> jaki mecz
<winter> harnasie z czerwonym kapslem
<m477h3w> wisla - cos tam?
<winter> filnał ligi mistrzów lol?
<m477h3w> a kto gra
<winter> manchester vs barcelona
<m477h3w> o
<winter> nie mam tv w domu
<m477h3w> ja tam sie nie znam
<m477h3w> tez nie mam
<winter> ja też nie
<winter> ale czasem lubię obejrzeć
<winter> wszyscy o tym nawijaja
<m477h3w> hm gdzie poslucham trnasmisji po ang?
<winter> ciężko nie wiedzieć
<m477h3w> 1 slysze
<winter> w necie
<m477h3w> a dzieki
<winter> nie wiem gdzie jeszcze
<m477h3w> mialem namysli konkretne zrodklo
<m477h3w> zrodlo*
<m477h3w> gdzie takower transmisje maja miesce
<winter> nie wiem.. justin tv
<m477h3w> mowie ze nie mam
<m477h3w> druga herbatka :< a co sobie bede zalowal
<m477h3w> winterk
<m477h3w> u
<winter> ?
<m477h3w> lulz
<m477h3w> zjadlbym cos
<winter> zjedz nogę
<m477h3w> nie mam
<winter> http://w156.wrzuta.pl/audio/8JA7YpkDvdj/kazik_-_nie_mam_nogi
<m477h3w> wiem
<winter> oj jakiś ty mądry ;p
<m477h3w> tez mi sie skojarzylo
<m477h3w> dziekuje mamusiu :)
<winter> nie ma sprawy dziadziu
<winter> :-D
<m477h3w>  jak sie napierdole to jestem blyskotliwy
<m477h3w> tak mi koledzy mowia
<winter> wiesz czemu chcę harnasie?
<m477h3w> :)
<winter> z czerwonym kapslem?
<m477h3w> nie wiem
<winter> bo jest promocja
<m477h3w> bo sa w czerwonym kapsle i sa harnasiami?
<m477h3w> nie lubie
<winter> jak pod kapslem znajdziesz napis
<winter> to możesz wymienić kapsel na harnasia
<m477h3w> stare
<m477h3w> i zyjesz nadzieja
<m477h3w> znasz c++?
<winter> 8 milionów takich kapsli i tych dzyndzli od puszek jest
<winter> już jednego tak dostałem
<winter> i są tanie
<m477h3w> odp
<winter> i w miare dobre
<winter> nie, nie jestem programistą
<m477h3w> a kim
<winter> userem
<m477h3w> nie pracujes zczasem jako informatyk?
<winter> z zadatkami na administratora linuksa
<winter> nie
<winter> nie pracuję w ogóle : -D
<m477h3w> :))))
<m477h3w> hm
<m477h3w> wczoraj nie pisales ze do roboty cisniesz ? :>
<winter> może pisałem
<winter> nie pamiętam
<winter> luzl
<winter> lulz
<m477h3w> no to jak nie pracujesz
<m477h3w> mam tu sprzecznosc logiczna
<m477h3w> winter: syneczku cos Ci sie pomylilo :(
<winter> m477h3w: pierdolisz farmazony, przykro mi
<m477h3w> ano
<m477h3w> a ile masz lat?
<winter> rozumiem przez ciśnięcie do roboty szukanie pracy
<winter> m477h3w: z policji jesteś?
<m477h3w> nie :)
<m477h3w> staram sie spozadzic profil psychologiczny
<winter> haha
<winter> jebnij się w łeb : - )
<m477h3w> a wiek jest wazna zmienna
<m477h3w> :))))
<m477h3w> winter syneczku
<m477h3w> tto jak?
<m477h3w> powiesz? :>
<winter> 25, to nie jest tajemniaca
<winter> a ty
<m477h3w> ano wlasnie
<m477h3w> ja mam 22
<m477h3w> chyba
<m477h3w> hm
<m477h3w> tak
<m477h3w> musialem sobie przypomniec jaki rok mamy :)
<winter> ale masz beret zryty, nie ćpaj już
<m477h3w> :>
<m477h3w> troche tak
<m477h3w> to od wodki bym rzekl
<m477h3w> zwalilbym sobie ale wspolokator jest w pokoju :(
<winter> lulz
<winter> idź do kibla
<m477h3w> jestem zbyt wygodny
<m477h3w> i co bede sie gapil na drzwi przez 20 minut?
<winter> 20 minut?
<winter> O_o
<winter> ja jebie
<winter> masz
<winter> ( . )( . )
<m477h3w> ;]
<winter> ( y )
<m477h3w> nom
<winter> 8====D
<m477h3w> tolerancja sie wyrabia
<m477h3w> kurwa od wczoraj sie zastanawiam jak wypelnic histogramy danymi z Brancha
<m477h3w> winter syneczku to co Ty robisz po dniach? :>
<winter> gram, słucham muzyki, oglądam filmy, czytam shit na sieci, spotykam się ze znajomymi irl, palę papierosy, piję piwo
<m477h3w> ;D
<winter> zaprosiłem koleżankę na imprezę dzisiaj ale wyjechała z rodzinką do siostry
<m477h3w> to z czego zyjesz
<m477h3w> :(
<winter> z rodziców
<m477h3w> portfel bez dna :)
<winter> nie powiedziałbym
<winter> nie jesteśmy miliarderami
<m477h3w> btw papierosy sa chujowe
<winter> to nie pal
<winter> ja 10 lat już palę
<m477h3w> nie pale
<winter> i jestem uzależniony w chuj
<m477h3w> juz lepiej inne dragi brac :)
<winter> your choice
<m477h3w> yes im
<winter> ...
<m477h3w> ;-D
<winter> upgrade your english dude
<winter> idę po herbatkę
<m477h3w> lol i know
<m477h3w> ;]
<m477h3w> moja stygnie
<m477h3w> ostatnio zamowilem 300 rezystorow ciekawe kiedy dojda
<m477h3w> a moze 400
<winter> jeszcze wody nie ma :-(
<winter> zagrzewa się
<winter> i po co ci to
<m477h3w> ;>
<m477h3w> ja sie poki co ucze ROOT'a
<winter> roota?
<winter> ajkiego ruta, zief
<m477h3w> winter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROOT
<winter> powodzenia
<m477h3w> :))
<m477h3w> juz troche umiem
<m477h3w> niezly kombajn
<m477h3w> matlab przytym, to kalkulatorek
<m477h3w> przy okazji ucze sie C/C++ \o/
<m477h3w> jestem cpajacym naukowcem :)
<m477h3w> to tak jak mag bitewny
<winter> nie jesteś naukowcem
<winter> ale ćpasz
<winter> i myślisz, że jesteś
<m477h3w> dlaczego tak myslisz
<winter> a dlaczego ty myślisz, że jesteś
<m477h3w> robie analize zdolnosci rozdzielczej detektorowkrzemowych
<m477h3w> w zaleznosci od napiec polaryzacyjnych :)
<winter> to jesteś studentem
<m477h3w> poki co tak
<winter> i nie mag bitewny tylko druid prędzej
<m477h3w> czemu dróit?
<m477h3w> diabolo, dagones drank
<winter> bo druidzi kombinują z ziółkami
<winter> kłejk
<m477h3w> nie pale ziolek :(
<winter> ale to taka przenośnial ol, magii tez nie uprawiasz
<m477h3w> jestem szamenem, jem grzyby
<winter> szamani jeszcze musza robić swoje uga buga do ćpania
<winter> pozatym musisz miec pacjentów bo bez nich jesteś dupa nie szaman
<winter> i pacjent tez musis brać halucynogen
<m477h3w> :)))
<m477h3w> fuck me fuck me i wanna touch the sky
<winter> i wont even touch you, faggot.
<m477h3w> im gonna to kill me tree times ago :)
<winter> ale pierdolisz
<m477h3w> DO WANT :]
<winter> że ci jeszcze te obliczenia wychodza
<m477h3w> ;]
<m477h3w> jakby sie promotor dowiedzal ...
<winter> gdzie się uczysz?
<m477h3w> a czemu pytasz? :>
<winter> z ciekawości
<m477h3w> krakuf
<winter> jak uczelnia?
<m477h3w> ;]
<winter> no
<winter> to teraz odszukam twojego promotora i wyślę mu loga z tej rozmowy i twoje ip
<m477h3w> nono
<winter> =^_^=
<m477h3w> ok
<winter> łączysz się ze studenckiej sieci, prawda?
<m477h3w> a co to za roznica
<winter> łatwiej będzie cię namierzyć
<m477h3w> prosze nie rob tego :(
<winter> żartuje
<m477h3w> uf
<winter> ale uważaj ;-D
<Matan[M]> bry
<m477h3w> nono
<winter> bo mógłbym kurwa tak zrobić
<winter> Matan[M]: witaj
<m477h3w> moglem powiedziec nie prawde :>
<m477h3w> ale zmiennmy temat
<winter> nie mówiłeś nieprwawdy twój hostmname cię zdradza
<m477h3w> ;]
<m477h3w> wiec po co pytales :>
<winter> czas na fajkę
<m477h3w> fuj
<winter> bo sprawdziłem whois później
<m477h3w> nasraj mi na twasz
<winter> m477h3w: ciesz się, że nei jestem człowiek skurwie;
<winter> o dżizas lolco o_O
<m477h3w> witom
<m477h3w> und gefrad
 * m477h3w glodny
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Matan[M]> m477h3w: zajepasztet, wpier....wcinaj
<m477h3w> nie mam
<m477h3w> ale dobra herbatka jeszcze jakies sniadanko tylko :)
<m477h3w> jak zmienic format pliku wideo
<Nerihsa> ffmpeg/mencoder
<Matan[M]> m477h3w: F2 i zminiasz to  wsztstko po kropce ;D
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<lisu> bry
<TheNumb> http://www.diecezja.pl/pl/wydarzenia/2554-owiadczenie-w-sprawie-dziaalnoci-ks-piotra-natanka
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k6yttu> (at www.diecezja.pl)
<TheNumb> :3
<winter> jesli archidiecezja wydaje na twój temat niepochlebne oświadczenia to WIEDZ, ZE COŚ SIĘ DZIEJE
<winter> idzie na fejsa
<winter> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1306557201020.jpg
<mati75> TheNumb: dobre
<lisu> lol
<Wizard> lol
<winter> lulz
<Wizard> to chodzi o tego księdza od kolorowych paznokci i diabła?
<TheNumb> Ta
<winter> od diabolo, dragonos drang i "WIEDZ, ŻĘ COŚ SIĘ DZIEJE"
<Wizard> dragonos drang?
<winter> tak mówił
<Wizard> :D
<winter> domyślam się, że chodziło o dungeons & dragons
<TheNumb> dagones drang
<Wizard> chyba trzeba kronikę 21 wieku przejrzeć ;P
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AaJVkkGp8 ten remiks jest fajny
<Wizard> dziecinny
<Wizard> oryginalne jego wypowiedzi roxi!
<winter> czarny jak piekło, czerwony jak ogień!
<winter> czy coś
<TheNumb> Czarny jak... sutanna!
<winter> czarny jak ciemność w jego głowie
<TheNumb> Sut Anna
<Matan[M]> slut anna
<winter> Kur Ewa
<TheNumb> mati75: to też.
<winter> prawdziwe imię i nazwisko!
<Wizard> eh, a kiedyś ich lwom rzucali
<winter> heretyk na 100%
<Matan[M]> ateista na 100%
<m477h3w> dagones drank here
<m477h3w> ale rozpierdol byl wczoraj, kurwa ale tu syf ;D
 * Matan[M] szuka darmowego shella z lin
<m477h3w> kto tu posprzata pytam sie"?
<Wizard> m477h3w: ?
<Matan[M]>  /clear
<m477h3w> butelki  glownie
<winter> Matan[M]: bshellz
<Wizard> na juwenaliach byłeś?
<m477h3w> Matan[M]: nie mam bibliotek
<m477h3w> nie
<m477h3w> piatek byl
<Matan[M]> winter: podobno od dłuższego czasu już zamknięte
<winter> ie jest
<winterx> o/
<winterx>  /whois winterx
<Matan[M]> winter: bota nie ma od dłuższego czasu nie można założyć
<m477h3w> bylem cos zjesc wrocilem i znow jestem glodny :<
<winter> tylko trzeba co jakiś czas przedłużać ważność konta o tydzień
<Wizard> było zjeść więcej
<winter> Matan[M]: nie wydaje mnie się wejdź na kanał i spróbuj
<m477h3w> zjadlem fasolke po bre.
<Matan[M]> winter: siedze na kanale...
<Matan[M]> nie ma bota
<winter> bo ogólnie nowy serwer jest we wdrożaniu
<Wizard> j #java
<Wizard> uh
<winter> 10:21 < winterx> !keep winter
<winter> 10:21 <@BeschBot> winterx: winter's shell has 168 more hours to live!
<winter> kurwa jak nie ma
<Wizard> ?
<m477h3w> kiedy to cale wasze boze cialo jest?
<TheNumb> m477h3w: chyba jakoś w czerwcu
<m477h3w> a konkretnie?
<manio> `g boże ciało 2011
<Przekliniak> manio: Dni wolne od pracy w 2011 roku - Kalendarz Świąt: <http://www.kalendarzswiat.pl/swieta/wolne_od_pracy/2011>
<m477h3w> chujoza
 * m477h3w je winogronka
<winter> w sklepie byłeś czy cudzesy
<m477h3w> cudzesy?
<m477h3w> kupilem sobie na straganiku pomidorki, winogronka i orzeszki wloskie, bo wczoraj zruchalem organizm wódeczką :)
<winter> tak mówię na wysępione szlugi
<m477h3w> przeciez nie pale
<winter> ale cudzesy, że cudze żarcie no
<m477h3w> ;d
<m477h3w> no kupilem kupilem
<m477h3w> #C++
<TheNumb> m477h3w: co to za wymysł?
<TheNumb> Jakieś C# z C++?
<m477h3w> lol na kanal chcialem wejsc -,-
<Matan[M]> chyba #cpp
<m477h3w> no chyba nioe
<gjm> Bry
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nic w logach
<julek> Wizard: ja juz nie marudze, olalem gnome tak samo jak wczesniej kde;)
<julek> moze za jakis czas pare osob sie opamieta i zamiast "ulepszac" wroca po prostu do gnome2;)
<Nerihsa> ktos uzywa codeblocksa? :F
<Nerihsa> albo nvm
<Matan[M]> Nerihsa: jam
<Matan[M]> a nie, ja mam codelite
<firemark> Nerihsa: ja uzywam : d
<Nerihsa> ale nvm
<firemark> to na chuj się pytasz?
<ntat> A ktoś używa KontrollerLab?
<ntat> :]
<Nerihsa> meow
<Wizard> a ktoś używa netbeans?
<Wizard> julek: masz ochotę napisać kolon windows2000 może?
<Wizard> :P
<ntat> netbeans = internetowe fasolki?
<ntat> :]
<Wizard> sieciowe
<ntat> heh czasem dziwne nazwy wymyślają
<ntat> np. DeadBeef
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> o/
<ntat> \o
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> o siema :D
<ntat> czołem=)
<ntat> Dreadlish, zapodaj, jakąś dziwną nazwę programu, z którą się spotkałeś
<ntat> :)
<ntat> np. MS Windows
<ntat> :D
<Dreadlish> gnuplot, który nie ma nic związanego z gnu
<Dreadlish> Apache :D
<ntat> oo, gnuplota akurat lubię:P
<Dreadlish> gnuplot i atan(x) czyli sieci neuronowe in da praktika
<ntat> arcus tangens:]
<Dreadlish> tia
<Wizard> hmm, puppy linux mnie rozwala
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> to zainstaluj gentoo :D
<Wizard> chodzi o nazwę
<Dreadlish> a.
<firemark> Damn small linux!
<Wizard> dalej, dragon player
<Wizard> baobab
<Dreadlish> allplayer, który nie potrafi odtworzyć rmvb
<Dreadlish> babl gegl :D
<Wizard> o, nie znam tego
<Wizard> w sensie allplayera
<firemark> ~12:32:21~  Dreadlish : allplayer, który nie potrafi odtworzyć rmvb
<firemark> i dobrze ze nie potrafi
<Dreadlish> hy
<firemark> bo rmvb ssie strasznie jakoscia
<onedeep69> czesc
<Wizard> nie ma go w sqeeze :S
<firemark> zegnam
<Dreadlish> i tak nawet pod windowsem jade mplayerem :D
<onedeep69> Czy mozliwe, zeby kontener w truecrypcie mi sie uwalil, przysiaglbym, ze wpisuje dobre haslo
<Dreadlish> yyy mleko?
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> teraz jest popularne lama i kanapka
<Dreadlish> Wizard: bo to pod win32
<Wizard> aha, no to może dlatego nie znam :)
<ntat> a z gier to Eat The Whistle
<Dreadlish> hmm mój bios jest dziwny
<Dreadlish> napierw pisze jakie dyski wykrył a potem
<Dreadlish> "Detecting IDE Drives..."
<Wizard> dobrze, że mój lapek nie ma biosu
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<Wizard> boże, jak to miło mieć taki niszowy sprzęt
<jacekowski> musi miec bios
<jacekowski> inaczej by sie zadne system nie odpalil
<Wizard> problemy całego świata mam w dupie, bo mi nie działają zupełnie inne rzeczy :D
<Diabelko> jacekowski: a firmware? :]
<Wizard> stałem się sprawcą zgonu taty z powodu mej dumy z brata..
<firemark> e?
<jacekowski> Diabelko: bios to firmware
<Wizard> Kazik na żywo - Stałem się sprawcą zgonu taty
<Wizard> usłyszałem niedawno jakiś nowy chłam Limp Bizkit, czy czegoś podobnego, przypomniałem sobie, że pewna grupa ludzi kiedyś robiła dobrą muzykę z podobnego nurtu
<Wizard> ;P
<Diabelko> jacekowski: tak, ale nie każdy firmware jest biosem
<Diabelko> to jak z kwadratem i prostokątem
<marekke> witam, mam problem z dziwkiem 5.1 na ubuntu 10.10 (11.04 to samo) mianowicie na 1 utwór mp3 działa po zmianie juz nie ma subwoofera
<Wizard> z dziwkiem?
<Wizard> :>
<marekke> tak
<Wizard> marekke: za dziwki się płaci, może dlatego?
<Wizard> a tak serio
<marekke> widzialem jedno rozwiazanie na forum dokladnie: enable-lfe-remixing = yes
<marekke> ale nic nie dalo
<Wizard> tylko w mp3 masz takie problemy?
<marekke> moze zle to sprecyzowalem, kazdy odtwarzacz muzyczny banshee, audacious
<marekke> dziala w systemie 5.1, 7.1 do momentu
<marekke> zmienienia utworu
<marekke> potem mi przeskakuje na 2.0
<marekke> mimo ze w ustawieniach karty
<marekke> muzycznej dalej jest 7.1/5.1
<marekke> musze przelaczyc na inny profil potem spowrotem i znowu ciesze sie subwooferem na 1 track
<Wizard> pisz w jednej linijce, mam dużą rozdzielczość i małą czcionkę ;P
<marekke> OK
<Wizard> a to ci, a co na to inne programy wydające dzwięk?
<marekke> np. testowanie dzwieku z ubuntu w preferencjach karty dzwikowej
<marekke> OK
<marekke> kazdy glosnik odpowiada
<Wizard> a testowanie dźwięku metodą "na geeka"?
<marekke> jak nalezy, w ustawieniach odtwarzaczy
<marekke> probowalem zmieniac z alsa na pulsalsa itd. ale nic nie dawalo
<marekke> nie probowalem
<Wizard> hmm, to przycisz wszystkie głośniki, najlepiej tak, żeby ledwo coś wydawały, odpal xterma i daj tak: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Wizard> po tym, jak już będą grać tylko 2, oczywiście
<marekke> ok odpalilem, teraz czekam bo nic się nie dzieje
<Wizard> powinno szumieć
<marekke> nic nie slyszę
<marekke> tylko procesor podskoczył
<marekke> :)
<Wizard> to podgłoś troszkę, może za bardzo przyciszyłeś
<Wizard> :D
<marekke> podglasnialem, nic tylko procesor szumi mocniej :p
<Wizard> ej, to dopiero dziwne
<marekke> czasami slysze takie pykniecie na subwooferze jakby dostal krotki sygnal
<marekke> ma to sie po zatrzymaniu piosenki
<marekke> albo jak dostaje wiadomosc na gg i jest wydawany dzwiek
<Wizard> zaraz zaraz, odpalałeś to jako root, czy nie?
<marekke> no tak jako root, z innego usera nie dalo sie
<Wizard> a co było?
<marekke> permission danied
<Wizard> lulz
<Wizard> ls -lh /dev/dsp
<Diabelko> Wizard: sprawdź, czy jest na pewno w grupie audio jego user
<Wizard> o, dobre
<Diabelko> bo czasem można odpalić ze dwie rzeczy i potem nie działa
<Wizard> poza tym - może nie mieć w ogóle urządzenia dsp
<marekke> wynik: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,2G 2011-05-28 13:17 /dev/dsp
<Wizard> no, to masz teraz przyczynę czmu nie grało i czemu proca jadło
<Wizard> wywal to
<marekke> w sensie ten plik ?
<Wizard> ta, stworzyłeś go
<Wizard> permission denied było, bo nie było takiego pliku, wieć go chciał utworzyć
<Wizard> więc*
<Wizard> a jak dałeś jako root, to ci wyprodukował 1,2G smieci
<marekke> ok usunalem, odpalilem od nowa tamta instrukcje, cisza
<marekke> nie wiem czy moze miec na to wplyw jakas usterka fizyczna, poniewaz czesto kanaly mi wisza w powietrzu (buczenie) mimo ze wszystko jest dobrze uziemione
<Wizard> no tak, na twoim systemie nie ma urządzenia dsp
<Wizard> nie odpalaj tego polecenia, bo tylko sobie dysk zajmiesz
<marekke> o, np. taka sytuacja: teraz z audacious gra na 2 glosnikach brak subwoofera, wchodze w konfiguracje dzwieku w ubuntu i klikam test subwoofera i wydobywa dzwiek
<marekke> dzwiek systemowy tez dziala z subwooferem
<marekke> ale nawet youtube z firefoxe juz nie
<julek> Wizard: ja nie jestem informatykiem;)
<marekke> jakies koncepcje ?
<julek> Wizard: a "kolon" kojarzy mi sie z odbytem:(
<Dreadlish> kolon ce
<Dreadlish> takie gówno jest
<Dreadlish> co teraz reklamują
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 <@winter> \o/
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> 15:37 winter  | \o/
<julek> a u mnie 7:37:(
<Dreadlish> u mnie na chacie dopiero teraz jest 13:37
<julek> Dreadlish: ruskiego serwera uzywasz?;)
<Dreadlish> julek: torrentowego
<Dreadlish> tzn. torrentowowego
<julek> tak myslalem
<julek> Dreadlish: tzselect
<julek> mozesz sobie ustawic wlasny czas:)
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie
<Dreadlish> za dużo pierdzielenia sie :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide
<m477h3w> moj syneczek nie zyje :)
<BlessJah> m477h3w: masz powód do radości (:
<m477h3w> :))))
<Wizard> julek: gdzieś ty pojechał, że jest 7?
<Enlik> Wizard: na trasha Twojemoje 'rm' dali!
<BlessJah> Enlik: link
<Enlik> To są drogie rzeczy
<BlessJah> a widzę
<BlessJah> < Enlik> Kurczę, miało być 'feh' a nie 'rm'
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem adminisracji
<Enlik> Może ona nie rozumie
<BlessJah> myślę że właśnie nie rozumie
<Enlik> Lub rozumie, że użytkownicy nie
<BlessJah> ale tak ze wszystkim
<Wizard> taak
<BlessJah> wykop, bash, demoty
<BlessJah> na poczatku przez geekow dla geekow
<BlessJah> potem sie jakies cioty dowiedzialy, zaczely minusowac co nie rozumieja a plusowac za cycki i nawiazania do kontaktow plciowych
<BlessJah> no i sie dziwia ze pozio spada
<winter> http://imgur.com/SeQCp co o niej myślicie?
<Enlik> Ano…
<Enlik> winter: na oko 80%
<Enlik> ;)
<winter> hehe ale dziwczyna nie alco
<Enlik> Nawet ;P
<winter> m to coś imo
<winter> ma*
<Wizard> ma z 18 lat
<winter> 25
<winter> tyle co ja
<Enlik> Fajne oki jej wyszły
<winter> kurwiki ;-p
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> winter: dlaczego zadajesz się z dziewczynami, które siedzą przy ulicy pod latarnią?
<winter> <3
<winter> to słodkie
<Wizard> jest mniejsza od 3?
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/qC2zT.jpg tu trochę z profilu
<winter> niestety w okularach
<BlessJah> Wizard: cśśś nie psuj
<BlessJah> Wizard: on chce sie pochwalić że ma dziewczynę
<winter> nie mam.. jeszcze
<winter> i nie wiem o co mu chodziło
<BlessJah> Wizard: widzisz? umówił się pierwszy raz
<winter> nie pierwszy w życiu
<winter> i w ogóle
<winter> to jest skomplikowane
<BlessJah> winter: z 'mniejsza od 3'? do '<3' pił
<BlessJah> winter: chcesz o tym porozmawiać?
<winter> <3 - serce
<winter> emotikonka dla serca
<Nerihsa> dupa a nie serce
<BlessJah> Wizard programistą, nie rozumie takich rzeczy
<winter> saturday nie caturday
<BlessJah> winter: opowiedz nam o niej
<Nerihsa> caturday!
<winter> dupa
<BlessJah> winter: nimi się nie przejmuj
<BlessJah> idioci zdarzają sie wszędzie
<BlessJah> winter: gdzie ją poznałeś?
<winter> BlessJah: chodziliśmy do jednej podstawówki i odnaleźliśmy się przypadkiem na fb
<BlessJah> sprytne
<winter> po krótkiej sesji przypominania pamiętała już mnie
<winter> i zaprosiłem na imprezę, ale musiała wyjechać z rodzina :<
<BlessJah> winter: niech zgadnę, nosiła okulary i była ogólnie nieatrakcyjna?
<winter> także to przyszłego tygodnia się nie widzimy
<winter> BlessJah: w podstawówce to była supe laska
<BlessJah> zauważyłem ze z tych, które w podstawówce były ładne... robią sie pomarańczowe japiszony (solarka etc)
<BlessJah> zaś z tych pryszcatych okularnic...
<lukaszg> "fb connecting people ;)"
<winter> lukaszg: nop musze przyznać, że fb uwydatnił moje życie socjalne
<BlessJah> winter: nie podkochiwałeś się w niej przypadkiem w podstawówc?
<lukaszg> winter, a ja najwyrazniej bede sam bo nie mam fb,nk,sympatia,etc,itd :(
<winter> nie mocno, podkochiwałem się w innej
<winter> lukaszg: winter mute
<winter> z pingwinem
<lukaszg> no pingwin the best, nie opuszczę go
<winter> od 3 tygodni siedzę na windzie
<BlessJah> lukaszg: na sympatie uważaj, bo ci polski 4chan flashmoba spusci
<winter> i ma uptime 13 dni
<BlessJah> czy jak oni tę akcję tam nazwali
<lukaszg> aczkolwiek zmienię chyba "ubranko" z ubu na fedore
<lukaszg> winter, uptime 16d
<winter> na windzie grając?
<winter> bo winda lubi przylagować grę na wysokim uptime
<lukaszg> windy nie widziałem od 2lat i wiosen
<winter> lulz
<BlessJah> winter: nic z tego nie będzie, super laskę na imprezę zapraszasz
<BlessJah> winter: a pieprzysz o grach
<winter> ale ona i tak wyjechała z miasta teraz
<winter> będzie w czwartek po południu
<winter> mam czas na pieprzenie o grach
<BlessJah> tiaaa
<BlessJah> jak o niej nie myslisz to mowie ci, nie masz szans
<winter> rastamanie bez dredów i woli legalizacji
<winter> może tak moze nie ale fajna jest koleżanka
<BlessJah> bo jak Wizard mówił, 80%, więc raczej rozsądna
<BlessJah> nie jakaś dziunia
<BlessJah> winter: rastaman to o mnie?
<BlessJah> hehe
<winter> nie :-(
<winter> o dupie maryny :-(
 * winter słucha se sweet noise
<winter> ale thx for your opinion
<BlessJah> winter: kto by chciał chodzić z wytapetowaną cizią pompowaną lateksem
<winter> no to nie ona
<winter> bo widziałem więcej fotek naprzykłąd
<BlessJah> i bardzo dobrze
<BlessJah> mówie, to Wizardowe 80% to najlepsze co może faceta spotkać
<winter> nie wiem co to
<winter> 805 czego DUSZY??
<BlessJah> chyba że mówimy o playboy'u z dyskoteki albo koksie chodowanym na sterydach
<winter> lulz
<BlessJah> btw: http://blessjah.flog.pl/
<BlessJah> na ile oceniacie?
<winter> 100/100
<winter> kto to
<lukaszg> BlessJah, przymajmniej nie ma włosów 'white' ;)
<BlessJah> winter: erm...
<BlessJah> lukaszg: farbowane?
<lukaszg> .... byle nie white
<lukaszg> jak dla mnie
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> po farbowaniu robią sie odrosty i wogóle
<lukaszg> only brunetki ;)
 * winter otwiera kolejne piwo
<winter> BlessJah: kto to
<BlessJah> są gusta i guściki
<winter> dla ciebie
<BlessJah> winter: mało rozgarniety jesteś
 * winter wygrał już jednego harnasia
<winter> BlessJah: no nie możesz odpowiedzieć
<winter> ?
<BlessJah> nie
<winter> to nie
<winter> w dupie to mam
<winter> fak dla mnie to córka
<lukaszg> winter, Magdalena L16 ;)
<BlessJah> winter: hm... na dzieci trochę za młoda jestem...
<winter> za młoda?
<winter> jeszcze powiedz, że jesteś kobietą
<BlessJah> winter: od jak dawna siedzisz na tym kanale?
<winter> październik?
<winter> listopad
<winter> ?
<winter> jakoś tak
<winter> może to ty lol
<winter> wtedy dopiero bym się zdziwił
<lukaszg> BlessJah, http://www.fotka.pl/profil/blessjah ?!
<BlessJah> lukaszg: kiedyś czeste r znalazł i się cieszył ze to moje
<BlessJah> ale nie moje
<winter> jak warujesz swojego nicka :-(
<winter> BlessJah: ale co to za laska
<BlessJah> co z tego ze na fotce jakis koles zaklada profil z moim nickiem/
<winter> przyznaj się
<BlessJah> co, mam na kazdym mozliwym portalu zakladac konto?
<winter> żartuję
<BlessJah> poza tym moge wyslac i mowic ze moje xD xD xD
<lukaszg> http://www.photoblog.pl/blessjah/ ? :D
<winter> ładniejsi od ciebie?
<BlessJah> tym bardziej ze profil na flogerze trudniej znalezc i jak ktos wpisuje nick w google to mu fotka wyskakuje
<BlessJah> hihi
<BlessJah> lukaszg: omg, tego nie znałam
<lukaszg> BlessJah, chyba to ta sama "buzia" .... ?
<winter> lol
<winter> to faktycznie dziewczyna
<winter> \o/
 * winter odpalił peta
<BlessJah> lukaszg: ta sama?
<BlessJah> blessjah
<BlessJah> Polska » Lubelskie » Metelin
<lukaszg> BlessJah, no nie wiem, ale podobna http://blessjah.flog.pl/wpis/1471777/
<lukaszg> ...chyba...
<BlessJah> ja ci mówię że niepodobna
<winter> rastamanka bez dredów i woli legalizacji
<winter> albo kryptonierastamanka
<BlessJah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWyodOqlzFA
<lukaszg> ok wiem, BlessJah to "ON" nie "ONA" :D
<BlessJah> winter: posłuchaj, może ci to rozjaśni
<winter> właśnie puściłem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHFCEcxnfPo&feature=player_detailpage
<lukaszg> http://www.wykop.pl/link/264991/a-ty-jak-duzo-kulek-mozesz-jednoczesnie-sledzic/#comment-1751903 - końcówka "oszukiwałem" nie "..am"" :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3m5h82t> (at www.wykop.pl)
<winter> kim jest BlessJah
<lukaszg> afk
<BlessJah> winter: czy to ważne kim jestem?
<winter> nie bardzo
<winter> ale już jak taki temat pał
<winter> padł
<winter> mam szwagra rastamana z krastem
<winter> trzedzie dziecko spłodził z moją siostrą
<winter> syn 5 lat i juz niedługo będzie miał dredy
<BlessJah> winter: lepiej powiedz coś więcej o tej swojej lasce
<BlessJah> jak ma na imie?
<winter> po pierwsze to nie jest moja laska
<winter> tylko koleżanka
<BlessJah> ok, musze leciec
<BlessJah> BBL
<lukaszg> tortilla - nawet da sie zjesc jak ktos zrobi ;)
<Admc> ma ktoś tu fedorę 15?
<lukaszg> winter, to jak ma na imię koleżanka?
<winter> ewa
<lukaszg> a, może być :)
<winter> no
<lukaszg> Admc, ja mam w planach dopiero mieć.....
<winter> fedora jest pr0
<Admc> ja właśnie ciągnę, bo chcę zobaczyć jaki sterownik walneli dla mojej karty
<Admc> jak ten z gallium 3d to wywalę od razu iso z dysku
<lukaszg> a ja jestem ciekawy jak sie pracuje z gnome3
<Admc> dupnie
<Admc> trzeba zmienić przyzwyczajenia
<lukaszg> hmm... czyli tylko "wygląda" fajnie?
<Admc> trzeba poczekać z 1-2 lata aby to było używalne
<Admc> tak samo było z KDE4
<Admc> dało się używać od wersji 4.2
<winter> kde nadal nie jest używalne
<Admc> winter, jak masz komputer sprzed 10 lat to nie jesty
<winter> mam sprzed 3
<winter> i nadal jest
<winter> nawet na gentoo
<lukaszg> kde miałem 1x przez pół godziny... tak btw
<Admc> kde i xfce mają teraz szanse na zaistnienie bo gnome się zrypało
<Admc> tak jak gnome zaistniało podczas przełomu kde3->kde4
<Admc> ech, czekam aż jądro 2.6.35 dla mojego telefonu będzie gotowe. Na razie utknąłem na 2.6.29. Jedyny problem który został to ssanie baterii.
<konrad__> jest tu ktos?
<winter> nie
<AsSlowAsHell> haha
<konrad__> mam  pewien problem z linuxem mym
<konrad__> a tutaj są użytkownicy linuxa więc może ktoś mi pomoże
<AsSlowAsHell> tak tak, to pytaj
<konrad__> więc chciałem żeby ktoś mi wyjaśnił krok po kroku jak utworzyć ikonę zamykania systemu taką na pulpicie że klikam na nia i sie zamyka system
<konrad__> wiem że to możliwe
<konrad__> tylko trzeba jakieś komendy w terminalu wpisywać
<konrad__> których nie znam
<AsSlowAsHell> komenda jest shutdown
<konrad__> probowałem i nic
<AsSlowAsHell> a sprubuj shutdown now
<Nerihsa> x_X
<AsSlowAsHell> albo sudo shutdown now
<konrad__> tak to działą
<konrad__> ale chciałem zamykac system nie przez terminal tylko z ikony na pulpicie
<konrad__> hello
<konrad__> AsSlowAsHell jestes?
<Wizard> ping?
<Diabelko> pąg?
<Wizard> przez chwilę zastanawiałem się jak zrobić odpowiednik ę z i
<Nerihsa> kę?
<Wizard> no takie i-ogonek
<Nerihsa> →
<Wizard> ¬¬
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto siedzi na gentoo.pl ?
<foreste> jest aktywny astralsztorm ?
<foreste> potrzebuje wartosci length co mi podawal
<foreste> a archiwum mi wywalilo ;p
<Nerihsa> no jest
<Nerihsa> niby :D
<Nerihsa> d:
<Nerihsa> D:
<foreste> zapytaj go o wartosc length ;d
<m477> kiedydzisaj ten mecz?
<foreste_> 20:45
<Psotnick> aaa niby ten finał ligi mistrzów?
<julek> Wizard: z amerykanskiego serwera
<Psotnick> może mnie ktoś oświecić dlaczego na wielu VPSach w regulaminie napisane jest, że nie można korzystać z sieci IRC?
<Nerihsa> bo trollujesz
<Psotnick> Nerihsa: ale zakładając, że byłbym normalnym człowiekiem ;D
<lukaszg> Psotnick, oni zakładają ze nie ma takich.... ;)
<Psotnick> czyli nikt mi nie powie? :(
<gjm> bo jesteś gupi
<Psotnick> gjm: to, że nie jaram się LM nie znaczy, że jestem głupi
<Psotnick> jakby na boisku było więcej młodych, pięknych, jędrnych i rozebranych cycków to by mnie to jarało ;D
<foreste_> ta kobiety grajace pilke na golasa ;p
<Psotnick> foreste_: miałbyś coś przeciw?
<Psotnick> w ostateczności mogą grać w bieliźnie
<foreste_> nie ;p
<foreste_> kto siedzi na gentoo.pl ? ;p
<foreste_> to prosilbym o spytanie astralsztorm o wartosc length do dsdt
<foreste_> co mi podawal ;]
<Nerihsa> foreste_: masz tam bana?
<Dreadlish> re
<foreste_> ta ^^
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<lisu> re
<Wizard> m477: mecz się skończył
<Wizard> dostali 3:0
<Wizard> a zaczął się o 17, iirc
<Wizard> czy tam o 17:30
<morfeusz888_> mam taki problem. Jak chcę prze konwertować film w winff to pojawia mi się taki komunikat Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<lisu> kurde, burza sie zbliza, a brat mi podwędził foto ;/
<lisu> morfeusz888_: doinstaluj.
<morfeusz888_> jest zainstalowane
<lisu> morfeusz888_: co to jest winff?
<morfeusz888_> lisu, program do konwertowania plików multimedialnych
<lisu> morfeusz888_: tyle to wywnioskowałem z twojego poprzedniego wpisu, pod co to jest? linux? win tfu dows?
<morfeusz888_> lisu, linux a dokładnie Ubuntu 11.04
<Diabelko> ffmpeg\
<lisu> morfeusz888_: a nie lepiej mencoderem przekonwertować?
<morfeusz888_> a jest na to gui ? Bo nie lubię paprać się z tym w konsoli
<Kwpolska> morfeusz888_: gui ssie
<morfeusz888_> Kwpolska, gdyby tak było to by wszyscy jechali z terminali. Ale to rzeczy. Jest na to GUI ?
<Kwpolska> morfeusz888_: poszukaj
<lisu> morfeusz888_: czytaj Kwpolske... jakbys chcial przekonwertować to byś wydał polecenie i po sprawie, a ze chcesz sie bawic... cóż twoja wola.
<Admc> ech
<Admc> shellmix leży
<Admc> gdzie można dostać darmowe konto shellowe?
<foreste_> klatka.org ;p
<lisu> Admc: u administratora. (nie pytaj którego ;)
<lisu> kiedyś dawali na nasza-shellownia.pl, ale chyba serwis lezy, chodz nie wiem.
<lisu> ć
<lisu> rwać nac
<lisu> dobra wyłączam serwery, bo zapowiada się, że dłużej będzie napierdzielać burza, jeszcze zabezpieczeń nie porobiłem
<lisu> narazie ludziska
<Admc> foreste_, dzięki
<webnull> cześć
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<ntat> \o
 * Wizard ziewa
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> no nie ma już czego zainstalować
<ntat> Dreadlish, a co ciekawego instalowałeś?
<Dreadlish> ntat: nic właśnie jeszcze
<ntat> To może free BSD?
<Dreadlish> dalej sie z fbsd pierdolić?
<ntat> a co z nim nie tak
<ntat> ?
<Dreadlish> to że chce mi sie z nim pierdolić i nie chce mi sie z nim pierdolić
<Dreadlish> czyli żal na kwadracie
<ntat> Dreadlish, to nie wiem, skompiluj sobie coś, jak się nudzi:P
<ntat> OO długo się kompiluje, to trochę czasu zejdzie i tak dzień minie:)
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish jak ci sie nudzi, to idź na piwo...
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: tak - pada w kij i na dodatek nie mam z kim
<Dreadlish> poza tym już piłem dzisiaj ;d
<Admc> czy pidgin dobrze obsługuje irc?
<Dreadlish> idk ale pewnotak
<Admc> czy pozwala tylko na podstawowe funkcje
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish, zawsze macie jakieś wymówki... jak pada to pod dach, a ktoś znajomy zawsze sie znajdzie...
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: to najgorsze teraz - najpierw trzeba mieć piwo :D
<Dreadlish> bądź jakikolwike trunek
<ntat> bastetmilo, geeki nie mają znajomych
<ntat> :D
<Dreadlish> a po ten trunek trzeba iść z 1,5km
<Dreadlish> w deszczu
<Dreadlish> :)
<bastetmilo> ntat - ja mam znajomych geeków.
<webnull> Dreadlish: jak nie FBSD to Gentoo może :>
<bastetmilo> :P
<Dreadlish> webnull: jak znajde jakieś ładne cd co ma xzta to funtoo postawie
<ntat> bastetmilo, na nk i fb? :P
<Dreadlish> a wiem!
<Dreadlish> pld
<Dreadlish> :D
<ntat> o pld może być
<bastetmilo> ntat, na nk nie. Ale mój facet jest geekiem... wiec sie liczy.
<ntat> sam kiedyś chciałem sobie go przetestować
<Dreadlish> fi9o: będzie na stałe :)
<Dreadlish> fajny mam zasilacz
<Dreadlish> robi mi za podstawke pod monitor :D
<ntat> ostatnio wymieniałem wiatraczek w bardzo starym laptopie i pierwszy raz się spotkałem z mechaniczną zmianą taktowania procka - trzeba odpowiednio ustawić 6 czy 8 przełączników;)
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> coś młody jesteś :D
<ntat> Dreadlish, może raczej mniej doświadczony;)
<ntat> Jesli chodzi o rozbieranie
<ntat> starych  komputerów:)
<Dreadlish> u mnie najstarszy to 486 :D
<Dreadlish> niezbyt na chodzie
<Dreadlish> ale jakby wział kogoś kto to zna to może by coś było z tego
<Dreadlish> mam nawet 32mb ramu do tego w 4 kościach
<ntat> no ten, którego rozbierałem, też miał 32
<ntat> ale w dwóch:)
<ntat> Poza tym, miał zainstalowanego windows, który po uruchomieniu wykorzystywał 46 z 32 MB pamięci:)
<Dreadlish> zasilacz jest jak mój laptop 2x i o grubości ~12cm
<ntat> Win98
<Dreadlish> taki ciężarek 2kg
<Dreadlish> gz.
<Dreadlish> kto na tym 98 instaluje ?
<ntat> Nie wiem, takiego sotałem
<ntat> *dostałem
<Dreadlish> hy
<ntat> Ale najciekawsze to ma głośniki - jak grają na maksa, to słychać, jakby koś słuchał muzyki na słuchawkach oddalonych o 2 metry od ucha
<ntat> Piękne brzmienie...
<Admc> czy pidgin ma domyślnie obsługę protokołu gg 8.0 czy trzeba coś doinstalować?
<Dreadlish> może w poniedziałek w ramach relaksu zainstaluje coś na 64mb p200mHz?
<ntat> Za to ta technologia wykorzystywała już wbudowany mikrofon w obudowę
<Dreadlish> Admc: ma
<Admc> ok,
<Admc> dzięki
<Admc> gdzieś przeczytałem że obsługuje tylko gg 7.0
<Dreadlish> stare wersje tak
<Admc> mam 2.7.11, styknie?
<firemark> a kadu to co?\
<foreste_> A  TL EN PIES ?
<ntat> kadu piękne jest
<ntat> :)
<Admc> używam kadu ale chcę mieć teraz wszystko w jednym
<morfeusz888_> ja mam Pidgina
<Admc> dlaczego nie działa mi gtalk w pidgnie?
<Admc> w kadu też nie działał
<Admc> jedyne miejsce gdzie mi działa to stroma www i aplikacja w androidzie
<morfeusz888_> może owe aplikacje niezbyt poprawnie obsługują to coś
<Admc> o, teraz działa
<Admc> dziwne
<ntat> Admc, jest w Kadu możliwość skonfigurowania gtalk
<Admc> xD
<ntat> :.
<Admc> kadu łączy się, łączy i dupa
<Admc> nie działa xmpp
<Admc> LOL
<Admc> napisałem sam do siebie i kadu się wywaliło
<TheNumb> Admc: ficzer
<Admc> mają to naprawić a 0.10.0
<foreste_> Nerihsa: jest eraz astralstorm ?
<foreste_> potrzebuje zawartosci dsdt langth
<TheNumb> foreste_: po 19 jeszcze był, ale później się nie odezwał
<foreste_> moze ma ktos logi
<foreste_> kiedy mi podawal wartosc length
<Admc> jak można ustawić różny status dla różnych sieci w pidginie?
<Admc> bo nie mogę tego znaleźć
<TheNumb> Admc: do tego chyba jest wtyczka potrzebna
<Admc> a jak się nazywa?
<TheNumb> Admc: dunno, strzelam.
<TheNumb> Ja nie widziałem takiej opcji w piździnie.
<Admc> niby jest
<Admc> ktoś kiedyś o tym pisał
<Admc> niby jest już gnome 3 a gdm dalej wygląda jak kupa
<Admc> już nawet ekran logowania w win xp wygląda lepiej
 * Enlik kompiluje sobie Psi+ i końca nie widać.
<TheNumb> Enlik: kompiluj gcc albo qt-webkit, dopiero wtedy nie widać końca...
<Enlik> Ta…
<Enlik> Ale z tym już jakieś pół h mi się mieli na kalkulatorze
<Enlik> ;P
<Admc> wie ktoś jak zainstalować windows 3.11 na dosboxie
<Admc> ?
<bastetmilo> Admc a na cholere ci win 3.11?
<Wizard> Admc: nie wiem, instalowałem tylko na dos 6.22
<Admc> bastetmilo, żeby mieć pasjansa na telefonie ;P
<Admc> bo wyszedł całkiem sprawny port dosboxa na androida
<Enlik> To tak jak mi kiedyś nauczycielka powiedziała - jakoś tak: tak jakbym z Wrocławia do Gdańska jechał przez Berlin
<Enlik> I że benzyny może zabraknąć
<Enlik> (nie było to głupie w tamtym kontekście)
<SeViq> Admc, Klondike
<Admc> ten z windowsa jest lepszy!
<Admc> a nie jakaś podróba
<SeViq> ^^
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> 1st
<Enlik> 2nd
<Wizard> eh, coś mi ten netbeans jednak niekoniecznie działa tak, jakbym chciał
<Wizard> może to przez ratpoison?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-29
<denysonique> Wizard: używaj vima
<m477> o/
<TheNumb> .
<m477> ;)
<m477> spalem 10h i sie nie wyspalem :(((
<Nerihsa> spalem 6h i sie wyspalem :O
<TheNumb> Spałem 10h i się nie wyspałem.
<m477> dzwonie na psy
<TheNumb> m477: a ja na koty
<m477> ;)
<TheNumb> PyPy - nie ma to jak interpreter pythona naklepany w pythonie...
<m477> ?
<TheNumb> http://wz2100.net/
<TheNumb> Grał ktoś w to?
<m477> gry sa dla dzieci :(
<TheNumb> Przypomina trochę Earth 2150.
<m477> hm
<m477> a ja nie mam co jesc :(
<m477> 1st o/
<TheNumb> m477: poebao?
<m477> troche tak
<m477> dj tsunami]
<m477> przeciez nikt nie obiecywal nam ze bedzie latwo ;)
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Desechante/21gE2x?src=5
<m477> wtf?
<TheNumb> Starego śmiecia zachciało mi się słuchać :<
<m477> ;/
<TheNumb> Zaraz coś jeszcze wygrzebię.
<m477> =)
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Desechante/21gE2x?src=5
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> Kwrrr... nie skopiowało ;/
<gjm> Bry
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Yarabi/2DFpAM?src=5
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Magic+Key/3CoeFK?src=5
<TheNumb> Spammmm :3
 * TheNumb nie ma co robić i czyta changeloga do kernela 2.6.39
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Sweet+Dreams+are+Made+Of+This+/3D8GMQ?src=5
<pajtoniv> 09:26 < TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Sweet+Dreams+are+Made+Of+This+/3D8GMQ?src=5
<pajtoniv> 09:31 -!- uzyrafa [~1488@public6487.xdsl.centertel.pl] has quit [Ping timeout:
<pajtoniv>           258 seconds]
<pajtoniv>  [09:31] [pajtoniv(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu-pl(+CPcnt)] [Act: 7,8]
<pajtoniv> [#ubuntu-pl]
<pajtoniv> No, sry za flood, zaznaczylo mi sie za duzo.
<TheNumb> :3
<pajtoniv> Ale IMO Sweet Dreams - umm
<TheNumb> pajtoniv: putty?
<gjm> pussy
<pajtoniv> Na wirtualce.
<pajtoniv> Za wczesna pora, zebym terminal budzil
<TheNumb> pajtoniv: to zassij nutty, ma klikalne linki.
<pajtoniv> Az zobacze.
<pajtoniv> Mhm, wypas.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Jak by nawet kolory wyrazniejsze.
<TheNumb> Om nom nom nom... Ładnie wygląda KDE 4.7
<TheNumb> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-3-0-could-be-out-in-July-1248294.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3d9d7ct> (at www.h-online.com)
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> powiatać
<nox1> Sieć Windows "Zamontowanie położenia nie jest możliwe
<nox1> Uzyskanie listy udziałów z serwera się nie powiodło" dlaczego wczoraj dzialalo?
<Nerihsa> bo byl parzysty dzien
<Dreadlish> o/
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<lisu> sześć
<gjm> sześć sześć sześć
<Enlik|> Słońce
<gjm> Enlik|: w piątek też tak mówiłem. a obudziłem się cały mokry i w ketchupie
<Enlik|> Nie groź mi!
<nox1> Mac OS X dziala tylko na komputerach  appla?
<morfeusz888_> nox1, i na pecetach z Intelem, ale za niedługo się to zmieni
<piotrlee_> Witam,
<morfeusz888_> cze
<piotrlee_> mam problem z zaladowaniem Facebooka, po wypelnieniu informacji i wcisnieciu rejestruj nic sie nie dzieje .. usuwalem ciasteczka i niestety nic to nie dalo. to samo dzieje sie na FF oraz G Chrome, obecnie posiadam swierzo zainstalowanego ubuntu 11.04
<piotrlee_> czy ktos mial podobny problem juz ma jakis pomysl ? z gory dzieki
<morfeusz888_> Flashe i inne pierdoły poinstalowane ?
<gjm> widocznie to nie twoje przeznaczenie
<piotrlee_> juz = lub ;)
<piotrlee_> tak flash i java zainstalowane
<morfeusz888_> łączysz się przez jakieś proxy ?
<piotrlee_> nie
<morfeusz888_> może serwer nie wyrabia
<morfeusz888_> spróbuj przez operę jeszcze
<piotrlee_> ok brb
<piotrlee> Morfeusz888, niestety opera ma ten sam problem
<morfeusz888_> od ile dni próbujesz się zarejestrować
<piotrlee> od wczoraj
<morfeusz888_> albo im serwery nawalają, albo coś zrypali w formularzu, albo nie wiem
<piotrlee> mam tez inne konto, jeste mw stanie sie na nie zalogowac ale po np kliknieciu w edycje konta znow jest zawias
<morfeusz888_> to nie wiem
<piotrlee> ok, dziek iza checi w kazdym razie :)
<morfeusz888_> spoko :)
<m477> i lold three times ago :)
<szymon_> witam
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> panowie, dysk mi chrobocze. jakim programem sprawdze czy nie dzieje sie z nim cos niedobrego?
<gjm> RuskiKlucz ver. 0.0.1 CRACKED
<szymon_g> "Presto reduced the update size by 80% (from 64 M to 13 M)." ← i jak tu tego nie lubic ;)
<BlessJah> szymon_g: kto, co?
<szymon_g> :)? BlessJah
<szymon_g> dzizas, ale to gowienko piszczy. wiedzialem ze musze z tym uwazac :|
<BlessJah> szymon_g: który presto, bo google dosyć obszerne wyniki zwraca
<szymon_g> to jest wtyczka do yuma :)
<szymon_g> `g yum presto
<Przekliniak> szymon_g: Features/Presto - FedoraProject: <http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/FeaturePresto>
<szymon_g> deltarpm chyba SuSE zaczal uzywac pierwszy (jeszcze zanim OpenSUSE powstalo)
<BlessJah> i jak to działa?
<szymon_g> sciaga sie roznica miedzy stara (zainstalowana) paczka a nowsza
<szymon_g> dzieki temu ogranicza sie ilosc sciagnietych danych
<szymon_g> ale za to instalacja ich jest nieco bardziej cpu-zerna niz zwykla (choc i tak na nie-muzealnych kompach roznicy nie odczujesz)
<szymon_g> raz uzyskalem nawet 94% oszczednosci :P
<szymon_g> ale z reguly jest to jakies 70-80%
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> tego w pacmanie brakuje
<szymon_g> z tym ze taki np kernel musi byc dociagniety "normalnie"
<BlessJah> no jajko jak jajko
<szymon_g> no, w rolling release takie cos to byloby bardzo wygodne
<szymon_g> susel jescze to obsluguje ofc
<gjm> ciekawe czy do apt'a jest takie cuś? o.O
<szymon_g> niby jest tam cos z deb paczkami takiego, ale to tylko "niby"
<BlessJah> zasadniczo... to nie byłby chyba duży problem żeby coś takiego zrobić
<szymon_g> to wymaga konfiguracji na glebszym poziomie niz apt/aptitude
<szymon_g> BlessJah, wez pod uwage, ze to nie wymaga starszych pakietow, tj. moga byc tylko zainstalowane, nie musza byc przechowywane paczki gdzies w /var etc
<BlessJah> szymon_g: jesli chodzi o zrobienie tego dla ludzi, to tak, delty na rozpakowanej paczce
<BlessJah> szymon_g: ale dla siebie myślałbym raczej nad deltami binarnych paczek trzymanych w cache
<BlessJah> ściagałbym i udostepnial sobie na jakims shellu z rozsadnym laczem i dyskiem
<szymon_g> no, to byloby latwiejsze do zrobienia. ale i tak byloby to, ze tak powiem, polowiczne rozwiazanie
<szymon_g> (w porownianiu do delta rpm)
<BlessJah> nom
<Enlik> Sabayon od jakiegos czasu obsluguje to, ale wymaga trzymania starszych w /var  ztcw
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> paczka to tar.xz
<BlessJah> zaraz sprawdze co sie kryje w srodku
<BlessJah> bo rozpakowywanie i delta wnetrznosci to tez jest rozsadne rozwiazanie
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie, z pacmanem bedzie ciezko delty rozpakowane trzymac
<BlessJah> whoah, nie, nie udało się
<szymon_g> ... jestes zaskoczony ;)?
<szymon_g> btw, powie mi ktos- o co chodzi z tym gadaniem ze pod linuchem fonty sa gorzej wyswietlane niz pod winda? szczerze mowiac, bardziej mi sie linuchowe podobaja (w porownaniu do win7)
<firemark> szymon_g: to zależy od ekranu i ustawienia
<firemark> wyświetlania czcionki
<Enlik> Jest jakiś niedawno wygasły patent coś-tam-robiący, czego Linux, przyn. niektore dystrybucje nie używały i stąd niby mniej piknie wyglądały
<Enlik> Może być coś zw. z tym
<Caemyr> szymon_g: widze kwestia gustu
<Caemyr> ja na linuksowe nie moge patrzec
<szymon_g> Enlik, patent wygasl w tym miesiacu, na freetype pewne funkcje. ale i tak wiekszosc dystrybucji miala to w repach non-free
<Caemyr> firemark: ClearType
<jacekowski> cleartype
<szymon_g> freetype, cleartype, jeden pies ;)
<Caemyr> nie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to inne rzeczy
<jacekowski> ale cleartype ma tylko znaczenie jak masz lcd
<Enlik> Mhm
<firemark> na crt to jest bez sensu
<firemark> ale kto w dzisiejszych czasach jeszcze uzywa z crt?
<Caemyr> ktos z was ma jeszcze CRT?
<Enlik> Caemyr jak zwykle z odsieczą
<Caemyr> graficy
<Caemyr> chyba
<Caemyr> i to hardkorowi
<BlessJah> ja mam crt
<ntat> ja mam
<Caemyr> a uzywacie?
<szymon_g> jacekowski, pod winda moje czcionki wydaja sie rozmazane. w ustawieniach moge ustawic je na jeszcze bardziej rozmazane (mowie o standardowych czcionkach i o standardowym menadzerze ustawien /czyta: bez grzebania w rejestrze etc/)
<ntat> do starego kompa używam
<szymon_g> Caemyr, niekoniecznie hardkorowi- wystarczy, ze masz stary dobrej klasy crt i jego wymiana na lcd moze byc nieoplacalna (bo powierzchnia biurka tania jest)
<szymon_g> kurde, 23 minuty i 19% powierzchni hdd jest sprawdzona dopiero :|
<BlessJah> uzywam
<szymon_g> *sprawdzone
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> kto tego atxa robił?
<Dreadlish> chyba jakiś walony chinol
<termi> kurde szoda ze PS na linux nie chodzi
<termi> bym wywalil windowsa w pistu
<TheNumb> termi: photoshop?
<firemark> termi: chodzi ale kulawo
<firemark> termi: do przyzwyczajenia
<termi> no wlasnie wiem
<termi> ze kulawo
<termi> nie moge sie przyzwyczaic
<termi> :)
<termi> a w ogole to pod wrazeniem jestem odzyskiwania danych z linux
<termi> komenda photo cos tam nie pamietam juz :)
<lisu> kurde, co zrobić, jak mi w unity wcięło zegarek?
<jacekowski> photorec
<jacekowski> termi: to dziala na kazdym systemie
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> ludzi nie ma
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: masz jakieś porządne source wartości kondensatorów w atxach?
<Matan[M]> http://www.nomusk.pl/pokaz,2499,Wiesz_ze_uzywam_Arch_Linux.html
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: pomarańczka
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: zalezy to tylko od zasilacza
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: a nie ma jakichś takich "uniwersalnych" lub sth
<Dreadlish> bo mam jakiegoś chunola i nie chce mi sie dawać kolejnej stówki tylko z powodu dwóch wybulonych kondensatorów
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to wymienie wszystkie jak leci
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wkladasz jakiekolwik
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ktore to sa kondensatory?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wejsciowe wygladzajace?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> one gdzieś właśnie na wyjściu są
<Dreadlish> i dureń jeszcze mi 12v nie trzyma
<Dreadlish> tlyko leży koła 11.8V
 * m477 euforia_programisty
<m477> oczym mowa
<m477> winter: co to za mecz teraz nakurwia?
<Wizard> bu
<Wizard> żyje ktoś?
<mati75> nie
 * Matan[M] jest zombie
 * Wizard wyciąga uzi
<Wizard> no to się zabawimy :>
<gjm> co? ptaszka se odstrzelisz?
<Wizard> nie, zombi
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: skrzyp skrzyp trollownia skrzyp
<gjm> Dreadlish: ?
<Dreadlish> gjm: ludzie działający for trollownia
<gjm> nie qmam cie koles :D
<Dreadlish> jeszcze jednego człowieka na trollownie
<Dreadlish> ale chyba tu nie żyje
<Dreadlish> on chyba żyje na fajsbukju
<Wizard> failbooku?
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: dlaczego zbierasz trolli i abuserów?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: bo jest fajnie?
<Diabelko> Niebardzo.
<Dreadlish> biba impreza/kijwieco
<Diabelko> Tak, biba impreza.
<Diabelko> Freenode IRC party.
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Dreadlish> a po polsku - nudzi mi sie w jik
<Dreadlish> s/jik/kij/
<Wizard> Dreadlish: napisz jakiś program, albo popraw
<Wizard> łatkę zrób
<Dreadlish> narazie to wrzucam firefoxa
<Dreadlish> z nudów se gentoo zainstalowałem
<termi> dziewczyne poderwij
<termi> bzyknij
<termi> itd itp
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ja nie używam gentoo
<Wizard> od czasu kiedy miałem ten okropny koszmar
<Dreadlish> tzn. funtoo
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: znajdź dziewczynę może
<Diabelko> to niegłupi pomysł
<gjm> albo chłopaka, jak wolisz
<Diabelko> Nie jesteśmy aż tak tolerancyjni.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> pany, pamięta ktoś, jak się nazywa taka lista okien w kde 4, co tylko jedą ikonę dla wszystkich okien wyświetla? :>
<gjm> pamiętamy [*]
<gjm> :D
<DaZ> Wizard: ze taki dock?
<DaZ> czy nie rozumiem >:
<Wizard> no, że taki dock
<DaZ> no to jest stask, smooth-tasks i flexible tasks
<DaZ> to ostatnie najfajniejsz chyba :f
<Wizard> smooth tasks ssie
<Wizard> flexible nie ma w squeeze
<Wizard> stasks też nie
<DaZ> bo stasks chyba zdechło
<DaZ> no nic, masz przesrane wiec >:
<Wizard> poużywam trochę tego smooth
<lisu> yes yes yes
 * lisu uzyskał zaskakujące wyniki badań pewnego układu.
<lisu> ... ale po dawce alkoholu pewne wyniki mogą ulegać wypaczeniu, więc jutro jeszcze raz przebadam.
<lisu> adios
<ntat> Packard-Bell SE/R LU.BPQ0D.020 INTEL (869), Acer A0D 255 LU.SDE0D.210 PII INTEL (999), Toshiba NB550D-10JPIIToshiba NB550D AMD C30 250GB (1099), ASUS 1001PX-BLK162S PII INTEL N450 (969)
<ntat> Ktoś miał może z ktrymś z powyższych do czynienia i może ewentualnie coś powiedzieć?
<ntat> :)
<ntat> To są moje typy, wszystkie w granicach ok 1000 PLN
<ntat> Toshiba jest nawet fajna, bo ma bluetootha i wifi razem ale za to 1,2 GHz i to jednordzeniowy
<ntat> Pozostałem już są dwu
<SeViq> ntat, to sa netbooki?
<ntat> SeViq, tak
<SeViq> ile cali?
<ntat> 10
<ntat> dokładnie 10.1
<SeViq> ntat, ale jak cos to ja nie mialem doswiadczenia z nimi
<Quintasan> orientuje sie ktos w wynikach memtesta?
<ntat> Potrzebuje mobilny komputer
<SeViq> w sumie z zadnymi netbookami
<SeViq> wole swojego notebooka
<ntat> z dobrą baterią, prockiem dwurdzeniowym
<SeViq> po co ci netbook? :F
<ntat> No i te 10,1 cala to maks, żeby więcej miejsca nie zajmował
<ntat> w nawias to cena z MediaMarketu:)
<ntat> SeViq, do pracy
<SeViq> ale czemu netbook?
<ntat> bo teraz noszę ze sobą Laptopa bez baterii z zasilaczem
<Dreadlish> SeViq: a czemu nie?
<ntat> ciężkie to
<ntat> ;)
<SeViq> Dreadlish, nie pasuja mi te malutkie klawiaturki
<ntat> No i na kablu cały czas
<Dreadlish> SeViq: ja sie przyzwyczaiłem
<Dreadlish> a nawet mi lepiej na mniejszej
<Dreadlish> mniej sie myle
<SeViq> ja nie ogarniam przesiadania sie na jaki kolwiek inny rozmiar klawiatury jak na swojej pisze dlugo
<ntat> Dreadlish, a Ty, jakiego masz?
<SeViq> chyba ze sie pernamentie przesiadam
<Dreadlish> ntat: asus eee 1015pe
<Dreadlish> nie polecam
<Dreadlish> gniazdo do dupy
<Dreadlish> i do dupy sie go rozbiera
<Dreadlish> i do dupy z gwarancją
<SeViq> :D
<ntat> Dreadlish, gniazdo czego?
<Dreadlish> ntat: ac
<ntat> Nie planuję rozbierać nowego netbooka
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> Dreadlish, no to chyba raczej szczegół z tym AC
<Dreadlish> gniazdo do ładowarki to szczegół?
<ntat> Jak Ci się go używa i ile kosztuje?
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> używa mi sie gut
<Dreadlish> kupiłem go za 1200zł
<ntat> Dreadlish, nie wiem co masz na myśli "do dupy"
<Dreadlish> prócz tego nieszczęsnego gniazda ładowania
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> ntat: ma taki mały zasrany bolczyk, który łatwo ułamać
<ntat> aa
<Dreadlish> i tego nie biorą na gwarancje już
<ntat> co masz w środku?
<SeViq> kielbase, chleb...
<SeViq> :D
<ntat> I jaki system sobie zainstalowałeś?:)
<Dreadlish> siedze na archu
 * SeViq czlowiek suchar
<ntat> Dreadlish, Gnome czy Unity?
<Dreadlish> AWESOME
<Dreadlish> nie obrażaj mnie
<ntat> Bo tak się już obawiam Unity, jak sobie kupię netbooka, ale to chyba nieuchronne, na tak małym ekranie
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - ja na tym nawet kde3.5 potrafiłem obsłużyć
<Dreadlish> więc nie jest źle
<Dreadlish> rozdziałka dobija przy dużych oknach
<Dreadlish> 1024x600
<ntat> Jaki proc?
<Dreadlish> 1.6ghz d550 chyba
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> n450
<ntat> ile rdzeni?
<Dreadlish> coś mi sie powaliło z celeronem d
<Dreadlish> 1 rdzeń
<Dreadlish> ht
<Dreadlish> na 2 wątki
<ntat> hyper treading
<ntat> ah, dzisiaj sobie po sklepie chodziłem i oglądałem lapki. Sprawdzałem, jakie procki mają eh...;)
<ntat> Taki jeden Samsung za 4 000 - 8 rdzeniowy
<ntat> eh;)
<ntat> A tu człowiek na jednym się męczy;)
<foreste> czesc
<ntat> cześć
<ntat> hm, a tak w ogóle to jaka jest różnica pomiędzy prockiem dwurdzeniowym a ht?
<ntat> Ten i ten przelicza dwa różne procesy na raz
<Caemyr> ntat: dwa rdzenie to dwa rdzenie
<Caemyr> zdublowane jednostki obliczeniowe
<Caemyr> a HT robi ci z jednego fizycznego rdzenia, dwa wirtualne
<Caemyr> ciekaw jestem jak wyglada skalowanie zadan na HT
<Caemyr> jak bardzo rozni sie wydajnosc jednego rdzenia fizycznego od jednego rdzenia HT na tymze fizycznym
<ntat> Np. jak liczę BOINC na HT to dwa zadania na raz, czyli tak samo, jak na dwurdzeniowym ale niestety nie mam porównania, jak to wypada na dwurdzeniowym
<ntat> a proc to p4 2,4 GHz
<Caemyr> nie nie
<Caemyr> P4 nie ma HT tylko jakas popierdolke
<Caemyr> myslalem ze mowisz o serii Core
<ntat> nie
<Caemyr> zapomnij o HT w P4
<Caemyr> wylacz jesli sie da
<ntat> dlaczego popierdułkę?
<Caemyr> bo przez to P4 jest kompletnym badziewiem
<ntat> Co prawda chyba pierwsze ht, jakie wchodziły ale jednak;)
<Caemyr> kompletnym
<ntat> Caemyr, tzn?
<Caemyr> tzn moj AMD Barton 1.8ghz rozwalal P4 3.2
<Caemyr> z 10-15% zapasem, na stockowej aplikacji
<Caemyr> przeliczam na wydajnosc z cpu
<Caemyr> oczywiscie
<Caemyr> na optymalizowanych SETI roznica byla jeszcze wyrazniejsza
<ntat> Caemyr, etam, komp kupowany pare lat temu, więc nie ma co narzekać
<ntat> to były czasy win XP jeszcze
<Caemyr> czyli w tym czasie co P4 3.2Ghz robil na obu "rdzeniach" 2 WU
<ntat> gdzie 512 MB ramu to standard
<Caemyr> moj barton, taktowany niemal o polowe nizej - robil 2.1 WU
<Caemyr> na optymalizowanych aplikacjach bylo jeszcze gorzej dla P4
<ntat> Caemyr, ja Ci powiem, że kiedyś nie miałem porównania do innych więc brałem tego i jakoś całkiem nieźle dawał radę
<ntat> w sumie daje po dziś dzień:)
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMTdr026bZU
<ntat> na tym sobie dżoja kiedyś połamałem;)
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> bastetmilo: o/
<buharin> hej, mam problem jak stworzyłem siec ad hoc ale bez hasla bo z haslem cos nie chce dzialac i chce zobaczyc kto z nia jest polaczony jaka jest komenda narzedzie?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Dreadlish> buharin: do adhoca może być podpięta tylko jedna osoba
<Dreadlish> z tego co wiem
<buharin> Dreadlish, czyli kto pierwszy ten lepszy
<Ciaho_> a mi sie wydaje ze moze wiecej
<Caemyr> nie
<Caemyr> nie mozna
<Caemyr> Ciaho_: z zasady ad-hoc to polaczenie 1->1
<buharin> a jak podejrzec ip tego co sie polaczyl albo mac
<buharin> ?
<pajtoniv> Wszystko zalezy od firmware sprzetu.
<pajtoniv> Active connections/clients.
<pajtoniv> etc etc etc
<Ciaho_> jak masz siec ad-hoc to inne kompy też mogą sie dołączyć
<Ciaho_> czemu by nie
<buharin> pajtoniv, mozna konkretniej gdzie to jest
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> adhoc to siec p2p
<jacekowski> i moze byc wiecej niz 1 klient
<jacekowski> jedyna roznica ze nie ma access pointa
<Ciaho_> nom
<mati75> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-21
<uh> przez tych transformersów zaspałem. :P
<panx1> hehz
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<uh> bry
<m477> ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<uh> list przewozowy 52262561 20.04 odbiór/1 - jaka faktura
<uh> nie to okno :/
<AaaA_> uh: oczywiście zapłacimy
<bastetmilo> Co tam słychać ludzie pracy?
<bastetmilo> Ja dziś przejmuję projekt :>
<bastetmilo> Dobra. Mam takie pytanie... Coś z GUI do gita? Coś jest godnego polecenia dla Ubuntu?
<sauevaem> unity
<bastetmilo> co unity?
<drakhan> bastetmilo, sprawdź git-gui
<drakhan> albo git-cola
<bastetmilo> drakhan: ok, sprawdzam cole
<ftpd> O, mam ćmiki z Filipin.
<drakhan> indonezyjskie są dobre.
<ftpd> Paliłem z Laosu.
<ftpd> Z Indonezji nie.
<panx1> a paliliście z Izraelskie ?? - bardzo dobre ;)
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Przychodzi człowiek rano do pracy, chory, z zapchanym nosem, a tu mu jakieś od razu ' ??' walą.
<ftpd> Dlaczego istniejemy :(
<bastetmilo> Ty to jesteś. Tak z samego rana zadawać takie trudne pytania.
<Wizard> Cześć, nieroby.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To nie ludzie, to wilki :(
<Wizard> Lucid przeżył aktualizację. Zapiszcie.
<ftpd> Wizard: Noted. Dissmissed.
<Wizard> ftpd, Prosiłem cię o coś.
<bastetmilo> Ja dziś przyniosłam granat do pracy. :)
<bastetmilo> Z okazji poniedziałku,
<Wizard> Taki owoc?
<ftpd> Ble, zły bind.
<Wizard> Ręce opadajo.
<ftpd> No co, 'bind' też złe?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no przecież, że nie cytrynkę ;)
<ftpd> Jak brzmi 'złe przypisanie klawisza'?
<Wizard> Dobrze brzmi.
<ftpd> Pozwolę sobie mieć odmienne zdanie.
<Wizard> Tymczasem kultura osobista przewiduje, że jeśli ktoś uważa coś za obraźliwe, to się stara tego nie robić.
<ftpd> Uważasz słowo 'bind' za obraźliwe?
<ftpd> He he.
<Wizard> Nie odwracaj kota ogonem.
<Wizard> Uważam wtrącenia z angielskiego za uwłaczające moim uszom.
<Wizard> Prosiłem cię również, żebyś tak do mnie nie pisał.
<ftpd> Wizard: Doprawdy, to dość głupia fanaberia. Ale w porządku, masz prawo do dowolnych takich. Polecam zatem /help ignore, bo tak średnio chce mi się przejmować czymś tak mało istotnym.
<ftpd> Oczywiście zawsze możesz mnie zbanować, chociaż to już byłoby BARDZO dziwne.
<Wizard> Nie zrobię tego, gdyż wiem, że to dziwna fanaberia.
<panx1> Błąd wejścia/wyjścia. lol...
<Wizard> Niedługo nie będę się mógł dogadać we własnym kraju.
<panx1> Błąd podczas pobierania informacji o pliku "/media/Dysak1": Błąd wejścia/wyjścia.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nadal zatem uważam, że /ignore będzie dla Ciebie najlepsze. O ile mogę postarać się nie pisać w ten sposób zwracając się konkretnie do Ciebie, nie potrafię zagwarantować, że w stosunku do innych będę o tym pamiętał.
<panx1> czyżby zaś nwy dysk padł?
<ftpd> O, patrz.
<panx1> nowy*
<ftpd> Wizard: To właśnie wynik prze-polskich tłumaczeń wszystkiego. Wejścia/wyjścia brzmi po prostu śmiesznie. input/output już mniej, bo chociaż znaczy to samo, jest po zagranicznemu i łatwiej przełknąć.
<ftpd> Tak samo, jak 'maszyna ma wąskie gardło wydajności - przytykają się iowy'. Jak to powiedzieć bez angielskiego wtrącenia?
<ftpd> przytykają się we/wy-wy?
<panx1> Błąd wejścia/wyjścia podczas czytania /dev/sdb - ludzie nowy dysk..... -.- niech go kulki biją....
<ftpd> panx1: Może Ci się filesystem popsuł tylko.
<panx1> ftpd, a może nie powinien się popsuć? :P
<ftpd> Filesystem może się popsuć zawsze i wszędzie.
<ftpd> Wiek dysku nie ma tutaj za wielkiego znaczenia.
<panx1> 2 dni od partycjonowania ? /dev/sdb: nierozpoznana etykieta dysku  heh
<ftpd> Zrób tara wszystkiego na tej partycji, pojedź ją mkfs
<ftpd> I się powtórzy, to znaczy, że rzeczywiście dysk.
<ftpd> A jak nowy, to na gwarancję.
<ftpd> (Brzmi jak Seagate :P)
<panx1> nie... cawior jakiś czy jakoś takoś
<panx1> ftpd, mam w google wpisać" Jak zrobić tara dysku i pojechać go mkfs" ?? jak nie wiem co  i jak? :P
<panx1> aa dobra..
<ftpd> panx1: Nie przeczytałem, co napisałeś, bo użyłeś debilnego ' ??'.
<panx1> chodzi chyba o dd?
<panx1> aha :)
<panx1> ftpd, tar dysku czyli backup tak?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> tar rzeczy.
<ftpd> Żeby je sobie odłożyć na bok.
<ftpd> Po co dd?
<ftpd> dd zwalonego systemu plików to średnio mądry pomysł.
<ftpd> Nie znasz narzędzia 'tar'?
<panx1> nie było mi jeszcze pisane go używać.
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Ech.
<ftpd> Ale w CV sobie wpisujesz 'znajomość linuksa', nie?
<panx1> Nie xD
<ftpd> panx1: Nie przeczytałem, co napisałeś, bo użyłeś debilnego 'xD'.
<panx1> ja nawet nie wpisuje znajomości obsługi komputera.
<panx1> po co mam wpisywać coś czego nie potrafię w 100
<panx1> %
<panx1> tar- to te narzędzie do kompresji danych, tak?
<panx1> Przykłady: tar -cf archive.tar foo bar  # utworzenie archive.tar z plików foo i bar
<panx1> to mówi tar -help
<ftpd> No tak.
<ftpd> To teraz użyj tego narzędzia, żeby zgrać sobie wszystkie dane, które się uda z partycji z rozwalonym filesystemem.
<ftpd> Bo jak ją pojedziesz mkfs, stracisz te dane.
<panx1> czyli tar -cf /home/user/archive.tar /dev/sdb powinno starować
<panx1> i zadziałać.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Nir bardzo.
<panx1> tar: Usunięcie początkowego `/' z nazw plików < a nic nie usuwa - czyżby śmiesznie tłumaczenie.
<ftpd> Omujborze.
 * Wizard opluł monitor.
<ftpd> Robi tara z device.
<ftpd> Omujborze.
<panx1> a z czego mam robić?
<Wizard> Z katalogu, gdzie masz to zamontowane.
<ftpd> panx1: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/pl
<Wizard> ROTFL.
<ftpd> To naprawdę nie jest system dla Ciebie.
<panx1> ftpd, a ja wiem... używam go z rok i więcej i zwykle nie mam żądnych problemów ;]
<ftpd> Tak, widzimy.
<panx1> po za sterami z skanera - rozwiązane, iiiiii więcej błędów nie było
<panx1> ftpd, z czego mam tara robić jak dysk jest nie widoczny kompletnie, tj nie istniały partycje :P
<panx1> znaczy partycje są nie widoczne, sorki
<panx1> dysk jest.
<ftpd> Uff.
 * bastetmilo nie przypuszczała, że kiedyś będzie musiała użyć strtolower 
<Wizard> A co to?
<Wizard> Chociaż sądząc po niezorientowanym obiektowo API oraz gównianej nazwie funkcji, to pewnie PHP.
<Wizard> ftpd, Jeszcze raz taki link i wylatujesz.
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak gdzie indziej, ale tutaj się nóbów głaszcze.
<Wizard> Albo z nimi nie gada,
<ftpd> A ja chcę w tinyfugue funkcję, która pozwoli mi dzielić string z ustawionym delimiterem.
<ftpd> Nie znacie przypadkiem?
<ftpd> Wizard: Przyjąłem do wiadomości.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tak, to PHP i ta fukcja zamienia duże na małe litery.
<Wizard> Naprawdę? :P
<Wizard> Myślałem, że robi pranie ;)
<Wizard> Poza tym, "wielkie na małe litery". Duże litery to są jak sobie czcionkę zwiększysz.
<bastetmilo> Dobrze. Wielkie.
<ftpd> Da się ustawić umask per katalog?
<Wizard> Może xattr, ale nie spotkałem się.
<Wizard> Umask jest własnością procesu, nie węzła.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Mam katalog, dałem mu chgrp supergrupa, dałem mu 2775
<Wizard> man 2 umask
<ftpd> Ale teraz jak user w nim tworzy plik, to on wprawdzie ma grupę odpowiednią (supergrupa), ale ma dalej 644.
<ftpd> A chciałbym 664.
<ftpd> Moge sobie ustawić umaska 002, ale to ten, teges, zbyt globalnie.
<panx_> lopnie
<panx_> lipnie
<panx_> padly oba dyski
<panx_> na jednym ntldr is missing na kolejnym z pingwinem read error
<panx_> w andku
<bastetmilo> Oj, chyba zgłoszę buga Filezilli :/
<Dreadlish> straszne
<bastetmilo> no straszne, straszne
<Dreadlish> przerażające
<Wizard> Niebywałe!
<Wizard> panx_, popsułeś.
<Wizard> zawsze masz badblocks, możesz nim przejechać dyski.
<Wizard> Jest dość wiarygodny.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> albo MHDD
<jacekowski> albo popatrzec w logi
<Wizard> Też prawda.
<Dreadlish> whatevs
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: co sie stalo?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z tego co widzę, leży imap, jabbu, no i jakiś srogi reboot z blokadą ssh chyba był oO
<jacekowski> zimbra na nowym serwerze chodzi
<jacekowski> adres jest tymczasowo d3.jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> dopoki apache nie bedzie stalo na nowym serwerze
<BlessJah> kiedy haltujesz stary?
<jacekowski> jak skoncze przenosic
<BlessJah> konta na nowym są?
<BlessJah> wygląda na to, że nie ma
<jacekowski> nie ma
<panx> dziwna sprawa chciałem odzyskać partycje, a tu wszystko nagle jest po staremu - może komp się przegrzał?
<bastetmilo> czary mary
<buharin> Wizard, hej ;) jestes?
<m477> ja jestem
<Wizard> buharin, pong.
<buharin> zerknijcie czy to sie nadaje bo cos mi nie dziala
<buharin> bufer.matches("/\\*.*?\\*/")
<buharin> niby ma wykrywac komentarze takie proste
<buharin> ale cos nie idzie
<Wizard> Po pierwsze, co to jest "bufer" i w jakim języku.
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki to standard i implementacja
<buharin> bufer to string
<buharin> java
<BlessJah> ale gwazdki też uciekasz
<BlessJah> \\\*.*\\\\*
<buharin> ma byc /* znaki i */
<BlessJah> a
<buharin> ale w javie
<BlessJah> /\*.*\*/
<Wizard> no to prawie dobrze. Musisz jeszcze dołożyć .* na początek i koniec.
<buharin> bufer.matches(".*/\\*.*?\\*/.*")
<buharin> tak o
<buharin> ze spacjami
<BlessJah> \\*, bo java zjada jedno \, tak?
<Wizard> Tak.
<buharin> wiec w koncu jak?
<Wizard> A po co tam jest ten pytajnik?
<Wizard> ".*/\\*.*\\*/.*"
<BlessJah> bo to pytanie
<buharin> :D
<buharin> pytajnik
<buharin> ze komentarz pusty
<buharin> moze byc
<BlessJah> ja bym uważał, .* może połączyć komentarze
<buharin> dobra dziala
<BlessJah> gwazdka wystarczy
<buharin> w sumie dzialalo ale spieprzylem kod troche
<Wizard> BlessJah, .* Na początku może brzydko zjeść coś.
<Wizard> Ale nie pamiętam, czy matches() uważa na \n
<BlessJah> ja pamiętam jakiego potworka na okoliczność walidacji numerów IP stworzyłem
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> zbieram się
<Wizard> Pa :*
<BlessJah> semestr się kończy, wpisy same się nie zbiorą
<BlessJah> Wizard: pa misiaczku :*
<BlessJah> btw, znasz najkrótszy żart o pedałach?
<Wizard> Nie.
<BlessJah> Ten tego.
<BlessJah> \o/
<jacekowski> ktos byl ostatnio w egipcie?
<Wizard> Nie, jem tylko pyry od nich.
<bastetmilo> Ja też nie latam tam, ale moja matula jak najbardziej, dwa razy w roku jest w Egipcie.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jak tam sytuacja wyglada
<jacekowski> bo moze bede lecial 8 czerwca
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jak moja matka była w lutym to było OK.
<bastetmilo> tuż po tej ich rewolucje też była...
<uh> cz
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JlVJDrfmdjg bardzo fajny filmik
<foreste> witam
<Wizard> Cześć foreste.
<Wizard> Dobra.
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Od kiedy kożystam z kubuntu to mam problem z internetem mobilnym
<Wizard> oskar_: Szanuj polski język i pisz poprawnie.
<oskar_> rozłącza się bez powodu i zadnych sygnałów
<oskar_> korzystam*
<oskar_> niewiem co może byś powodem
<oskar_> *być
<Wizard> I nie wiem.
<oskar_> ok
<Wizard> Trudno powiedzieć, patrzyłeś w jakieś logi? Np. w dmesg?
<oskar_> każdemu się mogą zdarzyć błędy
<oskar_> opisze konkretnie problem
<Wizard> 4 w 3 linijkach?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> No opisuj.
<oskar_> 1 sytuacja: System pokazuje że modem jest połączony lecz nie ma internetu.
<oskar_> 2 sytuacja: Po kliknięciu na Połącz poprostu nie łączy
<oskar_> 3 sytuacja: Modem znika z listy połączeń i po kilku sekundach pojawia się ponownie, coś jak bym go odłączył i podłączył
<oskar_> i tak mam od kiedy przeszedłem na kubuntu, poprzednio na ubuntu 10.04 wszystko było ok
<oskar_> dmesg http://wklej.org/id/757314/
<oskar_> http://wklej.org/id/757316/ dlasza część
<oskar_> Jakieś pomysły na rozwiązanie?
<Wizard>  modem-manager[843]: segfault at 0 ip b76643c5 sp bfbe7b70 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.1[b7658000+4d000]
<Wizard> [ 4085.705630] init: modemmanager main process (843) killed by SEGV signal
<Wizard> Segfault.
<Wizard> lubotu3: ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Wizard> !en
<lubotu3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wizard> !pl
<lubotu3> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Wizard> Meh, ale gówniany bot :]
<Wizard> No ale niech zostanie.
<Wizard> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oskar_> Co to jest?  SEGV signal
<Wizard> To jest Segfault.
<oskar_> Co go powoduje?
<Wizard> To jest błąd w programie.
<Wizard> Najpewniej nullpointer albo przepełnienie bufora, albo coś w tym guście.
<oskar_> ok, jeszcze jedno ciągle dostaje błąd KTimeTracker /home/oskar/.kde/share/apps/ktimetracker/ktimetracker.ics: Could not save. Disk full?
<oskar_> A na dysku mam 200gb wolnego
<Wizard> oskar_: Pisali ostatnio o tym na forum KDE.
<Wizard> To też jest jakiś błąd.
<oskar_> same błędy...
<Wizard> oskar_: Odnośnie tego modemmanagera → zgłoś na Launchpadzie.
<Wizard> oskar_: Cóż, nie ma lekko.
<Wizard> Pociesz się, że gość miał ten problem na Fedorze, o ile pamiętam.
<oskar_> to to że rekonq mnie sam wywala z fb też jest błędem w programie którego sam nie naprawie
<Matan[M]> bry
<oskar_> dobry
<oskar_> kurde to jake srodowisko wybrac? KDE ma błędy, Gnome ma unity, xfce mi nie leży...
<panx> oskar_, .... to jest Linux, tu nigdy nic dobrze nie działa....
<oskar_> Wiem, i to mi się podoba
<panx> =D
<Diabelko> oskar_: a nie możesz po prostu dociągnąć gnome-shell i pracować jak człowiek?
<Diabelko> ja jak musiałem na ubuntu pracować, to dociągałem gnome-shell w 3 minuty i już można pracować
<Diabelko> w dodatku zawsze jest tryb fallback
<DaZ> kde roksi, nie znacie sie.
<panx> oskar_, ja polecam Cynamona! :)
<panx> świetnie środowisko dla ludu GNOME :)
<Diabelko> DaZ: no ja używam KDE ;)
<panx> Diabelko, jak by dało się w KDE zmienić wygląd ekranu logowanie po ściągnięciu dodatkowych skórek dawno bym siedział - zalezy mi na koncie gościa dostępne z kdm :P
<oskar_> Cynamon czy to nie jest mint?
<panx> oskar_, nie to nie jest na mint, środowiska są przenośne :), to jest na Linux. Cynom jest domyślnym DE ( obok MGSE)
<Wizard> Gadacie, jakbyście się znali.
<oskar_> Wiem że srodowiska są przenośne. Ale szukam o tym info lecz znalazlem odwolania do minta
<panx> oskar_, jakich info szukasz?
<oskar_> Cynamon
<Wizard> Jak komuś nie pasuje, to źródła gnome 2 są dostępne na gnome.org
<Wizard> Kompilować!
<panx> Wizard, albo MATE.. fork gnome2
<Wizard> oskar_: rekonq jest do bani.
<panx> Wizard, mnie by się przydał kde2/3 :P
<oskar_> wiem ale podoba mi się te przyciski w pasku adresu do wyszukiwania w róznych serwisach
<Wizard> Ovstawiam, że to jest taki fork, że RedHat ma więcej łatek do gnome2, niż oni.
<panx> oskar_,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable | update | sudo apt-get install cinnamon ...
<Wizard> panx: Zabierz stąd PPA.
<oskar_> znalazłem http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon_(user_interface)
<Wizard> Przypominam, że PPA to repozytoria użytkowników i *nie* są wspierane.
<panx> Wizard, ale to jedyna PPA na ubu
<Wizard> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Wizard> Kurrr...
<Wizard> Ktoś musi to potłumaczyć.
<Wizard> qermit: Zabierz przekliniaka.
<Wizard> Już jest zbędny.
<panx> ja mam PPA z javy , wine i firefox.. :P więcej PPA nie pamiętam...
<Wizard> Java jest w repo.
<panx> Wizard, ale nie 7 :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: co lubotu3 umie?
<Wizard> BlessJah: nic właściwie.
<Wizard> Ale postanowiłem zbliżyć kanał do standardów obowiązujących na #ubuntu-*
<Wizard> Nie będziemy robić -offtopic, bo to by zabiło kanał, chociaż to jest jeszcze do przedyskutowania.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: zabijasz ideę trollowania :<
<Wizard> Będą potrzebni opowie i ludzie do tłumaczenia lubotu3.
<Wizard> Matan[M]: Trollowanie zabierz na #troll
<BlessJah> rosetta jakaś?
<Wizard> Nie wiem czy to jest na tej stronie.
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Muszę pogadać z kimś z -ru albo -es. Oni mają tłumaczone boty.
<Wizard> oskar_: Zgłoś ten błąd z modemmanagerem.
<BlessJah> ubuntu-op czy jak im tam, tam nie bede wiedzieli?
<oskar_> ok
<Wizard> oskar_: Otwierasz terminal, piszesz: ubuntu-bug modemmanager
<Wizard> On zbiera informacje.
<Ozil> On zbiera informacje.
<ftpd> Wizard: Mogę Ci potłumaczyć bota ;-)
<BlessJah> jakby co, też się zgłaszam
<Wizard> O, świetnie.
<ftpd> Wizard: A co z Twoim projektem, co miałeś chcieć pomocy admina?
<Wizard> Nie mam czasu teraz :(
<oskar_> niewiedziałem ze tak się zgłasza
<oskar_> ale już poszło
<Wizard> oskar_: pamiętaj, żeby wlepić ten komunikat z logów.
<Wizard> I musisz tam odpisywać kolesiom, jak będą pytać o szczegóły.
<Wizard> Jak ktoś oznaczy duplikat, to klikaj w tamtym zgłoszeniu od razu "Affects me"
<BlessJah> #ubuntu-bots-devel
<BlessJah> #ubuntu-bots-team or #ubuntu-bots-devel
<Wizard> Dzięki BlessJah.
<Wizard> Trzeba też będzie przetłumaczyć to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BlessJah> dzisiaj kumplowi jeszcze musze pomoc z programowaniem
<Wizard> Na razie - potrzeba opów.
<BlessJah> oglos casting
<Wizard> Muszę zagadać na z ludźmi z Irc Council i ustawi się wybory.
<BlessJah> gjm i bastetmilo już zrezygnowali?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<qooop> god why...
<Wizard> !en
<lubotu3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wizard> !en > qooop
<lubotu3> qooop, please see my private message
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć spoofy.
<Wizard> Ale się narobiło.
<qooop> it doesn't work...
<BlessJah> Wizard: można też bez pm, ale z hilightem?
<BlessJah> !ppa > BlessJah
<lubotu3> BlessJah, please see my private message
<Wizard> !ask | BlessJah
<lubotu3> BlessJah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlessJah> mozna
<Wizard> Można. Ten bot jest fajny.
<BlessJah> mało intuicyjnie, ale niech bedzie
<Wizard> Ale trza go dostosować.
<Wizard> Ale to nie teraz.
<Wizard> Ja mam robotę.
<Wizard> do potem o.
<Wizard> o/
<BlessJah> ja zapytam jak tlumaczyc
<Wizard> Dzięki.
<spoofy> Widzę że znów śmialiście obrazić MATE'a jak mnie nie było ? :D Nie jest idealny.. fakt faktem Wizardmasz rację że rh mają więcej łatek do gnome'a 2ki niż oni ale co z tego? Mate to jedyna alternatywa w tym momencie.. jakoś sam nie mogę się przekonać do LXDE i XFCE..
<BlessJah> o/
<uh> Nie ma co Transformersy są zajebiste :D
<Wizard> uh: Nie klnij.
<Wizard> To tak na do widzenia ;]
<uh> Wizard: to nie przekleństwo
<ftpd> A wyszły jakieś nowe?
<BlessJah> uh: to że spowszedniało, nie znaczy że straciło status przekleństwa
<uh> ftpd: nie, ale sobie oglądam od wczoraj stare części
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Ja dziś GoT mam w kolejce.
<ftpd> I pewnie ze dwa odcinki Enterprise.
<ftpd> Idę do domu, bbl
<uh> GoT? serial jakiś?
<ftpd> Game of Thrones.
<uh> ja tam playtube męczę ciągle
<ftpd> Ja torrentleecha
<ftpd> ;-)
<uh> ftpd: a nie widziałem, ale słyszałem
<ftpd> uh: Bez przeczytania książki to jest po prostu yet-another-ładny-serial-fantasy.
<uh> ftpd: aha
<ftpd> Tyle, że drugi sezon pod względen zgodności z książką ssie :(
<ftpd> Ciekawe, co będzie dalej, bo jak będą kontynuować tę drogę, stanie się to zupełnie inną opowieścią.
<gjm> re
<panx> xmonad fajne środowisko, uzywa ktoś?
<gjm> BlessJah: z czego?
<panx> e17 też spox
<refurbished> panx: ja używam xmonad
<ftpd> Jakiś czas temu ktoś tu dawał fajnego screena z xmonad.
<ftpd> Z fajnym fontem w pasku.
<ftpd> refurbished: Może Ty?
<refurbished> sec
<refurbished> http://imgur.com/FX8Pu
<refurbished> tak wygląda przeważnie, czy fajny - kwestia gustu
<refurbished> ale nic szczegó}lnego nie widzę
<ftpd> Nie, to nie to.
<ntat> Cześć
<panx> uu archowiec :D
<qermit> Przekliniak: leave
<qermit> Przekliniak: part
<bastetmilo> re
 * KiFka hi
<bastetmilo> hello KiFka
<ntat> cześć
<ntat> Ja się tak zastanawiam, co to za słupy siedzą na # i nic nie piszą,  takich jest chyba większość. No i co im to daje?
<ntat> Takie przemyślenia me...;]
<Diabelko> aha
<ntat> Diabelko, rozwiń myśl, proszę;]
<Diabelko> czasem preferuję spartańską formę
<KiFka> hihi nie ten guziczek
<julek> Diabelko: czasem to "aha" jest strasznie frustrujące;)
<julek> podobna sytuacja np. http://www.daily.art.pl/index.php?d=2004-09-06
<julek> albo: http://www.daily.art.pl/index.php?d=2003-09-24
<julek> deprymujące "aha"
<ntat> Mogę prosić o głos (x5) na Nordic Walking? http://zielonagora.naszemiasto.pl/serwisy/lubuskie_perly_2012/1358747,wybierz-lubuskie-perly-w-koronie-2012-atrakcje-osobliwosci-plebiscyt-wal-zielonogorski-kraina-nordic-walking-bnajbwiekszy,galeria,2471429,id,t,tm,zid.html?ocena=1&klucz=fe22bd4d03b0418baf837cdaf8385158
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Można 5 razy przycisk "głosuj za" :]
<Wizard> Cześć.
<julek> hehe
<ntat> dzięki
<Wizard> ntat: To było ostrzeżenie. Następnym razem będzie +q.
<Wizard> #ubuntu-pl to nie tablica ogłoszeń.
<ntat> Wizard, ale pomóc można. Poza tym, gdyby na # i tak cicho, tak przynajmniej się coś dzieje:]
<Wizard> ntat: Może nawet nikogo nie być, a ogłaszać tu nikt nie będzie.
<ntat> E-tam, ciszy będziesz pilnował?
<Wizard> Pilnował?
<Wizard> julek: Cześć.
<julek> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Nie pochwaliłeś się, co dostałeś za program!
<julek> a bo jeszcze tego babsko chyba nie sprawdzało
<julek> programy były już 4
<julek> pewnie pod koniec semestru przejrzy... albo nie przejrzy
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> A ja się tak napracowałem!
<julek> a ja dupe zawracałem:<
<julek> a naprawde nie lubie o cokolwiek prosić...
<julek> a jutro mam kolokwium z chemii fizycznej
<Wizard> julek: luz.
<KiFka> :( sierota jestem
<julek> nawet nie otwierałem książki
<Wizard> KiFka: Mama ci zmarła? :(
<KiFka> nie
<KiFka> ciskam ciagle to co nie powinna,
<julek> napisalbym, ze wybaczamy, bo jest kobietą, ale będzie awantura;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ruscy mają swojego bota.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Diabelko> my mamy przekliniaka
<Diabelko> `seen Diabelko
<Diabelko> ummm
<ntat> przeklinaka nie ma
<julek> pfff
<Wizard> No bo się chyba qermit teraz obraził.
<Wizard> Bo szykuję nam lubotu3.
<Wizard> lubotu3: ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Wizard> Tylko go trza po naszemu nauczyć gadać.
<julek> lubotu3: hi
<Diabelko> lubotu3: seen Diabelko
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Diabelko> -_-
<julek> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Diabelko> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ntat> ale biedny ten bot;)
<Wizard> Czyli będzie pasował do tego biednego kanału.
<julek> :)
<ntat> Czyli wszystko się zgadza
<BlessJah> Wizard: już nad translacją pracuję (co gdzie i jak)
<BlessJah> tylko hiszpanie mają własnego supybota, wiec nie wiem czy nie lepiej bazować na przekliniaku
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<BlessJah> był ktoś na avengersach?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Pytałem Rosjan.
<Wizard> Też mają swojego.
<BlessJah> ja hiszpana znalazlem
<BlessJah> po rusku nie gadam, ale z hiszpanami da się po angielsku
<Wizard> No to ci mówię.
<Wizard> Czyli w sumie przekliniak lepszy.
<Wizard> qermit: Dawaj go z powrotem.
<BlessJah> więc rozbebeszamy przekliniaka
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie opłaca się iść przez to 3d
<Diabelko> skutecznie zniechęcało mnie przez cały film
<BlessJah> a jest wersja 2D?
<BlessJah> Wizard: http://www.ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ponoć jest w niektórych kinach, ale namacalnie jej nie widziałem
<Diabelko> na bank musi być w sensie fizycznym 2D, bo to typowo konwertowany film jest
<BlessJah> wycwanili sie, są napisy albo dubbing
<qermit> Wizard: a co robicie?
<BlessJah> !help | qermit
<lubotu3> qermit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlessJah> nie umie po polsku, chemy nauczyć Przekliniaka
<qermit> czego nauczyć
<julek> ide zrobić awanture... coś wiercą na dole
<BlessJah> factoidsów
<qermit> weź kupę na balkon w papierze toaletowym wrzuć
<qermit> (mam nadzieję że nie mieszka nade mną)
<BlessJah> a wiercisz?
<julek> qermit: nie pytam jak na to wpadłeś
<BlessJah> shawshank?
<BlessJah> czy zielona mila?
<qermit> julek: mieszkam na parterze
<julek> i ci wrzucają
<qermit> nie
<ftpd> BlessJah: Shawshank, o wiele lepszy.
<qermit> to ja robię na wycierkaczki
<BlessJah> ftpd: pytam skąd scena, nie na co iść do kina
<julek> znałem kiedyś typa, który za 10zł wysrał się w autobusie
<julek> był idolem całej mojej klasy w podstawówce
<Diabelko> lol
<julek> kiedyś w czasie lekcji 2 razy uciekł przez okno i wrzucił petarde katechecie do kieszeni kurtki
<Diabelko> można powiedzieć, że twoja opowieść może nosić dumne miano epic shit
<julek> lekcja była na parterze, wyszedł, wrócił drzwiami, za 2 minuty to samo
<julek> Diabelko: dokładnie
<ftpd> I teraz pewnie krąży po Internecie pisząc ' ??' albo coś.
<ftpd> Jak wszystkie gimole, co pasa na dupie nie uświadczyły.
<uh> Dobra Feliniada na sobotę ogarnięta :)
<julek> ftpd: podejrzewam, zewali już denaturat
<ftpd> Feliniada jeszcze istnieje?
<uh> ftpd: kurde, ma się coraz lepiej podobno :)
<julek> feliniada to wiocha
<uh> http://www.feliniada.pl/?page_id=19
<uh> julek: WIOCHA NIE WIOCHA, LUDZI NAJWIĘCEJ ZE WSZYSTKICH IMPREZ
<uh> sorki za caps
<julek> kiedyś była taka, że na jednym koncercie grtał kult, pidżama porno i farben lehre chuba, czy akurat...
<julek> jakos w 2005 albo coś około
<uh> http://www.feliniada.pl/?page_id=6
<uh> w niedziele rock
<uh> ale to już do 100licy trzeba wracać
<BlessJah> julek: phi, ja widzialem jak menel sie wysral w autobusie, bo nie dostal 10 zł
<ftpd> O ja.
<ftpd> Ale 'gwiazdy'.
<uh> hehe
<ftpd> East West Rockers.
<ftpd> DJ Cośtam.
<ftpd> Ktokolwiek o tym słyszał?
<uh> coma
<ftpd> O, DJ Kuba
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Gwiazda!
<ftpd> No, tylko o Comie i Hurcie słyszałem.
<uh> ftpd: się nie znasz
<julek> słabe te koncerty w tym roku
<BlessJah> o eastwest słyszałem
<BlessJah> a co, gdzie grają?
<uh> a junior strees?
<ftpd> Maleo Rehhae Rockers kojarzę.
<uh> w Moim Mieście
<ftpd> Darek Malejonek!
<ftpd> Jakiś taki katol muzykujący.
<ftpd> Houk, te sprawy.
<ftpd> Armia, o.
<julek> cioty
<julek> coma
<julek> coma od feela roni sie tym, ze feel jest popularny, a oni by chcieli
<ftpd> Na come jeszcze mógłbym iść. Jak się nie słucha tekstów, to muzycznie jest to wporzo.
<uh> nie widzicie sensu feliniady
<qermit> ftpd: przy piwie wszystko jest ok
<uh> tam się nie chodzi dla muzyki
<uh> tylko browar grill i sporo ludzi
<uh> pozatym zjazd studentów sobie robimy :D
<uh> absolwentół*
<julek> ftpd: coma to zespol dla gimnazjalistek
<uh> absolwentów
<uh> julek: pomyliłeś z happysadem
<julek> uh: to tez
<julek> i hurt tez
<ftpd> Ojej, happysad.
<ftpd> :(
<julek> oni wszyscy udaja "alternatywnych"
<uh> co za twardziele tu siedzą
<ftpd> Nie znoszę. Hapiseda, kombajnu do kur po wsiach, farber-leren.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<julek> sa alternatywni, bo nie sa popularni
<uh> wyrafinowanej muzyki słuchają
<ftpd> I jezcze...
<ftpd> Akurat, o.
<ftpd> Akurat.
<BlessJah> brzmi jak program tegorocznych juwenaliów, mają wspólną trasę czy co?
<Dreadlish> akurat teraz jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> wcześniej był ok
<uh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z7omu2UNVA -  to masz
<uh> spedjalnie dla FTPS :D
<uh> FTPD*
<Dreadlish> mają gównianny wokal
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle sie stoczyli
<julek> a w ogole byl ktos zagraniczny?
<julek> w zeszlym roku jakis murzyn rapowal
<uh> snoopdog :P
<julek> 2 lata temu jakis emorock, a teraz nawet nie wiem
<uh> a wy też z Lublina?
<julek> ja tak
<ftpd> uh: O matko, ale straszne.
<ftpd> uh: Ja mieszkałem w Lublinie od 1998 do 2008.
<uh> no to kur... Panowie :) ja też
<julek> uh: to uważaj, bo moze tobie zaraz kupe zrzuce na balkon
<uh> julek: ja teraz w warszawie
<ftpd> Ja w Poznaniu.
<uh> po studiach mnie tu ściągneła firma
<ftpd> Lepiej członkiem mieszać ciasto niż warszawskie zwiedzać miasto.
<julek> a ja dalej studiuje i pewnie jeszcze postudiuje:<
<ftpd> Ja chwilę studiowałem, potem to rzuciłem w cholerę.
<ftpd> I robiłem w nplayu.
<ftpd> (Jak się jeszcze I.T. Net nazywał.)
<BlessJah> ftpd: mam nadzieję, że mnie na imprezę nigdy nie zaprosisz
<ftpd> BlessJah: Czemu?
<uh> a ja studiowałem i nawet zaliczyłem te 5 lat zabawy
<julek> u mnie zabawy nie ma
<ftpd> Mi się znudziło, wolałem zacząć zarabiać.
<julek> tam nawet piwa nie piją
<uh> julek: no u mnie podobno też nie było :D
<uh> julek: a ty co socjologia?
<julek> uh: a co studiowałeś?
<uh> julek: technikę komputerową
<julek> uh: marketing i zarządzanie
<uh> julek: no tak - oni Ćpają
<uh> :D
<julek> ja nie ćpam, jestem ambitny
<julek> będe w przyszłości dyrektorem jakiejś dużej firmy
<uh> julek: to po co studiować :P /
<julek> dobra, żartowałem:/
<uh> julek: do dyrektora nie trzeba studiów
<julek> heh... zależy
<uh> pamiętaj - w tym kraju musisz mieć plecy albo musisz być sprytny... wiedzę można olać
<julek> a to się zgadza:)
<uh> jak bym ci pokazał dyrektora u nas w jednej fili to byś powiedział że to debil nie dyrektor
<julek> a to też się zgadza
<julek> no bo studia teraz są słabe
<julek> a mój wydział jest akurat strasznie zabetonowany
<julek> stare dementywne dziady, kształcące miernoty
<uh> mój się rozkręcił na 2gim roku dopiero... ale wcześniej miałem koleżanki z weterynarii :D
<julek> na tych wszystkich socjologiach to przynajmniej rotacja większa
<julek> uh: a co studiowałeś?
<uh> julek: pisałem - technikę komputerową
<julek> no to nie doczytałem
<julek> ja chemię
<uh> to kto to pisał marketing?
<uh> fajury się skończyły
<uh> Ten plik został usunięty w związku z naruszeniem praw autorskich albo został usunięty przez użytkownika który go wysłał.
<julek> heh na feliniadzie ma być "turniej speedball"
<julek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speedball_(narkotyk)
<julek> a tego disco polo to powinni dawno zakazac
<julek> dresy z całego miasta się zjeżdżają
<julek> dobrze, że to zadupie jest daleko od centrum
<uh> nie jest tak źle
<uh> gdzie nie masz dresów
<julek> wiesz... ja mieszkam w centrum, różne rzeczy już widywałem
<julek> ale to co się tam dzieje, to podobno szczyt:)
<uh> julek: ja się bawiłem przez 6 lat na feliniadzie i tylko jedną zadymę widziałem
<uh> lag?
<m477> felinjada je
<m477> ty żeś spidbala widzal na oczy
<julek> :>
<m477> nom
<uh> a to że ludzie się z mostu na tiry podczas feliniady rzucają :PPP to już inna sprawa
<uh> gościu do domu chciał dojechać
<m477> fajnie macie
<m477> smoki na tej felinjadzie tez lataja?
<uh> nie
<m477> nadal taka bida te koncerty?
<BlessJah> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<uh> ale ludzi sporo
<uh> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080511/LUBLIN/454010904
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7ez6yr> (at www.dziennikwschodni.pl)
<julek> "nie skoczysz!" "a wlasnie, że skoczę!"
<uh> pierwszy hardkor
<julek> "Młodzi ludzie wracali prawdopodobnie z imprezy organizowanej w ramach dni kultury studenckiej." swietne stwierdzenie:)
<uh> julek: a może szli na zajęcia do Kosteckiego
<uh> u niego trzeba było w nocy miejsce w kolejce zająć
<uh> :D
<julek> a btw, wiecie, że jest u nas na UMCS specjalny przepis, że za wejście na pomnik wylatuje sie z uczelni?:)
<uh> julek: tego nie wiedziałem... nie moja uczelnia
<m477> to tam macie jakis pomnik? :D
<uh> m477: a ty z jakiego miasteczka że nas tak tutaj...?
<m477> a co to za roznica
<uh> a masz pomniki?
<julek> m477: ile ty masz lat w ogole?
<m477> nie posiadam pomnika
<m477> :D
<uh> a ja mam
<m477> no to fajny jestes
<uh> wiem
<m477> ironia
<uh> no co ty?
<ftpd> Ironia?
<ftpd> Taki owoc.
<ftpd> Podobny do aronii.
<m477> widze same gimbusy tu jak zwykle
<uh> m477: zgadza się.
<uh> /dysk/muzyka/Bob Marley/Bob Marley/Legend/04 - Three Little Birds.mp3
<ftpd> uh: Kto słucha rege...
<uh> ftpd: ja
<ftpd> uh: Nie znasz powiedzonka/
<uh> jest jakiś skrór klawiszowy do zmiany pulpitów?
<uh> ftpd: nie
<ftpd> uh: Kto słucha rege ten rucha kolegę.
<uh> skrot
<uh> ftpd: no cóż, stajemy się tolerancyjni :D
<uh> jadę po fakjki będę za niedługo...
<BlessJah> uh: poczekamy
<ftpd> Ja już usycham z tęsknoty.
<uh> cieszy mnie to
<BlessJah> Wizard: mogą być pewne problemy, ale możemy dostać hiszpańskiego bota celem testowania lokalizacji
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale bez gwarancji że nie zacznie gadać po hiszpańsku
<dweller> to brzmi jak reklama z telezakupów
<BlessJah> za darmo!!!
<BlessJah> idę spać
<BlessJah> cya
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<m477> 1st
<uh> 0
<gjm> ech
 * spoofy wzdycha
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-22
<panx> oo chomikbox na pinguina ;P
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> ftpd, Miałeś się zachowywać kulturalnie.
<ftpd> Wizard: Co znowu źle?
<bastetmilo> ściema
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<bambus> hi !
<bastetmilo> To jakaś hipsterska moda z tymi spacjami.
<bambus> ;]
<Szatan> bambus: Ty z Afryki uciekł czy co?
<bambus> nie nie :)
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Wizard> Szatan, zachowuj się.
<Wizard> Cześć, bambus.
<bambus> cze's'c
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Co to ma być?
<bastetmilo> udawane pliterki?
<bambus> si
<Wizard> Dziwne.
<Wizard> I nie trafione.
<Wizard> Polskie literki mają skośną kreseczkę.
<Wizard> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> Skopiuj sobie.
<bambus_> i'm back
<Wizard> !en | bambus_
<lubotu3> bambus_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wizard> Tu mówimy _po polsku_
<bambus_> hm...
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Ty używasz Unity?
<Wizard> Jak tak, to kojarzysz może jak zintegrować Swing z Globalmenu?
<Wizard> Java Ayatana wymaga przekompilowania programów. Mi się nie chce :]
<Wizard> No i nie mam źródeł do wszystkiego.
<oskar__> Witam. Poszedłem za Waszą propozycją i próbuje zainstalować cinnamona
<oskar__> jednak dostaje błędy http://wklej.org/id/757829/
<oskar__> i libcogl5, libmuffin0, gir1.2-muffin nie mogę zainstalowac. synaptic mówi żebym naprawił uszkodzone pakiety
<drathir> bry...
<oskar__> witam.
<oskar__> z cinnamon sobie poradzilem
<bambus_> co by³o powodem
<bambus_> b³êdów ?
<oskar__> czy da sie zrobic takie coś w ff http://rekonq.kde.org/node/97 chodzi mi o te przyciski po Moteurs?
<oskar__> coś z ppa
<oskar__> zmieniłem je i juz wszystko idzie
<oskar__> za szybko sie pochwaliłem
<oskar__> http://wklej.org/id/757838/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: A co to jest Swing? (Używam Unity, ale tak jak Canonical mi dał, nic nie ruszam i nie zmieniam.)
<Wizard> Swing to domyślne GUI w javie.
<Szatan> eh, GUI do javy zdeczka ssie
<Wizard> bastetmilo, A co myślisz w ogóle o Unity?
<Szatan> szczególnie jak chce coś się rysować
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ma kilka niedoróbek, ale w tej chwili jest dla mnie mocno używalne, nie przeszkadza mi w wykonywaniu pracy. Jest szybkie i u mnie bardzo stabilne.
<Wizard> Szatan, Swing jest wygodny, jak się w nim programuje.
<Wizard> Mógłby być jeszcze lepszy, jakby stosowali klasy generyczne.
<Wizard> Bo tak, obsrany Objectem, czasami doprowadza do pasji.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Obserwuję dokładnie to samo.
<Wizard> Choć - oczywiście - używam Unity-2d.
<Wizard> Religia zabrania mi używać Compiza.
<Wizard> :>
<Szatan> Wizard: religia to tylko Twoja podświadomość która niby kieruje Twoim życiem
<bastetmilo> Hoho. Zdolniacha ze mnie. Właśnie rozwaliłam w drobny mak projekt nad którym siedzę od 1.5 miesiąca :D
<bjfs> to jest jakiś zlot kanału? :>
<bastetmilo> bjfs: nie, nie ma. ten link to tylko taka ściema.
<grek> czesc
<bjfs> bastetmilo: jak ktos dojezdza z piekelnych czelusci to dwa dni tak jakby domagaja sie noclegu :P
<bastetmilo> bjfs: Owszem. Nocleg załawia się samemu. Przygotuję za pare dni liste hoteli i hosteli.
<bastetmilo> Plus przydatne linki. Nie będę taka, no :)
<bjfs> mnie tam styknie nawet wegetowac na dworcu jak jest calodobowy ;p
<bjfs> ale jak ktos , chocby nawet z uczestnikow, mial jakis ,,plejs'' to byloby milo
<bastetmilo> bjfs: zawsze możesz sie np. umówic z kilkoma osobami ze wezmiecie np. 6 w hostelu jakmis. Wyjdzie tanio i wesoło :)
<Wizard> Najlepiej jakiś akademik, to jeszcze ze studentkami pochlamy.
<Wizard> Ja chętnie się z kimś spiknę.
<shpaq> zloty ssą :)
<Wizard> Nie pamiętam z kim rozmawiałem.
<Wizard> shpaq, A piwa ze mną byś się nie napił?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Ty przecież przyjeżdzasz z żoną, nie?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, pewnie sam.
<Wizard> ^^
<shpaq> Wizard: już piłem, mogę jeszcze raz
<bastetmilo> bjfs: a Ty machnij mi maila to cie zapiszę
<Wizard> shpaq, Już nie palę, więc cię nie obsępię.
<shpaq> ale do wrocka się nie wybieram, do łodzi na razie też nie ;)
<bjfs> bastetmilo: spoko, ale będzie to mejl z czynnikiem prawdopodobieństwa ;P
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie.
<Wizard> Z kim to ja gadałem o tym noclegu.
<Wizard> Z Dreadlishem?
<Dreadlish> wat?
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wat
<Wizard> woltoamper.
<Wizard> Nie pamiętam z kim rozmawiałem.
<Wizard> Z gjm!
<Wizard> Bo Dreadlish mnie nie lubi, bo ja nie lubię Archa.
<Szatan> Wizard: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/181829_255772277863541_131239333650170_495686_1308534525_n.jpg Twoje marzenie?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cb33ecv> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<Dreadlish> war?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> Szatan, nie.
<gjm> Wizard: tak
<gjm> ?
<Wizard> Będziesz na zlocie?
<Wizard> Bo ponoć na własną łapkę trzeba wynajmować spanie.
<gjm> jak dam radę pojechać to z tym nie będzie problemu
<Wizard> Meh.
<gjm> Paproć.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Pisze się Mech.
<tajwanuser> mowicie o tym zlocie co bast organizuje?
<gjm> nie wiem jak się pisze, nie umiem pisać
<ftpd> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<Wizard> ftpd, Czego?
<ftpd> Wizard: Czego chciałeś rano?
<Wizard> Nic pewnie.
<Wizard> ftpd, Że znów kogoś objechałeś.
<Wizard> ftpd> [23:30:04] uh: Kto słucha rege ten rucha kolegę.
<Wizard> Czy ty masz jakieś problemy z czytaniem? :>
<ftpd> Wizard: He he, to był żart o 23:30.
<Wizard> Taki żarcik-kosmonaucik.
<gjm> Strasznie kwaśny
<panx> omg ale ludzi wymyślają formaty...
<uh> cz
<panx> cześć uh
<panx> kurde jak mało polskich / europejskich hubów
<panx> używa ktoś dc++
<panx> ??
<BlessJah> ile hilightów
<BlessJah> i wszystkie rykoszetem
<BlessJah> da się w irssi zrobić wykluczenie do hilightów?
<gjm> jaki rozchwytywany
<BlessJah> jaki zazdrosny
<gjm> no proste
<drathir> panx: dc++ to raczej na osiedlowe sieci...
<tajwanuser> cze
<foreste> czesc
<panx> o/ foreste
<panx> ludki jak napisać skrypt w bashu? żeby wykonywał pewną komendą dla wszystkich plików w katalogu ( konwertował), a pliki zkodowane wrzucał do <DIR>/skodowane ( podkatalog) do formatu .mp4? ,
<panx> tzn po kolei
<gjm> /join #bash
<gjm> :>
<CookieM> man pacpl
<panx> sporo waży te pacpl :P
<CookieM> ale konwertuje wszystko ze wszystkiego
<panx> CookieM, ale to do muzyki
<panx> ja mówię o MPEG4:P ( wideło) .mp4
<CookieM> fakt, troszkę kulą w płot trafiłem
<panx> CookieM, trudno
<panx> najwyżej powtórzę ręcznie (jakieś 650x) te komende....
<gjm> kurde, czy ty nie za dużo wymagasz? z każdym problemem tutaj przylatujesz
<gjm> ogarnięcie basha naprawdę nie jest takie trudne
<panx> nie... tak tylko pytam :P
<panx> czy tam problem , ja to nazywam zagadnieniem.
<panx> mam zagadnienie nazywające się konwersja masowa...  ^.^ google nie wiele wie.
<gjm> "nie wiele" iks de
<CookieM> check this out: http://tnij.org/qr5b
<panx> gjm,  masz coś do nie wiele?
<gjm> panx: http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/niewiele
<panx> gjm, mam w czterek literach "niewiele" w moim słowniku pisze się wszystko z nie osobno - pamiętaj że to ludzie kreują i tworzą języki. :)
<gjm> pamiętaj że niektorych ludzi kłują w oczy takie "potworki"
<panx> mnie nie kuje jak coś jest osobno - czasem lepiej mi się takie czyta :)
<panx> ale kują mnie tylko  "ó" :P
<gjm> "kuje"
<gjm> ścianę kujesz?
<CookieM> panx w szkole chyba nie byłeś kujonem
<panx> gjm, widzisz może ja nie pisze poprawne ,ale ty nie umiesz czytać, bo napisałem inhej :)
<gjm> inej powiadasz
 * gjm nie wie co znaczy "inhej"
<panx> gjm, inhej to gwarowo inaczej, tutaj - czyli tam gdzie gdzie mieszkam tak się mówi ;]
<CookieM> chyba panxowi chodziło o 'ichniej"
<panx> CookieM, nie nie chodziło o to :P >>> inhej<< :}
<gjm> > gwarowo
<gjm> w dechę
<panx> gjm, zachowujesz się jak warszawiak :), tako monoistyczny językowo. w śląski to nie gwara?, a są też gwary gwa :) tj. jest na kaszebach :)
<gjm> "jak warszawiak" ← cwaniak
<panx> gjm, no co ?? warszwiaki takie są ;P no.... tylko jest ich warszawki , i innych języków/dialektów po za nim
<panx> ja się nie czepiam że warszwiaki zamiast " LINIJKA" mówią " LYNYJKA"
<panx> a zamiast EKIERKA mówią EKERKA
<gjm> i teraz: spacja przed znakiem zapytania, nawet dwoma(?), wielokropek bez sensu, spacja przed przecinkiem. jak to czytać
<panx> a zamiast OKIENKO mówią OKENKO  :)
<gjm> i nie generalizuj
<gjm> nie mam nic do gwary, ale do gramatyki i ortografii owszem
<panx> a co?
<panx> a to chyba nie widziałeś dolnośląskiej ortografii :D  byś poległ :D
<julek> nie ma już prawie takich warszawiaków
<julek> 90% obecnych to"warszawiacy" z pierwszego pokolenia
<gjm> za to coraz więcej takich ignorantów
<julek> albo w ogole przyjezdni z jakiegos zadupia
<panx> gjm, tyśże ignorant :).
<gjm> uważaj
<BlessJah> panx: for file in *; do echo ${file} oOo d/${file}.e; done
<Ratvi> One two three czesc
<Ratvi> Ktos obecny na ircu?
<panx> BlessJah,  napisałeh sobie skrpyt
<panx> BlessJah, ale nie wiem czy zadziałą , zaraz ci sie nim pochwale :P
<BlessJah> wklejarka
<Ratvi> Siema jest tu kto?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> > root
<Ratvi> Troche cicho na ircu jeszcze 10 lat temu to nie bylo mozna wejsc.
<panx> BlessJah, no oczwiśce że wklejarka - temat przeczytałem :)
<julek> nie bylo mozna wejsc?
<gjm> ban na życie z góry
<Ratvi> Chodzi mi oto ze tyle osob wchodzilo na serwer i spamowalo ze banowali juz za wejscie
<julek> hehehe
<Ratvi> W ogole patrzylem kanaly znalazlem jeden ktory troche wdiczonie dziala, ale ogolnie na wiekszosci nikogo nie ma - szkoda.
<Ratvi> Chodzi mi o kanały na których kiedyś byłem.
<gjm> [']
<julek> :'(
<Ratvi> Jest tutaj ktos starszy w ogole czy jednak internet zdominowany przez 8 latkow :-)
<gjm> ja mam trzy
<gjm> a reszta nie wiem
<BlessJah> chyba litery w nicku
<julek> Ratvi: a ty ile masz lat?
<julek> co znaczy "starszy"?
<Ratvi> Az wstyd mowic 26 >.>
<panx> BlessJah, http://wklej.to/xbcUH dobre będzie???
<panx> troche liznołem poradników w google :P
<julek> wygladasz na 15
<Ratvi> Pozory myla, zalezy po prostu jak mnie widzisz.
<julek> widze to, co piszesz
<gjm> panx: kurde, poczytaj słownik czy coś bo będę zły
<Ratvi> Masz prawo okreslic ze mam 15 lat, chodziac z tym sie nie zgadzam - rownie dobrze ja moge stwierdzic ze ty masz 11.
<gjm> równie dobrze ta rozmowa nie ma sensu
<julek> Ratvi: ja sie zachowuje spokojnie
<Ratvi> Czy ja mówie że jesteś agresywny, po prostu zaczales temat to gadamy.
<julek> a ty wchodzisz i wrzucasz, ze dzieci...
<Ratvi> Wyzej masz tą wiadomośc przeanalizuj ją.
<BlessJah> panx: powinno byc ok
<julek> przeanalizowałem, brak interpunkcji
<panx> BlessJah,  spox :) najwyżej jak coś będzie nie tak , to coś się pokombinuje
<BlessJah> panx: zobacz co daje -exec w find
<CookieM> Baby slow down/The end is not as fun as the start/Please stay a child somewhere in your heart
<panx> Blacky, find: Niesparowane ( lub \( kuree!
<panx> BlessJah, find: Niesparowane ( lub \(
<BlessJah> 7 linijka, brak ucieczki na koncu
<julek> kurac!
<Ratvi> Posiada ktos z was rethota?
<panx> BlessJah, jak wygląda ta ucieczka? mniej więćej?
<panx> BlessJah, jak wygląda ta ucieczka? mniej więcej?
<BlessJah> \)
<BlessJah> masz "\( ... )"
<panx> aaah!! "\" brakowało
<panx> mamamija!
<Matan[M]> bry
<gjm> ucieczka wygląda tak:
 * gjm ucieka
 * Ratvi test?
<panx> BlessJah, jak zrobić by czytał pliki ze spacją???
<gjm> fajowo
<Matan[M]> gjm: u don't say?
<julek> panx: \ ?
<Ratvi> Dobra spadam szukac starych kanalow, narazie.
<julek> jakis kretyn
<BlessJah> `find` na "$(find)" chyba pomoze
<BlessJah> jak nie, to man find i szukaj pod exec
<panx>  "File not found: '/home/panx/Pulpit/FPK/Sąsiedzi' "  a plik to Sąsiedzi - nazwa odczinka.asf
<panx> BlessJah, kk
<julek> Sąsiedzi\ -\ nazwa\ odczinka.asf
<panx> oh szajze...  " skrypcik.sh: 27: skrypcik.sh: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution" dobra... pokombinuje coś
<panx> julek, chodzi o masowa konwertowanie
<panx> julek, http://wklej.to/xbcUH
<BlessJah> find . -name '*.txt' -exec echo found '{}' \;
<julek> for PLIK in $(find "${IN_PATH}" -iregex ${EXTENSIONS}) ?
<panx> uuu ... bardziej skomplikowane
<panx> julek, sprawdzę :)
<julek> ja tylko glosno mysle, ale afair wygladalo to jakos tak: for i in $(ls ~)
<julek> dla przykladu
<CookieM> linux nie lubi plików ze spacjami
<BlessJah> julek: problem jest ze zwracaniem przez find
<BlessJah> panx: nie, nie jest skomplikowane
<BlessJah> man find, masz tam wszystko
<lisu> re
<ChaosEngine> yo
<panx> użyłem for PLIK in $(find "${IN_PATH}" -iregex ${EXTENSIONS}) i to samo :P kurde kurde kurde
<panx> a wale to ...
<BlessJah> mowie, to jest problem z zwracaniem przez find, nie jego parametrami
<BlessJah> mozesz find|while read file; do...
<BlessJah> tylko pamietaj ze do zmiennej file najlepiej "${file}"
<BlessJah> wtedy na pewno nie rozbije spacji
<panx> ino coś te file jakoś takoś nie działa ... i "rozbija". ja pindole! wrrrr
<gjm> ech
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was używał open bety W8?
<Matan[M]> *Win8
<ChaosEngine> panx: a nie lepiej $ find -iregex ${EXTENSIONS} -exec <co ma zrobić z {}>  \;
<lisu> Matan[M]: tylko dev preview, bety sie jeszcze nie dorobiłem :)
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: zapakować '{}' lepiej, bo to wlasnie rozbija
<Matan[M]> lisu: how's looking?
<lisu> like sh*t
<Matan[M]> lisu: hmmm...
<lisu> Matan[M]: nie no ogólne to dużooooo pracy przed nimi
<Ozil> Matan[M]: nie no ogólne to dużooooo pracy przed nimi
<Matan[M]> ?
<Matan[M]> what was that
<lisu> no właśnie... wtf?
<panx> ChaosEngine, a zobaczymy te twoją teorię , może okaże się sprawna
<panx> tfu jaka sprawna... dobra.. znaczy się
<gjm> sysek: cześć
<sysek> no cześć
<panx> łe... niczo ;(
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> Boże.
<Wizard> Ozil: Ogarnij swojego klienta.
<Szatan> Wizard: Twoim bogiem jest Allah?
<Wizard> Zaratusztra.
<gjm> Latający Potwór Spaghetti
<Wizard> Canelloni.
<Wizard> Szatan: To jakiś twój kolega? :>
<Szatan> Wizard: niee, jego wystrzeliliśmy go z armaty i nibe wiemy gdzie on jest. ]:->
<bjfs> dla Ubuntu stosownym bóstwem wydawać się może Super Krowa, której to Mocy wyzbyty jest program aptitude
<Wizard> bjfs: Kto używa aptitude - prosi się o problemy.
<Wizard> On już nawet nie jest domyślnie instalowany.
<bjfs> e, poza wtopą z changelogami nie jest tak tragicznie; kwestia gustu ;p
<Wizard> Trzeba pozostawać wiernym dselectowi.
<Wizard> Który też nie jest domyślnie instalowany.
 * BlessJah jest z siebie dumny
<BlessJah> wywołałem kernel panic
<Matan[M]> prawdziwy hipster to taki który nie dość że postawił sobie jako jeden na 100 osób linuksa na swojej maszynie to jeszcze używa nań niszowego oprogramowania ;)
<gjm> Ubuntu na bank jest niszowe
<BlessJah> drugi albo trzeci panic w życiu, ale pierwszy (niemal) świadomie
<bjfs> rzeczy, które nie są domyślnie instalowane, a były; możnaby wymieniać i wymieniać... w gestii usera pozostaje domyśleć się, jak to przywrócić ;b
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą u mnie w wiosce 80% maszyn jest obsługiwanych przez ubuntu :)
<Matan[M]> więc statystyki mówiące że linuks to niszowy system kłamią :P
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: z czego twoje są cztery a piąta należy do proboszcza?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie ;) moje są 2
<bjfs> w każdym razie "Canonical wie lepiej, co jest dla was dobre, ludu tej ziemii"
<Matan[M]> ale ogólnie wszyscy uważają mnie za hakiera bo już niedługo będę się mógł pochwalić technikiem z inf
<gjm> fajowo
<Matan[M]> więc wkurzyłem się i tym którym coś naprawiałem z maszyną stawiałem ubu
<Matan[M]> gjm: milcz
<gjm> "-co ty mi za wirusa zainstalowałeś?!"
<Matan[M]> tak czy siak teraz mam wiernych klientów :) bo kto inny w promieniu 50km obsłuży im lin :)
<Matan[M]> gjm: tutaj jest takie zadupie i zacofanie że nie wiedzą co to wirus
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą się nie dziwię
<Matan[M]> u mnie w wiosce z młodego pokolenia jest z 5 osób?
<bjfs> Matan[M]: gdybyś postawił GoboLinux to nie byłoby konkurencji na tym # :P
<Matan[M]> reszta to ludzie po 40-50 którym wnuczek pokazał internet i oni też chcą być trochę do przodu
<Matan[M]> a po co wcześniej było takiemu rolnikowi internet to się nie dziwię czemu takie zacofanie jest
<Matan[M]> bjfs: postawiłem co miałem pod ręką
<ntat> Matan[M], bierzesz $ za usługi tam u siebie od sąsiadów?
<Matan[M]> bjfs: aż takich wygibaszonych gustów nie mam żeby im coś tam kombinować
<Matan[M]> ntat: jak proboszcz
<Matan[M]> co łaska
<Matan[M]> wiem że u mnie tutaj na terenie kokosów nie zarabiają
<Matan[M]> za to miasto koszę ładnie :)
<ntat> a:) Bo jakby za free, to z tym linuksem tylko roboty byś sobie narobił
<Matan[M]> ntat: z dobrej duszy której nie mam postawiłem im te ubu, niechaj ludzie nie mają problemów z wirusami i BSoD
 * KiFka hey
<bjfs> hi KiFka
<gjm> hej
<KiFka> :)
<ntat> KiFka, \o
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<Szatan> KiFka: oj, nie zdradzaj Marka ;)
<ftpd> jacekowski: !
<julek> widzialem dzisiaj fajny aparat w realu
<julek> tzn. fotograficzny
<gjm> nie, na zęby
<julek> 3 Mpiksele
<julek> zgadnijcie ile kosztował
<wqq> 20 zł
<julek> no blisko, 30:)
<gjm> czy pieńdziesiont?
<wqq> mógł działać jako webcam?
<julek> a nie wiem
<ntat> Masz jakie nazwę/oznaczenie?;)
<ntat> To sprawdzimy specyfikację:D
<julek> ale bylem zdziwiony, ze takie cos mozna kupic
<julek> w sumie nawet jakis zoom mial
<julek> pewnie lepszy obiektyw, niz te w telefonach
<ntat> O, "Diabolo 3" w realu nawet jest:)
<ftpd> A miał być taki gnój z dostępnością?
<ntat> Przeglądam gazetkę ale aparatu nie widzę
<BlessJah> gdzie toto widziałeś?
<gjm> 21:08 < julek> widzialem dzisiaj fajny aparat w realu
<KiFka> :)
<BlessJah> "może spotkamy się w realu?"
<ntat> jest tylko projektor
<BlessJah> "sorry, u mnie jest tylko lidl"
<BlessJah> dlatego pytam
<gjm> u mnie nie ma reala, może być kerfur?
<ntat> U mnie też nie ma ale najważniejsze że jest Biedronka:>
<BlessJah> studenci :D
<ntat> Nawet 4 albo 5, więc jest gdzie szukać,  jak coś ciekawego się pojawi
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Jacy studenci?
<gjm> 21:17 < BlessJah> studenci :D
<BlessJah> w takim razie biedacy :>
<gjm> odezwał się
<ntat> BlessJah, wolę w Biedronce sprzęt kupować, niż jakimś tam sklepie z elektroniką czy AGD. Sprzęt dostępny, jak wszędzie a z reklamacjami nie ma problemów.
<ntat> Oddajesz pani towar a ona tobie $ i gitara:) Bez zbędnego tłumaczenia się dlaczego, co nie działa
<BlessJah> nie mam zaufania
<bastetmilo> W Biedronce?
<BlessJah> ale aparat za 30 zeta bym kupił
<gjm> "-mogę być winna grosika?"
<bastetmilo> Wole Lidla :)
<BlessJah> gjm: ma to jakis związek z tematem?
<gjm> a ma mieć? :>
<ntat> bastetmilo, dyskonty są jak dystrybucje linuksa, każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie:P
<julek> BlessJah: ja wlasnie sie nad nim zastanawiałem, gdyby był troche lepszy za powiedzmy 50-60 to bym brał:)
<Szatan> bastetmilo: w lidlu mają reklamówki jednorazowe w wersji HQ ;x
<BlessJah> julek: potrzebuję czegoś do kopiowania notatek, więc makro i kilka megapikseli
<ntat> ale Biedronka jest jak ubuntu-pl, tu znajdziesz wszystko:D
<bastetmilo> ntat: oczywiście :). Ja lubie płacić kartą i dlatego wybieram Lidla. No i lubię porzadek w sklepie :)
<julek> mysle, ze do tego by w zupelnosci wystarczyl
<gjm> Lidl spoko ziom
<BlessJah> w komórce mam bez autofokusa, nie łapie z mniej niż 50 cm
<julek> ja mam 2.0 w nokii i kartke a4 robi nawet przyzwoicie
<julek> ma lampe, wiec po ciemku nawet lepiej, niz w dzien
<ntat> a ja wolę nie dopacać do towaru tylko dlatego, żeby zapłacić kartą:P Jeśli chodzi o porządek, to nie wiem jak jest u Ciebie ale u mnie jest czysto:)
<bastetmilo> ntat: pare Biedronek widziałam. najgorsza jest ta na dworcu PKS we Wrocławiu.
<BlessJah> julek: przy takich zdjęciach nie o rozdzielczość chodzi, choć ofc VGA to za mało
<Diabelko> #wrocław
<bastetmilo> Dawno w takim zasyfionym sklepie nie byłam.
<BlessJah> poniżej 3.2 Mpix bym się raczej nie zapuszczał
<bastetmilo> A te dwie u mnie w mieście też takie czysciutkie nie są.
<ntat> Nie mam takich doświadczeń. Sądzę, że Biedronki, jak każde sklepy sieciowe mają swoi audytorów, więc muszą się chyba pilnować
<bastetmilo> No to maja kiepskich audytorów.
<BlessJah> nie, nie muszą
<Diabelko> jedyne co jest fajne w lidlu, to chinskie ciastka i tani proszek do prania, ktory w srodku jest reksem
<bastetmilo> Lidl ma najlepszą dymkę.
<gjm> i czipsy tanie
<bastetmilo> I tanie wrapsy
<gjm> oneone
<julek> ja do lidla nie chadzam
<ntat> A Lidl nie sprzedaje tylko niemieckich towarów?
<julek> do biedry czasem
<EsmD> ntat: nie
<gjm> ntat: w większości
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: podejrzewam, że mają własne pola uprawne w podziemiach każdego lidla i je wożą windą
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie tylko.
<Diabelko> ntat: w większości są to produkty niby-niemieckie
<Szatan> eh, a najlepsze są tzw. chwilowe promocje na elektronikę czyli pudełka porozpierdzielane
<Diabelko> mają też u siebie napoje na rynek polski rozlewane z niemieckiej coca-coli
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: mają taką jak trzeba.
<EsmD> Lidl ma ZAJEFAJNE sosy czosnkowe, i oglnie produkty z firmy Mikado
<ntat> Niby niemieckie ale z Chin:]
<Diabelko> Mikado... dobre wędki
<julek> wszystko z chin...
<gjm> tylko ryż nie wiadomo skąd
<EsmD> Szatan: te pudelka porozpierdzielane to przez klientow
<julek> przez motłoch
<ntat> albo bułki wymacane przez klientów, np. w Kauflandzie:/
<bastetmilo> u mnie Lidl ma remont :(
<gjm> 21:28 < ntat> albo bułki wymacane przez klientów, np. w Kauflandzie:/
<gjm> takie najlepsze
<EsmD> gjm: NIE
<EsmD> najlepsze bulki
<EsmD> to sie kupuje prosto w piekarni
<gjm> no, ja sam piekę z mąki prosto z młyna
<gjm> akurat bo mam czas po piekarniach latać
<ntat> Ostatnio jeden "dziad", przyniósł w brudnych łapach z brudnymi paznokciami chleb do pokrojenia ale najpierw zażyczył sobie zważenia go! Po czym powiedział, że za mało waży i że chce inny:|
<EsmD> z hipermareketow sa calkiem dobre bulki
<EsmD> dlatego ja wole zyc w nieswiadomosci czasem...
<ntat> Kajzerka w Kauflandzie - 0,15 PLN:)
<EsmD> i kupuje zawsze chleb krojony
<EsmD> zafoliowany
<Szatan> a ja i tak wolę razowy ;d
<BlessJah> EsmD: pewnie z certyfikatem sterylności
<ntat> Szatan, no to masz dobry nawyk. Bo ja jakoś nie mogę się do niego przekonać
<bastetmilo> ja wolę żytni :)
<bastetmilo> na zakwasie
<ntat> Czasem lubię taki zjeść ale na dłuższą metę, wolę tradycję;]
<Szatan> bastetmilo: żytni od żyda?
<bastetmilo> Szatan: tak, oczywiście.
<bastetmilo> może jeszcze zapytaj sie czy z żyda
<ntat> z Biedronki:)
<EsmD> ja kupuje nie wiem jaki,ale krojony i zafoliowany :P
<ntat> Najlepiej nie wiedzieć, co tam dorzucają "od siebie" piekarze a raczej, ci którzy u nich pracują czy są na praktykach:p
<jacekowski> ftpd: ???
<ftpd> jacekowski: Dobry odtwarzacz do filmów z napisami, dobry odtwarzacz do muzyki?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Odebrałem dziś nexusa ;-)
<jacekowski> clementine
<jacekowski> a na telefon
<jacekowski> uzywam domyslnego
<jacekowski> do muzyki
<jacekowski> dziala i robi co trzeba
<jacekowski> ale jest doubletwist tez fajny
<ftpd> No właśnie nie mam domyślnego.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Dostałem z aokp.
<ftpd> I nie mam.
<jacekowski> co z nim zrobiles?
<jacekowski> aokp?
<ftpd> Mod taki.
<jacekowski> to zmien na cyanogena
<ftpd> Nie chcę.
<jacekowski> ew. doubletwist
<ftpd> aokp jest ok.
<ftpd> doubletwist, ok.
<ftpd> A filmy?
<jacekowski> uzywam bsplayera
<jacekowski> czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem jak z napisami
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bede pozniej
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was wie w jakim edytorze można zrobić wyciszenie w video (muszę ocenzurować wideło)
<BlessJah> a jakie już stestowałeś?
<BlessJah> powinno tam być 'z'?
<Matan[M]> na razie instaluję ze względu na powolne łącze trochę to trwa...
<Matan[M]> niby mam już OpenShot
<Matan[M]> kolejny to avidemux, następny Pitivi
<Matan[M]> tyle, że zanim mi się to zainstaluje to będę miał już dzień następny
<Matan[M]> dl 5kb/s to tak super prędkości, że musze zdecydować się na instalację jednej aplikacji
<BlessJah> testuj to co już masz na dysku
<BlessJah> kdenlive na pewno może, ale nie wiem czy nie dossie ci to pół kde
<drathir> Matan[M]: dawaj dns zmien moze do 10 skoczy...
<gjm> bastetmilo: skreśl mnie proszę z listy
<BlessJah> w zasadzie każdy nieliniowy musi mieć taką opcję
<bastetmilo> gjm: ej, no weź
<ntat> Ja mam OpenShot i tam można
<Matan[M]> drathir: nie chce mi się bawić... gsm to wiesz...
<Matan[M]> ntat: jakąż opcją?
<Matan[M]> po omacku trochę mi przychodzi szukanie w nowym programie
<drathir> Matan[M]: a najlepiej ssh tunel z kompresja...
<gjm> bastetmilo: co mam wziąć?
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie przesadzaj. Jeśli Cię uraziłam (wiem, czasami przesadzam) to przepraszam. Nie rezygnuj z powodu głupich tekstów.
<gjm> jakie głupie? bardzo zabawne, np. ten o "sraczce"
<ntat> Matan[M], PPM -> Właściwości -> Audio -> Głośność
<bastetmilo> ALe ten nie był mój!
<bastetmilo> A kazek przeciez nie przyjezdza
<Matan[M]> ntat: wyciszę tym kilku sec fragmenty?
<gjm> ale mu przytaknęłaś, z resztą nie mamy o czym dyskutować, w końcu mam tylko 20 lat
<bastetmilo> gjm: mam dla Ciebie złą wiadomość.
<ntat> Matan[M], tak, ale najpierw musisz użyć nożyczek, żeby pociąć na fragmenty, z którymi chcesz oddzielnie pracować
<Matan[M]> ntat: dziękuję :)
<ntat> np
<gjm> tak?
<bastetmilo> gjm: tekst o latach nie był o Tobie.
<bastetmilo> zeszło na gwiazde kanału
<bastetmilo> tzn. byłą gwiazdę
<gjm> nie wiem, skojarzyło mi się ze mną. widocznie mam paranoje
<BlessJah> \o/
<bastetmilo> no przykro mi, ale wpadłes akurat w dyskusje o kims innym
<bastetmilo> Nie było to o Tobie i już.
<gjm> nie wiem, w każdym razie nie jest mi przyjemnie
<termi> gjm: nie byly o tobie te slowa pozniej rozmowa tyczyla sie kogo innego
<bastetmilo> gjm: erm. Ale przecież takie są uroki takiego towarzystwa. Znaczy samych facetów.
<bastetmilo> U mnie w robocie cały czas jesy wbijanie widelców w plecy, wyzywanie od gimbusów itp itd
<bastetmilo> w kazdym razie
<bastetmilo> ja przegiełam - za to przepraszam.
<bastetmilo> a teraz idę spać
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> 1st
<ftpd> Trochę wcześnie.
<ftpd> Chyba, że to za dziś.
<ftpd> ;-)
<tajwanuser> :<>
<jacekowski> ftpd: jestem nazad
<tajwanuser> jak tam mija wieczor?
<m477> a tera?
<termi> 1st
<m477> palimy
<ftpd> Kanapki z czosnkiem <3
<tajwanuser> ta:P zjedz na sniadanie i idz do szkoly/pracy
<tajwanuser> :P
<ftpd> Mam l4, jem na kolację.
<tajwanuser> heh
<tajwanuser> za dobrze
<tajwanuser> chyba, ze wlasnie siedzisz z oberwana noga:P
<m477> l4?
<ftpd> Nie, moje oskrzela się palą.
<ftpd> m477: Dorośniesz, zrozumiesz.
<m477> ftpd: chyba juz bardziej nie moge
<ftpd> m477: W Twoim świecie to się nazywa 'zwolnienie'.
<m477> moim?
<ftpd> Mhm.
<jacekowski> a u nas w UK nie ma l4
<jacekowski> zle sie czujesz, dzwonisz do pracy z rana ze chory jestes i tyle
<ftpd> Ja muszę formalizować.
<tajwanuser> tia, a jeszcze lepiej pracowac jako frilanser:P
<ftpd> E, ja nie chciałbym.
<ftpd> Tak samo, jak mieć własnej firmy.
<ftpd> Wolę robić dla kogoś, mam gwarancję stałego zarobku.
<ftpd> A nie użerać się z kontrahentami, księgowością i jeszcze przejmować, czy będą zlecenia.
<tajwanuser> nuuudy:P
<jacekowski> i 8h w pracy
<jacekowski> zamiast pracowac 24/7
<tajwanuser> znaczy nie wiem
<tajwanuser> ja mam 18 lat;)
<CookieM> u nas to się nazywa swojsko kacowe
<ftpd> No kacowe to jest UnÅ».
<ftpd> I jest takich bodajże 4 w roku.
<jacekowski> ftpd: ojciec mial wlasna firme, i o ile zarobki byly znacznie wyzsze niz by zarabial normalnie na etacie, to po uwzglednieniu faktu ze pracowal praktycznie 7 dni w tygodniu po 12h/dzien minimum
<ftpd> jacekowski: No dokładnie.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Dlatego mam to gdzieś, odbijam kartę, robię robotę, odbijam kartę, leżę do góry brzuchem.
<jacekowski> to ile wychodzilo na godzine pracy bylo porownywalne z normalna robota
<ftpd> jacekowski: Btw słyszałeś? Metałocze nowe wspierają też iOS.
<jacekowski> to tylko kwestia softu
<CookieM> u nas ethos pracy można porównać do kazikowego: 'Dalej jazda do roboty, je...e nieroby/Toć roboty u nas ni ma. I co ty na to powiesz?"
<jacekowski> a ios mam w de
<jacekowski> czy tam "de"
<jacekowski> CookieM: w normalnym kraju tak nie ma
<termi> ale goraco spac nie idzie
<ftpd> CookieM: 'Ethos'?
<ftpd> Ja często wstawiam angielskie słówka, ale bez przesady ;-)
<CookieM> http://www.sjp.pl/etos
<jacekowski> ethos != etos
<ftpd> Ja wiem, co to etos.
<CookieM> http://tnij.org/qsbt
<Biszkopcik> gjm: final fantasy! :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-23
<bastetmilo> cześć
<buharin> ogarnia ktos perla pomoc
<Wizard> Cześć.
<buharin> Wizard, hej :)
<julek> z podręcznika perla: " Może się to wydawać trochę dziwne, ale tak ma być, gdyż to jest dziwne."
<buharin> perl -le ’s**02).4&9%4^[./4(%2^0%2,^([#+%2&**y%& -;^[%"‘-{ a%%s%%$_%ee’
<Wizard> buharin, Weź, oszczędź oczy.
<sjg> \o/
<Wizard> sjg, Cóż cię tak zafascynowało?
<panx> cześć wam!
<panx> Wizard, bo ja się bawie i powiedz mi ,co to znaczy : skrypcik.sh: 27: skrypcik.sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<panx> Wizard, aa już nie ważne :)
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Znaczy to, co napisano ;P
<panx> ten asf to ociekawy format...
<Wizard> ASF? Te filmy Microsoftu?
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485773_10150857325183863_1572512299_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ctngy7u> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<Wizard> ftpd, I?
<ftpd> Wizard: Kojarząc postać na obrazku jest to całkiem zabawne.
<Wizard> Nie bardzo.
<ftpd> Szanuję Twoje zdanie, chociaż się z nim nie zgadzam.
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Tymczasem, idę po ćmiki. Brb.
<panx> Wizard, tak od Misoftu
<panx> Micosoftu
<panx> jest napisane że format jest nie konwersionalny, a ja skonwertowałem ;F
<Wizard> Nie wiem, bić brawo? :)
<Wizard> Skoro da się odtworzyć, to da się i skonwertować - proste.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ping.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Już coś wiadomo więcej o zlocie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a co chcesz wiedzieć? Termin jest ten sam, nie wszyscy mi wypełnili ankiete, ale wygrywa panarama i hala :)
<Wizard> Nie pójdziemy do botanicznego? :(
<bastetmilo> A nie
<bastetmilo> Wygrywa Panorama i Ogród :)
<ftpd> Ech, z cyklu 'jak chcesz mieć zrobione, zrób sam' siedzę na L4 w domu z zapmiętym VPN-em i klikam :(
<bastetmilo> Wizard: obskoczymy Ostrów, Ogród, Panorame i Hale. Jak sie uda to w jeden dzien na spokojnie to w sobote coś dodatkowego jeszcze zobaczymy.
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Ekstra.
<bastetmilo> Na wyspie słodowej obalimy cydr :)
<bastetmilo> a potem jakaś knajpka
<bastetmilo> zasugerowano mi Spiż
<bastetmilo> tylko mam sprawdzić czy ostatnie kiepskie opinie są prawdziwe
<Dreadlish> re
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Lepiej mi znajdź tani nocleg we Wro na Polcon.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dlaczego ja?
<bastetmilo> i masz http://www.dwpiast.pl/index.php?page=prices
<bastetmilo> i następny http://www.mleczarniahostel.pl/?d=3
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Bo jesteś lokalna.
<gjm> re
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. Mieszkam 60km od Wrocławia.
<ftpd> Aha.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, I codziennie dojeżdżasz taki kawał?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> A moja kobita powiedziała, że 40km (I to autostradą) to za dużo.
<bastetmilo> No ja jade 35 km autostradą :)
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie odkryję Ameryki przypominając, że baby są dziwne.
<Wizard> ftpd, :)
<Wizard> W zamian za dom z ogrodem i garażem za pół darmo: jestem gotów się poświęcić trochę.
<kichawa> jak sie sprawuje gjm jako op ?
<gjm> powiem ci że straszny troll
<gjm> dobra, bo wyjdę na dupka
<kichawa> autobiografia gjm :)
<Szatan> Wizard: 100k godzin w javie? ;d
<bastetmilo> gjm: może jakaś samokrytyka? ;)
<gjm> a może nie?
<ftpd> He he.
<uh> 6
<Szatan> 666
<bastetmilo> Szatan piszący 666 - co za cliché
<bastetmilo> ;)
<Szatan> eh, mam przybindowane F6
<panx> mam pytanko , warto z .mov do .ts cisnąć *( transport stream)
<drathir> 35km to duzo dojezdzac? 40min autobusem jazdy autem troche ponad polowe tego...
<drathir> panx: mov to nie applowe? jak tak to i tak warto... hrhr
<panx> tfu! .vob... coś mi się porypało
 * drathir zartowal... zalezy co chcesz osiagnac...
<drathir> aha...
<panx> drathir, czy warto - o to chodzi, jakoś obrazu lepsza będzie w .ts (mpeg2) niż w .mkv (x264)? o to mi chodzi :P
<panx> na pewno to się rozmiarem pliku odbuje, ale jakościowo to nie wiadomo :p
<drathir> czy ja wiem vob odtwarzacz powinien lyknac dvd z ts moze byc problem...
<bastetmilo> drathir: 35km samą A4 - jeszcze trzeba do niej dojechać... I przebić się przez troche Wrocławia.
<drathir> panx: zalezy z jakiego zrodla, ale 4me .mkv wieksze mozliwosci ma...
<drathir> bastetmilo: wiem wiem... od strony bielan zjazd czy dalej?
<panx> drathir, zainteresowałem .ts jak nagrałem sobie nagrania - i nagrania na dysku twardym są w .ts :P
<drathir> mkv ma bardzo wysoka jakosc jesli z dobrego zrodla...
<drathir> z blueray rip do mkv 360p 400-500 mb wazy...
<drathir> bastetmilo: bramki na A4 uruchomili ponownie juz?
<panx> drathir, to czemu dekoder nie zgrywa do mkv ??
<bastetmilo> drathir: jakie bramki?
<panx> tylko do .ts?
<drathir> bastetmilo: od oplat za przejazd A4
<bastetmilo> drathir: wiem po co są bramki. Pytam się jakie, bo nigdy na A4 nie widziałam bramek.
<drathir> panx: bo lipa dekoder? ts ma gorsza jakosc moim zdaniem ale za to mniej obciaza... jesli jest w seamingu...
<bastetmilo> chyba, że kiedy jechałam do krakowa, ale to było jakieś 13 lat temu więc  mogę nie pamiętać co tam było.
<drathir> ale ja tam sie nie znam...
<drathir> bastetmilo: o to ciekawe byly juz swojego czasu i oplaty pobierali...
<drathir> ale cos tam sie im stalo i zniesli...
<drathir> tak samo maja pobierac za obwodnice jak juz tego nie robia...
<bastetmilo> drathir: na trasie Legnica Wrocław nie ma żadnych bramek. Na 100%.
<spoofy> o/
<Matan[M]> lol
<Matan[M]> dzwoni do mnie sąsiad któremu ostatnio robiłem maszynę i mówi że jego komputer robi "trolololololololo"
<Matan[M]> wpadam a tu ma w Windowsie ustawione dźwięk powitania na trolololo.wav ;)
<sjg> lololololoooooo
<gjm> fajowo
<spoofy> nie zdziwię się jak m$ ustawi podobny dźwięk w win 8 przy tym ich metro menu czy jak to tam ma..
<sjg> w trakcie instalacji będzie zapętlone.
<spoofy> ej apropos dźwięków z M$ - kiedyś bardzo się zdziwiłem jak na wirtualce instalowałem xp i domyślnie wyszukał mi sterowniki audio i podczas "ekranu powitalnego" do konfiguracji updateów i userów usłyszałem całkiem kojącą nerwy ambient muzyczkę
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 18 hours, 2 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <jacekowski> ethos != etos
<lisu> spoofy: współczuje
<lisu> re
<CookieM> http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/sudo-sandwich.png
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> cześć
<KiFka> http://flic.kr/p/c4fe5G
<lisu> KiFka: powiedz jeszcze, ze artysta w paincie to naskrobał x]
<termi> gjm: czesc :)
<ftpd> Pewnie Żyd.
<ftpd> Oni robią Sztukę.
<Szatan> KiFka: ładne :)
<Szatan> ftpd: wiesz, każdego możesz nazwać Żydem nieznając człowieka i nieźle się przejechać.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> dns mi przeskoczył na nowy serwer, wszystkie pliki z tego co widzę mam
<BlessJah> ale programów etc brakuje
<jacekowski> no powoli
<BlessJah> no i opera o certyfikaty się pluje, jak maila chcę sprawdzić
<jacekowski> jakie programy
<jacekowski> doinstalowalem irssi
<BlessJah> ekg2
<jacekowski> i certyfikaty powinny byc ok
<jacekowski> na zimbrze teraz
<jacekowski> jak wystartuje
<BlessJah> self signed czy cuś było z godzinę temu
<jacekowski> jak wchodzisz przez https://mail.jacekowski.org/ to nie powinno marudzic
<jacekowski> ale zmienie certyfikat w zimbrze tez
<jacekowski> ale nie powinienes samej zimbry widziec
<jacekowski> bo pod mail.jacekowski.org apache stoi
<BlessJah> po imapie opera ciągnie
<BlessJah> po https śmiga
<jacekowski> a to by moglo marudzic
<jacekowski> ale juz powinno byc ok
<BlessJah> ekg1 jest, 2 nie ma
<BlessJah> btw, nadal nie ma paczki dla debiana?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> ekg obsysa
<drathir> pytanie w 10.04 jak sie nie da dist upgrade to zaktualizuje do lts-a?
<jacekowski> ide pic
<jacekowski> dist-upgrade to prawie to samo co upgrade
<jacekowski>        dist-upgrade
<jacekowski>            dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict
<jacekowski>  i tyle
<KiFka> Szatan, thx
<ntat> Witam
<drathir> jacekowski: dzieki choc to nie fajnie, bo wynika ze moze sie samo updejtnac...
<drathir> ntat: witam...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: git bzr clive youtube-dl elinks ffmpeg ipcalc mutt screen sqlite
<BlessJah> ok, sqlite3 już jest
<Szatan> BlessJah: tmux i dtach?
<BlessJah> co kto i ile na tym można zarobić?
<Szatan> na tmuxie możesz podzielić terminal
<BlessJah> na screenie iirc też
<BlessJah> po co mi to? pracuję albo na laptopie, gdzie odpalam 4 terminale odruchowo wręcz, albo na komórce, 2.5 czy tam 3.5 cala dzielić nie będę przecież
<Szatan> eh, matematyk ;d
<BlessJah> matematyk bo?
<BlessJah> wypisał 3 liczby w jednej linijce?
<Szatan> niet
<Szatan> odpala 4 terminale ;d
<m477> >_>
<BlessJah> i?
<m477> matematycy tylko 4 terminale uruchamija
<Szatan> m477++
<BlessJah> a jak mam więcej terminali niż zakładek, to znak, że coś się dzieje?
<m477> Szatan--
<dmk> diabolo.
<Szatan> BlessJah: to wtedy musisz dobić do 8 terminali etc
<m477> super smieszne
<m477> NOT
<BlessJah> że parzyste, czy ilości obszarów wyznaczanych przez kolejne cięciwy na okręgu?
<m477> jakie cieciwy
<BlessJah> narysuj okrag i cieciwe
<BlessJah> masz dwa obszary
<dmk> zbyt duzo wymagasz
<dmk> :D
<BlessJah> dodaj druga i sa 4
<Szatan> BlessJah: niet, potęga liczby 2 ;d
<BlessJah> trzecia, 8 obszarów
<m477> no chyba nie
<BlessJah> potem 16, 31 i tak dalej
<dmk> uczycie go jak czytac kod binarny ?
<m477> lepiej wroc do podstawowki
<dmk> ale te 31 mi nie pasuje
<dmk> chyba 32 :D
<BlessJah> uwierz, albo narysuj i policz
<m477> sprawdz co to cięciwa wpierw
<BlessJah> ale zaczynaj z dużym kołej, inaczej juz przy 16 zacznie ci sie pieprzyć
<dmk> BlessJah: ja mam 4.7 cala na telefonie
<dmk> wiec da rade zyc
<BlessJah> m477: chodzi ci o średnice?
<m477> srednica to tez cieciwa
<BlessJah> tak
<m477> wiec nie wiem o co ci chodzi
<gjm> re
<m477> re cum cum
<BlessJah> ja też nie
<gjm> co wy tu...
<BlessJah> bodaj jedyny warunek na te obszary, to żeby w jednym punkcie max 2 cięciwy się przecinały
<dmk> gjm: tez sie zastanawiam, ale na orgie to nie wyglada
<m477> troche zapoznow
<panx> Zimbra czasem nie jest płatna?
<BlessJah> nie wyglada na to, a co?
<m477> orgia na kanale irc lol
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> re
<tajwanuser> jak tam mija wieczor?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<Wizard> Trza dodać zlot.
<bastetmilo> Jasne
<bastetmilo> zlot jest mocno nieoficjalny
<tajwanuser> toco
<Wizard> To co?
<bastetmilo> OK, widze ze inne kanały też dodają swoje zloty/zjazdy/spotkania...
<gjm> nie widzę żebym został skreślony
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo nie skreślam Cię.
<m477> cpamy
<tajwanuser> na irc wszystko mozna:)
<m477> tak jak w zyciu
<Wizard> gjm: Czemu masz być skreślony?
<gjm> czy to ważne? :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie wstydź się, powiedz jaki jest powód Twojej decyzji.
<gjm> 20:45 <@Wizard> gjm: Czemu masz być skreślony?
<gjm> no i na przykład temu.
<gjm> czego mam się wstydzić?
<bastetmilo> No własnie nie wiem.
<Wizard> My też jesteśmy brzydcy.
<Wizard> Ale obiecuję, że nawet, jak będziemy nocować pod jednym dachem, to cię nie zgwałcę.
<gjm> :)
<gjm> nie wiem
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> jakie wyznanie
<Szatan> Wizard: jesteś pedobearem? ;d
<Wizard> Nie.
<Szatan> Wizard: FSM?
<Wizard> Ale rozwiewam ew. wątpliwości.
<gjm> nie chodzi o to, ale miło mi
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie stawiaj sobie wyzwań którym nie zdołasz podołać :P
<Wizard> Meh.
<Szatan> Wizard: pewnie upijesz gjm i zostawisz przy ścianie płaczu tzw, muszlą klozetową ;d
<gjm> jacy zabawni
<Matan[M]> Szatan: albo ścianą płaczu stanie się ta o którą się gjm zaprze :P
<Matan[M]> gjm: trzeba mieć luźne podejście do życia
<Matan[M]> a nie jakieś takie sztywne
<Matan[M]> zupełnie jak Wizard
<KiFka> ciekawe jak to niektorzy ludzie mierza innych swoja miara….
<KiFka> bardzo  ciekawe
<Matan[M]> if u know what i mean :P
<Wizard> To nie z żadnej urazy osobistej, czy coś. Żeby nie było.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: po polsku to nie byłby tak zabawny meme :<
<Wizard> Więc się nie odzywaj, jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/17/ubuntu-irc-council-position/
<Matan[M]> Wizard: niszczysz mnie...
<lisu> `calc 14*14
<Przekliniak> lisu: 14 by 14
<lisu> `calc =14*14
<Przekliniak> lisu: 14 by 14
<lisu> `calc =14^2
<Przekliniak> lisu: 14
<lisu> o0
<Matan[M]> lisu: bo wiesz, niektórym się OP by całkowicie nie przydał...
<lisu> Matan[M]: nie wiem o czym mówisz.
<Wizard> A właśnie, jeszcze z ogłoszeń parafialnych.
<Matan[M]> zły kanał...
<gjm> Matan[M]: pomóc w czymś?
<lisu> aaaa meeeeenn
<Wizard> Fakt, kanał jest zły, rozmawiałem o tym z ludźmi działającymi w LoCo.
<Wizard> Dostałem przykaz udania się z problemami tego kanału do Rady Irca.
<Szatan> do najwyżej rady nadzorczej zwaną #freenode?
<Wizard> Nie, Rady IRC Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Zasugerowano mi również używanie oficjalnego regulaminu IRC kanałów Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Oraz dowybranie opów.
<gjm> "dowybranie"?
<Szatan> Wizard: Ty coś ćpałeś dzisiaj?
<Wizard> Szatan: A ty?
<lisu> matko, to teraz będzie cenzura, prohibicja i co tam jeszcze ...
<gjm> Szatan: milcz
<Szatan> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> Dlaczego wszędzie jest porządnie, a u nas burdel na kółkach?
<Szatan> Bo to Polska!
<KiFka> Wizard, przychodzi mi na mysl … Oto Polska wlasnie...
<lisu> powołajmy komisję
<Wizard> Nie wiem jeszcze jak to będzie wyglądało, ale prawdopodobnie będą wybory na opów.
<Wizard> Być może dostaniecie również szansę pozbawienia opa mnie, taką opcję również przedłożę przed Radą.
<KiFka> ciekawy koncept
<lisu> Wizard: tylko określ datę, aby wiesz, jakichś agitacji nie było w ciszy przed.
<gjm> no i to jest chyba właściwy moment
<Wizard> To znaczy muszę doczytać jak to wygląda.
<Wizard> Baaardzo bym chciał, żeby tu było tak, jak na innych kanałach z rodziny ubuntu.
<Wizard> W ogóle, Polskie LoCo nie istnieje!
<Szatan> >Rodziny ubuntu
<Szatan> brzmi jak sekta
<KiFka> Wizard, :) trzeba miec marzenia …. brzmi strasznie
<lisu> Szatan: tak, patologicznej.
<KiFka> Wizard, najgorsze ze czlowiek jest swiadomy ze sie da … :/
<Wizard> Chyba, że nie chcecie.
<Wizard> Jak na razie, zacioraliście KiFkę, czestera, kklimondę i qermita.
<Wizard> :D
<lisu> ja tego nie powiedziałem, Wizard pojaśnij jak to by miało wyglądać.
<Wizard> Ale co?
<lisu> no te "rządy"
<Wizard> Rządy?
<lisu> w sensie regulaminy, obostrzenia itd.
<Wizard> No chodzi o to, żeby kanał był w miarę z godny z Wytycznymi IRC.
<BlessJah> gjm: rezygnujesz i startujesz w wyborach?
<KiFka> Wizard, opisz pomysl…. bedzie prosciej
<Wizard> zgodny*
<Wizard> Pomysł chłopaków z LoCo był taki, żeby zrobić #offtopic.
<BlessJah> uwazaj, zeby nie zabic przez przypadek tego kanalu
<gjm> BlessJah: rezygnuję całkowicie, zadowolony?
<lisu> Wizard: to są jakieś wytyczne?
<BlessJah> gjm: nie mam nic przeciwko zebys startowal, choc sam an ciebie nie zaglosowalbym
<Wizard> Ja jestem przeciw, z resztą kiedyś już to tu omawialiśmy, kklimonda może pamięta, bo był czynnym przeciwnikiem.
<Wizard> Na razie to tylko plany.
<Wizard> Więcej - wkrótce, jak znajdę trochę czasu, żeby wystosować prośbę do Rady.
<kklimonda> zief?
<lisu> to jest jakaś Rada z dużej R?
<Wizard> Tak naprawdę, to przydał by się ktoś z Członkostwem, ale kklimonda i Quintasan_ nie mają czasu albo ochoty.
<Wizard> :P
<KiFka> kklimonda, :)
<gjm> BlessJah: sam wystartuj, masz tyle stażu w końcu, ja tu nie jestem potrzebny
<lisu> matko, długo mnie nie było tutaj
<Wizard> A ja nie mam czasu chwilowo na członkostwo.
<Wizard> lisu: Witamy z powrotem.
<kklimonda> Wizard: rada nie ma kontroli nad naszym kanałem ;)
<Wizard> I właśnie!
<lisu> ostatnie dzikie plemie?
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> Byłbym zapomniał. Zaproponowano mi przeczyszczenie dostępów i dodanie IRCCouncil.
<kklimonda> Wizard: kto zaproponował?
<gjm> Wizard: nie wiem czy zarejestrowałeś
<Wizard> kklimonda: #ubuntu-irc
<Wizard> kklimonda: Przeczytaj, proszę, ostatnie parę minut rozmowy.
<Wizard> gjm: Zarejestrowałem, że nie chcesz być opem.
<Wizard> Trudno.
<gjm> okej
<Wizard> Dziękuję za dotychczasową pomoc.
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> hahaha, to dobre
<Wizard> Jak już wspomniałem, Rada szuka nowego członka.
<Wizard> Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany, to na ubottu.com są szczegóły.
<BlessJah> co oznacza czlonkostwo?
<gjm> że będziesz członkiem :>
<Wizard> Możliwość podejmowania ważkich decyzji.
<KiFka> wladze nad rzedem dusz!
<KiFka> haha
<Wizard> Cóż.
<Szatan> pewnie, dotowanie sekty ubuntu
<Szatan> w zamian za opa
<Wizard> Hmm, to musiałbyś się zapytać kklimondy.
<kklimonda> pliz, nie odmieniaj mojego nicka bo mnie nie pingujesz ;)
<Wizard> Ale o ile się orientuję, to Członkowie Ubuntu (nawet nie Rady IRC) dostają jakąś kasę na wyjazd na UDS.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Ty byłeś, prawda?
<kklimonda> Wizard: #ubuntu-pl-offtopic nie przejdzie, to ci mogę już od razu powiedzieć
<Wizard> Wiem.
<Wizard> To samo powiedziałem.
<Wizard> "Tutaj jest Polska, nie elegancja-Francja
<Wizard> Chociaż we Francji psie kupy leżą na ulicach, nie wiem gdzie tam elegancja :D
<lisu> Wizard: u nas też leżą, tylko większe.
<gjm> pasjonujące
<lisu> inspirujące
<lisu> x]
<lisu> dobra spadam
<lisu> narazie
<Wizard> No, spadaj.
<kklimonda> Wizard: ta, byłem na UDS - ale to się dostaje wtedy kiedy masz powód być na UDS, a nie z zasady ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda: Zawsze coś.
<Wizard> Ja niedawno wysłałem pierwszą łatkę.
<kklimonda> i nie jest to zależne od bycia ubuntu memberem tak naprawdę
<Wizard> Poza tym, widzę, że ktoś wreszcie poszedł po rozum do głowy i wypieprzył polskie tłumaczenie Podręcznika.
<Wizard> kklimonda: A to nie wiedziałem.
<gjm> Wizard: może gdybym był w końcu w AL i nie musiał kłuć tym w oczy to bym został :)
<Wizard> AL?
<BlessJah> Wizard: wypieprzyli?
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> ja tam miałem duży wkład
<Wizard> No całe szczęście.
<BlessJah> procentowo to naprawdę fajnie wyglądało
<Wizard> Przecież tego się czytać nie dało :/
<gjm> Wizard: Access Lista, nie chciałem cobyś mnie wykopał za anglicyzmy ;d
<Wizard> Przeżyję.
<BlessJah> z tego procenta co ze dwa lata temu była przetłumaczona... :(
<dmk> nadal tutaj jest napieta dyskusja o cieciwach?
<Wizard> BlessJah: To była jakaś katastrofa.
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> młdy byłem, głupi, to próbowałem tłumaczyć
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> teraz jeste już tylko głupi :(
<Wizard> Nie mówię, że Twoje, bo nie dotrwałem daleko.
<BlessJah> dobrze, że się szybko zniechęciłem brakiem odzewu
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem jak z jakością mojego tłumaczenia, zaraz po tłumaczeniu ktoś powinien to sprawdzać, a nikt nie sprawdzał
<Wizard> Ja zgłosiłem błąd z łatką.
<BlessJah> mailing jest martwy od dłuższego czasu, dostaję tylko bugi w tlumaczeniu, które jakis gość błyskawicznie zamyka
<dmk> BlessJah: pociesze Cie, wczoraj tyralem z jedno punktu do drugiego tylko po to by stwierdzic ze nie dzialajaca myszka jest efektem nie podlaczenia jej...
<Wizard> No tak, skoro wywalili tłumaczenia.
<BlessJah> kiedy w ogole wywalili?
<BlessJah> dmk: przejmować się, było minęło
<dmk> najgorsze ze to nie byla blondynka, co najwiecej nie byla to kobieta...
<dmk> co wiecej*
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Coś dużo tu ostatnio nowych twarzy się pojawia.
<dmk> w ogole cos wiadomo wiecej o ubuntu na smartach oprocz emulacji bez srodowiska graficznego ?
<julek> ale populacja ciagle <100
<Wizard> dmk: Vide Ubuntu for Android.
<BlessJah> w sumie mozna sporzadzic wykresy funkcji aktywnosci funkcji uzytkownika w czasie, a nie tylko sumaryczne, od powstania kanału
<BlessJah> taka pochodna z tych logów w temacie kanału
<BlessJah> grrr, za tydzień jest sesja a ja o czym?
<dmk> Wizard: bede musial wzglebic sie w to w weekend..
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ja już przeżyłem tyle sesji, że mam to gdzieś.
<Wizard> Zostały mi dwa przedmioty, egzamin z jednego już zaliczyłem
<dmk> dobijaca rzecza na tym vps jest to ze nie moge za ch...olere ustawic kodowania.
<Wizard> Właśnie próbuję zmusić LXDE do współpracy z moją inżynierką.
<Wizard> Z marnym skutkiem.
<BlessJah> co za inżynierkę masz?
<dmk> i widze fajne krzaczki i bawie sie w rozszyfruj enigme
<bastetmilo> Co się dzieje?
<bastetmilo> Chwila moment a tu jednego opa mniej
<BlessJah> tango down
<gjm> myślałem że się ucieszycie
<bastetmilo> jakbym tylko umiała prywate odsunąć na bok i dla dobra sprawy się poświęcić...
<bastetmilo> gjm: a czemu?
<bastetmilo> Co prawda kiepski z Ciebie op był, bo swoich kolesi nie ruszałeś... Ale jednak był.
<gjm> nie wiem co wam po głowach chodzi
<bastetmilo> gjm: piszesz Wam? Wam to znaczy komu?
<BlessJah> zespół obsesyjno-kompulsywny?
<gjm> "wam" znaczy "wam" odkąd pamiętam.
<BlessJah> brałeś dzisiaj tabletki?
<BlessJah> rozregulowałem opa :(
<BlessJah> znaczy byłego
<bastetmilo> piękne wyjście
<bastetmilo> dlaczego jak ja robię takie rzeczy to od razu lecą teksty, że pewnie okres mam - a jak on tak robi to nagle cisza zapada?
<KiFka> roznica plci i stereotypow
<bastetmilo> podwójne standardy
<bastetmilo> kobiecie dosramy, ale chłopaka zostawimy w spokoju
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: gdyby poleciał tekst, ze pewnie okres mam, to zabrzmiałoby co najmniej dziwnie, nie uważasz?
<KiFka> zycie to nie bajka :P
<bastetmilo> no, nie możemy mieć wszystkiego :)
<bastetmilo> dobra, ja zmykam - może dziś uda mi się wyspać :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim
<pakos> http://di.com.pl/news/45387,1,0,Chcial_zabijac_na_ulicach_zupelnie_jak_w_Diablo_III.html :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/clbjo8n> (at di.com.pl)
<BlessJah> false positive
<sysek> ach
<sysek> piekna gra w ktora nikt nie moze teraz zzagrac
<pakos> ja sobie zagram za rok
<pakos> bedzie pewnie juz spokoj no i pewnie moj komp udzwignie ;o
<KiFka> calkiem fajnie sie gra
<KiFka> dobranoc
<panx> jutro chyba tak pogram
<julek> pakos: dadza w cdaction moze
<julek> w ogole ostatnio pare razy myslalem, zeby kupic to cdaction dla jakiejs gierki
<pakos> ee chyba za sto lat ;o
<dmk> ogladam znajomych photobloga mojej znajomej i stwierdzam
<dmk> ze chyba czas popelnic seppuku
<julek> poka
<dmk> wiesz ja pije rozrobiony spirytus
<dmk> i nie daje rady
<dmk> takze masz jakies trunki ?
<dmk> http://www.photoblog.pl/nomoresorrowx3/123558336/alegrossek-3.html
<dmk> julek: co to kurwa jest?
<dmk> julek: to podpada pod piguly, http://wd1.photoblog.pl/np1/201205/72/122832870.jpg
<julek> dmk: ile ma lat?
<dmk> ona, czy one ?
<julek> twoja znajoma
<dmk> ona ma 19
<dmk> ale znajome ma jakies z bad sectorami
<julek> hehe cytat do zapamietania
<julek> tez masz 19?
<dmk> nie
<dmk> :p
<dmk> ona podpada pod do;lna granice :D
<julek> twoja dolna?
<dmk> ta wiekowa
<julek> czyli ile masz?
<dmk> 26
<julek> to 19 do cieb ie nie pasuje
<julek> w ogole dziewczyny pozno madrzeja
<dmk> teraz to w ogole chujnia
<dmk> co patrze
<dmk> mowia ze kryzys ekonomiczny
<dmk> to chyba przykrywka...
<julek> tzn? bo sie pogubilem
<julek> 19-latki sa slabe
<dmk> mam dwie stazystki
<dmk> u siebie
<dmk> IQ betonu
<julek> hehe
<julek> a z takimi 19 lat to jest jeszcze problem taki, ze nie sa do konca "dojrzale"
<dmk> jeszcze ten smiech
<dmk> hihihi
<dmk> chce wziac wkretaka i sobie nim zyly podciac..
<julek> jesli patrzymy na 19-latki to raczej nie po to, by szukac kogos z kim mozna porozmawiac, nie nudzic sie itp
<dmk> ale powiem Ci ze to srednio zalezne od wieku
<julek> wiec pozostaje tylko seksualna relacja
<dmk> zawsze jakas metoda by sie odmlodzic
<dmk> :D
<julek> a takie 19-tki to moze i machaja cyckami... ale tak naprawde to nie sa ani zbyt chetne, ani obyte...
<dmk> julek: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281378_223987987642863_100000949904430_579982_4870631_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvm75kl> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<dmk> zgaduj ile to ma lat
<julek> ja juz jednak wole takie 21-22, te 2-3 lata to jednak roznica
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze rozumiesz, bo jestem zbyt zmeczony zeby tlumaczyc dokladniej:P
<dmk> wiem o co chodzi
<dmk> ale daje Ci zagadki
<julek> nie wiem ile 15?
<julek> ja mam w ogole problem z okreslaniem wieku
<dmk> Twoje 21
<dmk> :D
<julek> hmm
<dmk> jak chcesz to znajde Ci link mamski (41 lat) co wyglada jak 20
<julek> 19-tkom trzeba jeszcze latac i kupowac wate cukrowa;)
<dmk> i to w bikini! Haha
<dmk> i pampersa zmieniac
<julek> a te 22 sa juz jakies bardziej obyte i same wola zostac w domu;)
<dmk> taa, szczegolnie
<dmk> ze jesli mowa o jakis klubach
<dmk> to u nas wies spiewa i tanczy
<julek> ja po klubach nie chadzam
<dmk> ja tez nie
<dmk> bylem kilka razy
<dmk> mozesz tam lyzwiarstwo figurowe robic
<julek> ja wole domówki
<julek> chociaz ostatnio i z tym slabo jakos
<dmk> a domowka zalicza sie do laptopa, irca i szklanki trunku ? :D
<julek> wodke pilem ostatnio w grudniu:<
<julek> dmk: no wlasnie...
<dmk> widze ze
<dmk> jeszcze Ci watroba wykituje
<julek> hehe
<dmk> bo bez alkoholu to juz srednio funkcjonuje :D
<julek> ja pije piwko, winko czasem
<dmk> ja lece w koszta
<dmk> piwko, albo od zaprzyjaznionego dostawcy
<dmk> 97%
<julek> ale no kupie sobie, wypije 2 z nudow i tyle
<julek> ale tak zeby sie nawalic, to rzadko sa okazje
<dmk> ja to czasami po robocie musze, bo ludzie mnie rozwalaja
<julek> w ogole ludzie sa chujowi:P
<julek> ja jeszcze studiuje
<pakos> ehe z 10 minut trwali zanim zkillowalem virtualke ;o
<pakos> trwalo*
<dmk> julek: ja mam pecha bo potrafia zadzwonic z czyms tak prostym
<dmk> ze po prostu...
<julek> rozumiem...
<dmk> wczesniej pisalem, tyranie przez pol miasta, do punktu B, by stwierdzic ze mysz nie dziala bo nie jest podlaczona, a sraczka taka jakby miala wybuchnac 3cia wojna swiatowa
<julek> chce ktos jechac do kosowa?
<dmk> gdyby nie to ze w drugim pokoju jest serwerownia
<dmk> bym nie wyrobil
<dmk> tam chociaz zimno
<dmk> :D
<dmk> w te upaly
<julek> hehe
<pakos> julek: w jakim celu?
<dmk> pakos: postrzelasz sobie, w imie ONZ :D
<julek> pakos: hmm... przywiezc jakies papierki, pobawic sie
<pakos> dmk: ostatnio byl film o dzialaniach onz w bosni, handlem kobitkami sie zajmowali ;d
<pakos> w tv ofc
<dmk> pakos: ja slyszalem wiele plotek o ludziach z afganu
<julek> sa jakies letnie kursy, mozna sobie przywiezc papier z onz albo euleksu
<dmk> operatorzy pojazdow latajacych
<dmk> popijaja zatruty alkohol
<pakos> to lato mi odpada, brak czasu
<julek> propozycja w sumie raczej dla studentow
<pakos> ale bym odwiedzil taki kraj ;>
<dmk> ktorym czysci sie "skrzydla"
<julek> bardzo fajny kraik
<dmk> ja wolalbym Prypec
<dmk> pozwiedzac
<julek> e tam... nie ma co zwiedzac;)
<dmk> i przywiezc 30kg pomidora
<dmk> :D
<dmk> przywiesc*
<julek> przywieźć
<dmk> nie mam UFT
<dmk> i mam krzaczory
<julek> pszywieśdź
<dmk> pszyffie?
<dmk> ale dzis na wredne babsko trafilem
<pakos> hmm na xp jaki najnowszy ie mozna miec?
<dmk> taka wredna ze to ja wyszedlem do toalety i nie wrocilem
<dmk> :DD
<julek> pakos: 9 chyba
<pakos> a najnowszy jaki jest?
<pakos> 10?
<pakos> (nie wiem)
<dmk> ja tam na 7mce mam Chrome
<dmk> pytanie do Was
<dmk> jak kurwa mozna miec haslo do laptopa
<dmk> ksiezniczka ?!
<pakos> e no tylko do sprawdzenia czy strona jakos dziala mi trzeba ie
<pakos> odpalilem wirtualke xp to mi prawie system ubila, musialem killowac
<pakos> ;o
<dmk> po zdjeciach znalezionych na dysku
<dmk> dalbym jej 5/10
<dmk> . Amerykañski s±d orzek³, ¿e Android nie ³amie patentów firmy Sun, któr± Oracle przej±³ w 2010 r.
<dmk> wybaczccie za krzaki
<julek> a to taki problem kodowanie zmienic?
<dmk> serwera bym musial zmienic
<dmk> bo klienta nic nie daje
<marcin_12345> witam
<marcin_12345> koledzy jaki najlepszy system plików na pendrive bo nie mam dysku chwilowo na kilka dni??
<Sanyo1> witam
<marcin_12345> hej
<Sanyo1> jaką wartość należy wpisać dla core 2 duo w SECONDLEVELDATACACHE w xp ?
<qermit> kto mnie wzyał
<qermit> Sanyo1: a to jakaś modyfikacja unity?
<Sanyo1> to są 2 rdzenie i 4 wątki jak się nie mylę
<Sanyo1> czy ma to być wartość podwójna ?
<gjm> "w xp"
<gjm> fail
<qermit> ale linuks sam to rozpoznaje
<qermit> wiec po co zawracac sobie glowe takimi rzeczami
<Sanyo1> Core 2 Duo E4400	SLA3F (L2)
<Sanyo1> SLA98 (M0)	2 GHz	2 MB
<Dreadlish> c2d to c2d
<Sanyo1> 2MB CACHE
<Dreadlish> żadne ht tam nie wystepuje
<marcin_12345> jest L1 i L2 cache liczy sie to drugie chyba, ja mam 1MB
<Sanyo1> może i tak
<Dreadlish> pytanie nr 2
<Dreadlish> po co się o to tu pytasz?
<Sanyo1> bo ubuntu jest najbliżej windowsa
<Dreadlish> ta kurde...
<Dreadlish> chyba w odbycie
<qermit> znaczy sie ze co? ze 2 komputery stoja obok siebie u ciebie w domu?
<Sanyo1> znaczy Core 2 duo jest 4 wątkowy
<Sanyo1> po pierwsze
<Dreadlish> znaczy nie.
<Sanyo1> no może 4 jednocześnie wykonywac
<Dreadlish> Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology  No
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: nei pieprz pan
<marcin_12345> napewno 4 wątki wątpie:D to nie i5
<Dreadlish> tylko patrz pan w ark
<Dreadlish> http://ark.intel.com/products/29753/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E4400-(2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/br8quqm> (at ark.intel.com)
<Dreadlish> prosze
<Dreadlish> i nie gadaj durnot więcej
<gjm> 23:37 < Sanyo1> bo ubuntu jest najbliżej windowsa
<gjm> lolco
<Sanyo1> obiło mi się to że wykonuje 4 na raz
<Dreadlish> gjm: też to pomyślałem, jak to zobaczyłem
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: może jeszcze 48 co?
<Dreadlish> albo kurde 512!
<Dreadlish> bez jajec.
<marcin_12345> wiedziałem że ten stary procek nie jest 4 wątkowy
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze...
<Dreadlish> pytanie
<Dreadlish> masz windowsa
<Sanyo1> albo jest dwuwątkowy albo dwa wątki na rdzeń
<Dreadlish> to czemu sobie do jasnej cholery nie odpalisz cpu-z
<Dreadlish> i nie zobaczysz co ci pisze przy THREADS
<Sanyo1> choć nie rozróżnie zadań od wątków
<Dreadlish> to aż takie trudne?
<Sanyo1> pisze 2
<gjm> qermit: weź mi daj opa
<Sanyo1> ale to znaczy 2 na rdzeń ?
<Dreadlish> threads/cores == threads per core
<marcin_12345> jeden wątek na rdzeń
<marcin_12345> ale po co ustawiac chcesz cache?
<Dreadlish> 2 threads / 2 cores == 1 thread per core
<Dreadlish> to jest taka zaawansowana matematyka, że daj ktoś opa gjmowi
<Dreadlish> qermit: podbijam prośbę
<marcin_12345> pisze jak byk 2 rdzenie 2 wątki http://ark.intel.com/products/29753/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E4400-%282M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7tr96r> (at ark.intel.com)
<Dreadlish> ech...
<Dreadlish> ide okienko obok
<Dreadlish> wrócę jak posprzątacie piaskownicę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a co nasrali?
<Sanyo1> c2d 4300 przykładowo wykonuje 4 operacje w jednym cyklu
<marcin_12345> dwa wątki na rdzeń to raczej 1wszy raz miały miejsce gdy powstały procki intela 1wszej generacji i5 i7 w 2008roku
<marcin_12345> a twój procek jest z 2007
<Sanyo1> czy to oznacza tyle samo co 4 wątki ?
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: to znaczy tyle, że znowu pieprzysz
<Dreadlish> http://ark.intel.com/products/28024/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E4300-(2M-Cache-1_80-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ccuru52> (at ark.intel.com)
<Sanyo1> Wiesz ja się z tobą w pełni zgadzam, że na wydajność wpływają wiele czynników dowodem na to może być C2D E4300 który pomimo wolnego zegara rozwala wszystko na głowę łącznie z Pentium XE np 3,7GHz. Posiada technologie wirtualizacji i wykonuje 4 operacje w jednym cyklu (dla porównania Athlon wykonuje 3) Ale trzeba brać pod uwagę też moc, co mi np po wydajnym Athlonie jak z mocą krucho.
<Sanyo1> nie będę dalej cytował
<Sanyo1> 2007
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> Pentium 4 z HT
<Dreadlish> dziwaczne northwoody
<Dreadlish> podpisane Pentium d
<Dreadlish> czyli 1. dwa p4 w jednym
<Dreadlish> i to jeszcze z ht
<Sanyo1> Pentium D do były DWA PRESSCOTY to po pierwsze
<marcin_12345> pentiumy są do bani nigdy ich nie trawiłem
<Sanyo1> z zablokowanym HT
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: po drugie - i tak pieprzysz...
<Sanyo1> pentium Extreme ponoć miał odblokowane
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: żadno C2D nie miały HT
<Dreadlish> poza tym - każdo p4 śmierdzi
<Sanyo1> HT srete
<Dreadlish> i wpieprza kolosalne ilości energii
<Dreadlish> gjm: jesteś jeszcze?
<Sanyo1> 4 operacje to chyba nie to samo ...chyba że ten cytat jest fałszywy
<gjm> Dreadlish: no jestem podobno
<marcin_12345> stary proces technologiczny 90nm :D czy 65nm
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: wiesz co...
<Sanyo1> c2d to juz 65
<Dreadlish> ten cytat to jakieś gówno
<Sanyo1> CORE
<Dreadlish> poza tym - co ma proces technologiczny do ilości wątków =.=
<Dreadlish> ht to gówno w każdym calu
<Dreadlish> każdo c2d ma 1 wątek per rdzeń
<Dreadlish> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> koniec bajki
<Sanyo1> ale to gówno pozwala na Pentium HT dzisiaj oglądać 720p na youtube
<marcin_12345> mówicie o procesorach i energii to tak tylko gadałem o tym procesie technologicznym
<Sanyo1> daje rade na 96%
<Sanyo1> na Presscocie 3Ghz przykładowo
<Dreadlish> i wpierdziela o 50% więcej prądu niż przeciętne c2d
<Sanyo1> no chyba  że masz włączone oszczędzania
<Sanyo1> w biosie
<Sanyo1> ale to potrafii zmniejszyć responsywność
<marcin_12345> czy wy kasy nie macie kupcie sobie porządny sprzęt raz na kilka lat chyba dałoby rade, a nie tymi starymi złomami się bawić ;p hehe
<Sanyo1> jak zmniejszy się mnożnik
<Dreadlish> jezusie maryjo...
<Sanyo1> ja je sprzedaje
<Sanyo1> i nie uważam je za złomy właściwie
<marcin_12345> no co ty
<Dreadlish> raz
<Dreadlish> "4 operacje w jednym cyklu"
<Dreadlish> x86 nie jest superskalarne
<Dreadlish> to jest 1.
<Dreadlish> dwa - c2d mają jeden wątek per rdzeń
<Sanyo1> sam siedziałem dwa lata temu na DURONIE 600 - spedzilem na nim chyba 3 lata
<Sanyo1> obrabiałem wideo
<marcin_12345> ok lece
<Dreadlish> tak więc mogą - o ile sobie mp zrobili - robić najwyżej dwie na raz
<Sanyo1> kupie sobie lepszy sprzęt ok : wezmę PHENOMA za 100zl albo I5 za 200
<Dreadlish> i5 za 200zł...
<Dreadlish> dobry żart
<Sanyo1> 200 ,300
<Dreadlish> i tak dobry żart
<Sanyo1> w sklepie od 500 nowy
<Sanyo1> a to że na wyroczni allegro chodzi od 400 to nie oznacza że nikt nie sprzeda taniej
<Dreadlish> tak... debil sprzeda
<Sanyo1> bo tam też złodzieje siedzą
<Sanyo1> nie ...jak na allegro utrzymują złudzenie średniej ceny
<Sanyo1> to myślisz że taka jest
<Dreadlish> powiem tak
<Dreadlish> ty mi nie pieprz pan o cenach.
<Sanyo1> mówie ci że w sklepie od 600 ,500zl chodzi i5
<Dreadlish> no kurde jakbym nie wiedział =.=
<Sanyo1> a to oznacza że 200zl jest możliwe w tym roku
<Sanyo1> spokojnie
<Dreadlish> to 600-500 sie już z rok utrzymuje
<Sanyo1> powiem ci że to nie jest duża zniżka
<Sanyo1> monitory które chodzą po 2000zl można dostać za 150zl
<Dreadlish> no wof.
<Dreadlish> starczy wiedzieć do kogo iść
<Sanyo1> a jeśli na allegro wszyscy sprzedają je po 150zl to powstaje złudzenie
<Dreadlish> moge równie dobrze iść do dystrybutora i kupować u niego sprzęt
<Sanyo1> Maya jak w buddyzmie
<Dreadlish> bez marży żadnej
<Dreadlish> i ceny od razu niższe
<Sanyo1> w sklepie to się opłacają płyty głowne ,tanie karty HDMI  i pendrivy
<Dreadlish> "karty hdmi:
<Dreadlish> "*
<Sanyo1> i DDR3
<Sanyo1> poprostu mało osób sprzedaje I5 prywatnie
<Sanyo1> mała podaż
<Sanyo1> na czarnym rynku
<pakos> brzmi jakbyscie handlowali prochami -.-
<Sanyo1> kupiłem sobie dzisiaj Athlona Venice 3500 s939
<Sanyo1> akurat była płyta ,obudowa Micro czy Mini ITX
<Sanyo1> mam Brisbane 4400 z uszkodzonym kontrolerem termicznym
<Sanyo1> i nie wiem co z nim zrobic ;-)
<Sanyo1> stabilnie jest dopiero po obniżeniu mnoznika do x6
<dweller> co cóż
<dweller> raczej nic nie zdziałasz
<Sanyo1> czy AMD oddawalo kase za te procki ,albo wymienialo je ?
<Sanyo1> jak bym napisał i powiedział że jestem w posiadaniu takiego cpu
<Sanyo1> z ich stajni
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Sanyo1> wtedy bym zrozumiał że to jest solidność
<Dreadlish> ale patrz kiedy...
<dweller> przecież te procesory nie sa już nawet w oemach sprzedawane
<Dreadlish> no
<Sanyo1> ok ...Dolary z czasów wojny secesyjnej nadal są chyba ważne
<Dreadlish> ale elektronika traci na wartości
<Dreadlish> do pewnego momentu
<Sanyo1> myślę że są firmy które nawet 100 lat gwarantują niezawodność
<Dreadlish> ale to nie amd.
<Sanyo1> wydali fabrycznie jebniete procki
<gjm> Sanyo1: słownictwo
<Sanyo1> złodzieje
<Dreadlish> Sanyo1: nie złodzieje, tylko jak sie zakupiło wadliwy, to sie idzie na gwarancje i tam wymieniają
<Dreadlish> a że ktoś nie pomyślał i zostawił "as is" to jego problem
<Sanyo1> były sprawy w sądzie kiedy firma pozwalała zwrócić produkt
<dweller> a nie po 5 latach się reflektujesz
<pechowiec_> witam
<Sanyo1> ok mogę mieć gwarancje ale sprzed 5 lat
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<Dreadlish> nie jest już ważna
<Sanyo1> niewiem co zrobić
<Dreadlish> było iść jak była ważna
<Dreadlish> bo w tej chwili zachowujesz sie jak dziecko
<Sanyo1> to niie ja go kupywałem
<Sanyo1> ja go odkupiłem ,co prawda bardzo tanio
<Sanyo1> ale procek to procek
<dweller> Dreadlish: to jakis trol jest ;f
<Dreadlish> dweller: własnie widze
<pechowiec_> jest tu ktos kto jest mi w stanie powiedzieć czym sie różni infa na polsl na wydziałach AEII, elektrycznym i matematyki stosowanej?
<Dreadlish> dweller: tylko nikomu nie chce sie ruszyc szanownego tyłka i go usunąć w sposob humanitarny
<dweller> mam wrażenie że to kolejne wcielenie snakejointa
<gjm> kklimonda: ping
<dweller> tamten też dupe zawracał o takie głupoty
<Sanyo1> dreadlish dawno ci nikt czapki nie wydymał
<gjm> qermit: ping
<dweller> point proven
<pechowiec_> Sanyo1: żenada
<Dreadlish> qermit: ping panie majster
<Dreadlish> I TO JUÅ»
<pakos> ale zaczepka ;S
<gjm> Wizard: ping
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ciebie też, choć nie lubie
 * Skrzyp re
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ciebie też :)
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: i Ciebie, o ile gdzieś tam jesteś.
<gjm> a ja opa oddałem, hehe
<Skrzyp> co tu się dzieje, do cholery?
<gjm> Dreadlish: jej nie ma po co
<Dreadlish> przyjdzie
<pakos> krzyflejm
<Dreadlish> powie "piaskownica"
<Dreadlish> pójdzie
<gjm> ale nie ma co zrobić
<Skrzyp> gjm: mamuśka zawsze się przyda -.-
<gjm> no chyba że tak
<Dreadlish> no ktoś musi obiad ugotować, nie?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: bóg zapłać.
<gjm> kklimonda: jednak daj mi tego opa, posiedzę jeszcze
<gjm> dzięki
<Skrzyp> hrhr
<Skrzyp> kklimonda - 5-minute hero
<Dreadlish> jakie 5 minute?
<gjm> zawsze na posterunku
<Dreadlish> all nite hero!
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ty pacz pan
<Skrzyp> 00:30
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> a ja nadal mam internety -.-
<Dreadlish> a ja dopiero sie ruszam
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ten router to był sprawny?
<Skrzyp> no
<Dreadlish> bo coś po rsie pluje durnoty
<Skrzyp> po chuj go do rsa podpinasz?
<Skrzyp> ja ho wypakowałem z pudełka
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Skrzyp> zafoliowany
<Dreadlish> odkręcam 4 śrubeczki
<Skrzyp> i w ogóle z plombami
<Dreadlish> wpinam już w zarobionego pinheada
<Dreadlish> a jakiego ipeka to miało dziadostwo?
<Skrzyp> pisze ci na dole
<Dreadlish> to "sie pobawie"
<Skrzyp> albo w instrukcji
<Dreadlish> ide do wc
<Skrzyp> wc to ty masz na screenie ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-24
<foreste__> czesc
<ftpd> Szatan: Właśnie nie zrozumiałeś. Odebrałeś moją wypowiedź jako antysemicką, a tak naprawdę była zupełnym przeciwieństwem tego zjawiska. Znam wielu Żydów (oraz żydów - rozróżniając naród od wyznania) i nadal uważam, że ich sztuka/kultura jest mega fajna.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: co jest?
<Dreadlish> teraz nic
<Dreadlish> klimonda uspokoił piaskownice
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: jakby co to ja nie mam opa już.
<Dreadlish> zabrali?
<bastetmilo> oddałam
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> ok
<bastetmilo> nie mogę być opem, kiedy mam kilka osób z ignorem
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<Dreadlish> ja mam jedną ale na fnodzie nie siedzi
<shpaq> mornin'
<panx> o/
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<olooloolo> siema, mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jaki mam hostname?
<Szatan> 2012-05-24 10:15:49 -!- olooloolo [~root@vpsadv-1000627-486.homevps.eu] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<olooloolo> thx
<panx> olo co ty kombinujesz?
<Wizard> Uczy się latać.
<Wizard> W ogóle, jeden gość z Ubuntu Pomoc napisał bardzo fajny przewodnik dla początkujących.
<Wizard> Można by go tu gdzieś dać w temat.
<ftpd> Pokaż?
<Wizard> ubuntu-pomoc.org
<Wizard> Jest na głównej stronie.
<ftpd> Nie widzę, są jakieś ankiety i artykuły o NTFS.
<Szatan> ftpd: po prawej stronie
<Szatan> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przewodnik-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<ftpd> Coś mi mówi to nazwisko.
<ftpd> Możliwe, że do Linux+ pisał, jak tam pracowałem.
<ftpd> "Pamiętaj, że ten Przewodnik powstał bezinteresownie, przez jedną osobę,"
<ftpd> Niezła konstrukcja ;-)
<Szatan> >104 293 znaki.
<Szatan> powinno być znaków
<Wilczek> Zaraz poprawię
<Szatan> Wilczek: zaraz się doigrasz :D
<Wilczek> Czemu? :P
<Szatan> Wilczek: za literówki
<Wilczek> Ja tylko poprawię błąd we wpisie :P
<Wilczek> To nie moje
<Wilczek> Ja nie Szmitas :P
<Wizard> ftpd, Jest tam trochę takich kwiatków.
<Wizard> Ale ogólnie gość nawet ładnie to napisał.
<Wizard> Jest po polsku, przystępnie.
<Wilczek> Szatan: Poprawione panie czepialski :P
<ftpd> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/196628/pl
<ftpd> hehe
<Szatan> >Dziękujemy! Państwa opinia pozwoli nam udoskonalić nasze materiały pomocnicze. Więcej informacji o metodach pomocy można znaleźć w witrynie Pomoc techniczna.
 * Wilczek over
<Szatan> damn
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> ftpd, Po co to tu wklejasz?
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Wizard: Bo to zabawne.
<Wizard> Że takie pierdy opisują?
<Wizard> Cóż, bogaci są ;]
<ftpd> kb microsoftu są przefajne wszystkie.
<Szatan> tak, jak usunąć linuxa
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> LOL?
<bjfs> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<bjfs> pewien kontrast do buga #1 na ubuntu
<Wizard> bjfs, Racja :)
<ftpd> Na #gentoo-pl bot miał to podpięty do keyworda 'zrezygnuj'.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Jaki jest bug #1 na Ubuntu?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> ;-)))
<kosmosSO> Hej chłopaki ma news
<kosmosSO> http://blog.smartlogicsolutions.com/2009/06/04/mount-options-to-improve-ext4-file-system-performance/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y946ajf> (at blog.smartlogicsolutions.com)
<kosmosSO> i to działa i to jeszcze jak
<kosmosSO> czemu tego nie robi się domyślnie na desktop ubuntu ?
<kosmosSO> noatime zamienić relatime - a
<kosmosSO> i będzie całkiem bezpiecznie
<kosmosSO> pzdr.
<Zirr> Czołem
<Zirr> chopy, jak w tym nowym wine zmienic alse na esound? bo sie połapać nie mogę
<panx> Co tam "piraciarze, chamy i prostacy" "Nazir"
<Wizard> Tego, mamy wszystko gdzieś.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: gdzie i kiedy będzie wybór op'ów kanału? (wczoraj coś o tym wpominałeś)
<Wizard> Nie wiem jeszcze.
<BlessJah> to nie takie hop siup
<Wizard> Na pewno zorganizuję to tak, żeby wiedzieli tylko ci, co mają wiedzieć :>
<BlessJah> e, wystarczy ogłośić wyniki, będzie szybciej
<BlessJah> Wizard: chyba nie wypowiadałeś się w kwestii testowania hiszpanskiego bota u nas
<Wizard> No nie wiem.
<Wizard> My też mamy bota.
<bastetmilo> :)
<BlessJah> po angielsku
<Wizard> Jest przekliniak.
<bjfs> kto ma czas na bycie opem, jak zwykle to kwestia lansu (zazwyczaj :P)
<Wizard> BlessJah, możemy pogadać z qermitem, coby dał uprawnienia ludziom do Przekliniaka.
<BlessJah> nie ma factoidsów
<BlessJah> a widzisz, ja nie mówię o kick-botcie
<BlessJah> tylko o ppa etc
<Wizard> Tak, wiem.
<Wizard> Ale Przekliniak to supybod, qermit może mu włączyć factoids.
<Wizard> Jak będzie chciał.
<Wizard> Ja mam gdzieś configi do supybota, ale nie mam za bardzo gdzie go trzymać.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<bjfs> a w ogóle to wytyczne Freenode swego czasu (nie wiem jak jest teraz) nakazywały opom nie posługiwanie się znaczkiem @ ; to tak jak jazda na sygnale ;p
<ftpd> Wybor opów?
<ftpd> To ja chcę! Będę grammar nazi!
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> supybot jest fajny
<Wizard> Ma wszystko.
<BlessJah> na #freenode jest rozsadny system, voice dla opow zeby bylo wiadomo do kogo podbijac
<BlessJah> lubotu3 tez jest supybotem
<lubotu3> BlessJah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ftpd> Kiedyś miałem, ale potem zgubiłem configi i nie chciało mi się robić od nowa.
<Wizard> qermit, ping.
<ftpd> Tyle, że ten mój supybot też opował, bo to ircnet.
<ftpd> I postawiłem irssi.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Zamiast bota.
<ftpd> 14:25:33 !--        nick | Mason
<ftpd> 14:25:33 !--        host | bot@insomniac.pl
<Wizard> IRCnet śmierdzi.
<ftpd> Działa do dziś.
<ftpd> Ja zaczynałem na ircnecie, siedzę z sentymentu.
<ftpd> No i mam kanały muda.
<Wizard> Muda?
<ftpd> W sensie, nie 'moje', ale tam są.
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak, muda.
<Wizard> Grasz w Mudy?
<bjfs> IRCnet był na topie z 10 lat temu :P
<ftpd> Od trzynastlu lat.
<Wizard> Ja grałem tylko w Aardwolf.
<Wizard> Ale krótko, nigdy mnie jakoś nie ciągnęło.
<ftpd> Ja gram w Arkadię i pogrywam w Nightala.
<Wizard> Arkadia jest polska?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Nightal też.
<ftpd> Ale Nightal praktycznie umarł.
<Wizard> Klasyczny telnet, czy jakiś specjalnych klientów trzeba?
<Wizard> W Aardwolf to grało czasem po kilkanaście tysięcy ludzi na raz.
<ftpd> Telnet wystarczy... w teorii.
<ftpd> Bo tam nie ma 'systemowych' kolorków i tak dalej.
<ftpd> Znaczy na nightalu niby jakieś są.
<ftpd> Ale nie korzystam.
<ftpd> Ja gram klientem, Tinyfugue.
<ftpd> Od 'zawsze'.
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Kolorki, bindy, chodzenie klawiaturą numeryczną, aliasy (sensowne, bo niby sam mud też ma, ale z ograniczeniem ilościowym i słabo z sekwencjami).
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ktoś usenetu dalej używa?
<ftpd> Wizard: http://d.pr/i/gqzO tak to wygląda z klientem; http://d.pr/i/bdws tak bez.
<ftpd> Dlatego sorry, nie da się bez.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> ftpd!
<Wizard> Aardwolf używa systemowych kolorków.
<Wizard> I rysuje mapki.
<ftpd> Ale to jest doku, prawda?
<ftpd> s/doku/diku/
<ftpd> [ HP: 64/1334 Mana: 12/18 Points: 7/10 ]
<ftpd> I tak dalej.
<ftpd> Moje to LP mudy, nie ma wartości liczbowych.
<ftpd> I są bardzo, bardzo nastawione na roleplay.
<Wizard> Ah.
<ftpd> Nie pisze się na 'ogólnym chacie' (bo takowego nie ma) 'lvl up', a wszyscy 'gz!!'
<Wizard> Obrażasz mnie? :>
<Wizard> Nie pojąłem.
<ftpd> Ja grałem w LAC-a kiedyś.
<ftpd> Ale ogólnie dikumudy polegające wyłącznie na hack'n'slash z jawnym 'dostałeś 34 expa, brakuje ci do levelu jeszcze 200' mnie nie bawią.
<Wizard> Mhm. A w tamtym twoim głównie się gada?
<Wizard> Czy też się tradycyjnie leje gobliny?
<ftpd> Leje się.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ale jest mocno erpegowy, no.
<ftpd> I nie piszesz 'sorry, afk' albo 'ide na fajke, brb'
<ftpd> Jest dużo Pvp. Ja się akurat w to nie bawię, ale większość gildii (stowarzyszeń graczy) ma wojny między sobą.
<ftpd> Wizard: http://logizarki.eu/repositories/file/render/622/ kawałek loga z PvP bez kolorków.
<Wizard> Znaczy ja grałem w takie prawdziwe RPG dużo.
<Wizard> Prowadziłem w sensie.
<Wizard> Wiem na czym polega drużynowe lanie goblinów. Chociaż nie zdarzyło mi się, żeby się gracze chcieli między sobą pozabijać.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bjfs> Matan[M]: od kiedy wyłączyli NNTP na onecie to mniej ;p
<bastetmilo> O. Nokia nie będzie już pracować nad symbianem.
<bjfs> bastetmilo: chyba accenture ma na to kontrakt do 2014?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tylko carle wyłączyli z projektu
<Wizard> Jak to nie będzie już pracować nad Symbianem?
<Wizard> Czy oni do reszty o**ujeli?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: symbiana dali firmie trzeciej
<bjfs> Nokia przeszła na Ciemną Stronę mocy i ma być teraz Windows Phone eksluzif
<bastetmilo> http://osnews.pl/nokia-anulowala-dalsze-prace-nad-rozwojem-symbiana/
<Matan[M]> Wizard: oni tylko teraz wydają update'y które skleci im ta firma
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: słabe newsy czytasz...
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: wsparcie ma być do 2014 dla symbiana ^3
<Matan[M]> sama nokia za maltemi się bierze, chcą zastąpić nim platformę s40 dla mid phone'ów
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: wsparcie to nie samo co rozwój.
<bjfs> z N9 też brzydko postąpili, zła sprzedawczykowa Nokia, hańba! :P
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: nie, wsparcie=rozwój
<bastetmilo> od kiedy?
<Matan[M]> mówię tu o aktualizacjach a nie supporcie pani w indiach
<BlessJah> maemo, meego, maltemi
<BlessJah> to dalszy ciag, tak?
<bastetmilo> Czy XP ze wspaciem do 2014 roku jest nadal rozwijany?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> czy z kims znowu sie spikneli?
<bastetmilo> wsparciem*
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: nie rozumiesz... ja wsparcie mam na myśli rozwój
<Wizard> ftpd, Może jakbym prowadził dwudziestoosobową drużynę, to by się pocięli z nudów.
<Wizard> ftpd, A na opa startuj, ty przynajmniej masz Ubuntu :>
<bjfs> przynajmniej nie będę się martwił, że dla N8 nie będzie tyle aktualizacji, co do PV 808 :P
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie, s40 jest zbyt okrojone, chcą przerzucić na lin się więc przechodzą na maltemi
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie no, dla mnie granie w więcej niż 3 osoby jest już niewygodne.
<bastetmilo> Nie, to Ty nie rozumiesz. Wsparcie - czyli np. wydawnie aktualizacji to nie jest rozwój.
<ftpd> Wizard: W sensie MG + trzech graczy. Nie prowadzę większej ilości.
<Wizard> Ja nie grałem od dawna.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: błąd rzeczowy
<ftpd> Wizard: A jak gram, to też w drużynie max 4 osoby.
<ftpd> Ja też.
<Wizard> A chciałbym.
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: pytam co to maltemi
<ftpd> Znam ludzi, co na przykład w ósemkę grają.
<Wizard> Trochę siara, bo jestem stary, ale chciałbym pograć.
<ftpd> Dla mnie to masakra.
<Wizard> E nie.
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie, z nikim się nie spykneli
<Wizard> Słabo. Pocięli by się z nudów
<BlessJah> wiem co to s40, s60, znam goscia, ktory slyszal o kims, kto widzial s80
<Wizard> ftpd, pm?
<Wizard> Bo burdlu narobili tym symbianem.
<ftpd> Ja jestem członkiem oraz aktywnym działaczem Klubu Fantastyki 'Druga Era', to mam gdzie grać, jakby co.
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: wow, słyszał? ale cuda
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: seria communicator to s80
<bastetmilo> Symbian Symbianem, a jak i tak rozważam zakup N900 :>
<ftpd> Wizard: Mnie nie trzeba pytać o zgodę, moje mesgi są zawsze otwarte i gościnne.
<BlessJah> Wizard: z nazewnictwem i numeracja niezly burdel
<ftpd> bastetmilo: E tam, kup gnexa.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: dobry wybór
<ftpd> Ja jestem zachwycony <3
 * bjfs chce PureView
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: to co to ten maltemi?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: lin, nakładka dotykowa, ui z n9
<ftpd> http://www.dss.pl/o-firmie/aktualnosci/zapraszamy-do-wspolnej-modlitwy he he
<BlessJah> od zera, czy wyewoluowalo z meego
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: zobaczymy na targach Nokia World :)
<Matan[M]> w tym roku mają zapoczątkować serię 2 maszynami
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a ma pełnowymiarowy ekran z klawiaturą tak jak N900?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ma ekran 1280x720, nie ma klawiatury sprzętowej (bo po co?).
<bastetmilo> tfu. Zamiast "z klawiatura" "i klawiature"
<ftpd> Ja jestem przeciwnikiem smartfonów z klawiaturą sprzętową.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a ja chcę jednak fizyczną.
<ftpd> Jeden lubi pomarańcze, drugiemu się nogi pocą - jak mawiają.
<ftpd> Ale bałbym się Symbiana.
<bastetmilo> Ale tam jest Meego
<ftpd> A nie, to ma Małego.
<ftpd> Wiki mówi, że Małemo.
<BlessJah> ftpd: czemu?
<bastetmilo> Lub też rozważam HTC Desize Z.
<ftpd> A nie Meego.
<bastetmilo> To Maemo
<ftpd> Ok.
<bastetmilo> mylą mi się :)
<Matan[M]> tak btw, na n900 jak nie pasi można stawiać andka4.0
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: wiem. Widziałam na n9 Party :)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Bo to zwiększa rozmiary bardzo
<gjm> re
<BlessJah> kogo, czego?
 * Matan[M] się zastanawia kiedy zaczą produkować telefony z możliwoscią instalacji systemu którego się chce
<BlessJah> symbian zwieksza rozmiary???
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> gjm z małpą
<Matan[M]> nadal nie wiem za co gjm dostał @
<BlessJah> za nic, zajrzyj w logi
<BlessJah> ale obydwoje zrezygnowali
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: whoa...
<Matan[M]> szalonyś, ja za wolny net mam na ściąganie loga :)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Mówiłem o klawiaturze. A symbian, bo to powolne.
<gjm> znowu zaczynają
<Matan[M]> ftpd: zobacz sobie Nokie E7, jakoś dobrze da się zmieścić fizyczną klawiaturę żeby cegła nie wyszła
<ftpd> Na obrazku to se wiesz.
<BlessJah> ide kosic trawnik
<ftpd> Fizycznie musiałbym.
<BlessJah> bbl o/
<Matan[M]> ftpd: w łapkach, to se wiesz :)
<Matan[M]> http://www.chip.pl/news/sprzet/plyty-glowne/2012/05/via-apc-kolejny-komputer-z-androidem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6vj585c> (at www.chip.pl)
<Matan[M]> :O
<Matan[M]> za $50... hmmm...
<Matan[M]> kupiłby
<foreste> czesc
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> he.
<ftpd> ale się zabawnie ircuje z telefonu.
<jacekowski> czym ircujesz/
<jacekowski> andchat?
<tajwanuser> ubaw po pachy:D
<jacekowski> czy cos innego?
<jacekowski> co to za telefon miales wczesniej ze nie ircowales?
<ftpd> ConnectBot.
<jacekowski> a to ssh
<jacekowski> niewygodne w sumie
<ftpd> jaxekowski: wildfire.
<jacekowski> wygodne to bylo na n900 gdzie byla klawiatura prawie normalna
<ftpd> Nie no.
<ftpd> to awaryjnie, ewentualnie. Do muda bardziej.
<ftpd> Ircować z samego telefonu nie zamierzam.
<ftpd> A irc-client odpada, bo ircuję z shella.
<jacekowski> irssi-proxy
<jacekowski> takie jakby bnc
<ftpd> Wiem.
<ftpd> Ale nie będę miał synchronizacji okien/mesgów.
<ftpd> W sensie - coś zrobię via proxy, to potem po 'normalnym' zalogowaniu dalej te okna będą otwarte.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie chyba okna zamyka
<jacekowski> chyb
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Desktop/flash % ./fastboot-mac devices
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Desktop/flash %
<ftpd> Ble.
<ftpd> Pewnie muszę jakieś drivery.
<jacekowski> no musisz
<jacekowski> ale zainstaluj normalny OS najpierw
<jacekowski> bo na mac jakiekolwiek hakowanie konczy sie placzem przewaznie
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> Do stocka chcę sobie wrócić.
<jacekowski> a czemu wildfire masz
<jacekowski> a nie nexusa?
<ftpd> Mam nexusa.
<ftpd> Miałem wildfire i z niego nie ircowałem.
<ftpd> Aaaa, widzi mnie ten fastboot.
<ftpd> Bo to trzeba w bootloaderze odpalać.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Teraz pytanie, czy chcę stocka, czy moda.
<ftpd> W sumie mod mi daje numeric battery.
<ftpd> I przełączniki wifi/bt/itp w notifications.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ty masz stocka?
<jacekowski> cyanogena
<ftpd> A co ma fajnego?
<Szatan> wywalone śledzenie Ciebie
<Szatan> obsługę loopbacka
<Szatan> w 90% ichniejszy kernel
<Szatan> tzn. urządzeń
<foreste> fajny mint 13
<foreste> idea ktore ubuntu zgubilo po premierze unity
<Marqin> cyanogen obsluguje .flac
<Dreadlish> tak
<Marqin> i z rootem wiecej mozna
<ftpd> Nie słucham .flac
<ftpd> iTunes nie lubi .flac
<Dreadlish> iTunes nic nie lubi...
<Marqin> lubi wasza kase
<Biszkopcik> gjm: oj kaczki, kaczki
<ftpd> Szukam aplikacji na androida do 'przypomnień'.
<ftpd> Takie todo, żeby o określonej godzinie zabbepało.
<ftpd> Póki co realizuję to kalendarzem :(
<jacekowski> do tego w sumie kalendarz niby jest
<spoofy> o/
<panx> .flac jest fajne
<panx> pod warunkiem że zgrane z płytki CD ( oryginalnej)
<gjm> nie, ja zgrywam z empetrójek
<gjm> 64kbps
<Wizard> foreste: Jaka to idea, którą Ubuntu zgubiło?
<Wizard> Admc`: ping.
<gjm> też nie wiem
<Wizard> ftpd: #android.
<foreste> ubuntu przypomina windows 8 ;x
<Wizard> Chyba po 0,7 wódy.
<Wizard> Co ci nie pasuje w Ubuntu? To dobry system jest!
<foreste> 0,7 mozna prowadzic auto
<foreste> w usa ;p
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<foreste> mint z mate lekki jest
<jacekowski> tam nawet nie mozna alkoholu w aucie przewozic
<gjm> to tak jak ktoś wczoraj z jakimś problemem z procesorem zapytany "-ale dlaczego pytasz na kanale Ubuntu", odpowiedział "bo Ubuntu jest najbliżej XP"
<gjm> foreste: to se używaj minta i nie truj tyłka
<jacekowski> w bagazniku tylko mozna
<jacekowski> a w ogole
<jacekowski> problem mam
<jacekowski> moze ktos kojarzy
<Wizard> foreste: Używaj sobie czego chcesz, ale to jest kanał o Ubuntu.
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:/boot/grub# grub-probe /
<jacekowski> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Wizard> Ło w mordę.
<gjm> http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<gjm> a, nie to
<jacekowski> nie taki problem
<gjm> z działającego systemu nie działa?
<jacekowski> tylko konfig chce wygenerowac na nowo
<jacekowski> i mi update-grub sie pluje o to
<gjm> kumam już
<jacekowski> i nie jestem pewien czego to wina tak do konca
<jacekowski> bo btrfs mam
<jacekowski> ale mam "dziwne" wpisy w mtabie
<gjm> może właśnie tego
<jacekowski> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<jacekowski> /dev/root on / type btrfs (rw,relatime,nospace_cache)
<Wizard> jacekowski: to jest norma.
<Wizard> Wszystko, co podnosi się z intramfs albo intrd tak ma.
<gjm> czekolada między klawiszami, nieee
<Wizard> Tak się przestawiają wpisy w mtab po pivot_root(2)
<foreste> jacekowski: wywal mtab
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie mam initrd
<jacekowski> pokaz ls -la /etc/mtab
<Wizard> Jak to nie masz?
<jacekowski> nie mam
<Wizard> To co zrobiło pivot_root?
<Wizard> o_O
<jacekowski> to nie jest standardowy kernel ubuntu
<Wizard> Własne kernele nie są wspierane ;]
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> ehhh
<Voldenet> Problem rozwiązany.
<jacekowski> pokaz ls -la /etc/mtab
<jacekowski> czy to masz plik czy symlinka
<Wizard> A tak serio, w życiu czegoś takiego nie widziałem.
<Wizard> Plik.
<BlessJah> ktos zakodzil komunikat bledu, wiec sytuacje przewidzieli
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/szukam-firmware-qsi-dvd-rom-sdr-081-t489510.html?sid=af632d2ac2a9e9cfc387c19852814ac0 szukam :>
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsm243g> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<KiFka> Ticket from Mr. jacekowski  No further actions required - Stauts Closed :P
<KiFka> :) i like
<Wizard> KiFka: польски!
<Wizard> qermit: ping
<jacekowski> cos czuje ze to problem z tym /dev/root
<gjm> foreste: to nie miejsce na twoje prywatne ogłoszenia
<jacekowski> ale balance odpalilem na fs to wszystko jest wolne stracznie
<Wizard> foreste: Ostatnie ostrzeżenie.
<foreste> e
<foreste> moze ktos wie ;p
<gjm> nie, nie wie
<Wizard> Wiemy już, że nie lubisz Ubuntu.
<KiFka> Wizard, tak mi sie praca odbija sorry :D
<gjm> nie dziwię się czemu w maru miejscach dostałeś bana
<foreste> przekopalem caly net
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bedzie jeszcze kilka rebootow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo na tym kernelu obsluga btrfs jest kiepska
<BlessJah> spoko, jeszcze sie nie przenosze
<Wizard> jacekowski: Lepiej używać standardowego.
<BlessJah> widze ze ekg2 z gita jest
<Wizard> Zawsze ktoś się natnie pierwszy.
<jacekowski> tu nie chodzi o fs bo fs dziala
<foreste> albo rm /ubuntu
<foreste> :>
<Wizard> Poza tym na brtfs to nawet bym pornoli nie zapisał ;[
<jacekowski> tylko userland w ubuntu jest 2 letni
<foreste> jacekowski: zainstaluj cos co ma rece i nogi
<Wizard> foreste: Po jaki siusiak tu przyłazisz? Narzekać?
<foreste> ech
<gjm> Wizard: nie, bo ma autojoina ;>
<foreste> nie dziwie ze cie wykopali z suse.pl
<Wizard> Kogo?
<foreste> ciebie ;p
<Wizard> Ja w życiu tam nie byłem o_O
<jacekowski> ehh, podstawie jakis skrypt z basha tam i tyle bedzie
<gjm> dobra, nie gadaj z nim bo złoży "skarkę" i będzie dopiero
<jacekowski> oO
<foreste> za slowi wizzart bana dostawalo sie ;d
<jacekowski> grub-probe nie wykrywa urzadzenia
<jacekowski> grub-probe wykrywa system plikow
<Wizard> foreste: o_O
<Wizard> Ja SuSE ostatni raz używałem w 2001 roku :/
<foreste> i byl taki wmp
<foreste> tez
<Wizard> gjm: Jaką skarkę?
<Wizard> jacekowski: Co w ogóle jest twoim celem?
<jacekowski> dolozyc nowy kernel
<jacekowski> bez recznej edycji /boot/gub/grub.conf
<jacekowski> ale chyba recznie go wyedytuje
<foreste> jacekowski: postaw debiana
<gjm> Wizard: na kanale dug.pl go kopali i takie tam, to się żalił na forum, składał "skarki" (pisownia oryginalna), straszny syf ogólnie robił, w ogóle strasznie byś się uśmiał, może znajdę te linki
<Wizard> gjm: Nie trzeba.
<jacekowski> mam debiana i tam userland do btfrs jest jeszcze starszy niz w ubuntu
<Wizard> Albo nie.
<Wizard> Bo +q to jeszcze by ktoś zdjął.
<Wizard> foreste: Naucz się polskiego.
<BlessJah> testing?
<BlessJah> Wizard: perm?
<gjm> Wizard: bot na pewnym kanale na słowo 'foreste' reaguje tak:
<gjm> 19:16 <@lucynka> No nie, zaraz złożę skarkę!
<BlessJah> oO
<Szatan> gjm: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=20708 o to chodzi ;p
<gjm> o, dokładnie
<Wizard> BlessJah: perm.
<BlessJah> mamy nowego szeryfa?
<gjm> http://www.sadurski.com/satyra/sobowtory/norris.jpg
<gjm> Szatan: lubię ten topic, poprawia mi humor
<Wizard> mati75 też stąd poleciał na kopach, swoją drogą.
<gjm> tak, ale to zupełnie inna sprawa, nie mógł się pogodzić z nową formułą kanału, ale w przeciwieństwie do foreste jest inteligentny i ma coś do powiedzenia
<BlessJah> Wizard: bany by kornbluth są nakładane przez stuff freenode czy rękoma ChanServa?
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> ffuuu
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie wiem :]
<Wizard> gjm: :D
<Wizard> Bogowie, to naprawdę *ten* foreste pisał?
<Wizard> To jest ta sama osoba?
<gjm> w rzeczy samej
<Wizard> I to całkiem niedawno było!
<BlessJah> też czytam i niedowierzam
<BlessJah> cybkowi botowi zabrac?
<BlessJah> ten tekst po polsku, czy wypluło google translate?
<gjm> cybek to bot matiego
<gjm> ale to jego typowe zachowanie, zakłada temat na dp i spamuje linkami po kanałach
<BlessJah> mi cos nie pasuje
<DaZ> co te linuksy wyprawiajo
<BlessJah> tutaj chyba az tak nie gwałcił języka
<gjm> no nie wiem, chyba ani razu nie urzekł nas przecinkiem, poza tym jakoś nie starałem się analizować jego wypowiedzi
<BlessJah> nie o przecinkach mówię
<gjm> "17:11 < foreste> w sumie konversation niema auto msg ;p
<BlessJah> no takie coś, "Chodzi ze marion robi atmosferę wobec mojej osoby jak bym był kims [...]", nie powiedziałbym, że mógł to tutejszy foreste napisać
<BlessJah> bogowie, tego są trzy strony
<gjm> pomijając to że pomimo upomnienia ża marioM to nie marioN (bo chodziło o mariom'a) dalej tak pisał
<DaZ> u was jakieś trudne sprawy, widze
<gjm> w ogóle mało się tu wypowiadał
<BlessJah> DaZ: jakieś urozmaicenie
<gjm> kot mi kładzie ogon na klawiaturę, co ja zdejmę to on znowu
<Wizard> Usuń kota.
<gjm> 19:46 gjm@acer:~ $ rm kot
<gjm> rm: nie można usunąć „kot”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<gjm> :<
<CookieM_> gjm trzeba kotu załatwić kominek
<BlessJah> piekarnik gazowy wystarcza
<marcin82> monitor kineskopowy
<Szatan> 2012-05-24 19:25:14 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with foreste
<Szatan> 2012-05-24 19:25:14 <foreste> czesc
<Szatan> 2012-05-24 19:25:47 <foreste> przekaz wizartowi ze tego bana postawil ostatni  raz
<Wizard> Dzięki, Szatan.
<Szatan> Wizard: skarKę wystawi CI na forum.ubuntu.pl ;d
<Wizard> Niech wystawia.
<Wizard> Czy tam Wizartowi.
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> I tak, tego bana dałem ostatni raz, bo to już jest na zawsze.
<Wizard> Oj, jak bardzo się pomyliłem ;]
<gjm> ?
<Wizard> gjm: nslookup
<gjm> a
<gjm> patrzę co tak szybko
<gjm> :)
<gjm> BlessJah:
<gjm> 20:01 <foreste> i przeztancie z wasza moralnoscia
<gjm> 20:01 <foreste> wlasnie na tym kanale wychowalo benkartw ktorymi potem mosialem cackac sie
<gjm> chciałeś, masz
<grek> jak ktos uzywa eclipse na 12.04 to jest bug wlasnie go rozczailem https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=380543
<lubotu3> bugs.eclipse.org bug 380543 in Code Assist "eclipse proposal show as not formated source code" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gjm> super
<Wizard> Eclipse ssie, poza tym jest naprawione, więc o co chodzi?
<Wizard> O, lubotu3 coś powiedział ;]
<Wizard> ;]
<Dfolt> ahoj :)
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> ekstrakcja tekstu z pdf
<BlessJah> z tymi wszystkimi krzaczkami
<BlessJah> <#
<bastetmilo> porządki się robią?
<BlessJah> pytanie do mnie? czy o najnowsze bany Wizarda?
<ftpd> He he.
<BlessJah> dobra, uratuję świat kiedy indziej
<BlessJah> bbl
<Wizard> Cześć Dfolt.
<Wizard> ftpd: Co się cieszysz?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: moge na priv?
<Wizard> Możesz.
<ftpd> Wizard: Bo jestem wesołym, miłym facetem.
<DaZ> <:
<panx> ping
<KiFka> re
<lisu> re
<tajwanuser> cze
<onedeep69> hej
<Dfolt> 4ropak zubra Puszka 568ml za 9.99!
<kretu> interes życia
<Dfolt> za warke mnie wiecej wychodzi
<Dfolt> wiec mam w kieszeni az 1.50 !
<Dfolt> poza tym mi sie znudzila.
<pakos> ale ti sikacz straszny
<Dfolt> Sikacz to Wojak
<kretu> a to zubr inaczej niż warka smakuje?
<Dfolt> widze ze mam rozmowe z keeperami
<Dfolt> dla mnie inaczej
<tajwanuser> ostatnio kupowalem 4pak warki za 7:)
<tajwanuser> glupi bylem, bo wzialem tylko 2
<tajwanuser> ale na lubelszczyznie i tak pije sie glownie perle:)
<pakos> perla nawet smaczna jak na 2,5zl
<pakos> export oczywiscie, innych nie pilem
<Dfolt> jutro ostatni dzien tyrki.. to mnie pociesza
<kretu> pakos: chmielowa lepsza
<tajwanuser> z chmielowa roznie bywa
<pakos> no musze sprobowac
<tajwanuser> raz sie trafi dobra, raz slaba
<tajwanuser> niepasteryzowanej tez sprobuj:)
<tajwanuser> ogolnie wszystkie dobre:)
<Dfolt> nic nie przebije
<Dfolt> starego EB
<pakos> miodowa chyba nie ;d
<pakos> przynajmniej mnie te wszystkie miodowe odrzucaja
<onedeep69> hej, w openwrt dodalem dla intefejsu lan option 'dns' 8.8.8.8
<onedeep69> dalej nie idzie
<onedeep69> co mozna zmienic
<tajwanuser> takie to... wole karmelowego pilsnera:P
<Dfolt> probowal ktos tego wynalazku
<tajwanuser> ale to juz nie 2.5
<Dfolt> Jacka Danielsa w puszce ?
<tajwanuser> nie
<Dfolt> drogie to jak ch...
<Dfolt> za 330 ml
<Dfolt> 7.60 ? O_O
<pakos> ja nie probowalem
<Wizard> W sumie, za wódę..
<pakos> jak wodka to czysta ;D
<tajwanuser> Dfolt: no czasami mozna kupic cos drozszego;) pod warunkiem, ze warto
<Dfolt> tajwanuser: dlatego sie pytam bo nie chce zalowac
<tajwanuser> btw. ostatnio pilem wodke "debowa polska"(czy cos podobnego)
<Dfolt> pakos: wodka koloru ice tea
<tajwanuser> mozna pic jak soczek
<pakos> nie nie, biala tyllo
<Dfolt> tajwanuser: o to chodzi
<Dfolt> ale mietowa za ch.. mi nie wchodzi
<tajwanuser> cytrynowki sa ok:P
<Dfolt> albo wlasna Ice'owka
<Dfolt> :D
<tajwanuser> :>
<tajwanuser> ogolnie to jakis wybredny sie zrobilem ostatnio
<tajwanuser> jesli chodzi o wodke
<Dfolt> ja sie zrazilem do Bolsa
<Dfolt> po tym jak benzyna walil
<tajwanuser> kiedys pilem co popadnie - byle taniej
<Dfolt> doroslejesz? :D
<tajwanuser> na to wyglada:D a nie wiem czy chce:D
<tajwanuser> zw, herbata
<Dfolt> w koszty sie wpedzasz!
<bastetmilo> A Wy znowu o chlaniu
<pakos> a o polityce mamy?
<Dfolt> niee.. Prosze Was
<Dfolt> po tym jak dowiedzialem sie kogo ostatnio zamkneli
<Wizard> kklimonda kopie za politykę!
<Dfolt> zastanawialem sie czy warto isc spac
<pakos> a kogo zamkneli?
<Dfolt> Naczelnika KGP z Wydzialu informatyki i lacznosci
<Wizard> To nie była polityczna sprawa.
<pakos> a slyszalem cos
<Wizard> Po prostu brał w łapę.
<Dfolt> Wizard: tutaj nie chodzi o to czy bral, czy nie bral
<Wizard> A o co?
<Dfolt> mam staz na tym wydziale ale nie w glownej O_O
<pakos> to wyjasnij
<Dfolt> ale nikogo u mnie nie ubylo, wiec chyba zle nie bedzie
<Dfolt> :DD
<Dfolt> jednak chalnie bylo ciekawszym tematem
<Wizard> Ashiren: Masz już kota?
<Ashiren> :(((((
<Ashiren> nie rozdrapuj mi ran
<Wizard> :[
<Dfolt> [`]
<Wizard> Tak pytam no bo wiem, że takim fanem kotów jesteś. A jak będziesz miał, to przestaniesz. ;P
<Dfolt> koty sa jak ninja, nigdy nie wiesz gdzie sie czai
<marzin> witam :)
<marzin> mam noobowskie pytanie ale nigdy w tym nie siedzialem wiec jestem zielony
<marzin> musze zrobic w OpenOffice taki dokument zeby kolejne linijki zaczynaly sie cyferkami z kropka
<Dfolt> o_O
<marzin> np 1. costam [nowalinia] 2.dupatam
 * Dfolt seppuku
<marzin> tyle ze openoffice to cos zamienia
<marzin> na chama w swoje formatowanie
<marzin> numeracji
<marzin> a ja potrzebuje zeby to traktowal jako zwykly tekst
<Wizard> marzin: Nie używaj entera jako przecinka.
<marzin> sorry :D
<Wizard> Mów po polsku ;\
<Dfolt> Beats dolaczane do HTC
<Dfolt> sa nawet nawet..
<Dfolt> powiem Wam
<marzin> zna ktos jak to zrobic? Nie chodiz o wylaczenie numeracji. Bo ona ma byc.
<Dfolt> czasami odcina mi vocal, przy np, dubstepie
<dweller> Dfolt: też sobie mogę tak equalizerem ustawić
<marzin> Tylko zeby Open(LIbre)Office tego nie widzial jako numeracji i nie robil z tym swoich formatowan
<dweller> a odcina bo przetwornik jest lipny
<Wizard> marzin: Zawsze będzie robił.
<Wizard> Jak chcesz mieć pełną kotrolę nad dokumentem, to używaj LyX.
<marzin> nie da sie tego wylaczyc
<Dfolt> dweller: nie, one maja wiecej bassu niz rozumu, po prostu
<Wizard> Możesz próbować shift+enter, ale na dłuższą metę się nie sprawdza.
<marzin> a LyX to nie jest jakis GUI do jakiegos TeXa?
<Wizard> Jest.
<marzin> o. I tu jest pies pogrzebany
<Wizard> Ja tam się nie znam na LibreOffice.
<marzin> bo to ma byc w formacie doc
<Wizard> Może jest jakis trik.
<Wizard> A co za różnica?
<marzin> Wizard jak roznica?
<Wizard> W jakim formacie? :P
<marzin> TeX wyeksportuje do doc?
<marzin> doc
<marzin> nie wiem jaki(bo doc to sa rozne formaty bo rozne wordy maja troche inny)
<jacekowski> pdf
<dweller> Dfolt: you don't say?
<marzin> Tam gdzie to pojdzie wysylanie pdf
<Dfolt> dweller: do hh, dnb, etc. sie nadaja, ale trzeba uwazac z eq, bo latwo odciac pasma..
<marzin> to jak SETI
<marzin> nie ma gwarancji ze ogarna to. PDF to moze byc nie do przeskoczenia
<marzin> Moge wyslac ale czy ktos odpowie? :(
<marzin> Wogole to ja LaTeX znam
<marzin> Tylko ze to eksportuje do zupelnie nieuzywanych w polskich urzedach formatow
<marzin> typu tajemnicze pdf
<Wizard> Ah. Rozumiem, marzin :(
<Wizard> Ale nie wiem jak ci pomóc z Libre.
<Wizard> Unikam jak ognia :/
<marzin> Wiemy ze w urzedach standard standardow to doc
<marzin> W ministerstwach, etc tylko doci kraza,
<marzin> Nawet to co w normalnym kraju bylo by w pdf(jakas e-broszurka) to ja to czesto mam w doc
<marzin> Nie wiem po kija taki ficzer w OOffice
<marzin> Ale nic, dzieki za chec pomocy
<Carnophage> marzin: to nie tylko jego ficzer, pogrzeb w opcjach gdzies powinno byc wylaczanie autoformatowania, naklep punkty i potem wylacz listowanie, albo zmodyfikuj formatowanie listy
<marzin> Carnophage: to drugie wlasnie zamierzam zrobic
<marzin> dzieki za sugestie
<marzin> Wogole to jak ja bylbym dev-em to bym polowe rzeczy wywalic z Libre
<marzin> wywalil*
<marzin> bo i tak malo kto ich uzywa
<gjm> "W ogóle"
<Dfolt> gjm: ciii
<marzin> @gjm: slownik bym zostawil.
<Dfolt> Haha
<marzin> A TeX tez nie jest swiety. Zwlaszcza jak chodzi o rozne unicody
<kretu> a jaki z nimi problem?
<marzin> Robiles kiedys dokument co uzywal jakiegos egoztycznego kodowania ktory musial byc potem wyeksportowany do pdfa?
<marzin> wlasnie na etapie TeX-pdf nieraz sa figle
<qermit> no święty nie jest, ale mozna sobie poradzić
<qermit> dlatego wole latexpdf
<marzin> Mozna :) Tyle ze czasami nerwow sobie mozna popsuc
<spoofy> Dobrywieczór. A tak btw. to co do cholery jest nie tak z uptime'm w łubuntu 12.04 lts?!
<qermit> marzin: a jak mi powiesz jak w office zrobić prosto obracany element w 3d to pogłaszczę cię po głowie
<qermit> spoofy: a co ma być źle?
<marzin> qermit w Blenderze a potem wrzucic gifa z animacja(nie wiem czy office oblusguje animowane gify)
<qermit> jak kiedys bede zakladal firme, to w wymaganiach bedzie "umiejętność LaTeX"
<gjm> marzin: "prosto"
<spoofy> qermit: no bez kitu może wyjdę na n00ba ale.. jak dochodzi do uruchamiania wszystkiego to pierw np. stopuje ssh później startuje... stopuje clamd potem startuje.. WTF? Kiedy on je uruchomił ?
<gjm> lol
<marzin> qermit: na office sie nie znam,ale strzelam ze to mozliwe skryptami
<marzin> makrami czytaj. Niektorzy cuda robia markami
<marzin> Np wirusy makrowe
<marzin> aaaa.
<qermit> :)
<marzin> qermit a tobie chodzilo o obracajacy sie sam czy obracany?
<qermit> no taki element 3d
<qermit> może dodatkowo sie obracać :)
<marzin> bo sam to w skrypcie chyba tylko
<spoofy> chodziło o upstarta.. nvm > stopping <service> [ done ] starting <service> [ done ]..
<marzin> a taki ze samemu obracasz to wiem jak ale w OpenOffice 1.0
<spoofy> why? Ktoś mnie oświeci ?
<marzin> tam byly takie brylki w jednym z panelow
<marzin> a w Draw mozna zrobic obrotowa b. latwo
<marzin> pasek narzedzi obiekty 3d z menu widok
<marzin> ale obracajacy sie to nie wiem czy to nawet jest w API skryptowym office
<marzin> o to chodzilo?
<qermit> o obiekty 3d
<qermit> np pliki dxf albo u3d
<marzin> a to chyba tylko jakims pluginem
<marzin> pa
<sysek> HE HE HE XD
<dweller> eh
<sysek> lol
<sysek> dostalem
<sysek> stacje dokujaca z konkursu
<sysek> a mialm dostac sluchawki
<sysek> czujecie to ?
 * gjm wącha
<gjm> no czuję
<Dfolt> jesli nic nie czuje to zle?
<sysek> no
<sysek> bo puscilem takiego baka
<Dfolt> damn..
<sysek> ze czuc go w Rosji
<gjm> to teraz go łap
<sysek> nie tam
<Dfolt> sysek: to moze cos w Tobie umarlo ?
<sysek> umarlo?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> jeszcze mam marzenia
<sysek> wiec zyje
<Dfolt> :D
<Dfolt> pucic baka by czuc go bylo w Iraku ?
<Dfolt> to by posadzili USA o uzycie gazu bojowego...
<gjm> Wizard:
<gjm> zapomniałeś o kimś ;d
<gjm> foreste[T-800]
<Dfolt> tak mi sie przypomniala akcja z vectra, bo widzialem dns'a goscia
<Dfolt> z vectranetu
<sysek> gjm: co tu sie dzieje :o ?
<Dfolt> i zadzwonilem do BOK'u i mowie ze ping do polski mi cisnie 500 ms, gdzie normalnie byl z 20-10
<Dfolt> a typ mi powiedzial a jaki jest zza granice, rozjebal mnie
<gjm> sysek: foreste dostał bana
<sysek> za co ?
<ftpd> Za bycie idiotą?
<ftpd> ;-)
<sysek> o ftpd
<sysek> mod na myapple
<gjm> ftpd: coś w tym stylu
<Dfolt> jak widze napis apple to widze grono fanboji nie wiem czemu..
<sysek> e tam
<sysek> przesadzasz
<ftpd> sysek: Masz maka z lionem i jesteś w .pl? Trzeba mi coś stestować.
<Dfolt> typ mowil ze "widzi negatywy w kazdym OS"
<Dfolt> ale iOS nie ma wad..
<Dfolt> wedlug jego slow
<gjm> chłopaki, nie żeby coś ale #apple
<sysek_> ftpd: co Ty zrobiles oO
<ftpd> sysek_: 23:14:39 |        ftpd   | sysek: Masz maka z lionem i jesteś w .pl? Trzeba mi coś stestować.
<Dfolt> gjm: spokojnie mowie ogolnie :D i tak nic tu sie nie dzieje
<sysek_> damn
<sysek_> co tu sie stalo
<Dfolt> i tak najlepsza akcja byla z gejstagramem
<sysek_> ftpd: mam 10.7.4
<ftpd> gjm: Jak znajdę testera, przestanę, obiecuję.
<gjm> ftpd: bastetmilo?
<ftpd> sysek_: http://tvnplayer.pl/programy-online/kuchenne-rewolucje-odcinki,114/odcinek-13,S05E13,11755.html - działa Ci? Bo mi przestało chwilę temu i nie wiem, czy wina systemu, silverlighta, czy to ja jestem inwalidą.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cf42j8q> (at tvnplayer.pl)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: !
<Dfolt> az zastepca CO apple zrezygnowal z niego bo brzydka krew (czyt. Android) dostal to
<Dfolt> HAha
<sysek_> ftpd: dziala
<ftpd> Ble.
<ftpd> Która wersja silverlighta?
<sysek_> mmm
<gjm> ftpd: mac i kuchenne rewolucje, dogadasz się z nią
<sysek_> pewnie najnowsza
<Dfolt> a ja tego uzywam do ogladania cyckow ^^
<ftpd> Hmm. No to ja nie wiem.
<gjm> Dfolt: nie wiem kogo to interesuje
<Dfolt> gjm: ja tez nie wiem
<Dfolt> i tutaj jest problem
<Matan[M]> gjm: mnie
<sysek_> ftpd: silverlight to shit
<sysek_> nie wiesz o tym ?
<Matan[M]> gjm: problem? umad?
<ftpd> No to dziwnie.
<ftpd> Nie działa mi na Chrome, Fx, Safari.
<ftpd> Na nowym koncie użytkownika też nie.
<Matan[M]> py fy
<ftpd> sysek_: Powiedz to ziomkom od tvnplayer.pl. Ja wiem, ale co poradzę?
<sysek_> niestety nic
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co może być nie tak.
<ftpd> Nie ustawienia, bo na innym koncie nie. Nie przeglądarka, bo na żadnej nie. Nie system/silverlight, bo Tobie działa.
<ftpd> sysek_: Masz office 2011? Bo tam jeszcze może coś psuć.
<ftpd> Jakiś durny komponent.
<sysek_> ftpd: mam
<ftpd> No to nie wiem zupełnie.
<ftpd> Dobra, obejrzę na telefonie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Albo jutro.
<ftpd> sysek_: Jaki browser?
<Cyr4x> jaki wał
<Cyr4x> chrome-beta sie nie uruchamia po aktualizacji
<Cyr4x> a stable nie ma paczki na serwerze...
<sysek_> ftpd: safari
<ftpd> safari mi pokazało reklamy. I dalej nic.
<ftpd> sysek_: A sprzęt jaki? Grafika, głównie?
<ftpd> Bo może tu leży pies pogrzebany.
<sysek_> ftpd: iMac 27 3,1 GHz
<sysek_> a grafika 6970
<ftpd> radeon?
<sysek_> ehe
<ftpd> ok
<Tamuzin> witam
<Tamuzin> jak to jest teraz z edycją xorga ?
<Tamuzin> chyba go nie mam w etc/X11
<Tamuzin> do licha
<ftpd> Możesz sobie wygenerować.
<Tamuzin> chce tylko zmienic dpi
<ftpd> Tamuzin: Nowe xorgi działają tak, że 'samo się'. Ale jeśli wpiszesz cokolwiek w xorg.conf, to to ustawienie zostanie wykorzystane.
<ftpd> Także zrób tylko linijkę/sekcję o dpi i będzie.
<Tamuzin> wogole mam juz wygenerowany xorg ? X`y mi działają
<Tamuzin> i openbox
<ftpd> No bo on się 'sam się', mówię Ci.
<Tamuzin> a gdzie można dpi ustawić ?
<ftpd> Jak chcesz zobaczyć, co się wygenerowało, zrób sobie Xorg -configure
<ftpd> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ylm9678> (at www.osguides.net)
<Tamuzin> to już chyba zrobiłem wcześniej
<ftpd> I zacznij, na potęgę posępnego czerepu, pisać jak człowiek, a nie walisz spacje przed ? albo 'wogole'.
<Tamuzin> he he
<ftpd> Nie, to nie jest zabawne, to jest niepoważne i straszne.
<gjm> przerosło go
<Tamuzin> number of created screens etc failed . Bede musial znalezc ten blad xorga
<Tamuzin> ano xorg mam w root
<dweller> 1st
<ftpd> gjm: Pyta o to samo na #gentoo-pl. Każde zdanie pisze i tu i tam. Dostał odpowiedź kilka razy, ale to nic.
<gjm> Tamuzin?
<ftpd> I też 'niewiem', 'wogole' i tak dalej.
<ftpd> Ech, ludzie są dziwni.
<ftpd> gjm: Ta.
<Tamuzin> jaką odpowiedź ?
<Tamuzin> plik był w katalogu root
<Tamuzin> żadnej celnej odpowiedzi
<Tamuzin> odpowiedź to musi być w zegarku
<ftpd> Pytałeś, skąd wziąć xorg.conf. Dowiedziałeś się.
<Tamuzin> 3 lata znam linuxa
<Tamuzin> to wiesz
<Tamuzin> ale od półroku go nie używałem
<ftpd> I nie, nic nie 'musi'. Nie mamy żadnego obowiązku Ci pomagać. Poświęcamy swój czas za darmo, a Ty się jeszcze bezczelnie domagasz.
<ftpd> Kup sobie support, będziesz miał ludzi, którzy będą mieli obowiązek Ci słodzić.
<ftpd> No no, 'znasz'.
<Tamuzin> wiesz ,nie chce ci odpowiadać ,żebyś się nie obraził
 * gjm się przygląda
<ftpd> Nie przeczytałem, za dużo błędów.
<Tamuzin> ale nikt ci nie każe gęby otwierać mówiąc chłopskim językiem
<gjm> Tamuzin: od kiedy przecinki stawia się w taki sposób?
<gjm> i złaski swojej, opanuj się
<gjm> z łaski*
<Tamuzin> od kiedy tu jest taki poziom ?
<gjm> od kiedy zaczęli przychodzić tacy jak ty
<Tamuzin> zabawne
<gjm> głupie pytanie - głupia odpowiedź, proste
<gjm> jeszcze jakieś pytania?
<Tamuzin> najbardziej mnie bawią mity o społeczności linuxowej
<Tamuzin> to jest bagno a nie społeczność
<Tamuzin> chamstwo hehe
<Tamuzin> !
<ftpd> I drobnomiesczaństwo.
<Tamuzin> jakaś pomoc powinna być do cholery
<gjm> ftpd: zapomniałeś "z", nie czytam
<gjm> :)
<ftpd> Zastanawiam się, jak takim ludziom nie jest wstyd, żeby nie potrafić w ojczystym języku sklecić zdania jednego.
<Tamuzin> co ty się patrzysz w litery i szukasz błędów interpunkcyjnych ?
<Tamuzin> nie czytasz tego chyba od tyłu
<ftpd> A kilku ostatnich ministrów edukacji to chyba najlepiej byłoby powiesić, skoro doprowadzili szkolnictwo do takiego poziomu.
<Tamuzin> ftpd a co dla ciebie jest poprawną polszczyzną ?
<Tamuzin> czytałeś jakąś książkę sprzed dwustu lat np po polsku ?
<gjm> np. używanie przecinków, poprawne w dodatku
<Tamuzin> scyzoryk się otwiera
<ftpd> Tamuzin: Używanie wielkich liter na początku zdania, kropka lub inny znak (zależnie od intencji) na jego końcu, nie stawianie spacji przed znakiem zapytania, wielka litera przy zaimku osobowym w drugiej osobie.
<ftpd> To tak co do zdania "ftpd a co dla ciebie jest poprawną polszczyzną ?" tylko.
<gjm> ftpd: akurat z tą wielką literą w zwrotach osobowych jest różnie
<ftpd> gjm: No nie jest to forma wymagana, natomiast imho 'wypada'.
<ftpd> Jakoś tak, no, grzecznie. Miło.
<ftpd> Szacunek, te sprawy.
<ftpd> Ale skoro gimole nie mają szacunku do rodziców/nauczycieli, to czego wymagać.
<gjm> ja stosuję do osób które znam mniej-więcej
<ftpd> Ja do wszystkich.
<ftpd> Właśnie bardziej do znajomego nie zastosuję, bo 'mogę' i wiem, że nie poczuje się urażony.
<gjm> no i tej wielkiej litery na początku zdania nie używam (wstyd), ale tylko na ircu
<ftpd> Ja kilka lat temu też tak pisałem.
<ftpd> bez polskich znakow i bez wielkich liter
<ftpd> a czasami to nawet
<ftpd> jakbym
<ftpd> mial astme
<ftpd> jakas
<gjm> :)
<gjm> no cóż, niektórym nawet młotkiem wiedzy do głowy nie wbijesz
<ftpd> Z muda przyzwyczajenie, gdzie polskich znakow nie ma i trzeba pisać najczęściej krótko i zwięźle, żeby nie być w połowie trzylinijkowego elaboratu, jak wpada wróg i zaczyna Cię lać :P
<gjm> muda?
<ftpd> Muda.
<ftpd> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD_(RPG)
<ftpd> Taki WoW bez grafiki, w BARDZO dużym uproszczeniu.
<gjm> nie jestem debilem, grałem kiedyś w rpg, nawet te papierowe, ale to było milion lat temu
<ftpd> gjm: http://logizarki.eu/repositories/file/render/622/
<ftpd> Ot, przykładowy log z walki PvP.
<gjm> Kumam
<Tamuzin> no i nic . Plik xorg.conf.new w katalogu root chyba nie reaguje. A po skopiowaniu go do etc/X11 wywala blad i nie pozwala odpalic xow
<gjm> lol
<Tamuzin> po skopiowaniu i zmiany nazwy na xorg.conf
<Tamuzin> smutne
<ftpd> gjm: I ja tak od trzynastu lat ;-) W październiku 14 stuknie.
<gjm> nie reaguje bo nie X'y nie czytają konfigu z /root
<gjm> Jaki błąd wywala?
<Tamuzin> niewiem wogole nie odpala. Usuwam ten plik
<Tamuzin> zeby odpalic Xy
<gjm> Pisz po polsku!
<Tamuzin> a wczesniej cos z devices
<Tamuzin> moze zobacze log
<ftpd> Ech ech. Tak to jest, jak się userzy przyzwyczaili do środowiska graficznego i nie potrafią z konsoli na irca wejść, żeby przekleić/naprawić błąd.
<gjm> "-Pomóżcie" "-Pokaż log" "-Nie, wywalam ten plik"
<gjm> Świetnie
<ftpd> Ale nic nie mówię, ToMurzyn "zna Linuksa od trzech lat", to pewnie sprawa jest poważniejsza, niż moja skromna wiedza.
<Tamuzin> (EE) [drm] failed to open device
<Tamuzin> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Tamuzin> i to chyba wsio
<Tamuzin> Build Date: 29 October 2011  06:58:14PM chyba ze to nie ten plik :D
<gjm> Zaraz, wywal /etc/X11/xorg.conf, wygeneruj świeży, odpal w runlevel 3 i spróbuj odpalić X'y
<Tamuzin> data zmiany się zgadza
<ftpd> Skasuj .xinitrc na początek.
<ftpd> Czy tam przenieś sobie.
<ftpd> I ten, no... AIGLX?
<ftpd> Tak to się nazywało.
<Tamuzin> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tamuzin> xinitrc ma swoj
<gjm> Skoro to Ubuntu to chyba nie korzysta z .xinitrc, nie?
<Tamuzin> dobrze ustawiony
<ftpd> gjm: startx korzysta, niezależnie od dystrybucji, nie?
<ftpd> A user jest w grupie 'video'?
<ftpd> Czy coś takiego?
<gjm> ftpd: nie? jak ma lightdm/gdm w inittabie to to inaczej wygląda
<Tamuzin> wywali błąd jakiś błąd z devices
<Tamuzin> ale startx działa
<Tamuzin> z usera
<ftpd> No to działa, czy się nie odpala? Zdecyduj się.
<Tamuzin> to jest Squeeze
<ftpd> 00:21:13 |     Tamuzin   | no i nic . Plik xorg.conf.new w katalogu root chyba nie reaguje. A po skopiowaniu go do etc/X11 wywala blad i nie pozwala odpalic xow
<Tamuzin> Ubuntu to jednak syf
<ftpd> A teraz nagle 'działa'.
<Tamuzin> dochodzę do wniosku
<ftpd> gjm: No, wtedy jest czytane .xession. Aj waj, ale różnica.
<Tamuzin> ubuntu na core 2 duo DDR2 chodzi jak na Sempron 2600 DDR1
<Tamuzin> ubuntu na core 2 duo DDR2 chodzi jak na Sempron 2600 DDR1  Debian
<Tamuzin> jak duron SDRAM na Debianie
<gjm> Ktoś go rozumie?
<Tamuzin> jak Duron z Sdram rozumiesz ?
<ftpd> Żartujesz?
<Tamuzin> wiem jak chodzi linux mint
<Tamuzin> 11
<Tamuzin> niby odchudzony Ubuntu na LXDE
<ftpd> Najpierw 'nie działa, pomocy', potem 'wywala błąd i nie działa', potem 'jakieś z devices ale działa', potem nagle procesory mają DDR1/2, potem Sempron zamienia się w Durona, a DDR, nawet 1, w sdram.
<ftpd> gjm: A Ty bezczelnie pytasz, czy ktoś to rozumie! ;-)
<gjm> Przepraszam, głupie pytanie.
<Voldenet> nie ma głupich pytań
<Tamuzin> przechodzi jak gwno przez zlew kuchenny - tak szybko chodzi ten mint
<ftpd> Są tylko głupi pytający, Voldenet? ;-)
<Voldenet> Nie, są głupi odpowiadający
<Voldenet> Tamuzin: ale jakie gówno... bo wiesz...
<Voldenet> jest i rzadkie i gęste
<gjm> To nie czas i miejsce na takie dyskusje chyba
<ftpd> Zaczynam się obawiać, chłopaki, skąd Wy w ogóle wiecie, jaką przepływność mają odchody w zlewach kuchennych i jak to jest zależne od konsystencji.
<Voldenet> gjm: ale nieprecyzyjnie się wyraził
<Voldenet> ftpd: proste, srałem do zlewu
<ftpd> Voldenet: Poczytaj backloga - rob tak od godziny.
<ftpd> s/rob/robi/
<Voldenet> a
<ftpd> "Nieprecyzyjnie się wyraża", w sensie.
<Voldenet> to troll rzeczywisty
<Voldenet> hejci linuxa bo jest agentem M$
<gjm> I Ja go chyba kojarzę, za te skracanie jak np. "gwno"
<gjm> s/za/przez
<Voldenet> omijanie cenzury na gównianych forach, które tę cenzurę forsują, tak?
<ftpd> Młodzież teraz wszystko skraca. O ile rozumiałem 'bd' zamiast 'będę', to raz mnie jeden kompletnie zagiął pisząć 'nie mogę źć'.
<ftpd> Okazało się, że nie mógł... znaleźć.
<Voldenet> no tak
<Voldenet> przecież to oczywiste
<gjm> Nie wierzę no
<ftpd> Ja rozumiem w jakichś SMS-ach, gdzie sępią 10 groszy na drugą wiadomość i chcą się zmieścić w 160 znakach.
<ftpd> Ale jak piszą na forum/ircu, mając pełną klawiaturę i bufor przyjmujący O WIELE więcej znaków?
<gjm> Literki im łącze zapychają
<ftpd> No, mają SDI stopiętnaściedwieście.
<Voldenet> raczej mózgi
<Voldenet> niedługo będą operować na cyfrach
<Voldenet> zdanie będzie wyglądać: 10 35 938 47
<Voldenet> 938 to przymiotnik, rzadko stosowany
<Voldenet> niewiele osób go zna
<Voldenet> ┐( ´ -`)┌
<ftpd> Jak znam młodzież, to to raczej 'bynajmniej'.
<Voldenet> bynajmniej to nie przynajmniej
<ftpd> Wiesz, w zdaniu 'to nie zadziałało, bynajmniej u mnie tak było'.
<gjm> Bynajwięcej
<ftpd> No do tego pieję.
<Voldenet> bynajśrednio
<Voldenet> chociaż mediana jest bardziej 1337
<Voldenet> i trudniej się liczy
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ale tej, wystraszyłeś go chyba. Nam przedstawiał swoje prawdy, jak się pojawiłeś - zamilkł.
<ftpd> Nie to, że mi to jakoś przeszkadza. Albo go brakuje.
<ftpd> Bynajmniej.
<Voldenet> ja kontrtrolling mam
<Voldenet> tak gadam, że trolle w konfuzji się nieśmiałe robią
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> My tu gadu gadu, a już pierwsza, trzeba lecieć
<gjm> Dobranoc
<ftpd> Cześć.
<ftpd> A ja mam ciągle dylemat, czy wrócić do stockowego romu.
<Tamuzin> jak to było z instalacją kernela repowego
<Tamuzin> linux-image wystarczy na wyłączonych Xach ?
<Tamuzin> + headers
<Tamuzin> tera mam 2.6.32-5-amd64
<Tamuzin> dwóch meneli pod budką z piwem cię zrobiło  ftpd
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-25
<BlessJah_> ping
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> bry
<ChaosEngine> gday
<ChaosEngine> da się zaszyfrować partycję home po instalacji Ubuntu?
<ChaosEngine> jakiś prosty szybki wizardzik ;-P?
<Dreadlish> prostego nie ma
<Dreadlish> jest kanałowy
<shpaq> mornin'
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry :)
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: ecryptfs
<drathir> bry...
<spoofy> ecryptfs-utils*, sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home –u “user”
<drathir> ChaosEngine: przeciez masz szyfrowana, zmienili? po prostu tworzysz nowego usera i tyle...
<spoofy> jakoś dla mnie takie szyfrowanie nie ma sensu... jak coś to osobna partycja (najlepiej osobny dysk pod uesbe) + truecrypt
<drathir> spoofy: to jest to domyslne w ubu? jesli tak good to know...
<spoofy> I dont know dude :) google tell me that ;] ale chyba ta :P
<drathir> spoofy: ale samo szyfrowanoie w ubu na dzien dobry odstraszy wiejszosc ciekawskich...
<spoofy> drathir: jeżeli korzystasz z iceweasel/ff i nie chcesz żeby ktoś widział jakie porn-site'y przeglądałeś to ta..
<ChaosEngine> spoofy, drathir : dzięki
<ChaosEngine> ja chce na szybko bez kombinacji machnać obecnemu userowi. Jak będzie z tym wiekszy zachód to odpuszcze - to i tak wirtualka
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: jakie łubuntu ?
<mlodycompany> witam obecnych
<spoofy> bry
<drathir> spoofy: jesli sie nie zalogujesz na konto to pkiki sa szyfrowane, wiec nie tylko przegladarka...
<ChaosEngine> spoofy: 12.04
<drathir> ChaosEngine: utworz nowego i wszystkie dane wewnatrz skopiowac mozna, zapewne tak bym zrobil, bo juz kiedys szukalem co odpowiada w ubu za to szyfrowanie i cos z miernym rezultatem...
<ChaosEngine> drathir: ok, tak zrobię, danko
<drathir> ChaosEngine: ale taka mala rada- zrob migawke i mozesz spoofy sposob tez wyprobowac...
<drathir> ChaosEngine: aha przed kopiowaniem pokaz ukryte i wszystkie tez z . na poczatku skopiuj...
<spoofy> Ci pr0 z hak5 już to złamali .. na yt jest tutek
<ChaosEngine> drathir: zrobiłem snapshota
<spoofy> za pomocą backtracka 5 ..
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: a ja mógłbym poprosić o boot.log, hm ?
<spoofy> Chce sprawdzić jak u Ciebie zachowuje się upstart przy boocie
<ChaosEngine> spoofy: /var/log/boot.log?
<drathir> spoofy: to ciekawe z jakiego to szyfrowania korzysta...
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: yeap
<spoofy> drathir: bez ściemy jak ktoś chce takie złamać to złamie nawet hardware'owo.. lepszym motywem jest mieć coś przenośnego (dysk 2,5) na truecrypcie i wrzucać za szafę :P
<drathir> spoofy: ale jakby wymyslili integracje truecrupta, zeby podczas logowania odszyfrowywalo tylko danego usera byloby swietnie...
<ChaosEngine> spoofy: http://wklej.org/id/759813/
<spoofy> drathir: ChaosEngine my bad - hak5 opisali jak tego używać..
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: Dziękować
<spoofy> ale tak samo jak mój sen o całym harderingu łubuntu server przez cannonical prysł tak nie wierzę w takie szyfrowanie :P
<drathir> spoofy: wez pod uwage ze nie wiele prockow ma hardwareowego aes-a...
<drathir> nawet jesli by wprowadzili to waskie grono osob skorzysta...
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: update'owałeś? ? dpkg -l upstart?
<ChaosEngine> spoofy: nie
<spoofy> Dziwne.. nie kumam tego upstarta.. w 10.04 było lepiej
<spoofy> btw. po cholere komu plymouth na serwer?
<Matan[M]> potrzebuję szybkiej pomocy
<Matan[M]> zaznaczyłem przypadkiem ważne pliki i je usunąłem (prawie) Shift+Delete
<Matan[M]> przygotowywało do usunięcia, niby zdążyłem anulować
<Matan[M]> ale w folderku ubyło dużo danych
<Matan[M]> gdzie one są teraz przechowywane
<spoofy> Matan[M]: 112? 997 ? testdisk?
<Matan[M]> skoro były dopiero przygotowywane do usunięcia
<drathir> spoofy: lol w 10.04 wszystko bylo lepiej ^^ hhrhr
<spoofy> drathir: no co Ty nie powiesz.. szkoda tylko że mi wifi nie działało co by domowe ap zrobić... rt2800pci z backportów ssie..
<spoofy> wogóle wszystko kurna kiedyś było lepiej..
<ChaosEngine> spoofy: spoko, nie jest to pilne, też nie kumam upstarta ;0)
<bastetmilo> Dobra ludu. Jest taka akcja, że termin zlotu się zmienia.
<drathir> Matan[M]: jak z shiftem to wyrzuca pomijajac kosz i powinno wyrzucac jednoczesnie jak przygotowywuje...
<bastetmilo> nie 13-14 tylko 14-15
<drathir> czyli nie ciekawie...
<Matan[M]> uuu to ujnia z patapajnią w takim razie :|
<drathir> spoofy: dlatego niestety sie przerzucilem na debiana...
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<spoofy> ChaosEngine: http://wklej.org/id/759816/ dla porównania .. nie kumam dlaczego przy boocie stopuje żeby je uruchomić..
<spoofy> drathir: ja tam cały czas będę za rh i centkiem
<Guest32409> bastetmilo: chyba nie zauwazyli
<Wizard> spoofy, drathir, bądźcie za nimi gdzieś indziej.
<drathir> spoofy: ewentualnie pobrac paczke wireless i skompilowac samemu moze ruszy...
<bastetmilo> Guest32409: Ojtam ojtam
<spoofy> Wizard: Przepraszam za swoje bezczelne zachowanie..
<Wizard> No.
 * spoofy slapping himself in the face
<drathir> bastetmilo: moze do topica dorzucic, jesli juz nie ma, bo nie widze calego...
<spoofy> drathir: już nie chce mi się bawić.. ten support do 2015-stego dla 10.04 to tylko formalny
<bastetmilo> TheNumb, Quintasan_, jacekowski,sysek, bjfs - Takie pytanie - czy jesli zmienimy termin zlotu na dzien pozniej, czyli sobota-niedziela, a nie piatek-sobota - czy to będzie problem?
<sysek> dla mnie nie :)
<Guest32409> drathir: w temacie brakuje juz tylko CoC i numerów alarmowych
<Guest32409> nikt i tak nie czyta, a strasznie toto długie
<marzin> witam
<panx> SHALOM! :)
<marzin> nareszcie sie dowiedzialem jak wylaczyc te p*** autopunktowanie w LibreOff
<marzin> meczylem sie caly dzien po debile przyjmuja tylko pliki w formacie .doc
<marzin> i latexem pdfa im nie posle
<drathir> Guest32409: w sumie z numerami dobry pomysl...
<panx> i chyba .docx jeszcze
<marzin> panx: ale to jeszcze do nich niedotarlo.
<marzin> te nowsze Wordy
<drathir> libre do doc powinno umiet...
<marzin> i umie.
<panx> marzin, j mam orginała Office 95, i też nie mogę połowę dokumentów odtwiorzyć, bo te gimbusy mają Office 2010.. :F
<marzin> Ale chodzi o to ze ja normalnie bym uzyl np TeXa
<marzin> ale TeX zasadniczo do doc nic nie wrzuci
<panx> marzin, pewnie chcesz odtworzyć dokument napisany w Wordzie windowsowskim
<marzin> nie. Odwrotnie.
<panx> xD
<marzin> Ja chce zeby oni otworzyli moj dokument jakims wordem bo pdf to dla nich scientia occulta, wiedza tajemna
<drathir> marzin: a jakies tyczki di TeXa?
<drathir> czy takowych nie posiada?
<marzin> a widzisz, mysle ze sa, tylko wiem ze takie czesto
<marzin> z polskimi ogonkami maja problemy bo je pisza ludzie co nie uzywaja ogonkow w swoich jezyka
<marzin> czesto*
<marzin> tj w normalnym np latex-do-pdf masz ok ogonki
<marzin> a blugin ci zmieni w jakies krzaczki.
<marzin> plugin*
<marzin> ja wczoraj myslalem, ze moge im zatrolowac i wrzucic do tego .doca biale bitmapy gdzies ukryte
<marzin> niech sobie pomuli im kompa
<marzin> jak beda to czytac, ale nie bo musza byc do tego co napisze pozytywnie nastawieni
<spoofy> nie no uwielbiam tego gościa.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw&feature=youtu.be&t=2m19s < cała opinia o ubuntu :D
<marzin> objezdza tylko ubu?
<spoofy> marzin: nie ;] całe zuo w postaci xorga, gnome shell'a, unity etc.
<marzin> aa
<marzin> wlasnie tak przewinalem zeby lukac co on ma w tej preze za soba i ma gosciu racje
<marzin> wg mnie najwiekszy problem problemow problematycznych linuxa to brak standaryzacji
<marzin> kazde distro (czesto chyba bez logicznego uzasadnienia) po swojemu zmienia np polozenie roznych katalogow
<marzin> np cos jest w /usr/ to gdzie indziej moze byc w /usr/costam
<marzin> etc
<marzin> dependency hell to kolejny objaw tego.
<spoofy> Eh.. nie znowu. Ale moim zdaniem problemem są sami userzy - Ci którzy przychodzą z Shitdowsa i chcą mieć eye-candy os'a zamiast aquy z maca, aero z windy etc. i powstają tępe środowiska w postaci unity i gnome shella.. aż boję się co wymyślą w odpowiedzi na metro z windy.. mój desktop będzie mieć już kompletne menu rodem z komórki..
<marzin> spoofy gnome w 2.0
<marzin> bylo spoko. Bylo super wywazone miedzy ladnym,nowoczesnym GUI a konfiguralnoscia
<spoofy> gnome 2 > mate
<marzin> KDE3 tez, ale mniej
<spoofy> xgl, beryl.. transparencja tylko po to żeby terminale na cubie wyglądały ładnie
<spoofy> po co komu więcej?
<marzin> beryla nie uzywam.
<marzin> Bo musze miec 100% GUI pod reka
<marzin> tfu
<marzin> GPU*
<marzin> spoofy: znasz popdruida? :D i jego teorie :D
<spoofy> marzin: nope
<marzin> gosciu wiec, jest tym dla linuksow, czym dla medycyny jacys eee amuletowcy
<marzin> doslownie - ma pewna wiedze o linuchach ale alczy to z debilna wizja swiata
<marzin> http://druidpop.ovh.org/
<marzin> handluje amuletami cyfrowymi
<spoofy> Whaat ? :D
<marzin> tak, trzeba je zaninstalowac na np mikrokontrolerze
<marzin> albo w kompie, etc
<Dfolt> ahoj Wam
<marzin> to jakis plik(jesli dobrze go rozumiem).
<marzin> I ma przynosisc szczescie posiadaczowi.
<marzin> tradycyjne(materialne) tez ma, ale cyfrowe lepsze bo odpadaja koszty wysylki
<marzin> Kaze zlikwidowac wygaszac, kasowac jakies pliki w xorg etc
<marzin> bo wg niego, hackerzy oplacani przez sekty wlamuja sie do kompow i zmieniaja BIOS
<Dreadlish> tya...
<marzin> przez ta zmiane kontroluja miganie diodki (tej na obudowie) i w ten sposob hipnotyzuja psychotycznym miganiem
<Wizard> Co wy wiecie.
<Wizard> Najlepsze było KDE 1.
<Wizard> I siusiak!
<spoofy> fluxbox ;]
<Guest32409> ten filmik, why linux sucks
<spoofy> nom to jest gościu z linux action show dawnego
<Guest32409> o co chodzi im z 15 osobami ktore musza opuscic sale?
<spoofy> unity users..
<Guest32409> i?
<Guest32409> kurcze, mobilna pozwala przewijac tylko o kilka minut
<marzin> a wiecie ze jakis tam komitet z kilka lat temu ustanowil ze .rpm-y to standardowa paczka
<marzin> i debianowcy z nienznanych przyczyn sie postawili? :_
<marzin> Linux Standard Base to sie chyba zwalo.
<spoofy> marzin: i dobrze bo rpm-y umierają.. wszystko jest tak "stabilne" że aż firefox 3.6 jest nowością..
<Guest32409> masz na myśli redhata?
<marzin> bo ubuntu zrobilo buma na deb
<marzin> boom*
<marzin> Przedtem rpm dominowalo totalnie, nawet stery z nvidii byly only in rpm :)
<spoofy> Guest32409: rh to akurat dobrze że mają taką politykę - wkońcu to oni wyznaczają standardy ;)
<marzin> Ja mysle ze powinien byc taki format paczki, jakis uniwersalny
<marzin> i kazde distro moglo by go do swoich potrzeb skonwertowac, tj ten format bylby tylko dla np dev-ow softwaru zeby nie trzymac po 10 paczek w 5 formatach dla 10 distro
<spoofy> marzin: źle myślisz.. ale powinna być zachowana równowaga.. więcej userów z ubuntu do debiana i do red hatowych
<marzin> czemu zle?
<spoofy> marzin: kilka lat temu userzy z windy przesiadali się na susłka bo był prosty (yast sax etc.) ale od pewnego momentu nawet to zwalili i zamiast suse mamy obleśną, tłustą świnię.. swoją drogą niewiem co za firmy pokusiły się o sles'a jak szczycili się apparmorem w sumie TYLKO..
<marzin> bo jak distro zaczyna byc za popularne to teamowi odwala i pakuja co sie da
<spoofy> dobra nvm. nie kolejna rozmowa tego typu :P wszystko idze w złą stronę i tyle..
<marzin> w Korei Polnocnej maja distro linuxa
<marzin> gdzie zmienili mechanizm czasu totalnie
<marzin> nie zartuje.
<bastetmilo> marzin: bo u nich się czas liczy od narodzin Kim Ir Sena
<marzin> dokladnie. Tzw era dżucze jak oni to nazywaja.
<bastetmilo> Tak :)
<marzin> Teraz jest rok 101 ne
<marzin> a nie imperalistyczno-burzuazyjny 2012
<marzin> a wiecie ze w Korei Południowej(nie Polnocnej) sa zakazane gry komputerowe gdzie walczysz z Korea Północna?
<marzin> bo jak taka gra sie ukazuje to Phenian dostaje furii(on na takie rzeczy jest uczulony) i dlatego zakazali zeby nie ryzykowac konfliktu
<marzin> A nie tyle na takie gry co na to ze tam w fabule jest ze umiera obecny przywodca Korei Polnocnej a wladca zostaje jakis nowy general(tak w kilku gierkach byla fabula)
<marzin> I wlasnie to ze umiera budzi furie. Analogicznie Korea Polnocna grozila wojna poludniowej za opublikowanie raportu gdzie poludniowokoreanscy analitycy zastanawiali sie co by bylo jakby Kim Dzong Il zmarl(to bylo jak jeszcze zyl)
<spoofy> to tak samo jak sobie płyty cd przesyłają balonikami..
<marzin> jak taki balonik jest to wladze korei polnocnej oglaszaja zakaz wychodzenia z domu w calej prowincji
<marzin> i byly proby ladowania do takich balonikow z pplot
<marzin> :D
<spoofy> tam jest zakaz wychodzenia dalej niż 50m od miejsca zameldowania..
<marzin> no nie, do roboty musisz isc, ale np poza miasto nie wolno
<marzin> A i tam jest taka moda
<marzin> ze jak jest jakies spotkanie np Zwiazku Rolnikow,Zwiazku Studentow albo podobnej organizacji
<marzin> to delegaci "spontanicznie" przysiegaja ze zabija Lee Myung-baka
<marzin> (prezio Korei Poludniowej)
<bastetmilo> spoofy: nie ma takiego zakazu - oni nie mogą wyjezdzac z miasta bez zezwolenia.
<spoofy> u nas jest podobnie... nazywa się to wielka wojna PO vs PiS.. i albo zabiją kaczyńśkiego albo tuska..
<marzin> jak sa jakies problemy w Korei Polnocnej to uwaga jest skupiana na aktualnie urzedujacym prezydencie Korei Poludniowej i na nim ludzie maja sobie
<marzin> powyzynac sie
<spoofy> bastetmilo: może plote słyszałem.. ale i tak ciężko mają
<bastetmilo> marzin: ale oni ciągle mają problemy. Np. głod.
<bastetmilo> I ludzi uciekających do Chin.
<marzin> wg władz Korei Polnocnej na Poludniu jest jeszcze wiekszy glod przez Lee Myuk-Baka i jego zbrodnicza klike
<bastetmilo> marzin: oczywiście. Taka wersje władze sprzedają ludowi.
<bastetmilo> A ludzie i tak uciekają coraz częściej.
<marzin> i HIV jest roznoszony przez amerykanow
<marzin> w europie ludzie masowo na ulicach gina
<marzin> dlatego kontakt z zagranica jest wykluczony.
<spoofy> zaraz dojdziemy do teorii spiskowych w stylu new world order, 911 inside job, ufo roswell etc. ;]
<marzin> haha :D
<Guest32409> bastetmilo: btw, kto i dlaczego przesunal termin?
<marzin> a wlasnie o New World Order rospisuje sie Rodong Sinmun w wersji angielskiej nieraz
<marzin> (taka gazetka propagandowa dla swiata zewnetrznego)
<spoofy> czasami myślę że unity i gnome shell to spisek masonerii przeciwko userom linucha..
<marzin> na Kubie z kolei popularne jest oskarzanie USA ze Haarpem robia trzesienia ziemii
<bastetmilo> Guest32409: ja przesunęłam. A Ty jesteś zainteresowany, bo?
<marzin> ja slyszalem ze to kara dla ubuntowcow bo ich distro jest zbyt popularne i proboje monopolizowac lina
<marzin> wiec ich pokarało za pychę
<spoofy> :D
<bastetmilo> taa
<marzin> ale chyba najlepsza propaganda w historii,najbardziej chamska
<spoofy> te nie chcę od razu negować wszystkiego ale coś jednak jest na rzeczy z tym nwo, 911 etc. etc.
<marzin> to jak Goebels w kwietniu 1945 skrobnal artykul ze Niemcy sa bliskie zwyciestwa i ze alianci juz sa na granicy upadku
<Guest32409> bastetmilo: nie wiem, zdawalo mi sie ze termin nie podlega negocjacji etc, a tutaj bez podania przyczyny ani konsultacji nagle sie zmienia
<spoofy> marzin: a słyszałeś o postarzaniu produktów (przykład żarówek), hm ?
<marzin> tylko w przypadku zarów to znam
<marzin> tylko ze z "wiecznymi" zarowami jest problem
<marzin> bo mozna zrobic (dosc latwo) zarowke co by sie palila latami, tyle ze bys dostawal duza dawke UV
<marzin> :)
<bastetmilo> Guest32409: zaraz zaraz - konsultacja jest, bo się pytam czy to będzie problem. Jeśli faktycznie wiekszość uczestników powie, że tak to termin się nie zmieni.
<marzin> bo zarowki maja jakas otoczke na tej szybce
<marzin> i ona nie jest wieczna
<drathir> marzin: az w koncu wszystko powroci do src...
<marzin> Dlatego nieraz jak w piwnicy jest jakasz zarowka ktora (dzieki malouzywaniu) ma 25 lat i dziala
<marzin> to tak dziwnie swieci
<marzin> tj niby normalnie ale taki jakby poblask ma
<marzin> ludzie nie widza UV ale widza ze zarowa "stara" ma nieco inne swiatlo niz zwykla
<drathir> marzin: zmienili bo nie chca przegapic 666 badz jak kto woli 616 ;p
<marzin> ja znam goscia co wierzy w KAZDA teorie spiskowa
<marzin> dla niego filmiki z youtube to prawda objawiona
<marzin> nawet w debilizmy typu Nibiru (ktore sa fizycznie niemozliwe)
<spoofy> ej swoją drogą to fajny jest tekst z interaktywnego painta > minecrafta.. troszkę ćpuński ale warto przeczytać :)
<spoofy> http://pastebin.com/z7anmVSu
<spoofy> marzin: nie wypowiadam się nt. haarpa bo nie znam się tak bardzo.. ale nie trzeba być wieeelkim naukowcem i astrologiem żeby nie zobaczyć ogromnej planety ileś set tysięcy lat świetlnych od ziemii :>
<marzin> ona nie ma byc tysiace lat swietlnych od ziemii :)
<marzin> ona ma byc w ukladzie slonecznym(wg tej teorii)
<spoofy> marzin: no comment
<marzin> a gdyby byla i miala taka orbite jak mowia zwolennicy
<marzin> to bysmy ja golym okiem widzieli
<marzin> z haarpem mozna "poradzic" latwo.
<marzin> Jesli haarp wywoluje trzesienia ziemii
<marzin> to znaczy ze ma energie zeby przesuwac plyty tektoniczne
<marzin> 1.Policzyc ile energii trzeba aby chodzby o milimetr mala plyte tektoniczna ruszyc
<spoofy> z atmosfery ? płyty tektoniczne ? nie jestem geologiem... ale dla mnie takie teorie są lekko mówiąc naciągane
<marzin> chodiz o to
<spoofy> marzin: tak wiem oglądałem spiskowe teorie i wypowiedzi naukowców..
<marzin> ze wg zwolennikow HAARP ma wysylac jakies "wibracje" co steruja trzesieniamii ziemii
<drathir> marzin: zeby przesuwac plyty wystarczs zapewne duze zmiany cisnien tylko...
<drathir> wystarcza*
<marzin> spoofy: na filmikach spiskowych na YT czesto zwykli ludzie robia za naukowcow
<spoofy> marzin: nope według naukowców wysyła skondensowane fale elektromagnetyczne które odbijają się od jonosfery robiąc wybrzuszenie i coś tam coś tam..
<marzin> bo w USA nie ma prawa zabraniajcego nazywac siebie dr
<marzin> (na poziomie federalnym, w kilku stanach to nie przejdzie_
<spoofy> niewiem.. wole zajmować się spiskami w stylu - czemu weed jest nie legalny ;]
<marzin> spoofy: bo nie ma chyba jednej wizji jak dziala haarp :) kazdy filmik co innego
<spoofy> i pomyśleć o takich rzeczach jak już będzie legalny i po spożyciu ;]
<marzin> ale z samej zasady zachowania energii wynika
<spoofy> wtedy mogę nawet niburu dostrzec gołym okiem ;]
<marzin> ze nalezy wlozyc tyle enrgii ile wymaga efekt jaki chce sie uzyskac
<drathir> marzin: bardziej prawdopodobne niz wibracje wiazka promieniowania jakiegos niespotykanego...
<marzin> drathir: ale to juz jakies SF :)
<spoofy> uh.. wejdźcie sobie na annonnet na irca.. zobaczcie jak "anonimowi" gadają o nwo..
<marzin> spoofy: kazda epoka ma swoje NWO
<marzin> teorie analogiczne do NWO krazyly przed wojna
<marzin> i pewne 2 kraje w Europie przed wojna b. lubily najezdzac na bankierow,korporacje etc
<drathir> marzin: czy ja wiem zapewne tak, ale czor wie czego jeszcze naukowcy nie sa w stanie zauwazyc/odkryc...
<spoofy> marzin: wali mnie nwo i system.. moje dziecko nie będzie mieć chipa pod skórą.. jak coś to do mongolii spadam i tyle
<marzin> drathir: jak nie sa w stanie zauwazyc to i tez nie sa w stanie wytwarzac
<drathir> spoofy: po co chip?
<spoofy> marzin: drathir jedna jest prawda - czy ekonomicznie, czy politycznie, czy zbrojeniowo to taka sytułacja ogólnoświatowa jest strasznie napięta i może być rozwiązana tylko w jeden sposób..
<drathir> czytniki biometryczne wystarcza...
<marzin> zeby opracowac technologie uzywajaca nowy rodzaj promieniowania to trzeba lat pracy teoretycznej
<marzin> jakis fizyk musi najpierw strzelic hipoteze ze takie promieniowanie istnieje, etc
<marzin> mija zwykle z 20-30 lat od odkrycia zjawiska do pierwszych praktycznych uzyc
<drathir> i rownie dobrze jesli psy potrafia czlowieka znalezc na kilometry takie czytniki moglyby dzialac w terenie podajac lokalizacje osoby ;p
<marzin> i do tego potrzeba olbrzymiej liczby osob
<marzin> Maly tajny zespol moze opracowac np nowy rodzaj broni uzywajac znanych zjawisk fizycznych
<marzin> ale nie kompletnie nowe zjawisko fizyczne.
<marzin> Jak ktos uwaza inaczej to za duzo pykal w Half Life
<drathir> marzin: ale w sensie ze takie promieniowanie moze istniec ale nie potrafia go zauwazyc...
<drathir> nie takie, a jakies*
<marzin> drathir: to jak je wytwarzaja?
<marzin> jak nie umieja wykryc to nie zrobia broni o to opartej bo rzad nie da kasy na badania nad czyms czego nikt nie widzial
<marzin> nawet US Army nie placi za badania nad czyms bo ktos mowi "moze cos odkryjemy!"
<drathir> marzin: i w sensie nie wytwarzane przez czlowieka,a po prostu istniejace a czlowiek nie jest w stanie go zauwazyc na chwile obecna...
<marzin> to mozliwe
<drathir> marzin: nie musi byc tajny slyszales o bloni ktora wysyla wiazke promieni ktore np w tlumie kiboli powoduje odczucie parzenia na skorze i moze byc uzywana do rozganiania rozrob np.?
<marzin> ale my gadamy o HAARP co ma uzywac jakis nieznanych zjawisk :)
<marzin> ale opowiem wam autentyczna historie. Byl taki zin pulpowy(tanie SF) w latach 40-tych w USA - Astounding Science Fiction
<Guest32409> drathir: mikrofale
<Guest32409> drathir: takie jak w mikrofalówce
<drathir> marzin: trzeba przyjac tez,ze moga istniec jakies zjawiska ktorych czlowiek przy obecnym zaawansowaniu techniki nie jest w stanie wykryc...
<marzin> byly modne historie o naukowcach co opracowuja rozne cudowne bronie przeciwko nazista
<spoofy> Guest32409: właśnie mikrofale - coś tam gadali
<marzin> i jeden artykul zaszkowal
<drathir> choc rownie dobrze moze takowych nie byc...
<marzin> armie amerykańską.
<marzin> Ktos jako opowiaanie SF opisal projekt manhattan i prace nad bomba atomowa
<marzin> z dokladnoscia do miejsca gdzie sie miescila siedziba
<drathir> Guest32409: bardzo mozliwe tylko ze te akurat podobno nieszkodliwe - teoretycznie;p
<ftpd> "Nazistom".
<Wizard> ftpd++
<marzin> tj Los Alamos
<marzin> i bylo poruszenie: musial byc jakis przeciek ze gosciu znal takie szczegoly.
<marzin> Zgadnijcie co sie okazalo? :)
<drathir> marzin: na dobra sprawe jak zwykle wszystkie technologie ktore mamy na codzien to przestarzale technologie wojskowe ...
<drathir> prawie wszystkie niech bedzie...
<marzin> ze nie bylo przecieku
<Guest32409> drathir: nieszkodliwość polega na tym, że za długo nie wytrzymasz i spierdolisz
<marzin> to byl przypadek
<marzin> FBI sprawdzilo goscia dokladnie, poprostu trafil
<marzin> pomysl na bombe wzial z przedwojennych gazetek popularnonaukowych
<marzin> a Los Alamos dlatego wzial bo tam duzo prenumerator mieszkalo
<marzin> nic mu nie zrobili, a tylko poprosili zeby nie pisal takich opowiadan :>
<drathir> marzin: Guest32409 inny projekt wysyla fale dzwiekowa ktora wytwarza bol u czlowieka obezwladniajac go, niby nic takiego dzwiek a mozna wykorzystac jako bron:/ zwykla fala sinsuoidalna jak dobrze pamietam...
<spoofy> najfajniejszy był ten pr0 el0 haker z anglii co niby "włamał" się do pentagonu na windowsowy remote desktop bo hasła na admina były nie poustawiane albo tak proste i zobaczył zdjęcia ufo.. teraz siedzi w guantanamo bo jest uznany za terroryste..
<drathir> marzin: albo dobrze kit wkrecal... ;p
<marzin> nie, to co mowil sie zgadzalo.
<marzin> Tj rzeczywiscie w Los Alamos bylo duzo prenumeratorow
<marzin> bo SF bylo modne wsrod fizykow
<Guest32409> drathir: zabic mozesz gazeta
<marzin> o wyguglalem
<marzin> tutaj
<marzin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadline_%28science_fiction_story%29
<marzin> :)
<onedeep69> mam problem z konfiguracja samby, gdzies popelniam blad i samba przez uwierzytelnianie nie dopuszcza do zasobow, gueswt chodzi, ktos moglby rzucic okiem?
<mlodycompany> onedeep69, a tworzysz uzytkownikow samby?
<onedeep69> tam, smbpasswd jest
<drathir> moze userzy do grupy nie dodani...
<bjfs> bastetmilo: problemu nie bedzie, jeno wczesniej sie bede ewakuowal w niedziele bo kawalek drogi do pracy jest ;p
<onedeep69> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/samba
<onedeep69> wszystko zgodne z opisem
<onedeep69> chyba, ze windows 7 ma cos pojeba** z uwierzytelnianiem do samby
<ftpd> Ma.
<ftpd> Tam coś trzeba było kliknąć, żeby to sensownie działało.
<onedeep69> w ryja :)
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> juz
<onedeep69> a juz wychodzilem z siebie i nie z tej strony szukalem rozwiazania
<drathir> onedeep69: openwrt good4you...
<drathir> onedeep69: powinienes sie nauczyc ze wina lezy zawsze po stronie winzgrozy ;p
<onedeep69> heh
<onedeep69> nie zawsze :)
<onedeep69> winda jest fajna
<drathir> onedeep69: jak jej nie ma hrhr
<bastetmilo> bjfs: OK :)
<Guest32409> false positive :|
<Wizard> Guest32409, Mów po polsku.
<Guest32409> fałszywie pozytywny
<panx> Co tam?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: !
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2wbRWb9xI
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jakoś mi się tak z Tobą skojarzyło :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bardzo śmieszne
<ftpd> No. Nawet, jakbyś była blondyną z tipsami i dziarą na cycu, dla wielu już NA ZAWSZE byłabyś botem :(
<ftpd> Strasznie smutna jest ta piosenka.
<bastetmilo> Nie udało mi się jej nigdy przesłuchać do końca.
<ftpd> Ech, właśnie na koncu jest najsmutniejsza.
<ftpd> Ona mu:
<ftpd> Jag är ingen bot
<ftpd> Jag är en väldigt, väldigt vacker tjej,
<ftpd> Read more: http://artists.letssingit.com/basshunter-lyrics-boten-anna-x7c2g4p#ixzz1vt3i7Y2f
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dxl9y55> (at artists.letssingit.com)
<ftpd> A on...
<ftpd> för i mina ögon är hon alltid en bot
<ftpd> Read more: http://artists.letssingit.com/basshunter-lyrics-boten-anna-x7c2g4p#ixzz1vt3ktyvs
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dxl9y55> (at artists.letssingit.com)
<ftpd> Tragiczne.
<ftpd> :(
<bastetmilo> Guest32409: po co ta ściema z nickiem? I co Cię obchodzi zlot, na kótrym nie będziesz?
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> 15:18:08 !--        nick | Guest32409
<ftpd> 15:18:08 !--        host | blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah
<ftpd> Wkręca nickiem, a się nie sajnofnął.
<ftpd> Grubo.
<Guest32409> nie, było inaczej
<Guest32409> zmieniło mi nick, potem się autoryzowałem
<ftpd> W ogóle, jak ładnie jest 'dziewczynka' po szwedzku.
<ftpd> Tjej!
<Guest32409> hm... o 2:30 się reconnectowałem?
<bastetmilo> Szwedzki jest dosyć ładny :)
<bastetmilo> Szwedzki i fiński
<ftpd> Kiedyś miałem pomysł nauczenia się fińskiego.
<ftpd> Ale nie, sorry. Języki ugrofińskie są za trudne.
<ftpd> Brzmieniowo, tak. To jest bardzo ładne.
<bastetmilo> O tym mówię :)
<bastetmilo> strasznie też lubię brzmienie mandaryńskiego
<bastetmilo> i oczywiście japońskiego
<ftpd> Oj nie, ja jestem bardzo-anty-japoński.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: trudno.
<ftpd> Ale to przez mangowce.
<ftpd> I inne takie, tfu.
<bastetmilo> Nie czytam mangi, anime oglądam od kilku lat baaaardzo rzadko
<ftpd> Ja próbowałem jakieś.
<ftpd> Ale nie, nie dałem rady.
<bastetmilo> Bardzo lubię kino japońskie, literaturę.
<bastetmilo> W moim top ten książek są ze 3 japońskich pisarzy.
<bastetmilo> Hum. Dwie - "Sedno rzeczy" chyba się jednak nie załapało.
<bastetmilo> Ale zaraz mnie bardzo mocno coś trafi. Jak ja nie lubię grzebać się nieprzemyślanych projektach i łatać na szybko to co zepsute :/
<ftpd> Nie mówię, że cała kultura/sztuka japońska to kupa. Po prostu zraziłem się.
<ftpd> Nie tyle mangą/anime, co lokalnymi otaku.
<ftpd> Ja rozumiem, że na konwentach są różni ludzie i mają różne pasje. Ale mangowce to jest przesada.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dobrze, ja z Tobą nie dysktuje, nie namawiam Cie do polubienia. Nie lubisz i już.
<bastetmilo> Przyjęłam, zrozumiałam, nie musisz się tłumaczyć.
<bastetmilo> Następny temat.
<ftpd> Nie potrafię zrozumieć 'głębi'.
<ftpd> Znaczy, źle. Rozumiem głębię. Ale nie umiem się na niej skupić, jak coś jest animowane.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja się nie tłumaczę, ja opowiadam. Ale ok, EOT.
<bastetmilo> Wiesz, nie możesz upraszczać Japonii do anime.
<bastetmilo> EOT
<ftpd> 15:34:00 |        ftpd   | Nie mówię, że cała kultura/sztuka japońska to kupa. Po prostu zraziłem się.
<ftpd> To już mamy omówione.
<ftpd> A dzisiaj Geek Pride Day.
<ftpd> Z czego jesteście dziś dumni?
<bastetmilo> z bycia geek kobietą :>
<Tamuzin> witam
<Tamuzin> którą z wtyczek gstreamer dobrze jest zainstalowac ?
<shpaq> ftpd: jestem dumny z tego, że jestem ;)
<Tamuzin> jesli rozwiazuje ona problem gnome-volume-control z
<Tamuzin> jest tych wtyczke od cholery i ciut ciut
<Tamuzin1> chuj...instaluje gnome-alsamixer
<Tamuzin1> nie będę czekał
<Tamuzin1> gstreamer0.10-alsa barany !
<bastetmilo> Tamuzin1: umiesz czytać? Tu się nie przeklina.
<ftpd> O jezu, znowu toto coś.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: On jest niereformowalny, poczytaj loga z nocy.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czy to znaczy, że muszę tolerować jego wybryki?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie, tylko Cię uprzedzam, że nie warto z nim rozmawiać.
<bastetmilo> Aha. OK :)
<ftpd> 00:59:31 |     Tamuzin   | dwóch meneli pod budką z piwem cię zrobiło  ftpd
<ftpd> Bo też się dowiesz takich szokujących faktów.
<bastetmilo> Och.
<bastetmilo> A gdzie jest jakiś op?
<ftpd> A Ty nie masz?
<ftpd> Zrzekłaś się?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: owszem
<ftpd> A to nie wiedziałem. Zatem nie możesz być Boten Anną.
<ftpd> Bo Botten Anna can ban you, ban you hard.
<ftpd> :(
<bastetmilo> wole nie być opem, niż być kiepskim.
<ftpd> Yo chyba z aktywnych został tylko Wizard i kifka.
<ftpd> Bo reszty z access listy nie widziałem dawno.
<ftpd> A nie, qermit jeszcze żyje momentami.
<bastetmilo> nie, no kklimonda czasem się pojawia
<ftpd> To pewnie w nie 'moich' godzinach. Albo przeoczyłem.
<Tamuzin1> pozostali mali ,cisi spedaleni ludzi - jak to zwykle bywa
<ftpd> Zresztą, to nie moja sprawa.
<ftpd> Niech owner kanału się martwi, czy ma aktywnych opów.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dreadlish> klimonda czasem sie pojawia
<Dreadlish> i wiz sie pojawia
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> kermicik
<bastetmilo> Najgorsze jest to, że ja tu siedze w tych godzinach w ktorych nie ma nikogo innego...
<ftpd> Ja jestem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ale za cholery nie mogę przestać ignorować pary typów.
<bastetmilo> paru*
<bastetmilo> ftpd: chodziło, że kiedy nie ma innych opów :)
<ftpd> No to powinnaś IMHO zatrzymać uprawnienia, żeby reagować w tych godzinach.
<ftpd> 16:02:52 |        ftpd   | Zresztą, to nie moja sprawa.
<Tamuzin1> a je nie mogę przestać gardzić śmieciami którzy mają znajomych opów
<Tamuzin1> i czują się jak na swoim folwarku
<Tamuzin1> jak na gentoo.pl
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak mam reagować, jak nie widzę co piszą _wszyscy_?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Widzisz, co pisze Tamuzin1 :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no jego widzę :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Btw. typ jest przeciekawy. Nie umie poradzić sobie ze swoim Debianem, a pomocy szuka na #ubuntu-pl i #gentoo-pl (jednocześnie, dopóki na #gentoo-pl nie miał bana). Na #debian-pl go już chyba poznali :P
<ftpd> Nudzi mi się.
<ftpd> Poszedłbym do domu.
<bastetmilo> Ja jeszcze 1.5h muszę siedzieć
<ftpd> Tam też nuda, ale przynajmniej mogę palić na miejscu i zrobiłbym obiad.
<ftpd> Ja w teorii 2h.
<bastetmilo> Ja chyba wyżebram fajkę i pójdę do palarni.
<bastetmilo> A co się będę.
<ftpd> No mi zeszły ze dwie godziny temu, palę na sepa, jak ktoś idzie na balkon.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Smacznego.
<Tamuzin1> chyba pójdę na piwo nie będę tu siedział
<bogas33> Pytanie mam czy znacie coś do zapisu streamu? chodzi dokładnie o miejską kamerę z oognet.pl/
<Vorbis^> rtmpdump
<bogas33> a to nie jest wtyczka do XBMC? Znajde to jakoś po google?
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % sudo aptitude search rtmpdump
<ftpd> zsh: correct 'aptitude' to '.aptitude' [nyae]? n
<ftpd> p   rtmpdump                                                                         - small dumper for media content streamed over the RTMP protocol
<ftpd> Nie prościej tak szukać?
<ftpd> ;-)
<bogas33> "kania@kania-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo .aptitude search rtmpdump
<bogas33> sudo: .aptitude: nie znaleziono polecenia
<bogas33> "
<bogas33> :(
<ftpd> 16:23:38 |        ftpd   | zsh: correct 'aptitude' to '.aptitude' [nyae]? n
<ftpd> To chyba nie jest trudne?
<ftpd> Synaptikiem se znajdź. Czy jak tam się nazywa to gui.
<ftpd> Software center chyba teraz.
<Vorbis^> ciężko widze zdobywanie adresu strumienia rtmp...
<bogas33> Ok poddaje się
<panx> Deluge liczyć nie umie
<panx> Rozmiar : 8,6GB | Pobrano : 9,3GB | Wysłano : 2,5GB
<grek> czes
<grek> uzywa ktos aktywnosci na kde ?
<grek> http://blip.tv/ubuntu-switcher/kde-screencast-activities-5951171
<grek> tu ktos mowi ze zatrzymanie danej aktywnosci czy jak to zwac
<grek> powoduje zatrzymanie programu - tyle że u mnie nie, i nie wiem cyz to realne w sumei jak zatrzymać jedną z instancji firefoxa z kilkoma oknami kiedy otwartych jest jeszcze kilka innych instacji patrzył kroś na to ? ogólnie funkcjonalność tak czy inaczje rewelacja
<grek> w sumei od kde 4 to chyba jest nigdy tego nie uzywałem a to super sprawa jest jak sie dobrze działanie zaplanuje
<grek> nie wiem czy jest coś takiego jak hibernacja jednej aplikacji wie ktoś moze ? (problem z odtworzeniem z hibernacji jeżeeli ta plikacja np jest uruchomiona i próbujemy jednocześnie przywrócic zahibernowaną) ciężka sprawa
<Wizard> grek: Nie, aplikacja tylko może coś poprzestawiać.
<Wizard> Ale to i tak w ograniczonym stopniu.
<Wizard> Co to za program?
<grek> jak co to za program, ogolnie to funkcjonalność kde :) wiem ze nikt tego nie używa ale ja lubie nowości
<grek> w sumie samo to że plazmoidy zamyka to juz cos mozna za pomoca tego ustawic sobie pare aktywnosci i zeczywiscie fajnei to dziala
<grek> nie wiem 3,5 gb ram zuzyte ale co tam dokupie ramu :)
<grek> zobacz sobie na ten filmik http://blip.tv/ubuntu-switcher/kde-screencast-activities-5951171
<panx> Co myślicie o mageia?
<grek> w koncepcji plasma active (dla dotykowych ekranow) jest to jescze bardziej rozwiniete i dobrze
<grek> bo to dobry pomysl
<panx> http://pclab.pl/news49923.html
<Wizard> KDE nie ma żadnej funkcjonalności, grek :/
<Wizard> Popsuli je, wydając KDE2
<Ashiren> ale hipster
<Ashiren> a "hibernacja" aplikacji to to nie jest to samo co ctrl+z w konsoli?
<Skrzyp> Wizard++
<Skrzyp> Wizard: chociaż KDE3.5 było fajne
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Zgadzam się.
<Wizard> Mogłoby się szybciej włączać, ale było znośne.
<Wizard> Z resztą, ciągle jest do niego link na kde.org
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak se powywalasz duperele, to się szybko włącza
<Skrzyp> Wizard: obczaj overlay kde-sunset w Gentoo, albo Trinity
<Skrzyp> zresztą, we FreeBSD i OpenBSD nadal jest :P
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Nic nie będę obczajał, Gentoo jest dla przyszczoli bez życia, FreeBSD i OpenBSD mają fatalne wsparcie dla powerpc, Unity daje radę ;]
<Wizard> Jakby mieli KDE1, to bym zaraz instalował.
<Wizard> A tak - dziękuję bardzo.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: MASZ UNITY NA PAŁERBUKU?!
<Wizard> Tak, a co?
<Wizard> Na Morphosa się nie doczekam, a ten laptop jest po prostu zbyt fajny, żeby stał i się kurzył.
<gjm> re
<Wizard> Kum.
<gjm> Cześć Mistrzu
<Skrzyp> Wizard: to chyba Unity2D
<Skrzyp> co nie?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> 3D przestało działać w 11.04 ;]
<Skrzyp> ;p
<Wizard> Ale mam to gdzieś.
<Wizard> Tam, gdzie działa i tak używam Unity-2D.
<Wizard> Religia zabrania mi używać Compiza.
<gjm> znowu mi ukradło opa :(
<Skrzyp> jakie to ma spece?
<Skrzyp> gjm: za sałatą
<gjm> :)
<pakos> szpan na dzielni
<pakos> :>
<Wizard> pakos: No ba.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: którego ty masz pbooka?
<Skrzyp> i jaka specyfikacja?
<panx> nie znacie się bsd rządzi ;]
<Wizard> Rządzi, owszem, ale na #freebsd-pl, panx!
<Wizard> Skrzyp: 5,5
<Wizard> 17", G4 1,5GHz
<Skrzyp> 17"?!
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a grafa i ram?
<Wizard> 1,5GB ramu (było dorzucane coś, nie wiem ile w oryginale miał)
<Wizard> I jakiś Radeon 9700, IIRC.
<Wizard> Działa, bez 3D, ale i bez artefaktów.
<Skrzyp> miło
<Skrzyp> on nawet z 3d coś tam działa
<Skrzyp> a na mosa czekamy do 3.0
<Skrzyp> KTÓRY MIAŁ BYĆ W LISTOPADZIE ZESZŁEGO ROKU
<Wizard> Oprócz tego ma bluetooth, nagrywarkę DVD, wifi z dobrą anteną, podświetlaną klawiaturę.
<Wizard> Skrzyp: dyskusję o MOS zabierzmy gdzie indziej.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ano
<Skrzyp> moze lepiej :D
<Wizard> Wali mnie to już i tak, nie będę kolejny raz stawiał wszystkiego od nowa, na dodatek na systemie, na który nie ma programów i który nie umie WiFi.
<Skrzyp> umie umie
<Skrzyp> a soft jest
<ftpd> Ej, pytanie techniczne. gjm nie jest w access #ubuntu-pl list, a ChanServ go 'lubi'. Jakim cudem?
<ftpd> (Nie znam, jak widać, do końca specyfikacji freenode, dlatego pytam.)
<Skrzyp> ftpd: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-pl gjm
<Skrzyp> proste
<ftpd> Aha, w sensie ktoś z palca.
<Skrzyp> taa
<ftpd> Ok, tx. Myślałem, że jest jakieś nowe/ukryte coś, czego nie znałem.
<gjm> Czary Mary
<Wizard> Niektórzy po prostu znają się na magii.
<Wizard> Że tak powiem, ftpd ;]
<Wizard> ftpd: I grałeś?
<Wizard> http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201204/1334924585_by_tds1974_500.jpg
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Wizard: W arpidżi? Nie no, przyszły weekend.
<CookieM> http://img2.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201107/1309532235_by_DjDexter_500.jpg
<CookieM>  jeszcze jeden z sówką: http://img2.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201112/1325004319_by_lopez777_500.jpg
<ftpd> Demotywatory są głupie. Ze stron z obrazkami to tylko mistrzowie.
<ftpd> Ewentualnie, jak jest nuda w pracy, wiocha.
<Wizard> ftpd: Wiem że są gupie.
<Wizard> Ja nie oglądam nic z Dżomonstera.
<Wizard> Ale dostałem link, rozśmieszył mnie, to postanowiłem wam pokazać.
<Wizard> Sowy są fajne.
<CookieM> dla mnie demoty to taka mądrość ulicy, czasem to może i głupie, ale niesie w sobie bagaż doświadczeń: dobrych i złych
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> kwejk też?
<CookieM> wolę demoty od kwejka
<Wizard> Wolę żadne.
<Wizard> Lepsze trolle są na osnews.pl
<Voldenet> lepsze trolle są na polskich czanach
<Voldenet> widzieliście tę akcję, co karaczan zdobył hasło czyjeś do CKE? :D
<bastetmilo> kto to jest karaczan?
<gjm> karaluch
<gjm> albo ktoś z karchanu
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Nie kupiłem oleju.
<ftpd> Będę smażył mięso mielone do spaghetti na maśle :P
<Wizard> LOL.
<Wizard> ftpd: Takie rzeczy na oliwie najfajniej wychodzą.
<bastetmilo> Mięso na spagetti potrzebuje bardzo mało tłuszczu - nie ważne jakiego, bo i tak wytopi się z niego dużo własnego
<Guest32409> ej
<Guest32409> ja nadal na guestcie?
<BlessJah> myślałem że blokują zmianę na guesta, a tu kicha, tylko rejestrować nie można
<Matan[M]> bry
<dweller> bastetmilo: ja tam jak smaże wieprzowe to tłuszczu w ogóle nie daję
<dweller> do wołowiny trochę masła i tyle
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Z tego założenia wychodziłem dodając masło.
<Dfolt> Witojcie
<bastetmilo> dweller: dokładnie tak - wieprzowina jest strasznie tłusta.
<dweller> ehh, i sie głodny zrobiłem
<panx> dweller, zjedz marsa,  głodny nie jesteś sobą
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> No.
<dweller> panx: kup mi
<qermit> o/
<Dfolt> \o
<Skrzyp> E
<Skrzyp> właśnie wydali Minta 13
 * Skrzyp leci zassać
<ftpd> Wczorej chyba.
<MajkiFajki> spoko jest
<MajkiFajki> mam wersję z MATE
<Skrzyp> MajkiFajki: o
<MajkiFajki> nie irytuje tak muleniem w tle jak Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> ja właśnie na MATE lecę
<MajkiFajki> i nautilus szybszy
<ftpd> Co to mate?
<MajkiFajki> gnome 2.0
<MajkiFajki> takie sforkowane
<ftpd> Mint był fajny kiedyś, jak robili community edition z fluksboksem.
<Wizard> Idźcie na #mint, czy gdzie to robactwo siedzi.
<ftpd> Generalnie Fluxbox > cokolwiek.
<Wizard> ftpd: Nieprawda.
<Skrzyp> o, Wizard i jego "nietętemat"
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Nie umiesz czytać?
<Wizard> Trudno, nie naprawię tego.
<ftpd> Wizard:
<ftpd> 12:11:04 |        ftpd   | Ale spoko. Szanuję Twoje zdanie, nawet mimo faktu, że jest błędne.
<Wizard> ;]
<ftpd> 14:00:36 |        ftpd   | Szanuję Twoje zdanie, chociaż się z nim nie zgadzam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> ftpd: Mam gdzieś twoje zdanie na temat mojego zdania.
<Wizard> Temat kanału stanowi jasno: Ubuntu
<Wizard> Jakikolwiek inny system powinien być omawiany na #archlinux.
<MajkiFajki> Lepiej żeby nic nie mówiono, niż mówiono nie na temat
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: o to żeś pojechał
<Skrzyp> z tym archem
<Dreadlish> Wizard: Temat kanału stanowi jasno: Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> właśnie powiedzialeś że istnieje coś innego niż Ubuntu!
<Dreadlish> to powinno być na #archlinux!
<Skrzyp> ty, no
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze =.=
<Skrzyp> i teraz wchodzimy
<Skrzyp> W INFINITE LOOP
<Skrzyp> =.=
<Wizard> Nie, teraz wychodzicie.
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> Za: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<Dreadlish> nie, teraz to ty jesteś debilem.
<ftpd> Wizard nie potrafi kontrolować swojej agresji. Zaczepiał/a innych około 26 razy.
<Dreadlish> bo sie spinasz na wszystko inne co nie jest Ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: True Story :P
 * Wizard wali ftpd w gębę.
<ftpd> Moja mama nie jest Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Ale od mojej mamy wara.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no, bo go życie na Archu zawiodło
<Skrzyp> to się teraz focha
<ftpd> Zwłaszcza w wigilię Dnia Mamy.
<Dreadlish> nie, bo nie ma życia - tylko wychwala Ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: Jutro o niej pogadasz, w końcu 26.05
<Dreadlish> od mojej mamy też won!
<ftpd> Skrzyp: Ale na #archlinux
<Dreadlish> ooo..
<Dreadlish> yay!
<ftpd> Uuu.
<ftpd> Tamuzin.
<ftpd> Będzie grubo.
<Dreadlish> bedzie grubo!
<Dreadlish> już widze
<Dreadlish> piątek wieczór
<Skrzyp> gjm: ogarnij współtowarzysza
<Wizard> Dreadlish: osobiste wycieczki zostaw dla siebie.
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Ty też.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a ty tak nie spinaj
<Dreadlish> bo to jest protip.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: następna wycieczka to będzie na giełdę jutro
<ftpd> Hmmm.
<Skrzyp> i raczej publiczna
<Dreadlish> następna wycieczka to sobie będzie jutro do Tomaszowa
<ftpd> Na giełbę?
<Dreadlish> i to raczej też nie będzie zbytnio osobista
<Tamuzin> która java jest lżejsza bo już zaponiałem open JDK czy ta druga ?
<Dreadlish> openjdk lepiej chodzi
<Dreadlish> i jest open.
<Wizard> Chyba na piwo lepiej chodzi :/
<Skrzyp> ftpd: s/b/d/
<Wizard> JBoss startuje wyraźnie dłużej na openjdk 7
<Wizard> (w stosunku do jdk 7 Suna)
<Skrzyp> to se dej Orakyl Żabę
<Tamuzin> ok a która jest dla nie nie-developperów ?
<Wizard> Tak samo jest ze zwykłymi programami.
<Wizard> Openjdk 7 jest wolniejsze.
<Wizard> Pytałeś o JDK.
<Wizard> JDK jest dla programistów.
<ftpd> Skrzyp: A to masz z dedykacją: http://pvek.org/?p=691
<ftpd> Wizard: Dla Ciebie też mam, przy okazji się trafiło: http://pvek.org/?p=889
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> LOL
<Dreadlish> ftpd++;
<Wizard> Dreadlish--
<ftpd> pvek jest fajny. Jak Ubuntu, żeby nie było OT.
<Dreadlish> nie wiem skąd jesteś - ale dobrze tam robią.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: już zdążyłeś znowu sie spiąć?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Dreadlish> to rozepnij.
<Dreadlish> tak ze 2 guziki
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> temu kto generuje tego pisga
<Dreadlish> to radziłbym przepatrzeć kiedy mu się log skończył
<BlessJah> może mieć na ciebie po prostu ignore
<BlessJah> jak na mnie
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> to by było akuratnie śmieszne ;D
<Dreadlish> bot generujący statystyki ma ignora na kogokolwiek
<Dreadlish> 0 logic.
<Tamuzin> zaraz ...to chyba java JRE nie ma narzedzi dla developerow
<Tamuzin> t is not a development environment and doesn't contain development tools such as compilers or debuggers.
<Tamuzin> JRE jest raczej lzejsze od JDK
<Dreadlish> Java Runtime Environment vs Java Development Kit
<Dreadlish> no raczej.
<Tamuzin> czy sterowniki otwarte/zamkniete powinno sie instalowac na jedynym wlasciwym kernelu czy nie ma to znaczenia dla wydajnosci na kturym je instalujemy
<Tamuzin> ktorym
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<BlessJah> tak długo, jak długo mowa o kernelach z repozytorium, bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie nie instalowac na zbyt starym
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kodowanie masz jakies lewe
<BlessJah> ja?
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> ja
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> ds3 jest już gotowy, można się przenosić?
<BlessJah> jak się loguję, mam w motd narzekanie o konieczności reboota
<jacekowski> no widac kodowanie cos popsulem
<jacekowski> a jezu
<jacekowski> update do 12.10 zrobilem
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> toto ubuntu jest?
<jacekowski> ta
<Tamuzin> spotkałem się z opinią że powinno się najpierw dobrać kernel lub skompilować a potem na nim instalować stery otwarte czy zamkniete
<jacekowski> myslalem ze beda nowsze paczki niz w debianie i w ogole
<BlessJah> nie, kernel z repozytorium
<jacekowski> ale sie przejechalem
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> jeszcze ten 12.10
<BlessJah> w maju :D
<jacekowski> 12.04
<BlessJah> no to do którego w końcu?
<jacekowski> 12.04
<BlessJah> ok
<Tamuzin> czy warto przechodzic na kernel 3 .xxx ?
<jacekowski> ale paczki z btrfs-tools sa 2 letnie
<jacekowski> i musialem wlasne robic
<BlessJah> gentoo :>
<BlessJah> albo arch
<jacekowski> no chyba trzeba bedzie
<Tamuzin> z 2. 6.32
<jacekowski> Tamuzin: to staroc jest
<jacekowski> ale fajny ten btrfs
<BlessJah> Name           : btrfs-progs
<BlessJah> Version        : 0.19.20120328-2
<Tamuzin> system plikow ?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: gdzie to masz
<Tamuzin> a czy na sata II jest lepszy niz ext4 ?
<BlessJah> arch
<jacekowski> na ubuntu 2010 jest
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 2010 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "login and logout sounds have static" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2010
<Tamuzin> wrocilem do debiana to od razu czuje ze jestem na linuxie
<jacekowski> ale podobno ma cos nowego byc w tym roku juz
<Tamuzin> a nie to gwno mint
<BlessJah> system instalowałeś sam, czy musiałeś się prosić?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> ubu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no z ovh standardowa instalacja
<Tamuzin> ja ?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a zimbra ma paczki dla ubuntu w sumie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a nie debiana
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec myslalem ze tu bedzie prosciej
<jacekowski> ale btrfs ma ten ficzer ze ma snapshoty
<jacekowski> ID 266 top level 5 path @apt-snapshot-2012-05-25_08:47:34
<jacekowski> ID 267 top level 5 path @apt-snapshot-2012-05-25_09:15:50
<jacekowski> ID 268 top level 5 path @apt-snapshot-2012-05-25_09:16:05
<BlessJah> nie ma zimbry dla archa
<Tamuzin> pierwszy moj unix kilka lat temu to byl etch
<jacekowski> i przy kazdej operacji robi mi apt snapshota
<Tamuzin> z cdlinux.pl
<jacekowski> wiec mozna latwo wrocic
<BlessJah> jedynie zdesktop
<Tamuzin> nie ...sarge
<BlessJah> czy snapshot cofa też hołmy, configi i logi?
<jacekowski> tez moze
<jacekowski> ustawione mam na cale /
<Dreadlish> btrfs ._.
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale ty gupi jestes
<jacekowski> ale w sumie
<jacekowski> reboot
<jacekowski> i pomodlic sie
<jacekowski> bo nie wiadomo co sie popsuje
<jacekowski> bo grub w ubuntu tez btrfs nie wspiera jeszcze
<jacekowski> wiec tez hakowalem
<jacekowski> a nie wiem czy mi gruba nie tyknelo
<Dreadlish> co za kraj... nawet słowa głupi nie potrafi napisać
<BlessJah> arch :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: oj gupi ty gupi
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: oj rób ten reboot
<BlessJah> 3-4 lata i 3-4 zgrzyty
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale mam ipkvm i serial
<Dreadlish> będę się modlił, żeby ci sie / wysypał
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: oracle dodaje btrfs do ich ol6 teraz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wiec oni uwazaja go za wystarczajacoego stabilnego
<Dreadlish> a co mnie obchodzi oracle?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: btw, jakie teraz bebechy będą?
<jacekowski> a poza tym, ja mam backupy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 24G ramu, 4 rdzeniowy xeon 2.8GHz z HT
<BlessJah> whah
<Dreadlish> a teraz czekamy.
<Tamuzin> zastanawiam sie teraz jak ta jave jre aktywować ...pewnie dowiązania trzeba będzie zrobic
<Tamuzin> do opery itp
<foreste> Tamuzin: tak
<foreste> lub wskazac operze katalog mozillia w usr/share/
<foreste> niet
<foreste> w /usr/lib/
<Tamuzin> to jest chyba tu /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<jacekowski> hmm, dalej rev na ipv6 cos nie tak
<foreste> zresta za chwile pokaze ci jak ja mam
<Tamuzin> jak wsazac operze ?
<Tamuzin> wskazac
<foreste>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Vorbis^> ustawienia w operze → zaawansowane → zawartość → opcje wtyczek
<foreste> narzedzia -> prefecje -> zawansowane -> zawartosc opcje wtyczek
<Tamuzin> ano probuje przy repowej sam plugin
<Tamuzin> apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Tamuzin> wystarczyl
<foreste> ja uzywam icetea web plugins
<Tamuzin> najprostsze wyjsca sa najlepsze
<foreste> chyba to javia :>
<Tamuzin> dziala
<mlodycompany> witam, wie ktos moze dlaczego telnet rozlacza polaczenie z pop3 podczas uwierzytelniania usera?
<Tamuzin> gdzie tak sie dzieje ?
<Tamuzin> w jakim programie ?;-)
<mlodycompany> w devecot
<Tamuzin> a do czego to ?
<mlodycompany> do pop3
<Tamuzin> do maila ?
<mlodycompany> tia
<mlodycompany> instalowalem wg http://www.nfire.eu/?m=articles&article_id=37
<Tamuzin> mi kadu nie chce sie logowac
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Nie rozmawiaj z nim, on się nie zna. Co w logach?
<Tamuzin> na swierzym debianie
<mlodycompany> :D
<mlodycompany> ftpd, jakie dokladnie logi?
<ftpd> mlodycompany: No... dovecota?
<ftpd> ;-)
<mlodycompany> hmm
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Tamuzin> mlody a na xp tak samo sie dzieje ?
<Tamuzin> od tego zaczjij
<mlodycompany> tak samo
<mlodycompany> na seven
<Tamuzin> no to system moze nie miec znaczenia
<spoofy> to seven ma telneta? Woh.. :P
<Tamuzin> i kto sie lepiej zna ?
<ftpd> spoofy: A czemu ma nie mieć?
<mlodycompany> spoofy, no jaha :d
<mlodycompany> ftpd, gdzie mozna znalezc logi od tego czegos? w /var/log nie ma
<spoofy> xp ma serwer telneta później poszli w coś swojego ala ssh jakiś tam remote command coś
<Tamuzin> mlody a inne progi do maila dzialaja ?
<mlodycompany> ale ogolnie 7 klienta i serwer telneta ma
<Tamuzin> mozesze sie logowac przez przegladarke ?
<mlodycompany> tamuzin, nie wiem, nie sprawdzalem
<Tamuzin> to sprobuj
<Tamuzin> poczta.o2.pl ,interia ,wp itp
<spoofy> Tamuzin: upewnij się czy dobry port.. firewall też może być podpowiedzią
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Jeśli nie podałeś explicite w configu, to w messages. Albo w auth?
<Tamuzin> z przegladarki
<ftpd> Tamuzin: Idioto, nie mówimy o kliencie poczty, tylko daemonie protokołu pop3.
<Tamuzin> firewalla to moze nie miec na linuxie
<mlodycompany> hah, Tamuzin, nie odzywaj sie lepiej :)
<Tamuzin> ftpd chj ci z oczu patrzy ale probuj rozwiazac ten problem
<ftpd> mlodycompany: http://wiki1.dovecot.org/Logging
<ftpd> Wizard: Mógłbyś?
<Tamuzin> jesli jestes taki madry
<spoofy> a wogóle jakiekolwiek połączenie idzie? Sprawdź > telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Jak nie masz osobnych, to tam, gdzie Ci syslog loguje. Ja nie zgadnę, jak masz sysloga ustawionego ;-) Może mail.err?
<mlodycompany> May 25 23:30:49 mayesto auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=system rhost=127.0.0.1  user=system
<Tamuzin> a to demon poczty dziala tez na windowsie ?
<mlodycompany> cos takiego mam w logach
<ftpd> uid=0?
<ftpd> Na roota?
<ftpd> To może nie zadziałać ;-)
<ftpd> Security by obscurity, rozumisz.
<Tamuzin> mlody sprawdz najpierw czy przez przegladarke sie mozesz zalogowa
<Tamuzin> c
<Tamuzin> na danych kontach
<mlodycompany> o co z tym uid=0 chodzi?
<ftpd> No uida 0 ma root.
<ftpd> User ID, te sprawy.
<mlodycompany> Tamuzin, nie mam przegladarki
<mlodycompany> no ale loguje sie na usera system
<mlodycompany> ktory ma inne id
<Tamuzin> mlody xorga tez nie odpaliles ?
<ftpd> Ta? To czemu "logname="?
<ftpd> Pokaż id system
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<mlodycompany> a nieee, te logi to sa jak bledne haslo wpisze
<ftpd> mlodycompany: A tak na boku, po jaki grzyb Ci pop3? Przecież to jest głupie i obsysa i imap4 jest o wiele fajniejszy.
<mlodycompany> ftpd, wiesz co, znalazlem do tego poradnik i stwierdzilem ze zainstaluje
<mlodycompany> nie robilem rozeznania ktory lepszy a ktory nie
<Tamuzin> mlody po pierwsze na dysku masz dwa systemy ?
<Tamuzin> masz live cd ?
<mlodycompany> na serwerze mam 1
<mlodycompany> live'ow nie mam ale mam na pendrive'ach pelno dystrybucji
<ftpd> mlodycompany: To poczytaj o różnicy. Pop3 Ci tylko wystawia maile, klient je sobie zassie i skasuje albo zassie i zostawi na serwerze. To głupie.
<Tamuzin> mlody bootowales z usb ?
<mlodycompany> tak
<Tamuzin> sprobuj najpierw przez przegladarke
<ftpd> mlodycompany: IMAP daje po ludzku synchronizację. Wiadomości są przechowywane na serwerze, jak w kliencie1 oznaczysz jako przeczytane/skasujesz/cokolwiek, to taki stan zostanie zapisany i z klienta2 będziesz miał dokładnie taki sam stan.
<mlodycompany> ja pierdo....
<Tamuzin> bo ten program to jest jakis niszowy
<Tamuzin> i jakis gwniany bug moze byc nieznany
<ftpd> Tamuzin: Przestań już. Nie masz zielonego pojęcia, o czym mowa. Po co zabierasz głos?
<ftpd> gjm:
<ftpd> Wizard:
<spoofy> Tamuzin: telnet ? :D
<ftpd> Ktokolwiek :(
<mlodycompany> wezcie cos z nim zrobcie
<Tamuzin> ftpd ale po co sie wychujasz ? jesli na windowsie tez ma problem
<qermit> idz zrobic sobie dobrze
<mlodycompany> ftpd, spoko, rozpatrze co i jak z tym imapem
<qermit> nie wiem do kogo to bylo ale bylo
<ftpd> qermit: O, może chociaż Ty?
<Tamuzin> to moze nie byc wina systemu
<qermit> ftpd: co chociaż ja
<ftpd> qermit: Kilim go. Albo coś.
<mlodycompany> tamuzin, to wina serwera, system ktory jest na serwerze,
<qermit> nawet nie wiem kogo
<mlodycompany> germit, Tamuzin
<ftpd> qermit: Tego, co klnie ;-)
<qermit> ltpru l;moe
<qermit> który klnie
<Tamuzin> czyli na fizycznie dostepnym przez ciebie komputerze nie masz problemow
<ftpd> 00:05:56 | mlodycompan   | germit, Tamuzin
<qermit> a widze
<qermit> mam mlodycompany skilować
<mlodycompany> tamuzin, milcz!
<mlodycompany> jest takie powiedzenie
<spoofy> no way - nie wyrobie :D
<mlodycompany> mow do dupy to Cie osra
<ftpd> mlodycompany: No, ja bardzo zalecam imap.
<qermit> Tamuzin: wiesz za co, rano sie zglos, bo w niedziele wyjezdzami i juz nie bedziesz mogl gadac
<qermit> ftpd: zadowolony?
<ftpd> qermit: Tak, dziękuję.
<mlodycompany> :)
<qermit> tylko nie ochlap ścian :)
<ftpd> Wczoraj z #gentoo-pl wyleciał.
<spoofy> lol :D
<ftpd> Bo wali takie bzdury już drugi dzień.
<mlodycompany> dobra, ide rozpatrzec co i jak i w razie cego bede pisal, tymczasem dziekowac
<ftpd> Jak koniecznie będziesz wolał ten pop3, wróć i pokaż loga, ale nie tego od złego hasła.
<ftpd> I wymyślimy.
<Tamuzen> mlody wsadz chja w kieszen moze kanaly sie przestawily
<ftpd> ;-)
<Tamuzen> tam gdzie cdrom
<ftpd> Obstawiamy literkę?
<qermit> przepraszam
<spoofy> :D
<qermit> zaraz sie rozlaczy i wejdzie skontinont\
<spoofy> czekaj aż zresetuje router :P
<qermit> Tamuzin!*@*
<mlodycompany> hahaha
<spoofy> no way :D
<mlodycompany> zablokuje po hoscie
<spoofy> zablokuj całą neostrade :P
<qermit> moze sie uspokoi
<ftpd> E, nie dpadnie na to.
<ftpd> s/dpadnie/wpadnie/
<qermit> \o/
<qermit> słicz nie trolluj mi tu zza plecków
<mlodycompany> ftpd, mam imap4 postawiony, tak samo jest przy logowaniu jak z pop3
<foreste> ech te dzeci
<foreste> qermit:  reakcja speed full ;d
<qermit> ?
<foreste> dobrze zrobiles ;x
<ftpd> mlodycompany: No to pokaż tego loga.
<mlodycompany> ktorego sobie zyczysz?
<ftpd> No tego z błędem.
<ftpd> Ale innym niż auth failure, bo to - jak już wiesz - złe hasło.
<mlodycompany> spoko, poszukam
<ftpd> No chyba, że Twój problem to po prostu złe hasło.
<mlodycompany> May 26 00:25:30 mayesto dovecot: imap(system): Error: user system: Initialization failed: mail_location not set and autodetection failed: Mail storage autodetection failed with home=/home/system
<mlodycompany> May 26 00:25:30 mayesto dovecot: imap(system): Error: Invalid user settings. Refer to server log for more information.
<mlodycompany> jak wpisze zle haslo to sie pokazuje ze zle haslo
<mlodycompany> a jak wpisze dobrze to sie rozlacza
<mlodycompany> czyli cos jest z katalogiem domowym
<ftpd> Tada.
<ftpd> grep system /etc/passwd
<ftpd> poka
<ftpd> grep ^system /etc/passwd
<ftpd> nawet
<mlodycompany> system:x:1003:1003:,,,:/home/system:/bin/bash
<ftpd> ls -ld /home/system
<mlodycompany> drwxr-xr-x 5 system system 4096 2012-05-25 09:58 /home/system
<ftpd> Masz maildir, czy mailbox?
<mlodycompany> yyyy
<mlodycompany> wiesz co
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Skąd wziąłeś daemona?
<Voldenet> przyzwał
<mlodycompany> w configu postfixa nic na ten temat nie ma, ale np. w /var/mail mam katalog system i tam sa wiadomosci
<foreste> zrobil seans spirytusowy ;p
<mlodycompany> czyli mailbox
<Voldenet> o, to to
<ftpd> A serwer imap jak jest ustawiony?
<ftpd> http://www.perturb.org/display/691_Postfix___Dovecot___Maildir___IMAPs.html
<ftpd> Generalnie Maildir++
<ftpd> Ale ok, może być i mbox.
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Jaki to serwer imapa? Też dovecot?
<ftpd> Pokaż config, te sprawy.
<ftpd> (Matko boska, nie stawiałem serwrera poczty od... 2007?)
<foreste> ja od 2008 r ;x
<ftpd> Znaczy w firmie czasami stawiam, ale to instaluję paczkę i zgrywam configi z innej maszyny.
<foreste> ftpd:  zaraz mu dam cos co mu pomoze
<ftpd> Albo puppet robi to za mnie.
<mlodycompany> jest progress
<mlodycompany> polaczyl sie
<mlodycompany> zmiana na Maildir/ pomogla
<jacekowski> ftpd: jestes?
<jacekowski> ftpd: poka mi host 2001:41d0:8:2d8d::2
<jacekowski> ftpd: i jak nie dziala to pokaz do jakiego serwera dns cie kieruje
<ftpd> Nie mam ipv6 nigdzie.
<jacekowski> ale to po v4 mozesz zapytac
<ftpd> Host 2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.d.8.d.2.8.0.0.0.0.d.1.4.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<foreste> mlodycompany: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-spam-proof-home-email-server-the-somewhat-alternate-way-debian-squeeze-p2
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7s8pygy> (at www.howtoforge.com)
<jacekowski> no dupa
<mlodycompany> foreste, co to?
<foreste> jak ustawic postfixa
<mlodycompany> ftpd, skonfigurowalem thunderbirda u siebie i normalnie wiadomosci pobiera z pop3 ale ma z kolei problem z wysylaniem, niby wysyla a nie dochodzi
<foreste> przenalizuj ten tutek
<foreste> kiedys tez tak mialem
<mlodycompany> inaczej, do domeny idzie a juz np do o2 nie
<foreste> do gmaila dojdzi e ciagu 6h
<foreste> lub 12
<mlodycompany> ej
<mlodycompany> a przypadkiem w bindzie  nie trzeba tez jakis mxow robic do maili?
<foreste> bo restrecyjne niby maa antyspam
<foreste> zobacz skrzynke systemowa
<foreste> tam twoje emaile siedza
<foreste>  jak nie wyjda
<mlodycompany> w katalogach nic nie ma
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> 00:49:31 | mlodycompan   | ftpd, skonfigurowalem thunderbirda u siebie i normalnie wiadomosci pobiera z pop3 ale ma z kolei problem z wysylaniem, niby wysyla a nie dochodzi
<mlodycompany> ??
<qermit> to jak z kobietą
<qermit> też często nie dochodzi
<ftpd> A relaye jakie masz?
<ftpd> W tym postfiksie?
<qermit> ftpd: co wolisz, exim4 czy postfix?
<mlodycompany> relaye tzn?
<ftpd> qermit: Exima praktycznie nie znam, zawsze się postfiksuję.
<ftpd> mlodycompany: skąd masz tego postfiksa? Z apt-get install postfix?
<mlodycompany> tak
<ftpd> A którą 'opcję' mu wybrałeś?
<ftpd> Bo jak chcesz na świat pchać, to 'internet site' trzeba.
<mlodycompany> otoz to
<jacekowski> a co w logach
<mlodycompany> taka mu wybralem
<jacekowski> qermit: kazdy wie ze exim ssie
<mlodycompany> May 26 01:12:44 mayesto postfix/smtp[21976]: connect to mx11.go2.pl[193.17.41.141]:25: Connection timed out
<mlodycompany> May 26 01:12:44 mayesto postfix/smtp[21976]: 9754F81A12: to=<mlodycompany@o2.pl>, relay=none, delay=151, delays=0.39/0.1/150/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx11.go2.pl[193.17.41.141]:25: Connection timed out)
<qermit> nie wiem czy ssie, ale relayowanie poczty przez odpowiednie konta SNMP zrobiłem w 5 minut w Exim
<jacekowski> to tez 5 minut w postfixie
<mlodycompany> czyli cos jest blokowane
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: tpsa?
<mlodycompany> toya
<jacekowski> hmm, a zobacz czy mozesz jacekowski.org:25
<mlodycompany> hmm tzn telnetem polaczyc sie tak?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> a moment
<mlodycompany> nie laczy
<spoofy> toya nie blokuje takich rzeczy chyba. Widzę że kolega z okolic łodzi ;)
<mlodycompany> dokladnie z Lodzi
<spoofy> Eh.. ale coś tam było na www.moya.toya.net.pl o blokowaniu portów - zobacz
<spoofy> zaloguj się na eBoa
<spoofy> coś tam było
<spoofy> właśnie tam było coś z portami smtp i pop3
<mlodycompany> o kuzwa
<mlodycompany> spoofy, tos teraz misje dal
<spoofy> mlodycompany: user i pass ? :D
<mlodycompany> nie znam loginow
<mlodycompany> :D
<mlodycompany> no dokladnie
<mlodycompany> nigdy tam nie wchodzilem
<spoofy> mlodycompany: no ja teraz też sobie przypomniałem że nie mam :D trzeba od rana na infolinie zadzwonić do adminów o reset :P
<spoofy> mlodycompany: zewn. ip? nie pisałeś podania, hm? Jaki net? Modem cisco czy motorolla ?
<spoofy> mlodycompany: ale z tego co pamiętam to tam było właśnie blokowanie smtp i pop3 ;] myślę że to jest
<spoofy> Twój problem ;)
<mlodycompany> w8
<mlodycompany> swita mi
<mlodycompany> wchodzilem na ta stron
<mlodycompany> e
<mlodycompany> ze 3 lata temu
<mlodycompany> wlasnie po zew ip
<mlodycompany> :d
<mlodycompany> modem nie wiem, w innych pomieszczeniu obecnie do ktorego w tej chwili nie mam dostepu
<mlodycompany> hmm
<mlodycompany> ale wiesz co
<spoofy> mlodycompany: nom?
<mlodycompany> pamietam, ze jak kiedys sie krasnalem bawilem na windowsie to normalnie wysylalem maile z smpt
<mlodycompany> i dochodzily
<spoofy> mlodycompany: uwierz mi że coś tam pozmieniali przez ostatnie 3 lata.. coś tam jest o blokowaniu smtp i pop3
<spoofy> mlodycompany: może to nie jest rozwiązanie Twojego problemu - ale ostatecznie po dłuższym dochodzeniu stawiałbym na to
<mlodycompany> no ciekawe, chyba sie bede musial zdenerowac jesli to jest prawda
<spoofy> mlodycompany: ja bym na to stawiał ;)
<mlodycompany> spoofy, a Ty tez lodzkie?
<spoofy> mlodycompany: również łdz, również zewn. ip ;]
<mlodycompany> o jak fajnie
<mlodycompany> nie spodziewalem sie, ze spotkam tutaj miejscowego czlowieka
<spoofy> mlodycompany: no niewiem czy tak fajnie. czekam na typków co by mi zrobili bardziej symetryczne łącze - światłowód - nowa nitka loodmana będzie szła onok mnie ;]
<spoofy> obok*
<mlodycompany> 4web ma swiatlowody
<mlodycompany> na balutach na 100%
<spoofy> mlodycompany: ja bym chciał na retkini.. redsat wprost od loodmana..
<jacekowski> uzywaj 587
<mlodycompany> spoofy, na retkini to ja sie nie wyznaje :d
<spoofy> mlodycompany: oj chodzi o neta :P
<spoofy> kurde aż sam jutro musze zadzwonić do łbów z toyi..
<jacekowski> jutro sobota
<spoofy> no i?
<mlodycompany> techniczny tylko jutro chyba dziala
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: sprawdz to telnet jacekowski.org:25 jeszcze raz
<mlodycompany> Trying 178.33.236.141...
<mlodycompany> i stoi
<jacekowski> no to masz zablokowane
<spoofy> mlodycompany: mam pomysł.. jakie masz ip?
<jacekowski> a zobacz 587
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org 587
<mlodycompany> 85.89.169.11
<spoofy> mlodycompany: w8..
<jacekowski> sprawdz port 587 zamiast 25
<mlodycompany> Trying 178.33.236.141...
<mlodycompany> Trying 2001:41d0:2:1151::2...
<mlodycompany> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable
<mlodycompany> no ale czekajcie
<mlodycompany> nie moge miec zablokowanego smpt
<mlodycompany> bo takty thunderbird by mi nie dzialal
<mlodycompany> dobrze mi sie wydaje?
<spoofy> jacekowski: ja mogę się spokojnie z Twoim połączyć..
<mlodycompany> spoofy, jakie isp masz?
<ftpd> mlodycompany: No przecież Ci nie działa, mówiłeś sam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<mlodycompany> aa no ta
<mlodycompany> inaczej
<mlodycompany> bo w thunderbirdzie mam tez poczte z o2 skonfigurowana
<jacekowski> yeah
<mlodycompany> i ona tez sie laczy z smpt
<jacekowski> popsuty perl w quantallu
<mlodycompany> i sie laczy
<mlodycompany> normalnie maile wysyla
<ftpd> mlodycompany: A na jaki port?
<mlodycompany> tez chyba na 25
<ftpd> Chyba to wygram w totka.
<ftpd> Konkrety, a nie chyba ;-)
<mlodycompany> 25
<foreste> jaki denkonfort jak przegryzie usta ;/
<ftpd> No to może masz to wpuszczone.
<ftpd> Konkretnie to, poczta.o2.pl
<ftpd> I jakieś takie inne 'popularne'.
<ftpd> jacekowski.pl nie jest 'popularny', zatem ma dużą szansę być cięty.
<mlodycompany> a nieeeeee
<foreste>  na gmail mu nie pojdzie tak
<ftpd> Tyle, że to jest zwykłe gdybanie. Spytaj swojego ISP.
<mlodycompany> 587
<ftpd> mlodycompany: A jacekowski.pl na 587 Ci klika?
<jacekowski> ftpd: jacekowski.org
<ftpd> Sorry, .org
<spoofy> ja się spokojnie łączę z jacekowski ;]
<mlodycompany> nie
<spoofy>  Jakie porty są blokowane w sieci TOYAnet?
<spoofy> Ze względów bezpieczeństwa jedynymi blokowanymi portami w sieci TOYAnet są*:
<ftpd> Ja też.
<spoofy> 11768/tcp, 15118/tcp, 135/tcp, 137/tcp. 138/tcp, 139/tcp , 445/tcp i udp. Oczywiście możecie Państwo skontaktować się z Działem Pomocy TOYAnet i wystąpić o odblokowanie portów.
<jacekowski> i jak smiesz takie rzeczy mowic
<spoofy> * Nie dotyczy osób z publicznymi adresami IP.
<ftpd> mlodycompany: A nie masz po swojej stronie nigdzie firewalla?
<spoofy> ale na bank coś tam było w panelu eboa
<mlodycompany> czyli ja mam wszystkie odblokowane
<mlodycompany> mam ufw zainstalowane
<mlodycompany> ale odblokowalem 25
<spoofy> ufw status verbose ?
<ftpd> Ale teraz rozmawiamy o 587...
<jacekowski> wylacz ufw
<ftpd> ;-)
<mlodycompany> jeszcze wezme 587 i sprobuje
<ftpd> Wyłącz toto.
<ftpd> I wtedy testuj.
<spoofy> ufw disable i iptables ;]
<spoofy> mlodycompany: rozumiem że łubuntu? Jakie ?
<mlodycompany> Do                         CzynnoϾ    Z
<mlodycompany> --                         --------    -
<mlodycompany> 6892                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 22                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 21                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 53                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 80                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 8080                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 137,138/udp (Samba)        ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 139,445/tcp (Samba)        ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<ftpd> Duuuuuuuude.
<ftpd> Ale nie tak.
<ftpd> wklej.org
<ftpd> pastebin.com
<mlodycompany> 3306                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 8067                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 25                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<mlodycompany> 110                        ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<spoofy> ufw allow 25..
<ftpd> te sprawy
<mlodycompany> ;d
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: glupi?
<spoofy> ufw disable..
<mlodycompany> jacekowski, nie zaprzecze
<jacekowski> wylacz to ufw i nie wlaczaj nigdy wiecej
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Zasada podstawowa: jeśli badasz COKOLWIEK pod kątem połączenia sieciowego bądź PEWIEN, że rozumiesz swój firewall albo go wyłącz.
<spoofy> ufw to zuo
<ftpd> To w ogóle działa stanowo?
<ftpd> Bo może Twoje pakiety wypuszcza, ale już zwrotne tnie :P
<mlodycompany> 587 blokowane przez ufw
<ftpd> Wyłącz.
<ftpd> To.
<ftpd> Cholerne.
<ftpd> ufw.
<ftpd> Jak.
<ftpd> Ci.
<ftpd> Wszyscy.
<ftpd> Radzą.
<mlodycompany> :D
<spoofy> :D
<ftpd> Na czas testów, przynajmniej.
<mlodycompany> ftpd, spokojnie
<ftpd> Potem se rób co chcesz.
<ftpd> Ależ ja jestem szalenie spokojny... jeszcze. Fajki mi zeszły, za pół godziny będzie gnój.
<jacekowski> ftpd: spacja zamiast entera
<ftpd> ;-)
<mlodycompany> wiesz co, przez 3 dni mialem ataki z 30 ipkow wiec wole miec wlaczone
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: jakie ataki
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: wylacz
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ze spacjami już próbowałem, nie pomogło.
<mlodycompany> na ssh
<ftpd> :P
<spoofy> mlodycompany: fail2ban
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: to jest bot
<spoofy> mlodycompany: denyhosts
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: glupi bot
<mlodycompany> denyhosts mam
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: o ile nie masz hasla typu dupa to ci gowno zrobi
<mlodycompany> wczoraj postawilem
<jacekowski> wylacz to ufw
<mlodycompany> no wlasnie takie mialem
<mlodycompany> :D
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Ojej, to straszne. Jak wyłączysz na 10 minut, nie umrzesz, to raz. Dwa, jeszcze trzeba hasło złamać.
<mlodycompany> znaczy podobne
<spoofy> mlodycompany: /etc/ssh/sshd_config > port <inny niż 22>
<ftpd> >
<jacekowski> spoofy: niewygodne
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> O matko.
<mlodycompany> mlody jestem, glupi, niedoswiadczony ;d
<mlodycompany> czlowiek uczy sie na bledach
<spoofy> jacekowski: nie powiem że jeszcze vpn min. do łączenia się do ssh..
<jacekowski> zrob rm -rf /
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Wyłącz ufw. Przynajmniej dopóki prosisz nas o pomoc. Skoro mamy Ci pomagać, słuchaj nas. Potem sobie włączysz.
<spoofy> tiger, bastille, iptables, snort, pax, fail2ban, denyhosts, apparmor/selinux, vpn i można jakoś powoli wychylać swój łepek na świat..
<ftpd> To jest jakiś wrapper na iptables, to ufw?
<jacekowski> ftpd: ta
<ftpd> Nigdy nie rozumiałem iptables. Znaczy tak, rozumiem, umem sklikać, takie tam. Ale ipfw ma fajniejszą składnię :P
<ftpd> ipfw add 10 allow ip from me to any keep-state
<qermit> fw w windows ma fajniejszą
<ftpd> ipfw add 20 deny ip from any to any
<ftpd> Najlepszy firewall na desktop <3
<mlodycompany> dobra, wylaczone
<jacekowski> ftpd: obadaj sobie skladnie tc
<spoofy> ufw jest całkiem spoko jak się w niego wejdzie głębiej..
<jacekowski> spoofy: nie jest
<mlodycompany> wiec tak
<mlodycompany> 587 sie laczy
<mlodycompany> 25 nie
<ftpd> spoofy: Jak można wejść głębiej w skrypt, który tylko parse'uje polecenia i przekazuje je dalej?
<ftpd> Świetnie. To masz cięty 25 port, 587 nie.
<spoofy> ftpd: ale ten ufw status verbose... :D
<ftpd> Dlatego Ci działa thunderbird.
<ftpd> spoofy: iptables -L?
<spoofy> ftpd: i tak potem się pisze skrypciora z iptables
<mlodycompany> ja juz sie w tym wszystkim poglubilem panowie
<ftpd> ;-)
<spoofy> mlodycompany: ufw disabled ?
<ftpd> Ale ilu nowych rzeczy się nauczyłeś!
<mlodycompany> tia :d
<ftpd> Dobra, to jaki jest właściwie problem?
<mlodycompany> w8
<spoofy> mlodycompany: iptables panie iptables ;]
<ftpd> pop3 Ci klika z klienta, ale telnetem już nie, tak?
<qermit> ftpd: a co sądzisz o firewallu cisco?
<mlodycompany> wiec tak, wysylanie maila przez thundera do domeny dziala a poza domene nie
<ftpd> qermit: ASA, moduł do 6500, czy co?
<spoofy> mlodycompany: łatwiej by ci było gdzieś shella postawić ..
<ftpd> qermit: ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: a to one maja inna skladnie?
<ftpd> mlodycompany: To proste przecież. Twój postfix łączy się na 25 port, nie?
<qermit> myslalem ze wszystkie mają tak samo zwaloną
<ftpd> mlodycompany: A 25 port masz cięty, pac pac.
<mlodycompany> czyli zmienic go na 587 tak?
<mlodycompany> dobrze rozumiem?
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Rozwiązanie: Dzień dobry Panu, nazywam się Jan Kowalski, mój numer klienta to 20304050, chciałbym zapytać o możliwość odblokowania ruchu wychodzącego po 25 porcie.
<ftpd> Wyżej dupy nie podskoczysz.
<ftpd> Jak Cię tną, to Cię tną.
<mlodycompany> czyli musze sie skontaktowac z lobuzami z toyi
<ftpd> Jak chcesz zmusić postfixa do wysyłania na 587?
<spoofy> mlodycompany: o reset passów do eboa..
<ftpd> Musiałbys TLS klikać, te sprawy...
<qermit> `g exim tls relay
<Przekliniak> qermit: Exim Specification - 38. Encrypted SMTP connections using TLS/SSL: <http://www.exim.org/exim-html-3.20/doc/html/spec_38.html>
<ftpd> Prościej będzie, jak Ci odblokują.
<ftpd> Znaczy - prościej dla Ciebie.
<mlodycompany> no rozumiem
<ftpd> (I dla nas... :P)
<mlodycompany> :D
<mlodycompany> to tez rozumiem
<qermit> dajcie mi kabel vga
<ftpd> qermit: Wpadaj.
<ftpd> Mam w szufladzie jakieś.
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Znaczy wiesz. To nie jest rocket science niby, ale trochę się musisz jeszcze obeznać/podszkolić w temacie, żebyś to zrobił.
<mlodycompany> no wiem wiem
<mlodycompany> nie mowie ze nie
<spoofy> mlodycompany: zacznij od czystego debiana ? tam nie masz network managerów, ufwów etc.
<ftpd> Bez urazy. Nie mówię, że jesteś retardem, czy coś. W żadnym wypadku. Po prostu to 'level wyżej'.
<mlodycompany> wiem!
<mlodycompany> ja powiem tak
<mlodycompany> dopiero sie szkole w zawodzie
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Albo masz jeszcze jedno wyjście.
<mlodycompany> w spec. administracji serwerami
<qermit> ftpd: ja mam same dvi i hdmi
<mlodycompany> i stwierdzilem ze w domu sobie postawie takowy w celach edukacyjnych
<qermit> nie myslalem ze jeszcze tego zlomu bede potrzebowal
<ftpd> mlodycompany: Możesz stwierdzić, że skoro działa na XP, to my figę wiemy i jesteśmy debilami. Tak zwane 'Tamuzin style'.
<mlodycompany> i instaluje sobie wszystko po kolei
<ftpd> ;-)
<spoofy> qermit: a przejściówka od jakieś nvidi w pudełeczku vga > dvi ?
<qermit> o
<qermit> yo jest mysl
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-26
<mlodycompany> :d
<ftpd> qermit: Ach, nie skończyliśmy o Cisco. Myślałem, że pytasz o urządzenia, a nie o samą składnię.
<ftpd> qermit: Nie znam jej za dobrze, jak bardzo potrzebuję, to klikam w GUI. ASDM daje radę.
<spoofy> mlodycompany: dzielnica ? Gdzie mieszkasz ? :]
<qermit> spoofy: hiuston, jest problem, przejsciowki sa żeńskie
<qermit> spoofy: a kabelki maja tylko meskie koncowki
<ftpd> No ale, ja jestem sys-, a nie netadmin. Także jak chcę czary na firewallach, zakładam ticket sieciowcom albo drę ryja 'ej, florek, masz chwilę? bo mi trzeba...'.
<qermit> czyli zwalona skladnia
<spoofy> qermit: damn it .. też mam z 3 kable vga różnych długości jak coś :P
<mlodycompany> spoofy, baluty
<spoofy> mlodycompany: wypatruj konferencji na polibudzie i spotkań linux userół
<spoofy> userów*
<ftpd> Tak to moja wiedza o cisco kończy się na conf t, int Gi1/0/4, description moj-super-serwer, switchport access vlan 666, no shut, exit, exit, wr, exit
<mlodycompany> o a bedzie jakies?
<ftpd> Bo więcej nie potrzebuję.
<qermit> spoofy: wezme ten 10metrowy ktory ostatnio wyjmowalem ze sciany zeby wlozyc hdmi
<ftpd> No, jeszcze show int desc, show mac address-table, show int status, show run, show vlan brief.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> ftpd: to dupa z ciebie
<spoofy> mlodycompany: ostatnio to mi nic nie wiadomo.. więszkość freaków siedzi na innym ircu
<jacekowski> ftpd: powinienes umiec na tyle zeby popsuc z zamknietymi oczami
<spoofy> qermit: ja tam jeszcze z hdmi nie korzystajet ;]
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie mogę tak :( Ilekroć próbuję się nie skupić, zamiast 'no shut' piszę 'no shit'.
<ftpd> qermit: Składnia na cisco nie jest zwalona. Tylko maski się dziwacznie podaje w ACL-kach.
<ftpd> Typu 10.193.2.0 0.0.0.64
<ftpd> (cyferki z czapy)
<spoofy> kochane cisco <3..
<ftpd> W cisco należy pamiętać o BARDZO WAŻNEJ RZECZY.
<qermit> zapisac konfiguracje na serwer tftp
<ftpd> Żeby zmiany działały po reboocie, trzeba koniecznie włączyć routing. Robimy to komendą "wr".
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> wr to skrót od 'włącz routing'.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> qermit: A do tego to rancid.
<qermit> a wlasnie, moze ktos chce kupic 10m VGA
<qermit> dobrej jakosci
<spoofy> qermit: nie śnieży ? przydałby się.. jeden mam 10m vga właśnie teraz podłączony a tam na serwerku troszku kabelków jest i dobrej izolacji ni ma i mi śnieży..
<qermit> spoofy: nie zauwazylem nigdy
<qermit> jak by co to kabel hama z ferrytem na jednym koncu
<spoofy> qermit: nom to może się pokuszę ;] ostatnio szukałem takich na allegro
<spoofy> qermit: mój teoretycznie też z ferrytem ale jakiś taki za cieńki jak na 10m ..
<qermit> wlasnie go podłączyłem i nic nie śnieży
<spoofy> Hmm.. to na ile taki kabelek wyceniasz? ;]
<spoofy> i czy gruby on jest? Tam sporo kabli jest i ten mój może śnieżyć bo sporo kabli idzie przez dość małą dziurę
<qermit> spoofy: mogę wziąć sufmiarkę
<qermit> ale on ma prawie jeden cm średnicy tak na oko
<ftpd> su-co?
<spoofy> no to git
<qermit> suwmiarkę
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Grammar Nazi czuwa.
<qermit> `calc 35 eur in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 35 PLN EUR
<qermit> co za dziwka
<ftpd> hehehehe
<qermit> nie wieżę że dałem za kabel więcej niż 100zł
<qermit> pewnie to wina wyższego kursu :)
<spoofy> qermit: ty no nie strasz mnie...
<qermit> http://4mm.redcart.pl/p/50/766706/kabel-do-monitora-15pin-15pin-10m-hq-kable-i-przejsciowki-akcesoria-laptop-pc-komputery.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dx4ol3l> (at 4mm.redcart.pl)
<qermit> spoofy: skontjesteś?
<spoofy> hq jak hq.. byleby nie śnieżył
<spoofy> qermit: łdz ;]
<spoofy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_yaPof1Vs&feature=relmfu
<spoofy> gnome-shella wyrzuciłem po 5 minutach.. boję się unity.. lxde i xfce nie pasują mi, cinammon to gnome-shell light.. mate jest za bardzo zbugowany..
<spoofy> fluxbox jest najlepszy..
<ftpd> 02:41:12 |      spoofy   | fluxbox jest najlepszy..
<ftpd> spoofy++
<ftpd> Ja jeszcze kiedyś miałem samego beryla.
<spoofy> ftpd: o właśnie to jest to czego szukam ;]
<ftpd> I wszystko na skrótach klawiszowych. Potem jakis pasek wziąłem.
<ftpd> Ale w sensie, że co?
<spoofy> że compiza samego jako menadżer okienek i nic więcej ;]
<ftpd> No to w czym problem?
<ftpd> exec compiz, czy jak się tam binarka nazywa do .xinitrc/.xsession
<ftpd> I jechane.
<spoofy> nie chce mi się teraz grzebąć.. mam do zflashowania maemo na n900, domknięcie serwera i muszę iść zrobić obiad ..
<ftpd> Tylko pamiętaj, żebyś miał w nim jak odpalić terminal, z którego odpalisz tool do zarządzania, z którego porobisz sobie resztę skrótow.
<ftpd> ;-)
<spoofy> ftpd: widziałem gdzieś ładnego tutka ;] myślę że pójdę w tą stronę ;]
<spoofy> tak btw. ktoś korzysta z midori ?
<ftpd> No i jednak jakiś pasek Ci się przyda.
<ftpd> Żeby chociaż traya mieć.
<spoofy> ftpd: no a polecasz coś?
<ftpd> Oj proszę Cię, miałem linuksa na desktopie ostatnio w 2007.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Myślisz, że ja pamiętam?
<spoofy> ftpd: $hidows user ? no way...
<spoofy> umrzyj..
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % uname -a
<ftpd> Darwin tuonela.home 11.4.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.4.0: Mon Apr  9 19:32:15 PDT 2012; root:xnu-1699.26.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<ftpd> Sryndows.
<spoofy> mac ;]
<ftpd> A nie, oszukałem Cię.
<ftpd> W 2008 jeszcze w pracy miałem linuksa.
<spoofy> Darwin? hmm... no way że masz darwina
<ftpd> Minta community edition z fluxboxem.
<ftpd> No Maka mam.
<ftpd> Darwina bez Aqua to tak średnio.
<spoofy> obecnie LMDE (typowy debian) z mate'm od minta
<spoofy> pamiętam freaków co próbowali bsd + aqua
<ftpd> Chociaż, kiedyś prawie miesiąc jechałem na QXN-ie.
<ftpd> Tfu.
<ftpd> QNX.
<qermit> o fak
<ftpd> No, było grubo.
<qermit> przeciezz tego nie da sie uzywac bez 8 rdzeni
<ftpd> Nawet go nauczyłem pl znaczków i filmy katowałem. Tylko płyt nie chciał wypalać.
<qermit> ftpd: ale pewnie quake dzialal
<ftpd> A po co mu 8 rdzeni?
<qermit> no jak to po co
<qermit> 1 dla usera, jeden do obslugi ekranu
<spoofy> eh.. szkoda że w lapku spaliłem chipset intela po podkręceniu.. chciałem żeby szybciej liczył..
<spoofy> teraz mam blaszaka ;/
<qermit> jeden na dysk
<ftpd> Na RTOS-owym systemie do embedded to tak nie widzę sensu.
<spoofy> ale jak tylko think pada kupie to arch i tyle
<qermit> jeden na naped
<qermit> jeden na ...
<qermit> i tak dalej i tak dalej
<ftpd> My mówimy o tym samym systemie?
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: pewnie tak
<ftpd> chciałem też spróbować na desktopie Plan9 kiedyś, ale poległem.
<qermit> miales slaby plan
<qermit> ja pamietam BeOSa
<spoofy> ftpd: qermit plan9 BeOS.. eh.. ;]
<spoofy> zaraz się rozpłaczę na myśl o sunie i sparcach
<qermit> sun smierdzial
<spoofy> ale bsd na sparcach.. eh
<qermit> bsd smiedzi nadal
<spoofy> nazwijcie mnie ultranerdem ale podniecają mnie takie rzeczy :D
<ftpd> Nie miałem Szparki, raz postawiłem na pececie sunos-a, tę chyba pierwszą edycję, co umiała i386.
<ftpd> A nie.
<spoofy> udziwnienia, wydziwy.. eh.. a teraz tak naprawdę mamy tylko .deb ... rh nawet umiera
<ftpd> Byłem wtedy w liceum.
<ftpd> Czyli między 2002 a 2006...
<ftpd> To wychodzi, że 5.9 albo 5.10 solka.
<spoofy> www.slackware.com ;] nawet oni mają problem z utrzymaniem hostingu :P
<ftpd> Nie, źle.
<ftpd> Jestem debilem, byłem w liceum w 1998-2002.
<ftpd> 2002-2005/6 to studia.
<qermit> ftpd: jesteś tak stary że masz demencję starczą
<qermit> albo to ten denaturat
<ftpd> Nie, kryzys wieku średniego.
<ftpd> qermit: Ale przynajmniej nie mam bachora!
<ftpd> Hmm.
<ftpd> Teges.
<ftpd> Ekhm.
<qermit> ja też nie mam
<qermit> dopiero bocian go wiezie
<ftpd> Taka Jedna, poznałem na Polconie 2011. I we wrześniu niby 'zaszła'. Czy tam w październiku.
<qermit> i?
<ftpd> Dopiero w grudniu 'poroniła' (do dziś nie ma odwagi się przyznać, że to była ściema, żebym wziął dla niej kredyt).
<qermit> uuuu
<spoofy> no comment..
<qermit> głupie laski są głupie
<ftpd> Ale co ja przeżyłem przez te kilka miesięcy, to szkoda gadać. Budziłem się rano z myślą '<brzydkie słowo> jego <brzydkie słowo> <brzydkie słowo>, będę miał bachor :('.
<qermit> ftpd: ale ja sie ciesze z tego że będę miał dziecko
<ftpd> Nie dość, że bardzo nie znoszę dzieci, to jeszcze nie wyobrażam sobie życia z takim bagażem.
<spoofy> dokładnie ja też już bym chciał mieć ;] ale powiedziałem sobie że przed 30stką to nie ma bata :P
<spoofy> ftpd: zmieniłbyś zdanie jakbyś zobaczył swojego syna np. ;)
<qermit> spoofy: to weź setke i do dziela
<ftpd> Nie ma opcji 'dziś w sumie posiedzę pół godziny dłużej w robocie, a potem pojadę do miasta. wrócę o 3:00, obejrzę serial, przekimam 3-4 godziny i do roboty'.
<ftpd> Nie ma opcji 'mam to gdzieś, jadę na weekend do Koluszek, bo dawno tam nie byłem'.
<ftpd> Za bardzo musiałbym zmienić swoje życie. Zabić swoją wolność.
<qermit> ftpd: mnie w czwartek aśka obudziła jak spałem w wannie o 7 nad ranem (wróciłęm o 5)
<ftpd> No ale jeszcze masz dzieciaka w fazie 'Loading...'.
<qermit> i co z tego
<ftpd> Jak będzie 'play now', nie będzie tak różowo.
<ftpd> No chyba, że będziesz miał na to <brzydkie słowo>.
<ftpd> Ale nie sądzę.
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: na szczęście jestem w komfortowej sytuacji i na razie nie musze zbierać na mieszkanie
<ftpd> No, kwestia siana to w ogóle osobna bajka.
<ftpd> Ja wszystko przewalam na zbytki i zwykle po 20. każdego miesiąca mam już gnój :P A tak musiałbym nie dość, że ograniczyć bardzo mocno fanaberie, to jeszcze nie byłoby opcji 'wydam i się zobaczy', bo ja wytrzymam dzień bez obiadu, ale bachor niekoniecznie.
<ftpd> Także tego.
<ftpd> Same minusy, taka opcja.
<ftpd> Nie chcę być stateczny, uporządkowany i rozsądny, daj Pan spokój.
<qermit> no ja nie mam czasu faktycznie
<qermit> ale to dlatego glownie ze co chwila jakies urodziny/imieniny/swieta w rodzinie
<qermit> no i jeszcze bawie sie w uczelnie
<ftpd> Ja w konwenty.
<qermit> no ale w niedziele jadę na konferencję
<ftpd> Ja chciałem na warsztaty konwentorobów.
<qermit> tydzien w lesie i przy grillu
<ftpd> Ale nie wyszło, bo mi się tygodnie pomyliły :P
<ftpd> Dobra, to ja sobie southparka na dobranoc i dobranoc.
<ftpd> Dobranoc!
<qermit> o/
<spoofy> ftpd: Dobranoc ;)
<spoofy> Eh ja ide sobie obiad robić ..
<foreste> o zapytam
<qermit> spoofy: to czcesz ten kabelek?
<foreste> czy waszych miastach jest taki przepis gospodorowania przetrzennego co nakazuje stawiac kojce dla psa od granicy 4 metry ?
<qermit> nie mam psa
<foreste> bo kutwa umnie jest O_o
<qermit> foreste: a ile krów możesz posiadać?
<foreste> tego nie wiem
<foreste> zresta ja miata anie wiochy ;x
<foreste> miasta
<qermit> no w miastach sa takie ograniczenia
<qermit> niektorych
 * spoofy wzdycha
<qermit> ?
<spoofy> qermit: 100% odp dam Ci za 24 h jak coś
<spoofy> ale myślę że jak najbardziej chociaż w dobie domniemanego kryzysu ekonomicznego będzie to w dużej mierze zależne od zaproponowanej przez Ciebie ceny owego kabla ;]
<spoofy> motyla noga... 4-ta rano ja obiad jem ..
<qermit> spoofy: wziąłem sufmiarkę
<qermit> kabelek ma 9,1mm
<spoofy> ile ma ?
<spoofy> kk
<qermit> średn icy
<spoofy> zmierzę ile ma mój
<spoofy> ale to jakiś taki lepsiejszy jest z dobrymi filtrami i izolacją? tzn wiem że ferryt ma ale tak pytam wiesz
<spoofy> tam troche kabli jest i obawiam sie ze przez to ten sygnal tracił
<spoofy> traci* (nadal)
<qermit> może tak być
<qermit> spoofy: dlaczego nie wolisz kabelka hdmi?
<spoofy> ..to do serwerka co ledwo obsługuje 1024x768 i monitorka 15stki...
<spoofy> tam ma na fluxboxie chodzić midori
<spoofy> z dwiema, trzema kartami
<qermit> a to chyba ze tak
<gjm> re
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> meow
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> mlodycompany: nie wklejaj tyle na kanał
<mlodycompany> gjm, raz wkleilem, przepraszam :D
<mlodycompany> wiec sie nie powtorzy
<ju-rek> kur.. nie piszcie tak szybko bo nie nadążam czytać
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Skrzyp> ju-rek: to teraz piszę wolno, bo u Ciebie do dupy z czytaniem
<bastetmilo> cześć
<tajwanuser> ;>
<bastetmilo> qermit: hej - mam takie pytanie
<ju-rek> jak się nie doprosisz to nikt ryja nie otworzy :D
<tajwanuser> porozmawiajmy wiec
<bastetmilo> qermit: czy będzie to problem jak data zlotu przesunie sie jeden dzien? Nie piatek sobota tylko sobota niedziela?
<ju-rek> ooooo
<ju-rek> jaki zlot?
<bastetmilo> odpada wtedy branie urlopu na piatek
<ju-rek> gdzie za ile po co i dlaczego tak mało w odki?
<bastetmilo> patrz link w temacie
<gjm> :>
<ju-rek> o w lipcu
<Skrzyp> gdzie?
<ju-rek> i będzie parę osob z którymi bym się zobaczył
<ju-rek> tylko daleko jakoś odemnie
<ju-rek> a gdzie kima?
<ju-rek> na dworcu?
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> pewnie tak
<ju-rek> ja mam chyba ciotkę we wrocku i siostrę cioteczną
<bastetmilo> ju-rek: gdzie sobie zoragnizujesz spanie tam bedziesz spał.
<ju-rek> niezła lufa
<Skrzyp> eh
<Skrzyp> zrobilibyście w Krakowie, a nie na takich zadupiach
<ju-rek> bastetmilo: to wstępnie wpisz tam mnie
<Skrzyp> przynajmniej wtedy każdy (poza Szzecinem) ma blisko
<ju-rek> no a ty masz pod domem :D
<Skrzyp> a, ze Szczecina to mają wszędzie daleko :P
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: cóż stoi na przeszkodzie żebyś sam to zorganizował?
<bastetmilo> Chcesz mieć w Krakowie to rob.
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to chodzi o kasę.
<ju-rek> a właśnie jakie koszta?
<Skrzyp> na wszystko trza piniudzorów
<bastetmilo> ju-rek: koszta czego?
<ju-rek> no cos tam trzeba placić?
<ju-rek> czy tylko się spotykamy i ognia?
<bastetmilo> ju-rek: no... za piwo płacisz sam, za wstęp do miejsc ktore odwiedzimy też płacisz sam.
<ju-rek> to spoko
<ju-rek> a godzina jakaś jest już
<ju-rek> bo z olsztyna to trochę daleko
<Skrzyp> "trochę"
<bastetmilo> na razie sprawdzam czy mozemy przesunac wszystko o jeden dzien do przodu.
<ju-rek> aha
<ju-rek> bo planujesz dwa dni?
<bastetmilo> tak
<ju-rek> bastetmilo: ty nie jesteś taką dobrą funfelą Kifki?
<ju-rek> cos mi świta
<bastetmilo> ju-rek: tak, jestem.
<Skrzyp> ;p
<ju-rek> to zajeb.... sam z chęcią bym się spotkal z Kifką
<ju-rek> ziomalka z Białego :D
<bastetmilo> ju-rek: no to przyjeżdząj
<bastetmilo> :)
<ju-rek> wstępnie mówię jestem zainteresowany
<bastetmilo> oki doki
<ju-rek> hehehheee
<ju-rek> jeszcze jakby tak presa i Stirlitz'a namówić
<ju-rek> ale była by jazda :D
<gjm> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> gjm: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 23 weeks, 0 days, 8 hours, 2 minutes, and 6 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> do "zobaczenia" o/
<gjm> no nie wiem
<ju-rek> łał
<ju-rek> aż tak źle?
<gjm> no prawie pół roku, wiedz że coś się dzieje
<ju-rek> a press tu bywa?
<gjm> nie stwierdziłem
<ju-rek> pewnikiem na facetos tam pręzej ich znajdzie
<gjm> `seen pressenter
<Przekliniak> gjm: pressenter was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 17 weeks, 6 days, 15 hours, 24 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <pressenter> jacekowski: Prędzej Stirlitz_ będzie miał, ja nie mam.
<ju-rek> no ok może ich znajdę
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<Skrzyp> http://db.tt/x53pyz5a
 * Skrzyp se zrobił takie o
<gjm> fu
<Skrzyp> gjm: mój stary zachwycony
<dweller> kucyki
<dweller> kucyki jednoznacznie kojarzą mi się z panami z wąsem i garścią cukierków w samochodzie
<dweller> do tego nie masz nawet okrągłej liczby ramu
<dweller> czy tam ilości
<ChaosEngine> Skrzyp: łe jezu, jaki łindołs ;-P
<Skrzyp> ChaosEngine: jaki tam łindołs :P
<Skrzyp> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tquuvddwe6zfscy/fDhuzTPkUV
<Skrzyp> dweller: rzygaj tęczą ↑
<panx> siema
<gjm> sieniema
<panx> Linux localhost 2.6.35.7 #0 PREEMPT Fri Dec 30 15:41:42 CST 2011 armv7l    ^.^
<panx> uruchomiłem lighttpd , php 5.3.8 i proftpd na andku... lolz :D
<gjm> haker
<panx> na :80 wystartować nie chciał, na :8080 ruszyło , to samo ftp, na :21 nie ruszyło na :2121 ruszyło dziwna sprawa
<panx> MySQL pokazuje środkowy palec... ale po co andka tak mocno katować sqlem :D
<gjm> hm... może dlatego że żeby odpalić coś poniżej 1000 portu musisz odpalić to z root'a?
<panx> hmm
<panx> hmmmmm
<panx> ok walić, to ważne że działa ;D
<gjm> :f
<panx> ten mizerny tablet z diedro matylko 1Ghz proca i 512ramu drr2... to niema co go katować
<panx> biedro*
<panx> i to arm :p
<gjm> Opanuj pisownię albo nie wiem co z Tobą zrobię.
<panx> to nie ja... to moja zola :D
<panx> znaczy ręka... :)
<gjm> Ech
<panx> ;)
<lisu> re
<panx> http://spokogadzet.komputerswiat.pl/tablet-z-linuksem-od-kde-bardziej-niszowo-sie-juz-nie-da/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/clygnnm> (at spokogadzet.komputerswiat.pl)
<panx> KDE szybszy nic Canonical :D
<lisu> panx: dobre, tylko cena ;/
<panx> 1k pln
<panx> w przed sprzedaży
<ftpd> Mornink.
<panx> a Canonical ma więcej kasy i tableta od niego niema :P
<ftpd> "Niema" to może być Ania.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd
<panx> http://makeplaylive.com/ < całkiem niezła specyfikacja :) jak na cenę
<dweller> panx: bo canonical w telefony z androidem celuje
<panx> dweller, i coś cienko mu idzie ;]
<lisu> dweller: a niech celuje, ale jak nie będą mieć co najmniej tegry, 8mpixeli z dobrą optyką i ceną poniżej 2k to niech sie nawet nie wygłupia
<dweller> lisu: fyi, chodzi o ubuntu embedded jako aplikacja androida, a nie telefon
<ftpd> Właśnie, jak się to instaluje?
<ftpd> gjm: Cześć gjm.
<ftpd> gjm: Polecam backloga, Tamuzim poszalał.
<dweller> panx: zlecić produkcję tabletu i zainstalować na tym kompatybilnego linuksa umie każdy głupi
<dweller> problem jest potem to sprzedać
<dweller> bo się okazuje że to kupa jakaś a nie UI
<gjm> Już grepuję
<gjm> dobra, widzę że dostał +q
<ftpd> E tam, +q.
<ftpd> Najfajniejsze były jeko wtręty w rozmowę o pop3.
<gjm> Ciekawa lektura
<gjm> 23:04 < foreste> Tamuzin: tak
<gjm> Co do...?
<gjm> Już widzę, no cóż.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<ftpd> Ej ej.
<ftpd> Ile zajmuje świeża instalka 12.04?
<dweller> cos niewiele ponad 2GB
<sysek> :)
<m477> ;o
<lunatic_> Witam. Mam problem mogę liczyć na waszą pomoc, bo trudze się już cały dzień
<lunatic_> gdy chcem zainstalowac ubuntu 10.04 pojawia sie logo ubuntu (ładuje się) i pojawia się czarny ekran
<bastetmilo> chcę
<m477> super wsparcie
<foreste> czesc
<spoofy> o/  Dzieńdobry
<panx> spoofy, shalom
<spoofy> panx: konnichiwa :)
<panx> spoofy, oo synapay ny
<panx> spoofy, napisz w kanie ,a nie tak to i ja moge " konnichiwa " se napisać ;]
<spoofy> panx: złe kodowanie :P
<panx> spoofy, to się relognin i daj na UTF8
<spoofy> panx: .. nie chce mi się :D
<panx> leń
<panx> שלום
<spoofy> gargamel
<spoofy> wrr
<panx> ooo mnie się shalom udało napisać :D
<spoofy> panx: inna nacja ;]
<panx> spoofy, co inna nacja
<panx> ?
<spoofy> panx: shalom a konnichiwa ;]
<panx> właśnie, spoofy #ubuntu-jp jest tutaj :D
<spoofy> panx: boję się ża jak tam wejdę zobaczę krzaczki w kanie ;]
<panx> spoofy, ja bym bardziej bał się pisma Han :D
<panx> spoofy, słyszałem że zieje ogniem i wypala oczy.
<panx> spoofy,  a nawet rzuca klątwy
<spoofy> panx: wo boziu.. no way - nie wchodzę ;]
<panx> spoofy, chyba że trafisz na 6ściolatka/e który zna tylko kane to się dogadacie xD
<panx> kana ładnie wygląda - takie zawijaski
<panx> ale pismo chan pali po oczach :D
<spoofy> gdzieś wyczytałem że średnio wykształcony japoniec zna ok. 1000 znaków
<panx> spoofy, a japonczyk kończący studia 1945 :) - normalnie jak data :D
<panx> czyli japoniec po pedałówie zna ok 100 znaków lub max do 120
<spoofy> panx: ta a słyszałeś o tych 5-10 osobowych oddziałach co nadal walczyły na wyspach ? :D ostatnio z pół roku temu znaleźli gościa ok. 60-70 lat co nadal "walczył"
<panx> o japonie? :D
<spoofy> nie chciał wrócić do domu i chciał harakiri popełnić bo dla niego to hańba że nie zginął na polu bitwy w obronie ojczyzny
<spoofy> ta
<panx> ale powiedzieli mu że wojna się skończyła XX lat temu??? ciekawe jak zareagował
<spoofy> panx: też chciałbym przy tym być ;] ponoć jak zobaczył ekipe to chciał ich zaciukać > 70-80 letni gościu jakoś tak ..
<panx> aa słyszałem że chińczyk kończący podstawówkę zna 780zł ;] (tajwan)
<panx> zł ... znaków
<panx> lol ;D
<spoofy> ... no
<spoofy> ale chinole a japończycy to różnica.. jednych bym zaciukał a drugich wycałował ;]
<panx> a nasi nie potrafią nawet nauczyć poprawnie używać 30 znaków ...
<spoofy> dyslekcja dysmózgowie
<spoofy> dysleksja* omfg..
<panx> dysleksja to niema co się śmiać - takiej osobie literki się rozjeżdżają, często je gubi i to nie świadomie
<panx> a reszta to tłuki którzy zakryją się dysleksją
<panx> zakrywają*
<kretu> panx: nie kompromituj się ;-]
<spoofy> panx: tak ale ile osób z lenistwa nie chce się uczyć i zasłaniają to właśnie tym
<kretu> bo ci ktoś jeszcze dysklawiature wytknie
<panx> kretuuuu!
<spoofy> :D
<panx> spoofy, a ile to nauczycieli prowadzi tzw. gramatykę...
<panx> ja miałem gramatykę ostatnio w pierwszej klasie gimnazjum, potem tylko literatura, w większości rosyjska
<dKc> uzywal kto kiedys cyrylicy w mysql?
<panx> dKc, nie , ale chińskie znaki to BIG5 ;]
<spoofy> panx: lewak! bolszewików u nas wielu! long life of dmowski!
<panx> spoofy, lewak to to ten co ustalił taki zestaw lektur :)
<spoofy> panx: przecież to joke jest ;] debile to Ci co 11-stego listopada hailują pod pomnikiem dmowskiego i poniatowskiego od lewaków wyzywają.. niedouczona ciemnota
<panx> spoofy, po przeczytaniu informację że Roskolnikov, zabił Ivanovę.... i jej siostrę w streszczeniu spowodowały że nawet nie ruszyłem tyłka do biblioteki.
<panx> albo w innej książce gdzie biednych Litwinów wywożą w kibitkach .... a ja litwinów nie lubię bo to porypany naród
<bastetmilo> panx: nie musisz się dzielić z niami swoimi przemyśleniami na temat innych narodów.
<panx> albo książkę o żydach, gdzie wiozą zydówki do pieca, a nikt nie zaregował... nawet kibicowałem by dowieźli do końca
<bastetmilo> nami*
<panx> to nie przemyślenie, to prawda. Litwini to chory naród i basta ;]
<bastetmilo> panx: I tym bardziej takimi przemyśleniami.
<bastetmilo> Po prostu zamilcz, bo to jest niesmaczne.
<panx> A może???? Litwini - naród który wmawia polskim mniejszością że są  Litwinami, a nie polakami, tylko zatracili swoją tożsamość narodową , zabrania się polskich nazwisk , polskich nazw gdzie polacy stanowią +90%, polskojęzyczne instytucje i zakazuje się używania publicznie języka polskiego. <- to wg. ciebie jest smaczne?
<spoofy> panx: wiesz co ? Ja się nie czuję polakiem, europejczykiem kimkolwiek.. jestem sobie ;] Ten naród jest śmieszny i jedni za po drudzy za pisem .. wali mnie to - mieszkam na ziemi więc jestem ziemianinem
<kretu> panx: skoro są obywatelami Litwy to powinni się dostoswać
<kretu> szanować język urzędowy, prawo etc.
<spoofy> panx: a polityka i poglądy polityczne.. polityka to <cenzura> jest i była zawsze
<bastetmilo> panx: Obrońco języka polskiego i polskości naucz się pisać po polsku, bo na razie tylko się kompromitujesz.
<panx> kretu, a dlaczego obywatele polscy - niemcy , rosjanie, ujkraice, białorusini inni  się nie dostosowywują
<kretu> panx: dostosowują się
<panx> bastetmilo, pisze po polsku
<kretu> w urzędach posługują się językiem polskim
<bastetmilo> panx: poprawnie.
<panx> kretu, od następnego roku zostało to zniesione... tzn... nie obowiązkowe
<panx> bastetmilo, poprawność to może być polityczna, skoro zrozumiałaś, to znaczy że  mowa pisana jest wystarczająca byś zrozumiała.
<spoofy> panx: jak chcesz w ten sposób myśleć to znaczy że mieścisz się w normach typowego narodowca. Ciekawe tylko że ci sami narodowcy nie chcą żadnych nacji u nas w kraju a walczą o mniejszość w innym..
<bastetmilo> panx: powtórzę - obrońco języka polskiego naucz się pisać poprawnie wtym języku.
<bastetmilo> w tym*
<kretu> popieram
<panx> spoofy, ja chciałbym zrobić porządek głownie z żydami ( nie Izraelitami) i Chińczykami i czarnymi - kompletnie nie szanują naszej kultury i naszych praw.
<panx> bastetmilo, słotka idiotko, w ostatniej wiadomości błędów było ZERO
<BlessJah> hitler też chciał zrobić porządek z żydami
<bastetmilo> panx: weź chłopie zamilcz i wyjdź.
<panx> BlessJah, sam był żydem , zwalczających żydów , i finansowany przez żydów
<spoofy> panx: to nie jest kanał do rozmów politycznych.. jesteś na #ubuntu więc mniemam że jakieś pojęcie odnośnie linucha masz więc po co tego typu rozmowy, hm?
<BlessJah> troll
<kretu> żydów w Polsce już nie ma
<BlessJah> sprawdzałem tylko
<kretu> czarni i chińczycy się dostosowują
<kretu> problemem są raczej arabowi
<kretu> e
<kretu> możesz na nich skupić swój nacjonalizm
<bastetmilo> kretu: nie podpuszczaj już go.
<spoofy> Boże ja moge być największym żydem do tego czarnym ze skośnymi oczami, masonem, bolszewikiem i co ?
<panx> kretu, zapraszam w region Rybnicki, to zobaczysz jak się chińczycy dostosywują
<BlessJah> zabrać politykę, nacjonalizmy i inne takie stąd
<bastetmilo> może jakiś op by się zainteresował?
<bastetmilo> gjm: hallo
<BlessJah> ja już nie wiem, gjm zrezygnował, czy nie zrezygnował?
<kretu> zależy od fazy księżyca
<panx> ;f
<panx> widzieliście nowego taba od KDE?
<spoofy> panx: przeproś i nie rozmawiaj nt. poglądów politycznych więcej.
<kretu> do kątai na grochu klęczeć!
<panx> spoofy,echo ' Nie będę wieciej gavrit nna temataju Politiiki, spasiba"
<panx> lol z grochem to żeś dowalił do pieca...
<kretu> stare, dobre metody nauczania ;-]
<BlessJah> wyjechał z ruskim, ja teraz czekam na smoleńsk
<panx> ja pamiętam to ksiądz kazał stać na jednej nodze, a ręka po przeciwnej stronie w górę xd
<BlessJah> albo na kler
<panx> przewróciłeś się = 1 jedynka w dzienniku ,a stałeś całe 45min
<kretu> BlessJah: brakuje jeszcze "jarosław polske zbaw"
<spoofy> BlessJah: i tak już mamy swoją narodową teorię spiskową podobną do masonerii w usa - oni mają 9/11 inside job to my smoleńsk was an inside job :D Polacy nie gęsi - swoją teorię mają ! :D
<TAMIZ> witam
<panx> shalom
<TAMIZ> teoria spiskowa to coś na co nie ma dowodów
<TAMIZ> np twierdzenie że kosmici kontrolują telewizję
<TAMIZ> to jest teoria spiskowa
<spoofy> oh god.. nie znowu prooooszee..
<TAMIZ> natomiast zamach na world trade center jest dziełem wewnętrznym przy współudziale amerykańskich żydów
<bastetmilo> Czy zaraz się dowiemy, że zamach w Smoleńsku to nie teoria spiskowa, bo są na to dowody?
<spoofy> może zacznijmy starą wojnę KDE vs gnome ? Aaa sorry.. i jedno i drugie ssie..
<kretu> spoofy: dołóż jeszcz unity
<bastetmilo> borze. Następny.
<TAMIZ> część żydowskiego m.in personelu zostałą kilka chwil wcześniej zwolniona i ewakuowana przed zawaleniem budynków
<kretu> bastetmilo: co z twoją poprawną polszczyzną?
<bastetmilo> kretu: czy ja bronie języka polskiego?
<TAMIZ> w Izraelu ponadto znajdował się ośrodek monitorujący bliźniacze wieże ,dostarczając transmisjii na żywo
<BlessJah> wykopcie kogoś
<BlessJah> pokazowy kop, albo +q
<bastetmilo> TAMIZ: idź z tymi rewelacjami gdzieś indziej.
<spoofy> TAMIZ: jak chcę tego posłuchać wpisuję "illuminati, nwo, ufo, 911" na yt..
<bastetmilo> To nie jest kanał na to.
<TAMIZ> tak samo było w Fukoshimie - firma ochroniarska z Izraela monitorowała elektrownie
<TAMIZ> vide stuxnet
<bastetmilo> TAMIZ: pomyliły Ci się kanały.
<spoofy> Jezus.. a teraz dowalę.. zastanówcie się ilu żydów używa ubuntu teraz, hm ? Zastanówcie się czy wspaniałe cannonical przypadkiem nie jest żydowską, masońską firmą kontrolującą społecześtwo przez to prawie najpopularniejsze distro, hm ?
<foreste> ja powiem krotko
<foreste> jak nikogo nie obraza i nie zaczepia niech siedzi
<bastetmilo> No kurwa mać. I niech pierdoli głupoty jeden z drugim.
<spoofy> koniec tego rzeczywiście.. to miało być pytanie retoryczne..
<foreste> ajc ; x
<foreste> widac kobieta wkuzyla sie ;x
<CookieM> jak powiedział churchill, kobiety gadają dużo, żeby nic nie powiedzieć a chłopy po to, żeby nic nie robić
<panx> jaka cisza :)
<m477> jak w lesie
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<m477> pijemy?
<Morfeusz888> możemy
<m477> ok
<Morfeusz888> Ty płacisz, ja stawiam
<m477> uczciwy uklad
<Morfeusz888> a jak ;-)
<m477> to pożycz kase
<Morfeusz888> nim pożyczę to ustalmy, to pijemy
<Morfeusz888> *co
<m477> ja musze ziemniaczki ugotowac
<m477> moze zupke sobie zrobie
<gjm> BlessJah: Niech Cię o to głowa nie boli.
<drathir> bry...
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-27
<spoofy> bry..
<gjm> re
<uh4> cz
<m477> jazda jazda jazda ...
<Szatan> eh, jak się po ang nazywała klapa matrycy w lapku?
<gjm> the klapa of matrycas
<CookieM_> lid
<m477> powiedzial co wiedzial :)
<Quintasan> \o
<sysek> adventure time !
<CookieM_> jutro kolejny odcinek!
<CookieM_> w naszej strefie czasowej dostępny dopiero we wtorek
<bastetmilo> odcinek czego?
<CookieM_> przygód finna i jake'a z krainy ooo (taka kultowa kreskówka na cn)
<bastetmilo> kultowa? Pierwszy raz słyszę o niej.
<CookieM_> cyt. za wikipedią: 'The show has received acclaim from critcs and has developed a cult following among teenagers and adults.'
<sysek> CookieM_: dawaj linka *_*
<sysek> bo ja dopiero 2 sezon koncze
<sysek> CookieM_: dzisiaj wyczytalem, ze koles co robi Adventure time
<sysek> robil tez przy flapjacku
<sysek> *_*
<CookieM_> to taki gang, każdy robił coś w czymś innym
<CookieM_> ja te odcinki ściągam z yt
<sysek> e tam juyup
<sysek> a masz chociaz w wersji 720 ?
<CookieM_> po kilu dniach właściciele praw autorskich je usuwają
<CookieM_> kilka mam
<sysek> ile jest juz odcinkow 4 zesonu ?
<sysek> sezonu*
<sysek> jezu, ale dzis krzywo pisze
<CookieM_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Adventure_Time_episodes tu masz wszystko
<sysek> widziales pilot :D ?
<CookieM_> jeszcze nie
<julek> czesc
<sysek> CookieM_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPqsqq1sS2I
<CookieM_> tnx
<CookieM_> to pilot jutrzejszego odcinka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCiaNWusqi8
<BlessJah> CookieM_: kopie lepiej od przestrzeni liniowych
<sysek> zawsze mnie zastanawia
<sysek> co to znaczy
<sysek> 7/8c
<sysek> to C
<CookieM_> w stanach jest kilka stref czasowych 'central' jest chyba gdzieś pośrodku
<CookieM_> no więc między zachodnim a wschodnim wybrzeżem
<CookieM_> jest różnica 2 godzin
<sysek> kiedys tam wyjade
<sysek> i zostawie ta szara polske
<sysek> a tym czasem
<sysek> ide na piwo
<m477> ;o
<BlessJah> jacekowski: można się już przenosić, czy lepiej żebym poczekal jeszcze?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no wyglada na to ze wszystko dziala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: poza revdns dla ipv6
<BlessJah> kiedy bedzie shutdown starego?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> koniec najlepszej przegladarki opery facebook chce kupic ja http://di.com.pl/news/45443,0,Facebook_moze_przejac_Opere.html
<m477> o interpunkcji slyszales?
<m477> ls
<kretu> m477: tak się obsrał na kolorowo, że zapomniał
<m477> zważaj na słowa
<kretu> zważam, cały czas, bez ustanku
<kretu> już się poprawiam
<kretu> m477: tak się zdefekował na kolorowo, że zapomniał
<kretu> może być? ;-]
<foreste> nie zesralem ;p
<foreste> tylko przerazilo mnie to
<foreste> bo uzywam fb
<m477> teraz popracuj nad slowotwórstwem
<foreste> ale to tylko celu kontaktu z  znajomymi ze szkoly
<bastetmilo> przecież to o Operze i FB nie ma zupełnie potwierdzenia.
<foreste> postawowka gimnazjum i liceum
<foreste> ja tez tak mysle
<foreste> bo sporo fb stracil
<foreste> na popularnosci
<foreste> po katastrofie gieldowej
<kretu> po prostu był przewartościowany
<foreste> dodatku ma pozwy sadowe inwestorw
<foreste> o
<gjm> Gimbus Alert
<Szatan> ówaga, wymiotuję tęczą na foreste
<kretu> Szatan: wspiąłeś się na wyżyny intelektu, moje gratulacje
<pakos> a ten tu czego ;>
<tajwanuser> cze
<Matan[M]> bry
<spoofy> o/
<jacekowski> komus sie nudzi
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/big_file
<Szatan> jacekowski: może z loica chcesz oberwać? ;d
<jacekowski> Szatan: gowno zrobisz
<spoofy> jacekowski: Wee idzie szybko ;]
<jacekowski> 8EB plik
<Szatan> eh, pewnie tyle storage'a nie masz ;d
<jacekowski> no a jednak
<jacekowski> plik jest
<jacekowski> jak chcesz mozesz sciagac
<Szatan> i w pewnym momencie się przerwie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dojdzie do konca
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:~# ls -la /var/www/big_file
<jacekowski> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9216983040000000000 May 27 21:22 /var/www/big_file
<Damn3d> tam pewnie jest dziecieca pornografia w ascii na koncu
<Damn3d> nie sciagaj nie jeden taki przypadek byl
<jacekowski> nieskompresowana na dodatek
<jacekowski> w superhd
<Szatan> moda na sukces? ;d
<uh> ma ktos multimedie?
<TAMIZ> <TAMIZ> witam
<TAMIZ> <TAMIZ> Kadu nie chce się łączyć z serwerem GG . Nie chce nawet zarejestrować nowego numeru
<TAMIZ> <TAMIZ> w czym moze byc problem ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 8EB? a ile mamy miejsca na dysku?
<uh> nginx czy lighttpd?
<uh> Apache
<gjm> TAMIZ: Jakieś błędy wywala?
<gjm> Osobiście poleciłbym Pidgina, ale nie w tym problem :)
<TAMIZ> JUZ NAPRAWIONE
<TAMIZ> trzeba bylo ip + port wpisac w konfie
<gjm> No to git
<Damn3d> Odpal sobie WTW na wine
<Damn3d> ;P
<jacekowski> BlessJah: duzo
<BlessJah> a wszystko jest już zamontowane?
<uh> jak zabic wszystkie procesy danego urzytkownika?
<Dreadlish> killall -u urzytkownik
<Dreadlish> użytkownik*
<Damn3d> ?
<Damn3d> nie mozna miec w loginie polskich znakow
<uh> to i tak lipa
<uh> cos jest nie tak z tym lighttpd
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd/conf-available# /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload * Reloading web server configuration lighttpd                                                                     [fail]
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> /var/log/daemon.log
<Dreadlish> or sth like that
<Dreadlish> patrz na koniec
<uh> brak errorow
<uh> 2012-05-27 22:58:32: (log.c.166) server started
<Dreadlish> a coś w /var/log/lighttpd/error.log?
<Dreadlish> no to /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
<uh> no na to patrze
<uh> 80 Address already in use
<uh> tu ten sam blad
<uh> :P
<Dreadlish> eh
<Damn3d> nie jest ten sam
<Damn3d> jest inny
<Dreadlish> netstat -ntpl
<Dreadlish> i popatrz co ci slucha na 80
<Damn3d> skype
<Damn3d> tak robi
<Damn3d> przynajmniej na windowsie :d
<Damn3d> uh: wylacz skype'a
<uh> nie mam skajpa
<Damn3d> to zainstaluj
<uh> jak uruchomie lighttpd
<Damn3d> wlacz
<Damn3d> i wylacz
<uh> to dziala
<uh> ak go chce restartowac to mam ten blad
<uh> pozatym nie widzi php
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd# /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
<uh>  * Stopping web server lighttpd                                                                                    [ OK ]
<uh>  * Starting web server lighttpd                                                                                           2012-05-27 23:05:46: (network.c.358) can't bind to port:  80 Address already in use
<uh>                                                                                                                    [fail]
<uh> wyglada to tak
<Dreadlish> kurde
<uh> i musze recznie zabiajac proces
<Dreadlish> to pod co ty sie bindujesz?
<uh> pod nic
<uh> błędów nie mam
<uh> ale dziwi mnie też że php nie widzi
<uh> cos jest nie tak
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd# /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop * Stopping web server lighttpd                                                                                    [ OK ]
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd# lsof -i :80
<uh> COMMAND     PID     USER   FD   TYPE  DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<uh> lighttpd  11174 www-data    3u  IPv4 1069579      0t0  TCP *:http (LISTEN)
<uh> zrozum :P
<Dreadlish> to dopisz na dole stopa killall lighttpd i jazda
<uh> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      16633/dnsmasq
<Damn3d> ej ja chce taki konkurs oglosic
<uh> muah
<uh> co to?
<Damn3d> udzial 1zl na paypala mi wysylacie
<Damn3d> to co sie nazbiera to na ubuntu idzie
<Damn3d> i pytanie konkursowe to takie tam musicie wymyslec nastepna nazwe kodową ubuntu
<Damn3d> i to na serio jest, ostatnie 2 konkursy mialy zwyciezcow i otrzymaly nagrody
<Damn3d> komputer i toster
<Damn3d> i normalnie zostaly wyslane i bez problemu odebrane, bez zadnych kombinacji
<Damn3d> kuzynka z siostrą zresztą mogą potwierdzic
<kretu> uh: dns
<kretu> uh: netstat -nlp | grep 80
<Damn3d> root@banan:/# /bin/laden stop * الله أكبر هاكونا ماتاتا
<Damn3d> wtf
<kretu> weź się ktoś zlituj..
<kretu> gjm: ping
<kretu> Wizard: ping
<gjm> kretu: Szto?
<kretu> gjm: weź koledze wytłumacz, gdzie raki zimują
<gjm> Koncert życzeń?
<kretu> gjm: ja rozumiem trolling, ale to jest żenua
<Damn3d> i raz mozarelle
<gjm> Damn3d: Widzisz, słabo trollujesz
<gjm> Coś nowego napisałeś?
<Damn3d> do tego 2x cudzołóstwo, 3x nieobecnosc w kosciele joł
<Damn3d> nara panie boże
<Damn3d> 3x ojcze nasz, 2x zdrowas maryjo, elo ziom
<Damn3d> joł joł
 * pakos nie ogarnia
<Damn3d> jaman
<TAMIZ> czy są robione jakieś gry na linuxa z takimi wymaganiami jak np SKYRIM ?
<Damn3d> raczej nie
<TAMIZ> coś na nanjnowsze karty
<gjm> TuxRacer
<kichawa> +1
<kichawa> gjm: hmmm :)
<gjm> Tak lipa trochę, ale poczekam
<kichawa> gjm: a tutaj ?
<oskar_> Witam,
<oskar_> Mam małe pytanko. Jaka jest komenda do wyswietlenia konkretnej lini w pliku?
<oskar_> tail pokazuje ostatnie linie a head pierwsze
<kretu> możesz kombinacje taila i heada zrobić
<oskar_> ale chodzi o to ze w założeniu nie znam numeru lini
<kretu> cat numeruje
<kretu> przełacznik -n
<kretu> chyba
<oskar_> tak ale nie oto chodzi
<oskar_> to ma byc automatycznie robione
<pakos> sed tez wychwyci nr ale jak nie znasz to ciezko
<gjm> grep?
<pakos> raczej jesli jakies stale nazwy
<gjm> No co ty nie powiesz?
<gjm> "nazwy"
<pakos> po 1 nic nie mowilem, tylko pisze ;o
<kretu> oskar_: może powiedz co chcesz osiągnąć
<kretu> będzie prościej
<pakos> i gdzie
<oskar_> pisze sktypt ktory zrobi mi liste plików w danym folderze w formacie .html
<oskar_> a liste plików pobiera z ls *.html
<Voldenet> e1st
<Voldenet> ferst
<sjg> 2nd :<
<gjm> sjg: !
<sjg> gjm: wyszedlem z formy, wybacz
<oskar_> narazie mam tak http://wklej.org/id/761551/
<Damn3d> udawaj ze to listing apache
<Damn3d> tj skopiuj ten template
<Damn3d> bedzie fajniejsze
<Damn3d> i dodaj na dole ze powered by php
<Damn3d> ej
<Damn3d> czy kropki TVNu sa kompatybilne z Ubuntu?
<Damn3d> tj jak bede ogladal tvn i przykleje
<Damn3d> to sie naswietli?
<Damn3d> jakbym ogladal na ubuntu znaczy
<gjm> Taka praca
<uh> to unity tosię niesamowicie krzaczy
<m477> nom
<uh> (compiz:2812): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<uh> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<m477> :)
<uh> czemu w xfce4 conky ustawia sobie background tapete z ubuntu?
<wqq> bo conky nie potrafi być przezroczyste, tylko w ten sposób emuluje sobie ten efekt
<uh> wqq: no w unity działa dobrz a w xfce4 nie
<uh> ooo
<uh> już
<wqq> w xfce trzeba się trochę nagimnastykować z configiem, ale do zrobienia
<uh> no po pewnym czasie wyłąpue tło pulpitu
<uh> wqq: znalazłem rozwiązanie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-20
<suore> Witam.
<Belzebub> witaj
<suore>  " cp: nie można otworzyć „TVP1_HD-05192013-2314.ts” do czytania: Błąd wejścia/wyjścia ". Plik uszkodzony, czy walnięty pendrive?.
<Belzebub> suore: jaki jest Twój poziom zaznajomienia się z konsolą?
<suore> średni
<suore> ale ponoć to zalrzy od systemu
<Belzebub> suore: zaloguj się na roota sudo su
<suore> w sensie, od dystrybucji
<suore> no i jestem
<Belzebub> suore: fdisk -l i wyjście daj na wklej.org
<suore> oki doki
<suore> cóś się " zwiesiło ", taki enter się zrobił i stoi :P
<suore> http://wklej.org/hash/3169386f170/ proszę
<Belzebub> suore: to jest /dev/sdc?
<suore> nie
<suore> sdd
<Belzebub> suore: cd ~/ && umount /dev/sdc1
<suore> umount: /dev/sdc1: nie jest zamontowane, ale co ma do tego sdc?, pendrivet o sdd1...
<Belzebub> suore: tfu, sorry
<Belzebub> suore: umount /dev/sdd1
<suore>  urządzenie jest zajęte. ( ciekawe)
<suore> może by tan na siłe go odmotować? :D
<Belzebub> suore: zainstaluj sysstat'a
<Belzebub> i potem iotop
<Belzebub> tfu
<Belzebub> iostat
<Belzebub> pieprzą mi się dzisiaj komendy
<suore> spoko :_
<suore> oki, obydwa są na pokładzie
<Belzebub> iostat -k daj
<Belzebub> i będziesz wiedzieć czy jest jakiś ruch na danych dyskach
<suore> czy jakies dane powinny się zmieniać?
<Belzebub> suore: to jest na daną chwilę
<suore> yhym
<suore> to wygląda tak : http://www.wklej.org/hash/363a332da38/
<Belzebub> suore: hmm, jesteś pewny że nic się nie dzieje?
<Belzebub> na sdd
<suore> zasadniczo kb_read/s maleje
<suore> kb_read stoi w miejscu
<suore> ciekawe
<Belzebub> suore: używasz KDE?
<suore> XFCE4
<suore> KDe mi nie chodzi - crashuje sie co 5 min
<suore> odmontuje go na siłę, i podepne do innego portu usb
<suore> zobaczymy
<Belzebub> kk
<Belzebub> suore: tylko potem daj umount /dev/sdX1 
<Belzebub> bo automatycznie montuje dyski
<suore> wiem
<suore> w thunar wystaczy klikąc prawy o odmontuje
<suore> prayw odmontuje i odmontuje ci
<suore> a ty co masz? KDE?
<Belzebub> openboxa :>
<Belzebub> i Gentoo :D
<suore> mam uzb zwalone 
<suore> nie które nie czyta mi....
<Belzebub> suore: dmesg powie Ci prawdę :>
<suore> pustyo
<suore> tzn pokazuje tylko ostni3e co robione
<suore> może w biosie coś nakopane
<suore> że niektóre USB nie działają .. z tyłu
<suore> dmidecode widzi tylko 6 usb od usb0 do usb5
<suore> z przodu mam 2,  z tyłu mam 8
<Belzebub> suore: wiesz, sprawdź zasilacz o ile masz stacjonarkę bo może linia 5V Ci siada
<suore> o tym bym nie pomyślał, a jak ją sprawdzić?
<suore> jak się to robi? :P
<suore> miernikiem?
<Belzebub> suore: w biosie możesz sprawdzić
<suore> o 
<suore> a że laikowo się zapytam.... jak może cię nazywać ta opcja/dział?
<Belzebub> suore: to zależy od biosu :>
<suore> Award
<suore> tyle wiem :D
<Belzebub> voltage coś tam leciało :P
<suore> yhy
<suore> i jak będzie mniej niż 5V to siada?
<suore> czy jak są przerwy?
<suore> jak to rozpoznać
<suore> Błąd podczas otwierania pliku.  Błąd wejścia/wyjścia. Zwała.... Pliku nawet przenieść nie mogę... zerkne na inny pendrive
<Belzebub> suore: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zasilacz_komputera#Sprawno.C5.9B.C4.87_zasilacza
<suore> zwine sie na chwile, zobacze co w biosie piszczy
<suore> a nowy firmware biosu moze to naprawić?
<suore> te problemy z portami usb?
<m477> KONIEC ŚWIATA
<m477> BURZA
<m477> PROSZĘ PAŃSTWA
<m477> DUŻO BURZY
<m477> halo halo mietku
<m477> czy ktos mnie slyszy?
<sauevaem> m477, kraków?
<sauevaem> Czy w całej polsce nakurwia?
<Denat> w GDA upał jak cholera
<m477> sauevaem: tak
<Wizard> Dawno tego nie robiłem :>
<sauevaem> Przecież to nawet nie było prawdziwe przekleństwo.
<sauevaem> Whatever.
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Cześć, Quintasan.
<jacekowski> jak tam zboze u was?
<avalan> wykopuje sie
<Wizard> Zboże się wykopuje?
<gjm> http://gadzetomania.pl/2013/05/19/cycki-buszujace-w-zbozu-czyli-afera-na-wykopie
<Wizard> Ah, to o to chodzi ze zbożem :D
<gjm> Oui.
<suore> Witam
<ftpd> Chcecie link bez cenzury? :P
<suore> Bardzo
<bastetmilo> jaki link?
<suore> bez cenzury
<ftpd> No tej laski z wykopu.
<ftpd> Te już-sławne 'nagie zdjęcia'.
<bastetmilo> ja juz jedno gole widzialam
<suore> pokaż
<bastetmilo> http://cl.ly/P4OM
<suore> gierczy ktoś tu w SC2?
<prs> zapamiętywacz haseł z ubuntu ma jakieś hasło ustawione. od tego czasu zdążyłem je zapomnieć i zmienić hasło usera.
<prs> teraz twierdzi, że hasło usera jest nowe i żebym wpisał hasło do zapamiętywacza.
<prs> jak je zresetować?
<DaZ> wut
<prs> no tak jak napisałem. ;(
<ntat> Cześć
<testdsniff> test only
<testdsniff> test2
<suore> fajne ip
<suore> "2a01:e35:2e17:a180:d113:6058:d6fd:a98"
<Belzebub> suore: yy? :D
<gjm> IPv69
<dweller> bo ipv6 teraz takie rzadko spotykane
<Stirlitz_> bo jest rzadko spotykane
<Stirlitz_> nie mierz swoją miarą ;)
<Stirlitz_> btw jak tak patrzę na taki adresik, to kurcze... teraz to maski mam w głowie
<Stirlitz_> ale przy ipv6 jakos sobie nie wyobrażam
<suore> za 20 lat: Siema, podaj IP serva do Counter Strike 2. - Już podaje 2a01:e35:2e17:a180:d113:6058:d6fd:a98:27015 ^.^
<Wizard> Meh, taki suchar mi się przypomniał.
<Wizard> Że był w firmie bal maskowy, księgowa przyszła w masce czarownicy, prezes w masce lwa. A informatyk w masce 255.255.255.0.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-21
<buharin> zeschizowalem do konca
<buharin> duchy mi sie snia
<Wizard> Cześć.
<DeXTeD> Cześć.
<Wizard> Meh, Gógl utrąci Talk.
<Wizard> No porąbało ich.
<Denat> no. ssie ten hangout
<Belzebub> Wizard: co tam czarodzieju z filiżanką kawy/herbaty? :>
<Wizard> Jeszcze nie zacząłem pić.
<Belzebub> Wizard: jeszcze netbeansa nie odpaliłeś? :D
<Wizard> Już odpaliłem.
<Wizard> Przez chwilę pomyślałem, że siedzisz gdzieś tu w pobliżu, Belzebub :>
<soee> hej
<soee> mam w skrypcie zdefiniowana zmeinna: _now=$(date +"%Y_%m_%d_%H-%M")
<soee> jak podstawie ja do nazwy pliku w ten sposob:  _file="../backup/$_now_database_dump.sql"
<soee> to nie zostanie ona rozpoznana poniewaz calosc $_now_database_dump bedize traktowana jako nazwa zmiennej?
<soee> jak uzyskać nazwę pliku backupu tak jak podałem z podstawieniem wartości zmiennej ?
<Wizard> "$_now"itureszta
<soee> Wizard, dzieki
<Wizard> Proszę.
<Wizard> Umi ktoś używać vimdiffa?
<jacekowski> jak juz to ${now}
<Wizard> Co za różnica?
<dweller> bo "$cos" jest lamerskie
<Quintasan> \o
<Diabelko> jacekowski: przegrałeś życie na ##apple ;v
<gjm> Cześć.
<CookieM> \o
<Drathir> bry...
<avatar_> Witam
<avatar_> Mial ktos moze tutaj openwrt lub gargoyle? 
<Drathir> avatar_: ++ za openwrt...
<avatar_> Nie znam innego polskiego kanalu
<avatar_> a mam problem z gargoyle
<avatar_> :-) 
<Drathir> a o tym niestety nie slyszalem...
<avatar_> To to samo co openwrt praktycznie
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> co za problem postawić openwrt
<avatar_> Wgrac pakiet
<avatar_> Opkg install bla bla i blad kernela
<Drathir> ma swietny konfigurator moim zdaniem, choc troszke zajmuje przeszukanie wszystkich opcji...
<avatar_> Ja tylko chce pakiet dograc
<Dreadlish> opkg install bla bla bla
<Dreadlish> jak błąd kernela
<Drathir> jak bledy pakiet wyrzuca to moze zdeczko stary jest?
<avatar_> Zaraz pokaze
<avatar_> wiec w sprawie tego openwrt to mam po opkg install kmod-usb-net-hso
<avatar_> ERROR: Dependency kernel (= 3.3.8-1-d6597ebf6203328d3519ea3c3371a493) of package kmod-usb-net-hso is installed,                 but has incompatible version 3.3.8-1-3b70fc7d412617eb97c6bdc7d8fb7844 and is marked as 'hold'
<michal_> duzo sie zyskuje po aktualizacji z 12.10 do 13.04?
<Dreadlish> tyle samo co zawsze
<michal_> czyli?;p
<Dreadlish> nowsze pakiety
<Dreadlish> pare pierdół
<Dreadlish> pare błędów
<michal_> ^^
<michal_> chcialbym nauczyc sie programowania a nie ogarniam compilatorow na ubuntu:D
<Dreadlish> słownik ogarnij jakiś najpierw :/
<michal_> wskaz bledy
<BlessJah> michal_: potworek "compilatorow"
<BlessJah> zacznij od pythona
<BlessJah> albo zainstaluj jakieś IDE, które ogarnie kompilatory za ciebie
<Dreadlish> albo naucz się vim + gcc
<Dreadlish> aka podejście minimalne ;d
<michal_> vim;>?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> najporządniejszy edytor na świecie.
<michal_> ubuntu przestal ogarniac ;)
<michal_> tzn, dokladniej ten "program" w menu na samej gorze
<michal_> co wyszukiwarka sie wlacza ;P
<michal_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/zrzutekranuz20130521225.png/?sa=0
<michal_> cos takiego mam
<Voldenet> Vim nie jest najporządniejszym edytorem
<Voldenet> vim ma tak dobrze zapamiętywalne skróty klawiaturowe, że zamiast się ich uczyć mógłbym sobie sam edytor napisać i mniej więcej tyle samo czasu by to zajęło
<Voldenet> a, odradzam uczenia się C i pochodnych
<michal_> dlaczego?
<Voldenet> komunikaty błędów w C/C++ to masakra
<Voldenet> zwykle jak pomylisz się w template'ach w którymś miejscu
<Voldenet> to nie dostaniesz komunikatu błędu który nie będzie zawierał 20 linii
<michal_> :D
<michal_> to jaki jezyk polecasz?
<Voldenet> moje kompilowanie takich rzeczy w C++ zwykle opiera się na tym, że sam czytam to co napisałem i próbuję znaleźć błąd ;(
<Voldenet> język jaki polecam to nadal C++ i C jeśli chodzi o high performance
<Voldenet> czyli dużo operacji na prostych strukturach danych
<Voldenet> np. kolejka renderująca
<michal_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/zrzutekranuz20130521225.png/?sa=0
<michal_> jak to ogarnac?
<Voldenet> nie mam pojęcia
<Voldenet> co do języków, zależy czego chcesz się uczyć
<Voldenet> bo mogę ci polecić jakieś hipsterskie xsl, które generalnie ma ify, funkcje i zmienne a jest dalej xmlem
<Voldenet> a jak chcesz po prostu się pobawić w programowanie to wybierz PHP
<Voldenet> PHP jest prawie jak C
<michal_> a python? jak kolega wczesniej polecil?
<Voldenet> python ma niezdarną składnię
<Voldenet> żaden cywilizowany język nie ma składni jak python
<Dreadlish> jeden pies
<Dreadlish> wcięć uczy
<Voldenet> a ja mam w nosie i nie robię wcięć
<Dreadlish> php ma chore zachowania
<Voldenet> 9/10 edytorów potrafi robić wcięcia z automatu
<Dreadlish> ale i tak nie ma nic zbytnio innego
<Voldenet> php jest fajny
<Voldenet> bo pozwala robić zajebiste rzeczy małym kosztem
<jacekowski> czy ktos tutaj odwazy mi sie powiedziec ze lenovo robi dobre laptopy
<Voldenet> lenovo kiedyś robiło dobre laptopy
<Voldenet> no, `dobre`
<Voldenet> IBM i toshiba robią dobre laptopy
<jacekowski> to powiedzcie mi czemu laptop za £700 nie ma gigabitowego ethernetuy
<jacekowski> tylko 10/100
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: wat
<Voldenet> bo to hipsterski standard
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: byle gie za 1200zł ma 1gbe
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<jacekowski> lenovo Z500 nie ma
<Dreadlish> to jakieś szajso
<Voldenet> Ja tam w laptopie nawet nie korzystam ze 100MBit
<Dreadlish> albo ma ether na usb ;D
<jacekowski> i7, nvidia grafika 
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: realtek na pcie 
<jacekowski> ale 100 mbit
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiedzialem ze takie jeszcze robia
<Voldenet> dochodzi do takiego paradoksu
<Voldenet> że przez wifi masz większą przepustowość
<Voldenet> niż przez kabel
<jacekowski> ale i tak nie wystarcza
<jacekowski> bo ja musze miec gigabit zeby backup mi sie zrobil w przyzwoitym czasie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wlasnie widzialem dzisiaj tego lapka
<BlessJah> i zastanawialem sie gdzie jest haczyk
<Dreadlish> jak na wifi sobie wynegocjuje jakieś 11mbit/s
<Dreadlish> to pozdro
<jacekowski> no "rzal" po prostu
<Voldenet> haczyk był taki, że wszystkie mostki i inne podzespoły, którymi lamery się nie przejmują
<Voldenet> są w jakości takiej samej jak eth
<Voldenet> dobre były tylko: procesor i karta graficzna
<BlessJah> Voldenet: czytałem karteczkę na wystawie vobisu czy innego marketu
<BlessJah> nie specyfikacje 
<jacekowski> Voldenet: akurat mostka sie nie da z*****
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: da się
<Dreadlish> żebyś wiedział jak bardzo :D
<jacekowski> Voldenet: bo od pewnego czasu mozesz tylko intelowy mostek wlozyc
<Voldenet> jacekowski: popularne LQ mostki północne nie dość, że grzeją jak piec elektryczny
<Voldenet> to mają beznadziejne osiągi
<Dreadlish> farelka
<Voldenet> Nie mówiąc już brak np. sprzętowego raida
<jacekowski> poza tym, chipset teraz az tak krytyczny nie jest
<Voldenet> a to nie jest jakiś luksus
<jacekowski> akurat, zaden mostek nie ma raida
<jacekowski> to wszystko sa fake raid zrobiony w sterownikach
<jacekowski> no i odkad kontroler pamieci jest w procesorze, chipset az tak gigantycznego znaczenia nia ma
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że tani chipset potrafi np. mieć 3x większe tdp od dobrego, co się przekłada na mniejszą prądożerność
<Voldenet> s/mniejszą/większą/
<jacekowski> niestety, jutro wraca do sklepu
<Drathir> a lenovo nie ma powiazania z ibm?
<Drathir> a laptopy lepsze od toshiby robii :p
<jacekowski> lenovo to kiedys byl ibm
<jacekowski> ale od 10 lat to jest osobna firma
<jacekowski> i to chyba o to chodzi, laptopy trzeba gownianie po taniemu robic, a IBM nie chcial gownianego sprzetu swoja marka firmowac
<jacekowski> wiec powstalo lenovo
<Drathir> jacekowski: a to nie wiedzialem... myslalem, ze cos w styly asus i asrock....
<Drathir> mialem tylko stycznosc z kilkoma lenovo i tragiczne nie byly, design fajny ciche z temp ok i ladnie na baterii nawet trzymaly...
<jacekowski> standard
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-22
<DeXTeD> "Najlepiej oglądać przy pomocy I.E.5.5 w rozdzielczości: 800x600" - myślałem, że już nigdy nie trafię na ten komunikat :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-23
<chmuri> dzień ndobry
<chmuri> w końcu ubuntu działa
<gjm> woohoo
<shpaq> chmuri: nie wierzę
<shpaq> ubuntu z definicji nei działa ;)
<chmuri> kto to kurwa pisał
<chmuri> wpisuje reboot i ubuntu nie rebotuje sie
<gjm> chmuri: Język.
<shpaq> a co masz pod which reboot?
<chmuri>  which reboot
<chmuri> /sbin/reboot
<chmuri> obraza majetestatu
<shpaq> hmm, pewnie user nie ma uprawnień
<chmuri> osobiście by dostał klawiaturą w głowę gościu który to na pisał
<chmuri> ROOT?
<shpaq> no cóż
<chmuri> jak można coś tak trywialnego spindolić
<shpaq> ls -l /sbin/reboot
<chmuri> toż to vista dlaczego dlaczego dlaczego ale w końcu się rebootowała
<shpaq> linkuje Ci do halt czy do ujwieczego?
<chmuri> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14784 mar 26 18:38 /sbin/reboot
<chmuri> normlana instalacja 13 wersji
<chmuri> wczoraj ją zrobiłem
<chmuri> i co teraz bede musiał znowu format robić i szukać kolejnego systemu
<chmuri> :/
<gjm> No, ale jak wklepujesz "reboot" to co? Nic nie wyświetla?
<gjm> Może strace?
<gjm> whatever
<shpaq> lol
<chmuri> w końcu się rebootnoł
<gjm> ął
<ChaosEng1ne> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie - hell yeah!
<Mhrok> Cześć
<Dreadlish> ćśezC
<Mhrok> Posiadłem ostatnio nową płytę główną z nowym procesorkiem - oczywiście mam teraz problem z instalacją czegokolwiek (kochane UEFI).
<Mhrok> Daję LiveCD ubuntu jeszcze 3 minuty na booting, jak nie to zaczynam was tutaj wypytywać.
<Mhrok> Hm, czemu do cholery nie ma zasilania na złączach USB? O_o Już wiem czemu bootowanie z pendrive nie działa... skoro odłącza mu zasilanie po chwili :D
<Mhrok> Płyta Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3. Tryb UEFI, z CD bootowanie. Ostatnio dotarło do etapu tapety, nie było zasilania na złączach USB, także mysz nie działała, klawiatura również. Teraz sprawdzam co się dzieje jak wybiorę inny tryb.
<Mhrok> Pokazał się pulpit, ale mysz nie działa nadal ;_;
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> które ubuntu
<Dreadlish> tzn. wersja
<Mhrok> Dobra, już sobie jakoś poradziłem, dysk popartycjonowany, win 8 leci jako pierwszy ;)
<Mhrok> Okazuje się, że ylko starsze USB nie działają, USB3 mająsię dobrze ;)
<Mhrok> na #archlinux-pl mają bana na webchat?
<gjm> 15:17 6 - #archlinux-pl: ban *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* ("by hubbard.freenode.net, 838101 secs ago");
<Dreadlish> yay.
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak nazywa się klawisz (multimedialny...) kalkulator? Chciałem, żeby po naciśnięciu uruchamiał się kalkulator ale w lxde-rc.xml trzeba podać nazwę tego przycisku. Głośność już mam, teraz walczę z kalkulatorem i www
<gjm> ntat: Użyj obkey.
<gjm> $ obkey ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<ntat> ok, sprawdzam
<ntat> :)
<gjm> Podejrzewam że w repo nie będzie.
<ntat> u mnie nie ma... ;]
<gjm> ntat: https://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<ntat> gjm, już mam własnie z tej strony
<ntat> już mam, działa. Dzięki:)
<ntat> XF86Calculator 
<ntat> :)
<ChaosEngine> xev też pokazuje klawisze i skróty medialne
<gjm> "skróty medialne" :)
<gjm> ChaosEngine: Tak, ale obkey przyda mu się bardziej.
<gjm> Poza tym nie wiem czy xev podaje w takiej "użytecznej" formie.
<ntat> widzę właśnie, że xev podaje nazwy multimedialne też
<ntat> Ale faktycznie, obkey - wygodniejszy
<ntat> i od razu widać efekty
<gjm> I nie musisz ręcznie grzebać w konfigu :)
<ChaosEngine> xev poda każdy klawiaturowy czy myszowy przycisk i kombinację, obkeya nie zbnam
<ChaosEngine> *znam
<MiroZarta> witaj netsjanek :)
<netsjanek> hej
<MiroZarta> jak postępy na fedora ?
<ntat> Wiecie może, czy EKG ma jakieś oficjalne motywy dźwiękowe? Na razie korzsytam ze Skypeowych:)
<MiroZarta> co się dzieje w polskiem ?
<MiroZarta> ehh, kto odpowiada za support ? tutaj ?
<MiroZarta> echh , myślał że to jet iCR , a nie ICQ ?
<MiroZarta> 76  i nikt :)
<MiroZarta> 75 i reszata do domu... :)
<MiroZarta> ubunciaki, zbudujjemy rakietę i wysadzimy się w "Górę" :)
<MiroZarta> szy mógł by mi ktoś w miarę taki "" pomuc bo nawala system np, i jest ciężki ...
<BlessJah> MiroZarta: nie wiem jakiego supportu oczekujesz o pierwszej w nocy
<BlessJah> kanał działa na zasadzie wolontariatu, są tu ludzie którzy jutro rano idą do pracy, na uczelnię czy do szkoły
<MiroZarta> BlessJah:  god bless , :) ja jak bym miał wiedzę i "moc"- czytać jak możesz ... to łembym minimum zrobił jeden program żeby potem wiedzieli że byłem :)
<MiroZarta> niewiem czy wiesz że html5 daje już jakieś możliwości
<MiroZarta> BlessJah:  troche mnie nie pokoi że 75 osób jest, rozumiem i dzięki ale nie wierzę że wszyscy programują "oprocz ciebie" i ludzi z uczelni ?... przez to pytam bo wy jako że tu jesescie , macie z zjebe z góry :D
<MiroZarta> ja jak chdziłem do szkoły to z informatyki mialem 4 , ale to zrobiłem na 6 tylko to było dawno :)
<MiroZarta> BlessJah: ja też nie wiem o 1:00
<MiroZarta> nie zakucając toku, lub czegoś, tam ,zwasz że jak ty dziś nie czech to jutro może ...być echh 
<MiroZarta> kurwa 70 ponad i żeby wszyscy śpli to już jest czernoooo..
<MiroZarta> lulu li :)
<BlessJah> język
<MiroZarta> ht5
<MiroZarta> jezyk
<MiroZarta> ok jc
<MiroZarta> js
<MiroZarta> aaa mój język :P
<MiroZarta> to już masz ...
<MiroZarta> za długo się zastanawiasz
<MiroZarta> ej ... jest 1:30 , nie ma iujż od dziś w pomocy ubuntu ?
<m477_> :)
<MiroZarta> 75 z czego nie sami woli słuchacze :)
<MiroZarta> np
<MiroZarta> ubunciaki :)
<m477_> pijemy
<MiroZarta> chyba musimy :)
<MiroZarta> a przy alkocholu to człek jest wylewny........ iiii
<MiroZarta> wiesz co boli ?
<BlessJah> m477_: nie rozpijaj mi tu młodzieży
<BlessJah> m477_: muszę w końcu znaleźć czas na film, który mi poleciłeś
<m477_> ta?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-24
<BlessJah> nter the void bodajze, mam gdzies w zakladkach do imdb link
<BlessJah> s/^/e/
<m477_>   cool
<m477_> tak mi sie wydawalo wlasnie
<BlessJah> semestr sie zaczal i czasu nie mialem
<BlessJah> sesja sie zbliza to i czas sie znajdzie
<sysek> :(
<DeXTeD> Cześć, co się stało?
<sysek> DeXTeD: nic, szukam pracy in UK bedac w polsce i troche mnie to przeraza
<jacekowski> sysek: czemu?
<jacekowski> w UK prace sie dostaje w ciagu jednego dnia
<sysek> jacekowski: 4 czerwca jade do londynu
<sysek> i tam bede szukal pracy
<sysek> i nie wiem jak sie do tego zabrac
<sysek> musze usiasc i napisac cv
<jacekowski> a czego szukasz?
<sysek> na poczatek chyba wszystkiego
<sysek> zeby po prostu miec prace i na razie zebrac kase 
<jacekowski> to czemu londyn?
<sysek> bo do polowy czerwca w londynie mamy gdzie zamieszkac z dziewczyna
<jacekowski> to w londynie ci nie pomoge
<sysek> a gdzie bys pomogl ?
<jacekowski> w colchester moglbys miec od wtorku prace
<sysek> jaka?
<jacekowski> na tasmie
<sysek> a nie mam zadnej kasy zeby gdzies spac
<jacekowski> no, z tym to nie pomoge
<sysek> wiem o tym
<sysek> praca to jedno, ale gdzie bym spal, pod mostem ?
<jacekowski> tutaj nie ma zadnych mostow pod ktorymi moglbys spac
<sysek> dworzec autobusowy ?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> nie bylem na dworcu autobusowym od 2 lat
<jacekowski> a podobno duzo sie zmienilo
<sysek> to mam gdzie spac :D
<sysek> bede mial przy sobie chyba tylko 200 pounds
<jacekowski> troche malo
<sysek> tylko tyle, wlasnie ze wzgledu, ze mamy gdzie do polowy czerwca zostac
<sysek> wlasnie w londynie
<gjm> Nie ma takiego miasta Londyn. Jest Lądek, Lądek Zdrój.
<DeXTeD> Ile się zarabia "na taśmie"?
<jacekowski> minimalna
<jacekowski> £6.31/godzine
<DeXTeD> 5 300 zł/mc
<sysek> zawsze to jakis poczatek
<sysek> jacekowski: 5 dni w tyg ? 
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> jak chcesz to moze byc mniej/wiecje
<jacekowski> to sa przewaznie takie roboty
<buharin> moze mi ktos powiedziec
<buharin> dlaczego po jadrze 3.5
<buharin> wszystkie kolejne wersje jadra mi nie dzialaja
<buharin> -.-
<shpaq> ej, jaki jest sens w przeliczaniu zarobków w funtach na złotówki jeśli żyje się w GB?
<shpaq> penis od tego rośnie?
<buharin> hehe
<buharin> shpaq, tez znam takich
<buharin> shpaq, zarabiaja w gb krocie przyjezdzaja do Polski i gadaja farmazony
<shpaq> ja piłem do tego:
<shpaq> 10:08:28   jacekowski  | £6.31/godzine
<shpaq> 10:09:09       DeXTeD  | 5 300 zł/mc
<gjm> To ma sens jeśli po robocie teleportujesz się do polski, a rano teleportujesz się do roboty.
<shpaq> no właśnie tylko w tym jednym przypadku
<buharin> dobra ktos mi jest w stanie pomoc?
<buharin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1173400
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1173400 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Garbled display: kernel 3.8.0-19-generic, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<buharin> mam ten bug
<shpaq> skoro masz undecided to znaczy, że developerzy to zlali
<shpaq> zmień kernel
<shpaq> albo kartę
<gjm> Skoro masz ATI to nie pomogę.
<shpaq> a najlepiej zmień system :)
<buharin> shpaq, ...
<buharin> a to jest wina kernela czy ubuntu bo malo kumam
<buharin> tu tez ktos zglosil https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1133087
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1173400 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1133087 Garbled display: kernel 3.8.0-19-generic, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shpaq> mooment, przeczytam buga
<sysek> shpaq: dlatego jak bylem w UK o nigdy nie przeliczalem na pln, bo to nie ma sensu
<shpaq> buharin: imo wina ubuntu
<shpaq> sysek: włąśnie wiem, że nie ma
<buharin> shpaq, no z tego drugiego tak wynika a z tego pierwszego wynika ze wina kernela
<buharin> shpaq, w sumie moge czekac az naprawia
<buharin> shpaq, obecnie korzystam z 3.5
<shpaq> co nie zmienia faktu, że jeśli robol pracujący przy taśmie mówi, ze zarabia 5k pln/miesiąc to pobudza wyobraźnię
<shpaq> buharin: wina kernela ubuntu
<shpaq> a nie waniliowych źródełek
<buharin> shpaq, nie mow robol bo ja tez robilem na tasmie ciezka praca
<shpaq> ja nie mówię, że nie jest ciężka
<shpaq> robotnik to robotnik
<shpaq> w skrócie robol
<buharin> shpaq, mowi sie pracownik ;P
<shpaq> u mnie mówi się 'czarnuch' ;)
<buharin> shpaq, czarnuch to jest wtedy kiedy robisz za mniejsza stawke niz inni ludzie o podobnym zawodzie
<shpaq> w pl to chyba dość popularne sądząc po wypowiedziać społeczeństwa na różnistych portalach
<gjm> Pracownik fizyczny.
<buharin> shpaq, mozna byc czarnuchem mozna byc i programista
<buharin> shpaq, jak klepiesz kod za 1500
<shpaq> są i tacy
<shpaq> nie masz skilla to klepiesz za 1500
<gjm> buharin: Źle napisałeś. Można być czarnuchem _będąc_ programistą.
<buharin> gjm, no :D
<shpaq> podejrzewam, że o to własnie mu chodziło 
<shpaq> i tak to w sumie zrozumiałem
<buharin> shpaq, dobra a co mamr obic z tym ubuntu czekac dalej az wyjdzie normalna aktualizacja?
<gjm> Bo znasz kontekst.
<shpaq> buharin: tak bym obstawiał
<shpaq> ewentualnie zmienić jajco na własne
<shpaq> ale nie wiem na ile takie działania są w ubuntu wspierane
<buharin> shpaq, musze laptopa generalnie zmienić :D ale przed sesja nie bede urozmaical sobie zycie
<shpaq> aaa, student
<shpaq> studia są przereklamowane
<shpaq> ;)
 * shpaq prowokator
<buharin> shpaq, moze i sa ale ja i tak koncze :D
<shpaq> przecież nikt Ci nie broni ;)
<shpaq> imo to strata czasu
<buharin> shpaq, e tam studia to przedluzenie dziecinstwa ;)
<shpaq> jeśli stawiać je w takiej kategorii to się zgadzam
<sysek> po co studia
<shpaq> chyba tylko for fun
<DeXTeD> Ktoś kiedyś bawił się iptables? Bo mnie już szlag jasny trafia...
<garnus> kiedys...
<shpaq> iptables nie służą do zabawy 
<shpaq> czego nie umiesz zrobić?
<DeXTeD> próbuję zrobić ftp
<DeXTeD> lub sftp 
<DeXTeD> sftp mam problem bo dostęp jest dla całego serwera a nie tylko w userdir 
<DeXTeD> a ftp blokuje mi iptables
<shpaq> to nie iptables
<shpaq> tylko jail
<DeXTeD> Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<DeXTeD> wszystko działało przed dotknięciem iptables 
<DeXTeD> jak ustawić to?
<DeXTeD> FTPa zrobiłem za pomocą proftpd
<shpaq> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<shpaq> chyba, że masz na jakimś innym porcie ftp
<DeXTeD> w configu proftpd jest 21
<DeXTeD> Hohoho dzięki shpaq :)
<DeXTeD> a czy to jest bezpieczne?
<DeXTeD> bo widziałem, że jakieś mody instalowali dodatkowo jakiś "ip_conntrack_ftp"
<shpaq> a potrzebujesz connection tracking?
<shpaq> ftp generalnie jest przestarzałe i dziurawe jak sito
<shpaq> i powinno umrzeć
<DeXTeD> sftp lepiej?
<shpaq> tia
<DeXTeD> hmm, co prawda SFTP działa tylko muszę ograniczyć dostęp
<shpaq> http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<shpaq> napisane jak dla debila
<DeXTeD> Faktycznie prosto napisane ale po ustawieniu wg tego tutoriala dostaję błąd: Authentication failed.  Critical error:	Could not connect to server
<DeXTeD> Hasło jest na pewno poprawne bo bez tej regułki działało :)
<shpaq> sprawdź co masz w logach
<shpaq> pewnie ustawiłeś tylko po kluczu
<shpaq> czy coś w ten deseń
<DeXTeD> AllowGroups root przed Match Group... może coś przeszkadzać?
<shpaq> może
<DeXTeD> wolał bym mieć pewność, że przez roota wbiję jeszcze kiedyś na serwer 
<DeXTeD> w logach mam ...DeXTeD...  not allowed because none of user's groups are listed in AllowGroups
<shpaq> no to masz odpowiedź
<DeXTeD> to muszę podać w AllowGroups też grupę do sftp?
<shpaq> tak, wszystkie które potem masz w Match
<shpaq> kurcze, przeca to podstawowa wiedza jest ;/
<DeXTeD> Dla kogoś kto tym zawodowo się zajmuje to tak, to jest moje pierwsze zderzenie z tym
<DeXTeD> Ale teraz jest ciekawszy błąd: Server unexpectedly closed network connection
<shpaq> 'paczaj' w logi
<shpaq> nie mam szklanej kuli
<DeXTeD> tak tak wiem, już przeglądam :)
<DeXTeD> nie podoba mu się właściciel /home 
<DeXTeD> I jest. Dzięki za konkretną pomoc.
<shpaq> proszę bardzo
<DeXTeD> Mam jeszcze jedno małe pytanie jak najlepiej zrobić pocztę na słabym VPS-ie?
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: ile userów? na użytek prywatny/firma?
<DeXTeD> Rozważałem zwykłe przekierowanie, albo może warto się pobawić z pełną obsługą?
<DeXTeD> na zasadzie ja i paru znajomych i klientów
<DeXTeD> góra 10-15 osób
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: postfix + postgresql/ldap + dovecot
<DeXTeD> Belzebub: a mysql może być?
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: mysql to krowa
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: chyba że już używasz to możesz w mysql dać
<DeXTeD> No właśnie już mam
<DeXTeD> A jak wygląda sprawa ze spamem?
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: spamassassin  to skonfiguruj
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: a także skonfiguruj firewall
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: iptables oczywiście
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: zamknij porty wszystkie i otwieraj które są potrzebne
<DeXTeD> Belzebub: dzięki, pytam się bo wyczytałem, że poczta dość bardzo obciąża serwer a mam tylko 512 MB ramu
<DeXTeD> Ale zainstaluje i zobaczę jak będzie chodzić
<shpaq> DeXTeD: google apps
<shpaq> a fakt, jużnie jest darmowe
<shpaq> dam u google
<shpaq> *damn even
<Belzebub> shpaq: postawiłbyś to w jakiejś firmie googleapps?
<DeXTeD> shpaq: fajne, szkoda, że tak drogo sobie liczą za to
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: tia, szczególnie jak lubisz "sprzedawać" dane. :D
<shpaq> Belzebub: tak, postawiłbym
<shpaq> znam całkiem sporo firm, które trzymają tam firmową pocztę
<DeXTeD> Przeglądam sobie logi  i zadziwiające jest to, że serwer który powstał 3 dni temu już został "przeszukany" w poszukiwaniu PhpMyAdmina
<shpaq> co w tym dziwnego?
<DeXTeD> Dla mnie to jeszcze dziwne i przerażające, jak wspominałem wcześniej - nie zajmowałem się jeszcze serwerami
<ntat> Cześć
<julek> czesc o/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-25
<sysek> :o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Quintasan> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-26
<yasiek> witam
<gjm> A to Ci…
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Potrzebuję pomocy z Windowsem... Chciałbym wyświetlić statystyki czasowe, korzystania z internetu przez użytkowników...
<CXIV> Ostatni miesiąc, rok..
<jacekowski> to sie nie da
<jacekowski> znaczy daloby sie, ale nie po fakcie
<CXIV> Ale lipa :)
<jacekowski> jakby jakikolwiek system mial zbierac takie informacje to bys nie wyrobil dokladajac dyskow twardych
<CXIV> Chcę tylko wiedzieć kiedy korzystano z mojego komputera
<CXIV> I przez jaki czas :)
<jacekowski> a to w event logu
<jacekowski> mozna popatrzec kto i kiedy sie logowal/wylogowywal
<jacekowski> ale on domyslnie chyba jest ustawiony na ostatenie 30 dni
<CXIV> A jest sposób żeby wyświetlić statystyki?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to juz musisz sobie sam zrobic
<CXIV> Znalazłem program który pokazuje czas ale nie dla poszczególnych użytkowników
<CXIV> Myślałem że skoro to taki "renomowany" system to będzie miał takie narzędzie :)
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wpadasz jutro do Nowych Horyzontów? ;)
<BlessJah> co się dzieje?
<bastetmilo> http://www.meetup.com/WordPress/Wroclaw/
<BlessJah> ]nie mam nic z WP wspólnego, po co ja tam?
<BlessJah> kto to w ogóle organizuje?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ojtam ojtam. Babeczki będą :), konkurs będzie :)
<bastetmilo> no a kto to może organizować ;)
<BlessJah> no bo wlasnie ciebie tam widze 
<bastetmilo> Ano :). Mój drugi event we Wrocławiu :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: babeczki czy babeczki?
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy. Babeczki i babeczki :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie narzekam na brak jednych i drugich, chyba się nie skuszę
<jacekowski> ktos tu ma uefi?
<BlessJah> są jakieś inne atrakcje przewidziane?
<BlessJah> choć hm...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wstęp wolny? czy trza sie rejestrować?
<jacekowski> w ogole, wlozylem SSD do mojego nowego laptop
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> i sie bootuje od wylaczenia calkiem do uruchomionego i zalogowanego win8 z pulpitem i wszystkim 
<jacekowski> w 5s
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ceny są już znośne?
<jacekowski> od dawna byly
<jacekowski> £129 za samsunga 840 250GB
<jacekowski> pewnie za mniej sie da dostac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zarabiam w złotówkach, nie w funtach
<jacekowski> http://www.komputronik.pl/category/7497/Sprzet_komputerowy_-Podzespoly-Notebook_Format_dysku_2%2C5%27%27.html?sb=&sd=&sort=&by=&sa=&showProducts=1&ot=23&prod%5B%5D=24
<jacekowski> 900 pln w polsce taki
<BlessJah> 1TB mam za 1/3 tego
<jacekowski> czyli prawie £200
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<jacekowski> no kogos chyba mocno pogielo
<BlessJah> to jedno, drugie że za tę cenę kupuję kilka tera
<BlessJah> ale akurat przeglądam 3.5 cala, nie wiem jak tam trafiłem
<BlessJah> lol, wybrałem 2.5 i trafiłem na... dyski serwerowe (?)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na granicy sprzęt mocno drożeje niestety
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zainstalowałbyś gcc-multilib?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wstęp jest wolny. Nie wymagam żadnej resjestracji. W końcu to "urodziny" :>. Oprócz konkursu (z nagrodami ;)) mamy dwie prezentacje - ale takie bardziej na luzie (bardziej techniczne tematy zostawiam na WordUpy i WordCampa). W każdym razie zapraszam jeśli będziesz miał ochotę i czas. :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no masz
<BlessJah> dzięki
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: może wpadnę wracając z pracy
<BlessJah> ale w sumie miałem się zabrać dzisiaj za asma, a że nie zabrałem, to będę musiał jutro to zrobić, więc "może" i "wpadnę"
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą kilka firm np. Clearcode zapowiedziało się, że wpadnie zrobić takie rekrutacyjne rozpoznanie. 
<bastetmilo> dobra, spadam :). Jutro czeka mnie baaardzo długi dzień. 
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: przedostatnia linijka
<BlessJah> poza tym, webmasterka to nie do końca moja bajka
<bastetmilo> Też i oni nie szukają webmasterów, tylko programistów.
<bastetmilo> dobra
<bastetmilo> mniejsza z tym.
<bastetmilo> spadam. o/
<BlessJah> o/
<jacekowski> programowanie WP
<jacekowski> brzmi troche jak sadomaso
<ftpd> "Programowanie" w PHP.
<ftpd> No halo
<Dreadlish> cokolwiek w php
<Dreadlish> sadomaso
<Dreadlish> nawet perl lepiej brzmi
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: http://s1.pokazywarka.pl/bigImages/1108946/3764667.jpg :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-19
<Dawid_PL> nikt nic nie pisze ?
<nvll> nikogo nie ma to nikt nic nie pisze
<nvll> proste
<Dawid_PL> jak nie ma zboku sa nicki
<Dawid_PL> uzywam programu KVIrc 4.2.0
<mati75> super
<mati75> a my nie
<Voldenet> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> jaki jest następny wyraz ciągu 2 3 5 8?
<xaxes`> 12
<Voldenet> pierwsza osoba która udzieliła takiej odpowiedzi
<xaxes`> pewnie 9001
<xaxes`> znając życoe
<xaxes`> życie*
<Voldenet> nie, 12 albo 13
<Voldenet> ale zbieram dane jak odpowiadają ludzie
<xaxes`> skąd 13?
<Voldenet> 2+3=5 3+5=8 5+8=13
<xaxes`> a
<xaxes`> nie wiem jak można dojść do 13 bez pomyślenia o 12
<Voldenet> też nie wiem
<Voldenet> ale 2/3 osoby tak odpowiedziały ;D
<Ashiren> ciag fibonacciego :?
<Dawid_PL> Miał ktoś styczność z ReactOS?    http://www.reactos.org/pl/o-reactos
<nvll> pewnie na #reactos mieli
<Dawid_PL> aha
<ftpd> Voldenet, A czemu 12?
<Voldenet> .5x^2-.5x+2
<Voldenet> albo ciąg arytmetyczny z licznikiem jako różnicą
<ftpd> Nie zrozumiałem, ale tak.
<Voldenet> 2+1=3 3+2=5 5+3=8 8+4=12
<ftpd> O, zrozumiałem.
<ftpd> Matematyka jest gupia ;-)
<Voldenet> cokolwiek chcesz opisać, matematyka może opisać
<Voldenet> równanie na bycie głupią też pewnie jest
<ftpd> Oczywiście.
<ftpd> I tym akcentem idę do domu.
<ftpd> Cz.
<TheNumb> Voldenet: tym akurat się zajmuje fizyka, nie matematyka.
<TheNumb> Jednakże językiem, którym posługuje się fizyka jest matematyka.
<TheNumb> :F
<Dreadlish> tak
<wapniakus> mam zainstalowane Ubuntu z Unity - czy jeśli doinstaluję gnome, to stracę jakieś dane - np z /home albo z pulpitu?
<TheNumb> wapniakus: raczej nie.
<TheNumb> Tylko gnome może się gryźć z unity.
<TheNumb> Od czasu kiedy mają osobne backendy od ustawnień jest niby lepiej ale i tak są jakieś zgrzyty.
<wapniakus> chciałbym wywalić Unity - to nie dla mnie, jakie polecie środowisko graficzne - proste i szybkie? I jak to zainstalować żeby było cacy nie gryzło się z niczym?
<wapniakus> szybkość i płynność przede wszystkim, wygląd nie ma znaczenia
<gjm> tty
<TheNumb> wapniakus: lxde
<TheNumb> wapniakus: pakiet nazywa się lubuntu-desktop
<wapniakus> TheNumb: a wywalić Unity potem?
<TheNumb> wapniakus: nie wiem z których pakietów składa się unity :(
<wapniakus> TheNumb: ok, poradzę sobie
<nvll> wapniakus: xfce albo lxde zobacz
<TheNumb> wapniakus: jak zainstalujesz lubuntu-desktop to pulpet będzie wyglądał tak lub podobnie: http://lubuntu.net/
<Ashiren> a lxde na qt juz?
<gjm> Nie.
<TheNumb> Jeszcze nie.
<TheNumb> Chociaż jest daily ppa dla lubuntu ;p
<TheNumb> Ale tam korzystają standardowo z kwina :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-20
<grek2> czesc
<grek2> podpowiedzial by mi ktos dlaczego nie moge uruchomic adb - tak to wyglada
<grek2> http://wklej.to/Ms6hk
<grek2> tutaj jest dokladniej http://wklej.to/U8Txr
<grek2> ok juz wiem - nie dziala to na x64
<grek2> szkoda ze nie ma zadnego komunikatu :)
<grek2> albo ze jest ale mylący
<Voldenet> apt-get install ia32-libs
<Voldenet> ewentualnie ia32-libs-multiarch
<grek2> ok już to odkryłem - niestety nie ma ia32-libs w 14.04 ale znalazlem zeby dodac repo z poprzedniej wersji zainstalowac to i wywalic repo
<mati75> multiarch
<grek2> to do mnie ?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> google → ubuntu multiarch
<grek2> ok
<gregorijus> Witam. Byłem na wsi i używałem netu przez usb z komórki na laptop. Wróciłem do domu i nie mam wifi w laptopie, padł mi, nawet nie znajduje nic. Co trzeba zrobić?
<shpaq> mornin'
<ciastek> gregorijus: włączyć wifi
<gregorijus> włączony
<Voldenet> wieśniaki ukradły ci wifi
<Voldenet> musisz pojechać z powrotem na wieś i odebrać
<Voldenet> im
<TheNumb> Dokładnie.
<TheNumb> http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/05/19/goodbye-canonical-hello-xprize/
<gregorijus> może mi na linuxmint-pl pomogą
<TheNumb> gregorijus: a skąd mamy wiedzieć co nie działa jak nic nie napisałeś? ;/
<gregorijus> a co mam napisać?
<gregorijus> log z jakich komend?
<gregorijus> zielony na ubuncie jestem
<Voldenet> iw dev wlan0 scan
<Voldenet> iw dev wlan0 link
<Voldenet> jak scan nic nie pokazuje, to nie ma wifi w pobliżu, albo moc nadajnika masz zepsutą
<Voldenet> iw dev wlan0 set power_save off
<Voldenet> możesz
<Voldenet> albo zmienić
<Voldenet> iw dev wlan0 set txpower auto
<gregorijus> no such device
<Voldenet> lshw -c network
<Voldenet> iwconfig
<Voldenet> lspci
<Voldenet> sprawdź czy masz wireless za pomocą iwconfig, jak nie
<Voldenet> to lspci/lshw sprawdza czy masz w ogóle kartę wifi
<Voldenet> jak widzi tą kartę, to znak, że jakiegoś modułu nie masz załadowanego
<TheNumb> gregorijus: nie wyłączyłeś przypadkiem przyciskiem karty wifi? ;]
<gregorijus> nie
<gjm> ukradli mu fifirifi, mówię wam
<TheNumb> gregorijus: sprawdź może.
<TheNumb> Włącz i wyłącz wifi.
<Voldenet> ma kartę
<Voldenet> wlan1
<Voldenet> looks fine
<gregorijus> włączyłem i wyłączyłem i nic
<Cysioland> #suchar
<Cysioland> - Haloooo, czy to pralnia?!
<Cysioland> - Sralnia!, kurwa, a nie pralnia. Tu Ministerstwo Kultury ty chuju jebany!!
<jacekowski> banowac!
<Guest44723> Witam.
<Guest44723> można zadać pytanie? :>
<Cysioland> Guest44723, don't ask to ask, just ask, w skrócie: pytaj śmiało
<Guest44723> żwieże xubuntu, chce przez ssh zalogować się na serwer centosa
<Guest44723> i mi zatrzymuje sie na Connection to ip
<TheNumb> No to coś z serwerem nie tak.
<TheNumb> Cysioland: aleś ty wulgarny
<Cysioland> TheNumb, też mi nowina, kiciu
<TheNumb> /topic
<TheNumb> :(
<Cysioland> TheNumb, że ja niby nie jestem kulturalny? Ależ kiciu!
<Guest44723> sorry, net mi rozłączyło
<Guest44723> anyway to nie bardzo może być serwer jak wszystko poza moim laptopem do niego może się podłączyć
<Guest44723> mi to wygląda jakby gdzies była zaszyta regóła wedle której moge używać ssh tylko w LANie
<Guest44723> i dlatego łącząc się z zewnętrznym IP nawet się do niego nie dobijam tak naprawdę
<Cysioland> „regóła”
<Cysioland> aua
<Cysioland> bolało
<Guest44723> przepraszam :/
<Cysioland> Guest44723, spoko
<Guest44723> mam korektę na angielski ustawioną
<Guest44723> ogarnę to żeby Was nie męczyć moją Polszczyzną...
<jacken> Guest44723: a ping Ci dziala na tamten IP? nmap? a innych urzadzen w tej samej sieci co xubuntu dziala SSH?
<Guest44723> ping mi nie działa z żadnego kompa ale tak już jest serwer ustawiony
<Guest44723> inne urzadzenia w tej samej sieci co xubuntu bez problemu łączą się z tym serwerem
<jacken> Guest44723: ssh -v, nc -vz <server> 22, nmap
<jacken> moze Ci cos powie
<jacken> no i logi na serwerze sprawdz
<TheNumb> ssh -vvvv lepiej
<Guest44723> przepinam sie jeszcze teraz na AP z telefonu
<Guest44723> żeby wykluczyć czary mojego routera
<Guest44723> OpenSSH_6.6, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<Guest44723> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Guest44723> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<Guest44723> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Guest44723> debug1: Connecting to
<TheNumb> nie tutaj
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> na wklej.org wklejaj
<TheNumb> A dnsy w ogóle wiedzą co to za domena?
<Guest28062> łącze się po IP
<TheNumb> A nie masz ustawionego jakiegoś innego portu?
<Guest44723> *wywaliłem dubla
<TheNumb> W sumie to możesz sobie wylistować reguły iptables
<TheNumb> iptables --list
<Guest44723> nie, port standardowy 22
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy czegoś nie ma
<Guest44723> http://wklej.org/id/1367273/
<Guest44723> nie bardzo
<Guest44723> to świeży system
<TheNumb> Guest44723: a z -vvvv spróbuj się połączyć.
<Guest44723> dokładnie to samo
<TheNumb> no ale na wklej wrzuć.
<TheNumb> Bo im więcej v tym bardziej gadatliwe się robi ;-)
<Guest44723> tak, wiem, ale tu już nie ma różnicy w tym co wypluje
<TheNumb> mhm
<Guest44723> http://wklej.org/id/1367285/
<jacken> Guest44723: jak nic innego nie ma to moze byc firewall, routing albo MTU
<jacken> Guest44723: "nc -vz <ip> 22" co mowi?
<Guest44723> gdyby mi ssh raczył coś więcej powiedzieć, że klucz nie ten, czy cokolwiek to bym nie męczył :)
<Guest44723> jacken nc wisi póki co
<jacken> no to moze byc firewall gdzies. Zobacz logi na serwerze i tcpdump na obydwoch koncach moze cos powiedziec
<TheNumb> Próbujesz się zalogować używając ssh -i?
<Guest44723> z nc: failed: Connection timed out
<Guest44723> TheNumb: różnie, raz tak, raz bez
<Guest44723> jacken na serwerze logi sprawdzałem, tam jest pusto, tak jakbym sie nie dobił nawet do serwera, czyli moja próba ugrzęzła albo na routerze albo na samym laptopie
<TheNumb> na laptopie niebardzo
<Guest44723> tyle że przełączyłem neta z routeraz na AP telefonu
<TheNumb> Skoro nie ma reguł w iptables.
<Guest44723> więc nie ządze żeby telefon mi blokował połączenie po ssh na zewnętrzne ip :)
<Guest44723> Mam na myśli hotspot WiFi z telefonu
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> Guest44723: a spróbuj sudo ufw allow 22
<jacken> Guest44723: a tcpdump na serwerwerze cos mowi? i co mowi "mtr --report <server>"?
<Guest44723> spieszę sprawdzić
<jacken> mtr oczywiscie z laptopa
<Guest44723> ufw zrobił update zasad ale nie pomogło
<Guest44723> tcpdump musze zainstalować na serwerze bo nie ma
<Guest44723> mtr wychodzi za router w śiwat
<jacken> Guest44723: dochodzi do serwera?
<Guest44723> nie :(
<Guest44723> wkleje Ci output
<Guest44723> http://wklej.org/id/1367301/
<Guest44723> teraz jest trochę dziwne bo laptop łaczy się po wifi z routerem a ten po wifi z telefonem a ten przez 3G z siecią
<Guest44723> ale to tylko dlatego że normalny net mi chiwlowo nie działa
<Guest44723> ale tak czy siak jak router łączyś sie normalnie z netem sytuacja była taka sama
<Guest44723> tcpdump na laptopie zwraca mi: tcpdump: WARNING: eth0: no IPv4 address assigned
<jacken> Guest44723: raczej na serwerze tcpdump, chociaz na laptopie tez moze cos powiedziec
<jacken> masz eth0 skonfigurowane w ogole? tcpdump mowi Ci ze nie
<Guest44723> na serwerze czego powinienem szukać? tam jest duży ruch, przefiltrować po moim IP?
<Guest44723> jacken: pewnie dlatego że po wlan0 jestem wpięty
<jacken> Guest44723: tak przefiltruj swoje IP publiczne
<Guest44723> z moim IP lipa bo owszem wysypuje mi na serwerze co się dzieje ale to z innego kompa
<Guest44723> z tego z którego mogę się zalogować na serwer i odpalić tcpdump :)
<Guest44723> zobacze jeszcze po kablu
<TheNumb> Guest44723: krótka piłka, operator od 3g ma coś powalone i tyle.
<TheNumb> Puściłem mtr do 110.158.18.233 i nie gubię po drodze dużo pakietów.
<Guest44723> TheNumb to dlaczego komp obok może się połaczyc przez ssh?
<TheNumb> Guest44723: puść mtr z jednego i drugiego i pokaż.
<TheNumb> adrian_: jak działają internety z internetunion?
<bt4> witam
<Cysioland> Dd
<nvll> ↑ - to nie jest twój wykop
<Cysioland> nvll, Dd — dzień dobry, PS:
<Cysioland>                           _               _
<Cysioland>                          | |             | |
<Cysioland>   _   _ ___ _   _ _ __   | | _____  _ __ | |_ ___
<Cysioland>  | | | / __| | | | '_ \  | |/ / _ \| '_ \| __/ _ \
<Cysioland>  | |_| \__ \ |_| | | | | |   < (_) | | | | || (_) |
<Cysioland>   \__,_|___/\__,_|_| |_| |_|\_\___/|_| |_|\__\___/
<Cysioland>                                                  
<nvll> to jest już abuse
<nvll> +b
<Cysioland> nvll, sama jesteś abuse, homofobie
<Dreadlish> gjm: daj mu bana.
<Dreadlish> gjm: plooosie
<Cysioland> Dreadlish, nie da, przecież nie jest homofobem
<nvll> +q też może być
<Dreadlish> tak, tak, tak :3
<Cysioland> --- Linia pokojowa, od tego momentu jesteśmy dla siebie mili ---
<Dreadlish> gjm: gjm gjm gjm dżendeeeer
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie piernicz, że w robocie siedzisz :x
<nvll> gjm_nettigo
<Cysioland> Nettigo… majsterkowa firma…
<Dreadlish> no chociaż głupi bidżej niech sie obudzi
<xaxes`> nie ma to jak zapach abuse przed 20
<Dreadlish> xaxes`: c'nie?
<gjm> tak
<Dreadlish> dziękujemy bardzo.
<ftpd> E tam, bany.
<ftpd> +q się daje.
<gjm> Wiesz jak on wkurwia?
<ftpd> Kicknij się za brzydkie słowo :(
<gjm> fak
<gjm> źle
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Popsułeś.
<gjm> Bogowie mnie osądzą.
<TheNumb> krul osondzi
<adrian_> Odnośnie mojego probelmu z ssh o którym was męczyłem wcześniej
<adrian_> tak więc...
<adrian_> khem...
<adrian_> pomyliłem adres IP, jedną cyfrę : ]
<Ashiren> ;o
<TheNumb> tak myślałem :D
<TheNumb> Ale nie chciałem pisać
<TheNumb> :F
<Ashiren> :Þ
<TheNumb> Chowaj ten jęzor
<TheNumb> ;x
<Ashiren> :|
<adrian_> oczywiście teraz wszystko działa ;)
<qermit> robił ktoś kerberosa?
<marsjaninzmarsa> qermit: q3k
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-21
<nvll> .c
<nvll> ops
<nvll> nie to
<Ashiren> .d
<TheNumb> A Wziuuzard znowu zaginął w akcji.
<TheNumb> Chyba dalej kompiluje gentoo na powerbooku :D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<dweller> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-22
<qermit> ęąó, testliterek
<mati75> -r dajcie
<gjm> zapomniałem
<Ashiren> ale i tak nie byles first
<shpaq> mornin'
<gjm> znowu?
<TheNumb> \o
<Ashiren> a to sie samo robi?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-23
<sbl> halu
<Mag_na_falli> siemaneczko XD
<TheNumb> xDdddddDdd
<mati75> ja pierdole
<mati75> Mag_na_falli: weź idź pierdolnij głową o ściane
<TheNumb> mati75: lepiej przez okno, jak magik
<Mag_na_falli> mati75, dostałeś pałę w gimnazjum ? XD
<nvll> Mag_na_falli: /join #ubuntu-pl,0
<mati75> Mag_na_falli: idź lepiej lekcje odrabiać
<mati75> a gimbazie byłem wtedy gdy cię w planach jeszcze nie mieli
<TheNumb> Mag_na_falli: pałę to chyba dostajesz od "kolegów"
<nvll> on zachowuje się gorzej od Cysioland
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> you should know better
<ftpd> Skarżył się na Was!
<gjm> Kto?
<TheNumb> mag na fallusie
<mati75> na czym?
<mati75> na kutasie?
<TheNumb> no
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/9yp6MhP.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-24
<MillionEuroSE> witajcie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<MillionEuroSE> kurde, te media w polsce przeklamane do szpiku kosci
<MillionEuroSE> czytam sobie na onet o tej masakrze w Karlovka
<MillionEuroSE> i nie wierze
<MillionEuroSE> wiec szukam dalej po zagranicznych materialach
<MillionEuroSE> i to akurat polskie media ukryly, ze jeden z przeciwnikow, a przynajmniej ten pokazany ma sfastyke wytatuowana na klacie, ze po prawy sektor to faszysci i bancyci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS9x1UJQ_eA
<dweller> wszystkie media są przekłamane, zarówno te rządowe jak "niezależne"
<gjm> Zajebiście.
<dweller> jak i*
<gjm> Jeszcze Fakt poczytaj.
<dweller> Fakt jest świetny
<dweller> "Ciepło zabija"
<dweller> albo inny wybitny tytuł, powinni pulizera dostać
<gjm> ej, ale "Mąż orał mną pole" było dobre.
<MillionEuroSE> gjm, "Maz oral mna pole"?? gdzie takie tytuly sa?
<MillionEuroSE> :D
<gjm> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OKG4eRnExB8/S6cZzPhulsI/AAAAAAAAAjQ/sYocdAWPznI/s1600-h/oral.jpg
<MillionEuroSE> gjm: http://www.se.pl/wydarzenia/kronika-kryminalna/maz-ora-mna-pole_104818.html
<MillionEuroSE> komentarz: "niektore to lubio" :)
<MillionEuroSE> do czego to dochodzi
<MillionEuroSE> inny komentarz: "Antoni B.napewno jest bardzo dobrym katolikiem,potrafi się gorliwie modlić." :)
<MillionEuroSE> ja przezylem terror w domu, matka zabierala nas i uciekala z domu, dzieki "ukladom" zmuszana byla sila, porywaniem dzieci czyli nas wrocic do domu, w 1997 roku zaginela bez sladu i do dzis jest zaginiona, policja ani 4-ry telewizje niczego nie dokonaly, bo to "grubsza sprawa", podejmowane byly proby zatrucia ojca, zabicia, bezskuteczne, nie rozumiem jak w zacofanej wiosce nie mogla ta kobieta tego uczynic?? idiotka jakas
<MillionEuroSE> i to uciekalismy wiele razy
<MillionEuroSE> raz przy probie porwania nas z pod szkoly w Zielonej Gorze, zaczelismy krzyczec, walic w okna i ludzie otoczyli samochod i porywacze wypuscili nas i uciekli
<MillionEuroSE> ludzie walili w szyby i malo co nie zmasakrowali samochodu
<nvll> co ty pierdolisz?
<MillionEuroSE> nvll, mam to udowodnic?
<nvll> tak
<MillionEuroSE> a ten artykul jest z 05.08.2009, nie wiem jak to mozliwe
<MillionEuroSE> nvll, dam Ci kontakt do brata, on potwierdzi, sproboje czegos na necie poszukac ale wtedy netu nie bylo, a walizke z telefonem "komorkowym" mieli tylko dyplomaci, zobacze czy cos sie z tego czasu opublikowalo
<nvll> ja nie chcę się z nikim kontaktować
<nvll> primo po chuj to piszesz tutaj?
<nvll> secundo to jest kanał o ubuntu a nie o pierdołach
<MillionEuroSE> nvll, ok, chcialem tylko skomentowac idiotyzm pod tytulem "Mąż orał mną pole"
<MillionEuroSE> :)
<MillionEuroSE> kolejny ciekawy tytul"Polska pod znakiem burz i silnego wiatru. Możliwe trąby powietrzne"!!!
<MillionEuroSE> ratujmy serwery, lub przenosmy je za granice, bo "traby powietrzne" nadchodza :)
<MillionEuroSE> aha, jesli juz o serwery chodzi, kazdy z Was ma jakis tak?
<MillionEuroSE> bo mam taki dylemat troche, mam taki niczego sobie serwer ale chcialbym go dzielic z kims
<gjm> usuń konto
<MillionEuroSE> gjm, ale to nie konto tylko serwer na Ubuntu
<MillionEuroSE> konta mozna tam zakladac tak jak na normalnym desktopowym ubuntu
<gjm> skąd oni się biorą?
<MillionEuroSE> kto?
<MillionEuroSE> pisze po ludzku po prostu
<MillionEuroSE> usun konto, nie chce usuwac tylko z kims dzielic serwer
<MillionEuroSE> trudne?
<gjm> dla Ciebie? tak
<nvll> drugi Cysioland…
<MillionEuroSE> nvll, nie kumam, co to Cysioland?
<MillionEuroSE> no nie wierze
<MillionEuroSE> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/forum/trzesienie-ziemi-w-grecji,0,1166510,133513507,czytaj.html
<MillionEuroSE> to tylko komentarze ale zobaczcie tak z 5 nizej, jakie nowe slowa powstaja dzieki dzisiejszym mediom
<MillionEuroSE> rusocentrum
<gjm> rurkowce
<MillionEuroSE> gjm, ale sam sie wypowiedz, czy to nie jest idiotyzm? centrofob,paszczucentrum, .... trudon uwierzyc co media robia z ludzmi
<MillionEuroSE> ale to fakt
<MillionEuroSE> znacie jakies normalne media?
<MillionEuroSE> gjm, znasz?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> Daj mi spokój.
<MillionEuroSE> gjm, mam pytanie, czemu nagle trzeba intentyfikowac sie zeby wejsc na ubuntu-pl? kto to wymyslil
<MillionEuroSE> ?
<nvll> masoni i żydzi
<MillionEuroSE> nvll, nie zartuj :p
<MillionEuroSE> w czym rzecz
<MillionEuroSE> ?
<nvll> nie zartuje
<Ploy> nvll, a czy mozesz mi napisac jelsli nie na kanale to na priv co sie dzialo ze zmuszeni byliscie do zaostrzenia zasad bezinteresownej pomocy uzytkownikom Ubuntu?
<Ploy> *jesli
<nvll> nie wiem
<nvll> nie mnie pytaj
<Ploy> bo to pierwszy kanal na ktory wchodzi normalny poczatkujacy, i staje sie uzytkownikiem a w wyniku nauki .. tez uzytkownikiem
<Ploy> profesjonalistami nazywaja sie ci ktorzy uzywaja Linuksa min 10 lat
<Ploy> ale tu jest pomoc dla nich
<Ploy> i nagle wyskakuje jakis komunikat
<Ploy> nie wiedza o co chodzi z tym IDENTIFY
<gjm> …i mamy ich z głowy, proste
<nvll> odsiewa tych co nie umieją w google
<Ploy> no i mysla... mysla... dobra, ide w "pizdut"
<CookieM> ale jak wejść na irc-a to już wiedzą, jak się powiedziało 'a', trzeba powiedzieć 'b' itd.
<Ploy> gjm, grupa zend framework  zalozyla kanal #zf-talk
<Ploy> i zf-talk-community
<Ploy> ta pierwsza jest dla wszystkich
<Ploy>  a ta druga dla tych ktorzy to tworza, wymieniaja sie bugami itd
<Ploy> moze powinniscie zalozyc ubuntu-pl-community zeby w elicie siedziec a nie sluchac pytan poczatkujacych?
<Ploy> przypomnijcie sobie jaka byla idea tego kanalu
<Ploy> ja jestem z Wami wiele lat
<Ploy> z 15???
<Ploy> nie, moze dziele tez troche z polnet
<Ploy> ale idea zalozenia tego kanalu bylo to zeby pomoc ludziom
<Ploy> jak wlaczyc to czy tamto, jaki pakiet do tego czy tamtego
<gjm> halo, policja, proszę przyjechać na #ubuntu-pl
<Ploy> gjm :)
<Ploy> to samo napisalem na innym kanale
<Ploy> POLICJA?
<Ploy> - Tak
<Ploy> - Prosze przyjechac do fejsbuka
<Ploy> :D
<Ploy> gjm, ja nikogo nie krytykuje, ale prosze o dalsza promocje opensource, a przede wszystkim Ubuntu
<Ploy> jak skomercjalizuja Ubuntu to bedziemy wszyscy na kanale o innej nazwie
<Ploy> ale nie dzielmy sie tylko laczmy
<Ploy> nvll, jakie zydy na tym kanale trollowaly? nie kumam o co chodzi z tymi masonami i zydami
<nvll> http://img.sadistic.pl/pics/e08cfcaa5042.jpg
<CookieM> ja myślę, że polskie kanały irc są bardzo specyficzne: niewiele tam merytorycznych treści, a jeśli już, to fachowa gwara starych wyjadaczy, początkujący zaś ryzykują: a)wyśmianiem za swoje pytania albo b) odpowiedzią niedostosowaną do ich umiejętności i znów wróć do punktu a)
<Ploy> ok, ale po co sie dzielic, lepiej sie laczyc szczegolnie jesli chodzi o opensource
<Ploy> zf-talk wymyslil metode
<Ploy> zftalk*
<CookieM> dzielenie się to podstawa dzisiejszych stosunków społecznych, które ostatecznie doprowadzą do rewolucji klasowej i nastania komunizmu
<Ploy> a tam komunizmu, ludzie maja mozgi, jest demokracja
<Ploy> trafilem dzisiaj btw na cos dziwnego https://www.youtube.com/user/WieslawPilchChiny1
<CookieM> z demokracją jest jest jak z trawnikiem: nie pielęgnowany zarasta chwastami
<Ploy> gosc jakby gada od rzeczy ale nie wiem, ja uksztaltowany przez media europejskie jestem
<Ploy> on gada troche jak ten profesor
<Ploy> jak mu tam
<Ploy> ten co nazywa bydlem Polakow
<gjm> Bob Marley
<Ploy> gjm, czemu kanal juz nie chce pomoc w promocji Ubuntu poprzez pomaganie nowym uzytkownikom Ubuntu? nie kazdy wie jak zrobic rejestracje nicka, bez angielskiego, bo na #freenode idzie odstac pomoc w tym, jak moga uzyskac pomoc z #ubuntu-pl bedac nowymi uzytkownikami Ubuntu?
<Ploy> *dostac
<gjm> tu nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Ploy> maja
<Ploy> ja mam
<gjm> ty się nie liczysz
<Ploy> nie pisz "ty" tylko "Ty" bierz pod uwage kulture jezyka polskiego
<CookieM> bez znajomości angielskiego albo innego języka europejskiego czegokolwiek konkretnego na temat komputerów dowiedzieć
<Ploy> CookieM, ale to wiadomo, pisze o osobach nowych, nowych uzytkownikach Ubuntu
<gjm> ja jebie…
<Ploy> podstawa jest angielski i ja tez go uzywam codziennie
<nvll> Ploy: naucz się polskiego najpierw
<Ploy> nie mam polskiej klawiatury
 * nvll facepalms
<Ploy> Skiba jest zydem
<Ploy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7O-2Z-jdI&feature=kp
<mati75> tak, tak
<mati75> a papież gwałcił dzieci
<gjm> ps. to prawda
<nvll> ale tylko małe
<Ploy> z tej piosenki wylonilem moje postanowienie, nie chce byc jeleniem
<Ploy> mimo ze teraz jestem
<Ploy> ale nie chce
<Ploy> dlatego kocham opensource, gdyby polityka byla tak prowadzona jak open source to mielibysmy stacje na marsie, powaga
<Ploy> teraz tylko rosja jest jedyna nadzieja dla miedzynarodowej stacji kosmicznej, czemu? bo nasi reprezentanci blokuja rozwoj
<Ploy> ISS NASA i google
<Ploy> a nie "Polskie" media
<ftpd> Te, szanujący kulturę języka polskiego, czemu piszesz 'rosja' zamiast 'Rosja' i 'Polskie' zamiast 'polskie'?
<Voldenet> 'tak bardzo nie szanuję rosji że pisze z małej'
<gjm> #rebel
<ftpd> W ogóle jakaś chora misja.
<ftpd> Jakbym miał logi, to bym sprawdził, czy to nie jest ten, co wczoraj płakał na szepcie, że za 'xD' dostał wyśmianie. Bo podobnie sapał o idei pomocy i o tym, jak trudno jest tu wejść, bo wymaga rejestracji nicka.
<gjm> To pewnie ten.
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> >używanie xD >2014
<gjm> xD
<buharin> hej zna tu ktos django?
<gjm> A kto to?
<Voldenet> django/django
<Voldenet> pewnie, bardzo w porzo gość
<Ploy> no mozna mnie z blotem zniszczyc, czekam ftpd, bp jestem ptriota na obczyznie, nie uzywam Polskich znakow klawiatury z wiadomych przyczyn, jednak np "Ty,Ciebie,Twoj,Twojego" bym nie ruszyl bo jestem Polakiem
<ftpd> Jak dla mnie, możesz być i Wielkim Teogonistą.
<Ploy> wiec nie wiem skad ta agresja
<ftpd> Jest XXI wiek, zrobienie sobie polskich znaczków, zwłaszcza na Linuksie, to nie problem.
<nvll> przecież Ciebie, itp. się nie pisze z wielkiej litery
<ftpd> Swoją drogą, nigdy nie rozumiałem patriotyzmu.
<nvll> tylko z małej, debilu
<ftpd> nvll, Nie no, forma grzecznościowa, wypada.
<nvll> ftpd: w normalnej komunikacji powinno się używać małej
<ftpd> Coś jak niemieckie Sie, tyle że u nich to wymóg, u nas zwyczaj.
<Ploy> ftpd, ja jestem z tych co uciekli od demokacji jaka tusk daje, w czym problem? to samo ma 3 mln ludzi
<ftpd> nvll, Jakiś dowód?
<nvll>                     │20:09:13         @ftpd | Jest XXI wiek, zrobienie sobie polskich znaczków, zwłaszcza na Linuksie, to nie problem.
<nvll> nie to
<ftpd> Ploy, Nie zamierzam rozmawiać o polityce. W dupie mam politykę.
<nvll> http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=1567
<Ploy> ftpd, ja tez
<gjm> poważne pierdololo
<ftpd> nvll, Nie przekonałeś mnie. Rozmowa w internecie to bardziej jednak jak list (no, przez krótką formę - raczej telegram, żeby się trzymać pocztowych porównań); w Twoim linku jest o narracji. My się do siebie zwracamy, jak w liście; nie opisujemy, jak w powieści.
<ftpd> Ploy, Nie interesuje mnie to. Nie szukam kolegów.
<Ploy> ftpd, ja takich jak Ty tez nie
<ftpd> Ploy, To po co do mnie mówisz?
<Ploy> ftpd, bo szukam przyjaciol, nie kolegow!
<ftpd> Ploy, To idź na kanał szukających przyjaciół.
<Ploy> i pierdol sie jesli nie wiesz o czym pisze, ja pisze o konkretach, Ty wyskakujesz z pierdolami, ja nie chce z Toba walczyc tylko sie zjednoczyc co kazdy prawdziwy Polak powinien zrobic
<Ploy> wielu z nas jest na emigracji
<gjm> "ja pisze o konkretach"
<gjm> xD
<ftpd> Da się zrobić +q na $a?
<gjm> Pewnie tak.
<ftpd> Ploy, Napisz coś?
<ftpd> Stestujemy.
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/g82536D.png
<ftpd> Idiota, no.
<gjm> ja jebie…
<ftpd> gjm, Ej, ciekawi mnie to.
<ftpd> zobacz, czy działa.
<ftpd> Mesgnij.
<gjm> Działa.
<ftpd> Mogłeś mesgnąć, bym zdjął.
<ftpd> Dzięki za test.
<Ploy> ddf'
<Ploy> oooo
<Ploy> jestem
<Ploy> wiec prosze, laczmy sie a nie dzielmy
<Ploy> na lepszych i gorszych
<gjm> ftpd: 20:29 NickServ (NickServ@services.) Ploy is not registered.
<gjm> no ale +r
<Ploy> ok nie banujcie mnie, bede glosowal za PISPO
<Ploy> zeby nie miec bana
<mati75> ja pierdole
<mati75> Ploy: lecz się na nogi, bo na głowę już za późno
<nvll> głosuj na KNP
 * nvll łamie ciszę wyborczą ;D
<ftpd> Eee.
<ftpd> [20:20:30] Ploy is logged in as MillionEuroSE
<ftpd> I właśnie nie wiem, czy $a wymaga bieżącego nicka, czy głównego.
<ftpd> Nie chce mi się testować.
<gjm> Nazwy konta.
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Dobra, niech se gada.
<ftpd> Ja i tak zaraz idę łamać ustawę o wychowaniu w trzeźwości i przedziwdziałaniu alkoholizmowi.
<Voldenet> W sumie ja chyba zagłosuję na pzpr
<Voldenet> oh wait, teraz się podzieliło na kilka partii
<Ploy> ftpd, nie rob tego
<Ploy> Voldenet, nie mowimy na kogo glosujemy ani o kandytatach, za lajk jest grzywna
<Voldenet> Ploy: nie mówimy, bo?
<Voldenet> bo takie jest prawo?
<Voldenet> Prawo mówi też, że nie można grać w kości na pieniądze
<Ploy> jebniete prawo ale takie jest
<Voldenet> o ile nie należymy do mafii
<Voldenet> poza tym, mówienie na kogo głosujemy to nie jest żadna agitacja
<gjm> wybieram pikachu
<Voldenet> POLICJA
<Voldenet> PRZYJEŻDŻAJCIE DO INTERNETU
<Ploy> Voldenet, oni to sobie beda tlumczyc jak chca
<Voldenet> AGITUJĄ!
<Ploy> POLICJA?
<Ploy> - Tak
<Ploy> - Przyjedzcie do fejsbuka
<Ploy> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<.9
<gjm> Do dupy.
<gjm> Powtarzasz się.
<Ploy> :)
<gjm> Zaczynasz mnie irytować.
<Ploy> gjm, bo takie sa fakty
<gjm> srakty
<Ploy> gjm, obron mnie przed zona wiec, ona wyczytala "dupy" o co chodzi sie pyta
<Voldenet> ja wam powiem, że głosuję
<Voldenet> w pierwszej turze na polityka, w drugiej na tego samego
<Voldenet> ;}
<Ploy> Voldenet, i wierze ze wybierzesz dobrze, ale martwi mnie jkm
<Voldenet> AGITUJE
<Voldenet> POLICJA, TERAZ JUŻ NAPRAWDĘ!
<Ploy> przepraszam gjm
<Voldenet> hehe
<mati75> #heheszki
<gjm> hue.gif
<Voldenet> ヾ（´▽｀） ＨＵＥＨＵＥＨＵＥ
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-25
<gjm> hrhr
<Ashiren> aww https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/5/19/f67f2da0-53c9-4ced-a273-0e0f4633b15d.jpg
<BlessJah> hm...
<gjm> bul dópy za 3, 2, 1…
<BlessJah> gjm: tez sie ciesze
<gjm> Że Jaruzelski nie żyje?
<BlessJah> ze cie widze
<gjm> No, fajna sprawa, nie powiem.
<BlessJah> nic takiego nie powiedzialem
<Voldenet> Czy śmierć Jaruzelskiego można potraktować jako agitację wyborczą
<Voldenet> ?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Powinni go zamknąć.
<CookieM> w polityce każde wydarzenie można jakoś interpretować, tylko od interpretacji zależy jej jakość
<CookieM> czyli albo coś budujemy albo uprawiamy magię voodoo
<Dreadlish> zamknąć jaruzela
<gjm> dożywocie!
<Ashiren> za wolnosc! https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8197139200/hDD5AD6BA/
<dweller> Ashiren: ile gigabajtów kotów masz na dysku?
<qermit> to znowu ja
<qermit> czy konie mnie słyszą?
<qermit> kurcze, mam złą strefę
<dweller> wat
 * qermit zrobił wreszcie swoją miniszelownię na freescale
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-18
<maciej_> witam, moze mi ktos pomoc z dosc dziwnym problemem. zainstalowalem 15.04 64bit i po wylaczeniu laptopa zatrzymuje sie ekran na ladowaniu ubuntu. Na Mint 17.1 bylo to samo, raz sie zaladuje, a raz zawiesi na ladowaniu. jedyny komunikat jaki widzialem to acpi pcc probe failed.
<Voldenet> >acpi pcc probe failed
<Voldenet> oznacza nic
<maciej_> a da sie wylaczyc ladowanie z tym fioletowym ekranem, zebym mogl odczytac bledy podczas ladowania?
<Voldenet> a wiesza to się poza ładowaniem?
<maciej_> nie po prostu nie chce sie zaladowac system.
<maciej_> czasem sie zaladuje co jest najdziwniejsze, a czasem nie.
<Voldenet> mi to wygląda na problem albo z dyskiem albo z ramem
<Voldenet> problemy z ramem to losowe zwiechy w dziwnych momentach, trudno zdiagnozować
<Voldenet> łatwo sprawdzić memtestem
<maciej_> robilem mem testa jakis czas temu jak dokupowalem druga kosc i bez problemow dzialalo. No nic zrobie jeszcze raz mem testa
<maciej_> odczyt smart dysku pokazuje status ok.\
<Voldenet> bywają takie bugi, że tylko jeden sektor jest skopany
<Voldenet> co prawda dysk powinien go oznaczyć i dać inny sektor, ale w praktyce czasami to nie działa (nie wiem czemu0
<maciej_> no nic to moze niskopoziomowy format dysku na poczatek?
<Voldenet> bez sensu - możliwe, że to jakiś problem przy starcie, ale bez dokładnych logów ciężko powiedzieć
<Voldenet> spróbuj w grubie wywalić `quiet` z linii poleceń
<Voldenet> albo przeczytać /var/log/messages
<Voldenet> (nie wiem czy tak to się w ubuntu teraz nazywa)
<gjm> a nie syslog?
<Voldenet> toć mówię, nie wiem
<Voldenet> a można temu dać dowolną nazwę
<maciej_> lapek ma DG od AMD i generalnie z bootowaniem z nosnikow tez byly jaja.
<maciej_> za z/w i zobacze te logi.
<Voldenet> jakbyś nie znalazł nic w logach, to zrób memtesta - oszczędzisz sobie setek WTFów
<maciej_> dobra zrobie memtesta a logami zajme sie po pracy
<maciej_> dzieki, jeszcze sie zglosze jak przeanalizuje dane.
<grek> czesc uzywa ktos moze graphite i statsd ?
<gjm> nie
<grek> a moze jest jakis inny sposób narzędzie do wyświetlania zbierania statystyk - to graphite jest niesamowicie ciezkie w instalacji
<gjm> nie
<tomodachi> chodzi o jeden komputer czy wiele?
<grek> jeden
<grek> chodzi o monitorowanie aplikacji ktora moze wysylac informacje -to statsd wyglada ok
<grek> z tym ze graphite nie idzie zainstalowac kilka manuali przerobiłem i nie działa - nawet gotowe vagrantowe rozwiazania
<grek> uruchomiłem vagranta https://github.com/tilmans/vagrant-statsd-graphite-puppet ale po uruchomieniu nie mam nic w źródłach danych - widzę że tutaj jest drzewko źródeł https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-statsd-to-collect-arbitrary-stats-for-graphite-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dweller> grek: collectd
<dweller> tylko potrafi zarżnąć i/o
<grek> ok zobacze dzieki
<maciej> zrobiłem 4h memtesta i nie bylo bledow
<maciej> przerzucam logi i za bardzo nie widze nic ciekawego oprócz: http://wklej.to/vSOfO
<maciej> dobry trop czy poczekac az sytuacja sie powtorzy i grzebac w logach dalej?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-19
<wojtas> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/74c63344-1431-44e0-9e13-b52d72d7467f-medium.jpeg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-22
<tobiasz29> 2/wc
<gjm> 2kc
<Wizard> Tylko windows! :D
<Ashiren> z systemd
<systemd> owszem
 * drathir cos czuje, ze Wizard weekend zaczal ;p
<Wizard> Nie, Wizard tydzień kończy
<Wizard> I idzie się położyć, bo złaził miasto wzdłuż i wszerz
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-23
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/8xuSPBI.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/FDxhfUH.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> bry
<Bazyl> Cześć Wi
<Wizard> Co tam?
<Bazyl> Praca :D
<Wizard> Hmm
<Bazyl> Wizard: zobacz. Pocztowe klienty blokują obrazki z sieci w HTML. Jeżeli je wrzucę w załącznik i odniosę się do nich w kodzie, to powinno wyświetlić je bez problemu, prawda?
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> ale najprawdopodobniej tak
<Bazyl> o jacekowski o/
<Wizard> Tak mi się wydaje.
<Wizard> Co to za praca, że spam rozsyłasz?
 * drathir tam html ma wylaczony w mailach domyslnie...
<Ashiren> :3 https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m301lr668h1qejbiro1_1280.jpg
<Wizard> Tylko windows!
<Wizard> Siema
<Voldenet> Tylko windows!
<Wizard> Cześ, Voldenet.
<Wizard> Vółdęńęt
<Voldenet> Wółdeńęź
<xaxes`> Wizard: a co ty ostatnio taki żywy na IRC-u jesteś? skończyłeś studia? skończyłeś z dziewczyną? :D
<TheNumb> wizard się przeprowadził
<TheNumb> teraz ma czas na shitpostowanie
<Voldenet> ehehehe
<TheNumb> w miejscowym języku zna tylko cerveza
<TheNumb> W sumie więcej nie trzeba <:
<xaxes`> "uno cerveza, proszę"
<Wizard> una
<Wizard> xaxes`: No tak, jak TheNumb mówi
<xaxes`> piwo to dziewczynka?
<Wizard> Przeprowadziłem się i po całodziennym lataniu za sprawami wieczorem już mi się nie chce nic :D
<Wizard> Tak cerveza to rodzaj żeński
<BlessJah> Wizard: gdzies sie przeprowadzil?
<Wizard> Do Hiszpanii
<BlessJah> na stale?
<BlessJah> niezle
<Wizard> Nie wiem, na razie mam tu pracę, moja kobita też już ma, niedługo przyjeżdża
<Wizard> Szukam teraz jakiejś luksusowej willi do wynajęcia ;D
<Wizard> Na pewno na kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt miesięcy
<Wizard> Zobaczymy. Jak nam tu będzie dobrze, no to ok, jak nam się zrobi źle, no to przecież przykuty nie jestem
<Wizard> O, pranie mi się skończyło
<BlessJah> mi tez
<BlessJah> Wizard: gdzies na wybrzezu czy w glebi?
<Wizard> W Barcelonie
<BlessJah> południe
<Wizard> No nie wiem, czy takie znów południe.
<Wizard> To blisko granicy z Fancą
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> Wizard: zobaczyłem że morze od południa i założyłem że gdzieś bliżej gibraltaru
<Wizard> Na Gibraltar stąd jest jeszcze 1000km
<BlessJah> ojtam
<Wizard> Z takich bardziej znanych miast, to blisko Gibraltaru jest Malaga
<BlessJah> idę rozwieszać
<Wizard> I to rzeczywiście jest południe
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak te cukierki
<Wizard> O, ja Malagę bardzo lubie
 * BlessJah nigdy nie czuł potrzeby bycia wybitnym z geografii
<Wizard> Ja też nie, wiedziałem, że Barcelona jest nad morzem i że jest w Katalonii, znaczy gdzieś po prawej na górze w Hiszpanii
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: chwaliłeś się już co za firma cię ściągnęła, czy na query wolisz?
<Wizard> Netcentric
<BlessJah> konsultanci i marketingowcy?
<BlessJah> oO
<Wizard> netcentric.biz
<BlessJah> nom, ci
<BlessJah> maximum agility :D
<Wizard> Tak agiliti, że ani się zorientowałem, jak wylądowałem na lotnisku La Prat
<BlessJah> mnóstwo buzzwordów, czym się zajmują?
<Wizard> Nawet papierów za wiele nie chcieli.
<Wizard> Pro wielkie CMSy dla wielkich korpo
<BlessJah> nie wierze, Wizard został webowcem
<Wizard> Ale fajne jest to, że ja tego nigdy nie robiłem, a oni tu mają OSGi, JCR używają… Wygląda OK.
<Wizard> O nie nie, nie webowcem, ja tam będę robił integrację raczej.
<Voldenet> jcr?
<Wizard> Z zewnętrznym istniejącym dziadostwem.
<Wizard> Java Content Repository
<Wizard> Taki API z javki
<BlessJah> Wizard: integracje w sensie managier od integracji czy piszesz przejsciówki i adaptery?
<Wizard> Na razie to ja byłem tydzień w pracy, więc głównie klikałem po dokumentacji, patrzyłem co się z czym je, latałem za mieszkaniem i konfigurowałem lapciaka
<Wizard> I patrzyłem jak OS X wyewoluował…
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz chyba coś z enterem
<Wizard> Mam.
<BlessJah> albo to ja skopałem confa urxvt
<BlessJah> piszesz z jabłka?
<Wizard> Nie, piszę z windy
<Wizard> Jabłka nie zabieram z pracy, bo wstyd.
<BlessJah> i irc nie umie w CRLF?
<BlessJah> no wstyd
<Wizard> No chyba umie, nigdy nikt nie płakał
<BlessJah> ale dziwnie, bo nie zawsze
<Wizard> Hexchata tu mam. Pokaż zrzut
<Voldenet> irc umie w LF a cr chyba ignoruje
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/enter.png
<BlessJah> ide rozwieszac
<Wizard> Dziwne
<Wizard> Idź idź, ja już drugą partię wstawiłem, a ty się obijasz
<TheNumb> ach ten linuks
<TheNumb> nic nie działa
<BlessJah> lol?
<BlessJah> ile zasilacz do laptopa moze "na sucho" ciagnac?
<Wizard> Co znaczy "na sucho"?
<BlessJah> tylko jeden koniec kabla jest wpiety
<Wizard> To się nazywa "stan jałowy".
<Wizard> Nie wiem, jakieś mikrowaty pewnie, bo to przetwornica impulsowa.
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie, wiecej niz raspberry
<BlessJah> okolo 5W mi pokazal watomierz
<Wizard> A gdzies ty go wpiął?
<BlessJah> przez watomierz do gniazdka
<Wizard> mhm
<BlessJah> to dell, z diodką na koncu kabla
<BlessJah> ale dalej troche duzo
<Wizard> Straszne
<Wizard> To odpnij go
<BlessJah> mierze sobie
<BlessJah> chce ze starego laptopa zrobic NASa
<TheNumb> yyy
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> chyba biedanasa
<BlessJah> tak, biednasa
<BlessJah> bardziej backup w sumie niz NAS, byc moze kiedys wsadze nawet drugi dysk
<TheNumb> ja chciałem zrobić z jakiejś armowej płytki
<TheNumb> ale chyba nie da rady :(
<BlessJah> bez sensu, ile w to dyskow wepniesz i jak
<BlessJah> po usb?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jesli juz cos ma satę, to jedną
<TheNumb> no właśnie
<TheNumb> to ten problem
<BlessJah> a zlozenie wlasnego kompa to koszt ponad 700
<BlessJah> i to bez dysków
<TheNumb> a jak już są serwerowe płytki na arm to cholernie drogie
<BlessJah> TheNumb: zalezy jaki masz budzet
<TheNumb> no właśnie
<TheNumb> im taniej tym lepiej :D
<BlessJah> jak 1k to zlozysz calkiem zwawy pc pod NAS
<TheNumb> bez dysków chyba
<BlessJah> zalezy ile dysków chcesz wsadzać
<TheNumb> ta
<BlessJah> buda 600-700, potem ile dysków chcesz wsadzić
<BlessJah> odrobinkę drożej jeśli chcesz raid na mobo
<BlessJah> uzywany laptop lepszy jako biedanas, kosztuje polowe, zre jedna trzecia pradu, ma wbudowany UPS i jest przenosny
<Wizard> Muahahaha
<Wizard> Wbudowany UPS.
<TheNumb> ;D
<BlessJah> Wizard: mysle o sprzecie ktory juz mam, zyje na baterii dwie trzy godziny
<BlessJah> poza tym, wystarczy piec minut, zeby zdazyl zauwazyc ze nie ma pradu i sie poprawnie zamknac
<Wizard> No śmieję się tylko, twój sprzęt, twoja kasa, rób co chcesz.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> a zebys wiedzial
<BlessJah> :D
<TheNumb> pozwalam
<BlessJah> jak stwierdze za pol roku ze mi to niepotrzebne, to przynajmniej nie wydalem 1k na kompa
<Wizard> Ja już wiem, że mi to nie potrzebne
<Wizard> Zalegizować NASy? A na co to komu?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja zbyt czesto musialem dwa laptopy spinac kablem zeby cos szybko przezucic
<BlessJah> tej, pora obiadowa juz
<BlessJah> pora ogarnac jakies sniadanie
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Ja już nawet obiad zjadłem
<Wizard> A teraz mam podwieczorek
<Wizard> Typowo lokaln
<Wizard> y
<TheNumb> Ja preferuję "irish 7 course dinner".
<Wizard> A co to?
<Wizard> Piwo?
<TheNumb> 6 piw i ziemniak
<TheNumb> ;p
<Wizard> ;]
<BlessJah> ziemniak w stanie płynnym i ziemniak w stanie stałym
<Wizard> Spoko
<Wizard> Ja mam tutejszy podwieczorek, nazywa się San Miguel ;D
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/byicgz1.jpg
<Wizard> A propos kota, to znalazłem zajebiste mieszkanie, fajnie umeblowane, z basenem, ale właściciel nie chce się zgodzić na kota
<TheNumb> zjedz kota
<Wizard> No ale jakto tak
<Ashiren> utop wlasciciela
<Wizard> No nie mogę, bo mieszkanie jest przez agencję.
<Wizard> W poniedziałek jeszcze tam zadzwonię i umówię się z agentką.
<BlessJah> no to niech oni zjedzą kota
<Wizard> O dziwo mówi po angielsku, co mi jest na rękę
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Mniejsza, bywa
<BlessJah> kot?
<TheNumb> tak
<Wizard> Tak, kot.
<BlessJah> po nagielsku?
<BlessJah> wat
<BlessJah> nie jedz
<BlessJah> sprzedaj do cyrku
<Wizard> Wysłałem go na kurs i teraz ma fersta
<Tombus> Witam ponownie, po tygodniu walki z urwanym filmem jako dowodem do sądu
<Wizard> Siema, Tombus.
<Wizard> Udało ci się to gunwo odzyskać?
<gjm> co xD
<Wizard> gunwo, nie interesuj się, wracaj do książek, bo matury nie zdasz!
<Wizard> Czy co wy tam teraz zdajecie
<Wizard> Testy jakieś pewnie.
<gjm> tak, ciążowe
<Wizard> Czy Wokulski był: a) raperem b) startupowcem c) wojskowym
<TheNumb> o, ari-tczew
<TheNumb> Tego Pana dawno nie widziałem.
<ari-tczew> TheNumb: ?
<TheNumb> Nic, nic.
<ari-tczew> czy ja wiem, czy dawno
<ari-tczew> może kilka dni
<TheNumb> no
<Wizard> On tylko wchodzi i wychodzi. I tak do 5 lat
<TheNumb> od
<Wizard> Nono
<Wizard> Wiesz, ja mieszkam za granicą od tygodnia, już trochę zapomniałem polskiego ;D
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Wizard: znajo angielski te france?
<TheNumb> Czy słabo raczej?
<Wizard> W ogóle.
<Wizard> W oragne znali.
<Wizard> W pracy znajo.
<Wizard> A tak, to raczej bieda.
<ari-tczew> to mnie panowie dobrze obserwujecie
<Wizard> Z resztą, po co im to?
<Wizard> Następny prezydent USA zamiast "Good evening, Americans" będzie mówił "Buenos tardes, americanes"
<Wizard> Tombus: I co, coś ugrałeś?
<gjm> buenos retardes
<Wizard> Też mi się tak kojarzy.
<Wizard> Ale lepsze jest "bombers".
<TheNumb> bonkers
<Wizard> Ah, bomberos
<Wizard> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombero
<jacekowski> ja sie w hiszpani nauczylem jednego
<jacekowski> maniana
<Wizard> Lenistwa?
<jacekowski> czy tam po ichniemu, manana
<Wizard> A, czyli na jedno wychodzi
<Wizard> mañana
<jacekowski> powtarzali to tak czesto jakby to bylo jedyne slowo jakie znaja
<Wizard> No kurde, to jest właśnie podejście do życia, które lubię.
<Wizard> Po co się przemęczać?
<jacekowski> potem hiszpania jest w takiej dupie jak jest
<jacekowski> 50% bezrobocia
<Wizard> Ich problem, nie mój.
<jacekowski> ktore jest nie dlatego ze roboty nie ma, tylko dlatego ze nikomu sie nie chce
<Wizard> Mi się chce i robotę znalazłem trzema kliknięciami w internecie
<TheNumb> w norwegii ludzie też są leniwi a jakoś nie mają problemów finansowych
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie byłem.
<Wizard> W sumie w Hiszpanii też wcześniej nie byłem, ale mañana bardzo mi się podoba
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> TheNumb: a ty w ktore zagranicy jestes?
<Wizard> Pewnie w żadne
<jacekowski> a momen
<jacekowski> t
<jacekowski> Wizard: ty
<jacekowski> Wizard: to pytanie bylo do ciebie
<Wizard> Co ja?
<Wizard> Ja jestem w Hiszpanii, do odwołania.
<jacekowski> a gdzie dokladniej?
<Wizard> W Barcelonie
<jacekowski> a to nie daleko
<jacekowski> bo ja w madrycie bede za nie dlugo, a to 2h pociagiem jest bodajze
<Wizard> I żeby nie było, nie przyjechałem dla żadnych piniondzów, nie wiem ulg, cudów, w Polsce jest dobrze. Ale nie ma morza i nie ma mañany
<Wizard> Hmm, tu kolej dobrze działa, tak między Madrytem a Barceloną jest dobre połączenie
<jacekowski> Wizard: szok, co nie?
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem?
<TheNumb> Wizard: ciepło?
<TheNumb> Dają pinionc za opierdzielanie się w robocie?
<TheNumb> Sign me the fuck up!
<Wizard> Też, ale przede wszystkim wilgotno
<Wizard> I to tak, że jedna koszulka na jeden dzień
<Wizard> Ja tu przeca na przedłużony urlop przyjechałem
<Wizard> Chcę sę wynająć mieszkanie z basenem i miec wyjebane
<jacekowski> dogadanie po angielsku bylo trudne
<Wizard> Rozglądam się za kursem
<jacekowski> az sie nie okazalo ze jedna z kelnerek w restauracji gadala po polsku
<Wizard> Już wiem, że lekcje katalońskiego są gratis sponsorowane przez władze, ale najpierw hiszpański
<Wizard> Równie dobrze mogę się próbować dogadywać po angielsku jak i po polsku.
<Wizard> Czyli wcale ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: dobrze płacą?
<BlessJah> czy mieszkania są tak tanie?
<Wizard> Chyba żartujesz
<Wizard> Słabo płacą, a mieszkania są bardzo drogie
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<Wizard> Za pińcet erło jest klitka pokój z kiblem.
<jacekowski> hotel w .es wychodzi taniej niz mieszkanie w .uk
<BlessJah> no tyle samo co w polsce tylko inna waluta
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ty się w dekiel pierdzielnij
<BlessJah> Wizard: placa tez tyle samo co w polsce tylko ze w euro?
<Wizard> Żartujesz chyba?
<jacekowski> Wizard: bylem tam to wiem
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiem, pytam
<jacekowski> pokoj w hotelu w alcala zaraz obok madrytu to bylo £24/dzien
<jacekowski> za £720 to sie ledwo co mieszkanie w UK dostanie a do tego trzeba jeszcze wode i prad
<Wizard> Nie wiem ile kosztuje funt i mam to w dupie
<jacekowski> 1.4 ojro
<Wizard> Nie wiem ile kosztuje euro i też mam to w dupie
<Dread> 'gdzieś piątkę'
<Wizard> Euro gdzieś czwórkę z hakiem
<Dread> no
<Wizard> jacekowski: Jednak mimo wszystko wolę w złotówkach jak człowiek liczyć
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ciebie już dawno w dekiel porąbało, mówili ci?
<jacekowski> Dread: funt to blizej 6pln juz
<Wizard> Tudzież po naszemu: w dupie się przewróciło
<Dread> za połowę z tego '720 funtów' da się w wawce nawet jakieś mieszkanie znaleźć
<jacekowski> Wizard: no mowili ale mialem ich w dupie
<Tombus> @Wizard. Cześć. Udało się, ale z problemami. Niestety, ale musiałem skorzystać z nieoficjalnych "apteczek" Windowsowego programu. Na wirtualnej maszynie wszystko poszło gładko i film uratowałem. Niestety film urywa się kilka sekund przed zdarzeniem. Zapewne materiał nie skopiował się z bufora kamerki na kartę :/
<Wizard> jacekowski: I to się chwali ;D
<TheNumb> 1 funt szterling =
<TheNumb> 5,78025299 złotego polskiego
<Eldunar> Cześć wam. Mam problem. Po instalacji fglrx nie chce wstać srodowisko graficzne. Jak mogę z poziomu terminala powrocic do ostatnich otwartoźródłowych sterowników? Gdy chce usunać te( apt-get purge fglrx* ) po wyszukaniu wsystkich pakietów ( 480 MB) pyta mnie czy kontynuuować. Po klikni ęciu T dostaje komunikat "PRzerwane" i konczy prace. Jakieś pomysły?
<TheNumb> Eldunar: ubuntu z unity?
<TheNumb> Eldunar: a kliknij enter zamiast T
<Eldunar> z Mate
<Eldunar> To samo
<TheNumb> ee
 * drathir "lubi" zabawy z zaleznosciami ^^
<TheNumb> To chyba coś masz nie tenteges z kodowaniem.
<TheNumb> a dodaj -y
<TheNumb> apt-get purge fglrx* -y
<Eldunar> ooo cos ruszylo:D
<TheNumb> Eldunar: jaką masz kartę?
<drathir> swoja droga serio 480?
<Eldunar> no tak
<TheNumb> lspci | grep VGA
<Eldunar> radeon 7850m
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> powinno działać
<TheNumb> U mnie działało w ubuntu ;z
<TheNumb> ja mam 7730m
<drathir> toz to wiecej niz na winzgrozie wazy ;p
<Eldunar> no a u mnie w zadnym;/
<TheNumb> no ciekawe, ciekawe
<TheNumb> zobaczę czy może czegoś nie spierdzielili w ubuntu mate
<Eldunar> w zadnym nie dzialalo;(
<TheNumb> no nieco smutno
<TheNumb> Eldunar: a procesor intela?
<Eldunar> tak intel z grafika HD4000
<TheNumb> lel
<TheNumb> No to praktycznie to co ja mam :|
<Eldunar> Lenovo lapek?:D
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> dell
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> Ale to nie ma różnicy
<TheNumb> We wszystkich tak samo działa przełączanie grafiki intel+amd
<TheNumb> czyli wujowo ;]
<Eldunar> no wlasnie... a szkoda bo tutaj jest dobra hrafika:D
<TheNumb> żebyś się nie przeliczył z tym dobra
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> tfu tfu.... :D Nastepna bedzie nvidia:D bo slysze ze mniej problemow
<TheNumb> też są jaja
<Eldunar> ale chyba mniejsze niz z amd
<TheNumb> np takie gnome się wykrzacza pod nvidią i amd ostatnio :D
<TheNumb> (mowa o zamkniętych sterownikach)
<Eldunar> no czyli zostaje mi byc na otwartozrodlowych:)
<TheNumb> Tylko z tym też jest problem.
<TheNumb> Nie użyjesz tego radeona na otwartych.
<TheNumb> Nie da się :P
<TheNumb> Chyba, że poczekasz na wayland/mir
<Eldunar> no teraz to na tym HD jestem
<TheNumb> smutno
<TheNumb> ale dziwne, powinno działać
<TheNumb> ech
<Eldunar> no tutaj na stacjonarnym mam 6850 i smiga jak ta lala
<TheNumb> brb
<TheNumb> może zerknę czy u mnie da radę zrobić ubuntu mate z fglrx
<Eldunar> ok ja spadam:) cya i dziekuje bardzo:P
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> no to nie patrze
<TheNumb> :D
<Eldunar> no ale i tak dziekuje :) milego dnia:)
<TheNumb> tak
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cJTWV8S.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-24
<Wizard> Siema
<Eldunar> Czesc wam. mam problem. Zainstalowalem silverlight ( z mono i pipelight)   i wyskakuje mi informacja od synaptics http://pastebin.com/67u3LRqH . Gdy klikam na "Wykonaj tę czynnosć" sciąga pliczki i nic więcej sie nie dzieje. Jakies pomysly?
<Wizard> Która wersja Ubu?
<Wizard> Uuu, kanau nie żyje
<Voldenet> Umarł.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-24
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> od 48h
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-25
<gregorijus> Dzień dobry. Jaki distro z jakim środowiskiem zaproponujecie na lapka z dual core 2.0, 4gb ram i 256mb wideo kartą? Też dobrze by było powindowsowemu użytkowniku na adaptację :)
<firemark> gentoo
<firemark> a tak serio, to ubuntu/mint
<mati75> gentoo
<BlessJah> gregorijus: xfce albo lxde, byc moze mate
<gjm> 20:08 < BlessJah> gregorijus: xfce albo lxde, byc moze mate
<gjm> najlepsze distro
<BlessJah> siadaj, pała, niedoczytałeś pytania
<gjm> pierwsza część tyczyła się czegoś innego, siadaj, pała
<gjm> :3
<BlessJah> ale na pierwszą odpowiedział kolega!
<gjm> nie masz kolegów
<drathir> lol
 * drathir tam meczy freebsd ;p
<drathir> ten portsnap zawsze 70MB bedzie zasysal?
<drathir> czy pozniej jakos patchowac tylko bedzie?
<BlessJah> drathir: freebsd jest doskonale udokumentowane, wez handbook i poczytaj
<drathir> ciekawe czy o wielkosci sciaganych plikow tez wspominaja ;p
<drathir> np to dalekie do doskonalosci ;p https://wiki.freebsd.org/Xfce
<mati75> właśnie
<mati75> miałem update puścić
<drathir> mati75: ;p
<mati75> ===>>> Launching child to update pkg-1.7.2 to pkg-1.8.3
<mati75> ale skok
<firemark> tak to jest jak sie ma debiania :-)
<gjm> derpiana
<firemark> [20:23:15] @gjm » nie masz kolegów
<firemark> zajebał
<gjm> ej, kto?
<drathir> mati75: ciekawe czy wstanie po restarcie...
<mati75> /usr/ports/Mk/Scripts/check-vulnerable.sh: dp_PKGNAME: parameter not set
<mati75> na razie wali
<mati75> trzeba puścić pobranie jeszcze raz
<gjm> install gentoo
<marek_> spicie?
<Ashiren> tak
<marek_> ma ktos konto na nazwa.pl, mam pewien problem ze spamem
<marek_> a dokladnie sprawa wyglada tak.
<marek_> mam kilka kont email, gdzie jedno calkowicie jest nieaktywne a tu sie okazuje ze na swoj adres dostaje spam i adresatem jest niby nieistniejace konto.
<marek_> czyli mam e-mail: adres1@poczta.pl a przychodzą do mnie emaile gdzie adresatem jest adres2@poczta.pl
<marek_> zadnych przekierowan nie robilem
<mati75> pisz do supportu
<marek_> tak tez zrobilem
<marek_> pytam z ciekawosci czy nie mieliscie takiego przypadku
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-26
<Moskier> cześć wszystkim
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<tobiasz29> gutmornink
<gjm> no elo
<gjm> niby sobota, ale jednak czwartek
<Dread> tak
<Dread> a dla niektórych nawet niedziela
<Dread> ,_,
<gjm> ,_,
<Ashiren> no nie sobota, nei mazdjec
<dweller> po chuju taki dzień
<dweller> jutro i tak do pracy
<dweller> ;__;
<d42> prosze wziąć dzień wolny :3
<dweller> nie mogłem
<pidybi> hi all | cze wszystkim
<pidybi__> cze all
<drathir> bry...
<firemark> [14:09:33]  dweller » jutro i tak do pracy
<firemark> no ja mam na odwrót
<firemark> chciałbym pracować ale nie mogę bo wolne :D
<dweller> jutro nie jest wolne
<Dread> kto nie ma ten nie ma :>
<dweller> chyba że zmusili cię do urlopu
<firemark> hmmm ale ja lubię kompilację
<firemark> ten szum fal z mojego wentylatora
<firemark> normalnie jak na bałtyku
<dweller> co to szum
<dweller> w sumie, mój komputer mógłby szumieć, gdyby nie to że działa 24/7
<dweller> od kilku lat
<dweller> więc to bardziej dźwięk tła niż aktywny szum
<firemark> haha
<marek_> zna ktos dobry art na temat ubuntu jako router?
<BlessJah> marek_: a czego potrzebujesz od routera?
<BlessJah> marek_: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<BlessJah> marek_: jesli chcesz to samo co daje tani router domowy, to chcesz NAT+routing (iptables) i DHCP (dnsmasq)
<BlessJah> marek_: ewentualnie wifi możesz chcieć wystawić, tutaj nie mam doświadczenia
<marek_> kiedys coś takiego widziałem , stare czasy
<marek_> chce pobawic sie linuksem,
<marek_> wiedza moze niezbyt wielka ale od czego jest google.
<BlessJah> zrobienie routera/nat/dhcp na kablu to są trzy pliki na krzyż, dosłownie
<marek_> nastepna rzecz to moze www, ftp lub email
<marek_> chce na poczatku ruszyc od routerka
<BlessJah> marek_: http://dpaste.com/17E27J2
<marek_> thx
<BlessJah> kupiles biblie jak ci podsylalem wyprzedaż tydzień temu?
<marek_> czekam
<marek_> na przesylke
<BlessJah> drukowana znalazles? uzywka z allegro czy nowa?
<gjm> pdf na dyskietce
<mcd> hi
<pavel_> cześć
<firemark> elo
<mcd> potrzebuje porady. sprawa wyglada tak system xubu. mam zalogowanych 2 uzytkownikow, na jednym jest wlaczona apka robiaca screeny co kilka minut. [przelaczam w tym czasie uzytkownika] robie cos na nim. wracam spowrotem an tamtego i mam czarne obrazy screenow. jest mozliwe uzyskanie wlasciwego screena bedac na tym 2 uzytkowniku? :)
<firemark> yyy, że tak powiem, ni chuja raczej
<firemark> bo wtedy użytkownik pierwszy nie ma dostępu do ekranu, ma jakby wyłączony
<firemark> bo wyświetla go drugi user
<mcd> no tak
<pavel_> nic się nie uda, bo nie jest  aktywny
<mcd> ale moze jakies metody
<firemark> mcd: dwa serwery iksów
<pavel_> aha
<firemark> ale to będziesz mieć dwóch userów zalogowanych naraz i nawet szansę żeby się przełączac między nimi
<pavel_> a po co ci to?
<mcd> jesli nie moglbym sie miezdzyz nimi przelaczac to jakbym drugiego wlaczyl?
<mcd> apka robiaca screeny - 3 oko w pracy
<dweller> mcd: podczep kliena vnc pod xorga
<dweller> takie x11vnc na xauth usera
<dweller> i niech sobie cyka przez to
<mcd> o
<mcd> dzieki za podsuniecie tematu
<nikow_> mcd, In fact, using """import --display""" you can take screenshots from every user, if you have access to root or sudo ;)
<nikow_> import -window root -display :0.0 -screen /tmp/0.png
<nikow_> import -window root -display :1.0 -screen /tmp/1.png
<nikow_> mcd, You just must do "ps aux | grep Xorg | grep core" and extract the display which user is using
<nikow_> or just spam all
<nikow_> mcd, scrot can be utility which you are looking for
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-27
<mcd> nikow_: ale ta aplikacja co robi te screeny to nie jest moja
<marek_> mam starego laptopa i chce postawic na nim oczywiscie linuksa
<marek_> powiedzcie mi czym rozni sie xubuntu od mint xfce
<marek_> czy też wszystko jedno co sobie wybiore
<drathir> marek_: jak stary to co najlzejsze bierz...
 * drathir tam na 10 letnich archa stawia ;p
<marek_> po wstępnym przegladzie niczym dla mnie się nie różni wiec padlo na minta
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8798686464/h965E6AB2/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-28
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/mHAjhyf.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/sE47Pf2.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/7Z77kje.jpg
<Ashiren> :D http://i.imgur.com/sBfmbmZ.jpg
<gjm> :4
<firemark> :5
<tobiasz29> :11
<firemark> tobiasz29: binarnie, szacun
<doda_elektroda> dzien dobry, jest moze ktos online?
<gjm> nie
<doda_elektroda> heh, no to poczekam :)
<phoenix_> czesc
<phoenix_> cos mi sie spier--lilo i potrzebuje jakichs wskazowek
<phoenix_> moj sendmail nie wysyla maili
<phoenix_> wpisujac sendmail w terminal pokazuje mi Recipient names must be specified
<phoenix_> czyli jest i dziala ale nie chce wyslac
<Ashiren> no to daj mu te recipient names o ktore prosi
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/9f45f0cb36d8485ea9d44d86e9769624?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=2971091194fca738f48bfecbed84bb07
<Ashiren> :3 https://fat.gfycat.com/VacantEllipticalBlackmamba.webm
<gjm> xD
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/196dad90aa364dac9b708951b8495d4c?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=37e563a56ec0ef3cc9b8d11911324668
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/V2prsjd.jpg
<wincyj> juz wiem ze okt
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-29
<phoenix_> Witam, co slychac? ;)
<Ashiren> najczesciej dzwieki
<tobiasz29> albo dzwinienie w uszach... czy to dźwięk?   :?
<tobiasz29>  dzwonienie even
<phoenix_> u mnie slychac dzwiek otwieranej puszki piwa :)
<gjm> o, to, to mi się podoba
<phoenix_> pije bo lubie ;)
<gjm> a ja nie piję
<gjm> bo mi się skończyło
<dweller> nie pijesz bo sklep daleko, nie kłam
<gjm> eh, kurde
<gjm> to też
<gjm> gorąco
<dweller> gorąco to mało
<dweller> pada ciepły deszcz ;__;
<firemark> gdzie niby
<wincyj> eloszka
<wincyj> czesc gjm
<wincyj> xD
<gjm> nie
<wincyj> oho
<wincyj> no to nie-czesc
<firemark> newfag here
<wincyj> yes
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-22
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> :)
<malutka> hej
<gjm> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-23
<bartek> hiho z rana
<Ashiren> ohayou
<gjm> Ashiren: http://aceondepart.com.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/d/cd416f6d1.jpg
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> :)
<malutka> elo
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> hej drathir
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<diogenes_> gdzie zdjecie kotka?
<malutka> http://s2.dmcdn.net/MXAPy/1280x720-2NJ.jpg
<malutka> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/x6Zjf9GMzfo/maxresdefault.jpg
<drathir> diogenes_: widac, ze nowy user w sobote zajrzyj jesli o kotki chodzi...
<diogenes_> drathir, haha dobrze
<diogenes_> w caturday?
<drathir> diogenes_: dokladnie ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-24
<malutka> Heja
<blabs> czesc uzywacie alacritty? bo wyczytalem ze szybki jest ale chyba cos nie tak zainstalowalem bo nei uruchamia mi sie :)
<gjm> jajebix
<gjm> Co zrobić, żeby dialog otwierania/zapisywania pliku pokazywał udziały Samby?
<drathir> gjm: to chyba zalezy w czym appka napisana i jakie domyslne menagery podejrzewam...
<malutka> cze
<blabs> hej zainstalowalem tor weg tych instrukcji https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en ale jak chce ja uruchomic wywala mi ze juz smiga
<piterr> czy można w mplayerze(2) wymusić aby napisy wyświetlane były minimalnie np. 3 sekundy?
<malutka> gjm, on wie :D
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<gjm> walę napisy
<firemark> tynki
<piterr> nie da się, jest tylko --subdelay i kicha
<malutka> to sobie sam odpowiedziałeś piterr
<firemark> no i dobrze
<piterr> widzę, że po kanale szaleje dzika, nieokiełznana riposta
<malutka> inteligentna gra słów
<malutka> :D
<drathir> przeciez czas wyswietlania napisow jest w pliku nie playerze...
<confluency> piterr: nie używaj mplayera; używaj mpv.
<confluency> Ale chyba drathir ma rację.
<confluency> Jakie to są napisy? W osobnym pliku, czy w tym samym co video?
<drathir> confluency: nie licze gdzin i dni ;p
<drathir> confluency: a hardcoded to jak na zlosc w dzisiejszych czasach...
<confluency> No, jak hardcoded, to przerąbane. Ale mogą być opcjonalne napisy w pliku.
<drathir> confluency: hardcoded nawet orsze niz sub+idx moim zdaniem...
<drathir> gorsze*
<piterr> confluency, no oczywiście, że w osobnym pliku (srt)...
<confluency> piterr: to możesz poprawić w pliku.
<piterr> pod windowsem był (a może jeszcze jest) taki player bodajze allplayer, co wyswietlał napisy minimalnie 3 sekduny
<piterr> sekundy*
<piterr> ale, jeśli napisy miały trwać powiedzmy 6 sekund, to trwały 6. Nie ustalał strzywno 3 sekund
<piterr> wiem, myślałem o jakimś awkowym skrypcie, chyba, że jest coś prostszego
<confluency> O, podobno w VLC jest coś: https://moviesdrop.com/articles/adjust-subtitles-on-vlc-player/3524/
<confluency> Ale chyba tylko wszystkie przedłuża o tyle samo.
<confluency> To znaczy, mnoży, nie dodaje.
<drathir> piterr: a dlaczego nie zassasz napisow zsyncowanych?
<drathir> piterr: czy nie ma?
<confluency> piterr: znasz Pythona? Spróbuj https://github.com/byroot/pysrt
<confluency> Będzie przyjemniej niż z awkiem.
<piterr> drathir, napisy są lux, tylko, że niektóre są wyświetlane jedną sekundę bądź półtora. Nie pasuje mi to.
<drathir> piterr: i pomysl sobie, ze to nie ma zbytnio sensu, bo dialogi szybkie rozwala caly sync...
<drathir> piterr: muszisz recznie dopasowac per napisy... nawet w notatniku od biedy jesli to tylko pare jest...
<piterr> confluency, strona mi się nie chce otworzyć, bo deszcz pada :-) ale to jest prawdopodobnie to czego szukam. Dzięki
<confluency> Możesz chyba w skrypcie upewnić się, że każdy napis kończy się, zanim następny się zaczyna.
<drathir> piterr: jaja sa dopiero z napisami przy seralach z dvd do tych ze stacji tv bo cut z powodu reklam i caly sync trzeba przenosic dwa razy, bo czesto dwa przerywniki sa ;p
<confluency> piterr: w razie czego daj znać, to pomogę ze skryptem. Albo zapytaj w #python.pl
<piterr> pythona ogarniam, thx
<gjm> Nie, #python.pl ssie, tylko ##python.pl
<gjm> confluency: ↑
<grid2> burning test
<carramba> 2124-40 < grid2> burning test
<carramba> 2135-27 -!- grid2 [~grid2@ip-213-49-10-116.dsl.scarlet.be] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<carramba> burned alive?
<carramba> pogoda dosc deszczowa wiec ewentualny stos chyba musialby sobie w brodziku pod prysznicem zrobic
<stivi> hi
<stivi> czy lmde mozna zaktualizowac do sida
<firemark> install gentoo
<firemark> jak mozecie ludzie uzywac z debiania, to jest obrzydliwe
<stivi> mam za slaby procesor do gentoo
<stivi> poza tym gentoo umarlo
<stivi> developerzy gentoo uciekli do archa
<firemark> nie w moim sercu :P
<firemark> wwwat
<stivi> powstalo funtoo
<stivi> lunar linux
<stivi> tez kompilowane
<firemark> nic nie wiem o gentoo → arch mimo iz sam archa posiadam, ale tak sobie działa :F
<firemark> dobra, ja lece spać. Odpowiadajac na pytanie: nie wiem :C
<stivi> a debian zly dla ciebie
<firemark> no tak, bo stary
<stivi> sid nie jest stary
<stivi> najgorsze jest to ze nie ma instalatora sida
<stivi> tylko z testinga aktualizujesz
<firemark> w sumie to nie wiem :D nie przepadam za debianem
<firemark> ja nawet jak są serwery to wolę ubuntu-server
<stivi> ja teraz zainstaluje fedore 26
<stivi> wersja 25 byla stabilna
<firemark> dobranoc :)
<stivi> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-25
<blabs> czesc kurcze swierzo postawiony system wiec czemu mi wywala takie cos? https://pastebin.com/JHBteJHJ
<Dread> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<gjm> czytanie takie trudne
<Dread> zatem rada na dziś: naucz się czytać
<blabs> no ale wlasnie jak wywalam udpate to wraca mi caly czas to samo :/
<gjm> To sprawdź ten plik i wywal duplikaty?
<blabs> I did! nie ma tam zadnych duplikatow, swierzo postawiony sys :/
<Ashiren> swierzo?
<gjm> Nawet mi się nie chce.
<blabs> ehh
<Ashiren> co ci sie nie chce
<gjm> Tego czytać.
<malutka> Gjm, ++
<gjm> malutka: Hm?
<gjm> tzn. domyślam się
<malutka> nom
<gjm> Ma się ten analityczny umysł.
<malutka> gjm, no masz masz :D
<firemark> analowy
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-26
<malutka> Cześć
<vimar> Czesc +malutka
<gjm> :>
<gs3r> Witam, czy ktoś tu używa Ubuntu Gnome?
<Ashiren> gnome?
<gs3r> no coś takiego https://ubuntugnome.org/
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> mhm a masz jakies konkretne pytanie
<Ashiren> czy wywiad robisz
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> hello
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-27
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1b6dwY_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> malutki https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a8yOVYQ_460sv.mp4
<malutka> Cześć! Ale Kicia:p
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9rgK1L_460sv.mp4
<confluency> http://catgifcentral.com/post/161119623300/mission-cuddles-in-progress
<malutka> Gjm?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/GKgxac3qRVRg17U9HCAZylhq8k8Y4VAov2AcXXd2kNI.jpg?w=768&s=28477ba38561ab68ecdefe75eeb138b3
<diogenes_> wow caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/FTm7invO-q5aZ8SJ2R9NE4QoacsXFRd9LswgEw3Po_c.jpg?w=750&s=b2cb8cad53395917ed5f05fb7103b1b0
<diogenes_> kociacka erotyka
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rT59g2u.jpg
<malutka> :)
<diogenes_> znow koty?
<malutka> dzisiaj sobota!
<malutka> muszą być koty!
<malutka> z choinki spadłeś diogenes_
<malutka> ?
<diogenes_> a czemu koty? makutq
<diogenes_> malutka, *
<malutka> bo dzisiaj jest sobota imieniny kota!!!
<diogenes_> czyli? sorry ja nie zbyt dawno tu jestem i nie wiem dokladnie o co chodzi, tu jakas religja kociakow?
<Ashiren> Caturday
<malutka> CATURDAY najs Ashiren
<malutka> dokładnie jak pisze Ashiren
<Ashiren> https://catmacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/it_is_written_caturday.jpg
<malutka> <3
<diogenes_> hmmm
<diogenes_> apropo, plugin dla wordpress jest bardzo niebiezpieczny tak samo jak flash plugin
<Ashiren> to daj java applet
<diogenes_> aha
<drathir> sobota bez kota to nie sobota...
<malutka> drathir, ++
<confluency> Wordpress jest bardzo niepezpieczny.
<confluency> *bez
<confluency> Przerzuciłam się na nikolę.
<confluency> Bezpośredni link do jpg chyba raczej nic nie zrobi.
<drathir> really dziwic sie ? to ze dodatki maja dziury na wielkosc wordpressa to nie ma tragedii jeszcze...
<drathir> confluency: dziekowac tylko, ze joomla nie zarzuciles w porownaniu ^^
<confluency> Po co więcej PHP? ;)
<confluency> (Lubię PmWiki; najładniejszy kod PHP którego w życiu widziałam.)
<drathir> najwiekszy inus wszystkich pochodnych mediawiki jest niedzialanie na starszych tel, czy przegladarkach tekstowych...
<drathir> minus*
<drathir> powod w wiekszosci wymaganie js, bo content jest dynamicznie generowany... ;/
<confluency> Nikola generuje statyczne strony html.
<drathir> confluency: server side?
<confluency> Można tak, ale ja generuję u siebie, i przenoszę przez Mercurial.
<confluency> Nie chciałam wszystkiego instalować na serwerze, a i tak chciałam backup.
<drathir> confluency: a to ++ myslalem, ze jakas magia cache w przegladarce z webrtc-kiem itp....
<confluency> Chcę jakoś automatycznie ściągać dane z Twittera, ale na razie co miesiąc puszczam skrypt.
<drathir> ciekawe kiedy zaczna ipfs-a uzywac bardziej powszechnie...
<AUGUST> witam pepperflash nie chce mi się zainstalować w chromium
<AUGUST> lubuntu 14
<AUGUST> tzn zainstalował się apt-getem ale strony z flashem nie czyta
<AUGUST> jak zainstalować orginalnego adoba może to jest wyjście ?
<AUGUST> może ktoś pomoże jakiś śpioch
<drathir> confluency: ttytter jest fajny nawet...
<drathir> confluency: ale watpie czy do backupu sie nada...
<AUGUST> jak flasha w chromium zainstalować ?
<drathir>  pacman -S flashplugin
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-28
<AUGUST> witam pomoże ktoś z dźwiękiem na lubuntu 14 ?
<AUGUST> nagle mi wysiadł
<AUGUST> na xfce mixerze jest tylko pulse audio master
<malutka> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<TheNumb> EHLO
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<malutka> gjm, masz tu władzę?
<TheNumb> ja bym nie dał władzy gjmbusowi
<drathir> zabawna sprawa, ze jak sie mialo audiomixera z alsy dodanego to nawet jesli juz niedostepny nawet w archu w repo to na paku sedzi...
<drathir> w nowych instalkach niestety juz tylko pulse ;/
<firemark> co ten AUGUST, teraz przeczytalem
<gjm> malutka: Mam.
<gjm> Usunać kogoś?
<malutka> daj plusika
<malutka> malutkiej
<malutka> bo bardzo ładnie czyścisz kanały gjm ;>
<drathir> malutka:  i znow na krzyz ?
<malutka> :* gjm
<malutka> dziękuję
<drathir> malutka: greya ogladala?
<malutka> drathir, a jak! :D
<firemark> malutka: nie mozesz dostać stałego voica?
<malutka> czytała i oglądała
<firemark> chociaz gjm wtedy bedzie niepotrzebny
<drathir> malutka: czyli wszystko jasne ^^ ;p
<malutka> a jak mam to zrobić firemark
<firemark> mieć konto na freenode
<malutka> mam stałego na innym kanaliku ;P
<drathir> firemark: Information on malutka (account malutka):
<drathir> zawsze do acl-a dodac mozna...
<malutka> gjm, załatwi to jakoś?
<gjm> firemark chce banana
<drathir> gjm: voicniesz na 30 sekund ?
<malutka> ;P
<malutka> drathir, czas start masz 30 sekund
<drathir> hmmm... to ciekawe devoicnac samego siebie bez opa sie nie da ?
<drathir> malutka: juz , gjm dziekuje...
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> Dobranoc!
<drathir> malutka: kolorowtych...
<gjm> Gorąco.
<gjm> Śpijcie dobrze, misiaki.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-21
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<joahim> hi
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-22
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> hej ho
<malutka> gjm, można prosić?
<malutka> dzięki :)
<dfgg> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-23
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-24
<gbBillyCrook> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<gbBillyCrook> ubot9 hhes dziabaducha awaluk malutka inzaghi89 cylon_ confluency dweller litwa totalizator mati75 dfgg krzywix nikow1 Len ubuntulog jacekn jacekowski gjm drathir pakos jarzyna
<mati75> wtf
<malutka> o/
<drathir> co za inwencja... -.-
<drathir> losowo leca...
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-25
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<malutka> meh
<gjm> tshcina
<malutka> :*
<joahim> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-26
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/zjjLGcM8jlQacYyjcfMQhmBPNF-YuJ1erboUMjMAy7w.jpg?s=33fa9601f9891cdc51884324cf8448d0
<malutka> <3
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/qjpYDcX.jpg
<oedrot> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<oedrot> physicist soee malutka totalizator hhes Len Bodzioslaw inzaghi89 d42 confluency litwa ubot9 dziabaducha awaluk TheNumb pchamtaczke Carno mDfRg Dread Voldenet shpaq bastetmilo Guest63674 Spaulding Mhrok Ashiren lubotu3 greku emcia lisu Guest19794 Ad1Tech BlessJah AleksiejLublov lorpik cylon_ dweller mati75 dfgg krzywix nikow1 ubuntulog jacekn jacekowski gjm drathir pakos Guest41596
<Dread> umrzyj
<drathir> not at all ;p
<Voldenet> >THIS IS NOT SPAM
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Jestem delfinem
<Dread> to ja alpaką
<drathir> Voldenet: echolokuj go ^^
<Voldenet> kekekeke
<drathir> Dread: go przyslini za to ;p
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/wtMdfnbUYoodIeLWeB5nkKfGhnSW4rtD6aZAGdcfZBA.jpg?s=67c4b142484bacb243b67294fe23511f
<drathir> Ashiren: swietny ^^
<Guest41596> <3
<Guest41596> co
<Ashiren> co
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/qTaYaWHC1y0Rf8bbyUc6uDB3nHY0skP53leRCP045DM.jpg?s=e277087df8b84b6d75b4374da9cf435a
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rc0rMr7.jpg
<malutka> <3333
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/6BexrUQ.jpg
<Peco684> Global Notice] Hello freenode, you may have noticed 2 days ago many users got logged out of their NickServ accounts. After our investigation, we have come to the conclusion one or more of our sponsored servers have been compromised. Please change your password IMMEDIATELY. More details are available in #freenode with the command !help
<Peco684> CookieM jarzyna physicist malutka totalizator hhes Len Bodzioslaw inzaghi89 d42 confluency litwa ubot9 dziabaducha awaluk cylon_ dweller mati75 dfgg krzywix nikow1 ubuntulog jacekn jacekowski gjm drathir pakos lorpik AleksiejLublov BlessJah Ad1Tech Guest19794 lisu emcia greku lubotu3 Ashiren Mhrok Spaulding Guest63674 bastetmilo shpaq Voldenet Dread mDfRg Carno pchamtaczke TheNumb
<Ashiren> princess luna is best pony
<gjm> Nosz kur*a…
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/E30u0fjSrwVZhilMUz7_X5m2O42yjSXXQi_PwmbStbg.jpg?s=4bb0d35139e03bed7945a0e1bb7e55b6
<d42> :3
<d42> zimnyłokieć.png
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-27
<malutka> awww
<malutka> o/
